# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Շարժումը մահացե՞լ է

## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Արդեն շատերի մոտ եմ նկատել, որ կա կարծիք, թե շարժումը մահացել է, այն այլևս կորցրել է իր ուժն ու էլ ոչնչի ընդունակ չէ: Եկեք պարզենք, թե որքանով են ճիշտ նմանատիպ կարծիք ունեցողները: 
Եկեք քննարկենք, թե ինչ է սպասվում Հայաստանում մոտակա ամիսներին. ամեն-ինչ հանդարտ կլինի՞, թե նորից ալիք կբարձրանա՞:
Կկարողանա՞ նորընտրիրը` Սերժ Սարգսյանը, շահել ժողովրդի վստահությունն ու ստեղծել հանդուրժողականության մթնոլորտ, թե գնալու է բռնապետության ճանապարհով:
Եվ վերջապես ըստ ձեզ դեռ որքա՞ն ժամանակ կկառավարի նա: Հինգ տարի՞, թե մի քանի ամիս՞:

*Ցանակալի են հիմնավորված կարծիքներ:*

----------


## Աբելյան

ժամանակավորապես, թե ոնց, շարժումը մահացել ա
բայց պայքարը չի մահացել

----------


## Chuk

Նման շարժումը այլևս մահանալու հեռանկար չունի:
Պարզապես մտել է երկար փուլ: Այժմ մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրից պահանջվում է համբերություն, հավասարակշռվածություն ու որ ամենակարևորն է, չպետք է ենթարկվենք սադրանքների: Ամեն ինչ պետք է անել օրինականության սահմաններում, անկախ նրանից, իշխանությունը հակաօրինական գործողություններով այդ օրինականները անօրինական կորակի՞,  թե՞ ոչ:
Օրինական գործելաոճը լինելու է հայ ժողովրդի կարևորագույն հաղթաթուղթը:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Միանշանակ շարժումը չի մահացել : Այն տեղափոխվել է ուրիշ մակարդակ : Սակայն սպասելի է բազմամարդ հանրահավաքների վերսկսումը :

----------


## Norton

> Արդեն շատերի մոտ եմ նկատել, որ կա կարծիք, թե շարժումը մահացել է, այն այլևս կորցրել է իր ուժն ու էլ ոչնչի ընդունակ չէ: Եկեք պարզենք, թե որքանով են ճիշտ նմանատիպ կարծիք ունեցողները: 
> *Ցանակալի են հիմնավորված կարծիքներ:*


Չեմ կարծում,որ շարժումը մահացել է,այն ուղղակի թուլացել է,հաշվի առնելով,որ շարժման լիդերների 90 տոկոսը բանտերում է,իսկ Լևոնը տնային կալանքի տակ,ուղղակի ժողովուրդը պիտի շարունակի պայքարել ամեն հնարավոր ձևով,պարբերաբար ակցիաներ կազմակերպվեն,որպեսզի իշխանությոնը լարվածության մեջ պահեն ու եթե ոչ իշխանափոխություն,ապա ռեալ բարեփոխումների դրդեն…
Ինչ վերաբերվումա Սերժին,նա ստիպված պետք ա բարեփոխումներ կատարի,բայց չեմ կարծում հիմնական ըննդիմադիր մասսայի վստահությունը կարա շահի,նախ նա արդյունավետ չի կարա պայքար կոռուպցիայի ու կրիմինալի դեմ,որովհետև բոլոր արատները հենց իրենից է սկսվում,իսկ իր շրջապատը մականունավոր կրիմինալների հավաքածու է,մյուս կողմից նա պետք է բաց թողնի քաղբանտարկյալներին,բայց էդ դեպքում պայքարը կուժեղանա մի քանի անգամ,իսկ բաց չթողնելու դեպքում,պետք է հաշվի նստի միջազգային բացասական արձագանքների հետ…Սերժի միակ իշխանություն պահելու ռեսուրսը մնաց բռնապետություն,հաշվի առնելով հիմա Հայաստանում ամեն մի ըննդիմադիր հայացքներ արտահայտող մարդ կարող է ընկնել միլիցեքի ձեռը ու հիմա իրանք տենց են պայքարում շարժման դեմ,շանտաժով,վախեցնելով ինչը ավելի է բորբոքում մարդկանց…եթե ամփոփեմ Հայատանում բռնապետությունը երկար չի կարա գոյատևի,իսկ Սերժը երկար կմնա գահին թե չէ կախված ա մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրիցս,եթե մենք հաշտվեցինք իրա իշխանության հետ,ուրեմ նա կիշխի 10 տարի,իսկ հետո…

----------


## Chuk

Հարցի պատասխան է նաև հետևյալ մեջբերումը



> *ԼԵՒՈՆ ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԻ ԿՈՉԸ*
> Ապրիլի 9 ին, «քաղաքակիրթե աշխարհի օրհնությամբ, Հայաստանում հաստատված ավազակապետական վարչախմբի մի պարագլխին փոխարինեց մեկ ուրիշը: Փոխարինեց զանգվածային ընտրակեղծիքների, աննախադեպ բռնությունների, քաղաքական հալածանքների եւ խաղաղ ցուցարարների դեմ կազմակերպված սահմռկեցուցիչ սպանդի միջոցով:
> 
> Արեւմուտքը բավարարվեց հայաստանյան իրադարձություններին վերաբերող արտաքուստ խիստ, բայց իրականում դատարկ ու անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններով, կամա թե ակամա նպաստելով հանցագործ իշխանությունների վերարտադրությանը:
> 
> Եւրոպական կազմակերպությունները, առաջնորդվելով քաղաքական նկատառումներով եւ կրկնակի ստանդարտներով, բռնեցին ոչ թե ժողովրդավարության, ազատության եւ իրավական պետության գաղափարներով տոգորված Հայաստանի նոր քաղաքացիական հասարակության, այլ անօրինական վարչախմբի կողմը:
> 
> Առերեւույթ կայունության ապահովման շահագրգռությամբ, բայց ծածկաբար Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման գործընթացում Հայաստանի դիրքերը թուլացնելու նպատակով, Արեւմուտքը նախընտրեց մեր երկրում ունենալ խոցելի լեգիտիմությամբ օժտված բռնապետություն, քան ժողովրդի վստահությունը վայելող իշխանություն: 
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.payqar.org/am/80/item/432/

----------


## Zangezur

> Շարժում չկար



Ախպեր դու կամ չես ջոգում ինչ ես ասում կամ ջոգում ես, ու դրա հետ մեկտեղ ժողովրդի մեծամասնությանը ձեռ ես առնում: Թե կարաս ասածներդ հիմնավորես, կասեմ հալալա քեզ:  Հակառակը համոզվելու համար թող հանրահավաք արտոնեն, եթե կարաս դու էլ միջնորդի:

----------


## dvgray

> Արդեն շատերի մոտ եմ նկատել, որ կա կարծիք, թե շարժումը մահացել է, այն այլևս կորցրել է իր ուժն ու էլ ոչնչի ընդունակ չէ: Եկեք պարզենք, թե որքանով են ճիշտ նմանատիպ կարծիք ունեցողները:


Սա պարզելու համար խորհուրդ կտայի թերթել ղարաբաղյան շարժման տարեգրությունը, երբ օգտվելով երկրաշարժից, տխմար գորբատին կոմիտեին բանտարկեց:
Էն ժամանակ էլ ժողովրդի մի մասը հիասթափված ասում էր, որ ամեն ինչ մեռավ:
Հետո էն ժամանակ էլ գորբատին օպերան շրջափակել էր ու չէր թողնում որ միտինգ անեին:
Սակայն ինչպես երևաց մի քանի ամսից, բանտից դուրս գալուց հետւ շատ ավելի հուժկու թափով շարունակվեց միտինգները և շարժումը ավարտվեց գորբատիի կատարյալ ֆիասկոյով:
Էնպես որ, Լևոնի գլխավորած շարժումը մի այնպիսի մոնստերի տապալեց, ինչպիսին էր ՍՍՀՄ-ը , սերժա-քոչարյանական կլանը ի՞նչ է որ: Պետք է միայն համբերություն ունենալ ու սպասել:  :Smile: 




> նորընտրիրը` Սերժ Սարգսյանը


Նա նորընտիր չէ:  :Angry2: 
Նա ուզուրպատոր է: Ինկնակոչ: * Նրան նշանակել է "նախագահ" իր կլանը:* 
Սա հիշիր մեկընդմիշտ:
 :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

> հակառակը, դուք հիմնավորեք, որ կար շարժում 
> բոլոր իմասնտներով շարժում 
> Ես միայն իմացել եմ, որ լիքը մարդ հավաքվում էր Ազատության Հրապարակում, արտահայտելու իրենց դժգոհությունը կառավարությունից: 
> Բայց դժվար թե ինձ որևէ մեկը լրիվ պատասխանը տա..



Գիտե՞ս երևի պարզապես շատերը իրենց հույսը կդնեին քո տրամաբանության վրա...
*եթե շարժում չլիներ, իշխանությունները մարտի 1-ի սպանդն իրականացնելու կարիքը չէին ունենա...*

----------


## Chuk

> հակառակը, դուք հիմնավորեք, որ կար շարժում 
> բոլոր իմասնտներով շարժում 
> Ես միայն իմացել եմ, որ լիքը մարդ հավաքվում էր Ազատության Հրապարակում, արտահայտելու իրենց դժգոհությունը կառավարությունից: 
> Բայց դժվար թե ինձ որևէ մեկը լրիվ պատասխանը տա..


Սովորաբար չեմ սիրում նմանատիպ բանավեջերի մեջ մտնել: Սովորաբար դրանք լինում են անիմաստ, որովհետև երբ դիմացինդ ակնհայտը չի տեսնում (գոնե քո պատկերացմամբ ակնհայտը), ապա դժվար է նրան հակառակը համոզելը, որքան էլ փաստեր շարադրես: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ փորձեմ հակիրճ պատասխան տալ: Հակիրճ եմ ասում, որովհետև այս մասին կարելի է չափազանց երկար խոսել, չափազանց շատ փաստարկներ բերելով: Միաժամանակ կփորձեմ ներկայացնել իմ համոզման պատճառները, թե շարժումն ինչու՞ չի «մահացել», այլ շարունակվում է:

Այս ամիսների ընթացքում մենք ականատեսն եղանք գործընթացների, որոնք զարմացնում էին իրենց հնարամատությամբ: Կարևորագույնը տեղեկատվության տարածումն էր:

Երբ ինձ ամենատարբեր մարդիկ առաջարկում էին հանրահավաքների DVD սկավառակները, արդեն սկսում էի հասկանալ, որ նոր փուլ ենք մտել: Հասկանու՞մ եք, ես չէի փնտրում, ինձ բերում առաջարկում էին ու այդ անում էին ամենատարբեր մարդիկ: Երբ ամեն մեկը սկսում էր իր մտերմիկ շրջապատում համառությամբ ներկայացնել իր քաղաքական հայացքներն ու պատկերացումները, պարզաբանելով ներկայիս իշխանական համակարգի արատներն ու առաջարկվող փոփոխությունները, գտնում համախոհներ, նոր համախոհներ, արդեն զգում էի, որ կա շարժում ու հստակ շարժում: Շարժումը ոչ միայն կար այլև համաժողովրդական էր: Սրանում համոզվեցի Ազատության հրապարակում, երբ հանդիպեցի մի ուսանողական ընկերոջ, ում չէի տեսել արդեն 4 տարի: Ի՞նչ գործ ուներ այստեղ իմ վաղեմի քաղաքական հակառակորդը, ում հետ սրճարանում բուռն վիճում էինք ու նա ասում էր, որ Լևոնը ամենամեծ հանցագործն ու քմծիծաղում էր, երբ ասում էի, որ տարիներ հետո ժողովորդը կհասկանա, որ սխալվել է նրա հարցում: Մոտեցա, ջերմ բարևեցինք ու հետաքրքվեցինք միմյանց ողջության մասին: Իսկ հետո, կասկածը սրտումս, հարցրի.
-	Վահե, քո՞ կամքով ես եկել:
-	Վիրավորում ես, Արտակ, - պատասխանեց: - Ինձ ճանաչում ես: Նմա՞ն եմ ուրիշի կամքով շարժվողի: Հա, մեր հոժար կամքով, ողջ ժողովրդով եկել ենք:
-	Վահե, բայց Լևոնը հանցագործ է...
-	Չէ՛, Արտակ, մենք իրան սխալ էինք ճանաչում: Մեզ խաբել էին...
Ուզում էր շարունակել: Չթողեցի:
Շարունակեցի շրջել Ազատության հրապարակում՝ մեծ դժվարությամբ: Մարդիկ շատ խիտ էին կանգնած: Հանդիպեցի համադասարանցիներիցս մի քանիսին, ում մոտ 8 տարի չէի տեսել: Հանդիպեցի թաղի վաղեմի ընկերներից մի քանիսին: Հանդիպեցի այլ ծանոթների, ում վաղուց չէի տեսել: Սա արդեն նշանակում էր, որ գործ ունենք համաժողովրդական երևույթի հետ: Այստեղ էին ռամիկներն ու հարուստները, այստեղ էին դասախոսներն ու վաճառականները, այստեղ էին... Ով ասես կար: Կային լավ ապրող մարդիկ, ովքեր իրենց կենցաղից դժգոհելու բան չունեին, բայց այստեղ էին: 
Շարժումը կար: Որոշվում էր, որ հանրահավաք է լինելու: 1 ժամվա ընթացքում ինձ տարբեր մարդիկ զանգում ու տեղեկացնում էին դրա մասին: Լուրերը տարածվում էին «կազմակերպված», մեծ արագությամբ: Սա արդեն շարժում է: Շարժումն իրոք կազմակերպված էր ու նրա մասնակիցների մեծ մասը քաղաքացիական բարձ գիտակցություն ունեին: Սա նշանակում է, որ շարժում է, ոչ թե զուտ բողոքի դրսևորում: Սրանում համոզվեցի երթի ժամանակ: Դեռ ընտրությունները չէին եղել: Երթի մասնակիցներից մեկը գազազած պոկեց ավտոմեքենաներից մեկին կպցրած «Առաջ Հայաստան» դրոշակը: Երթի մասնակիցները ոչ միայն չողջունեցին նրա այդ «սխրանքը», այլ սկսեցին ամոթանք տալ: Աջ ու ձախ կողմից բոլորը հանդիմանում էին: Սա կազմակերպվածության, սա քաղաքացիական բարձր գիտակցության ցուցանիշ է: Սա շարժում է:
Շարժումը ոչ միայն համաժողովրդական է, այլև համահայկական: Ու շարունակվում է: Այսօր էլ ամեն երեկո բողոքի ակցիաներ՝ քաղաքական զբոսանքներ, են լինում: Սրանք զուտ բողոքի ձև չեն, այլ հստակ շարժման ցուցիչներ: Կան հացադուլավորներ: Կան տարբեր տեղեր տարբեր ակցիաներ: Կան հանրահավաքներ հայաստանի տարբեր մարզերում, քաղաքներում... արտերկրում: Այո՛, սփյուռքում բնակվող հայերից շատերն այսօր բողոքի ակցիաներ են անում, ապացուցելով քեզ, իսկ դու դա չես նկատում, որ գործ ունենք շարժման, համաժողովրդական շարժման, համահայկական շարժման հետ:
Համաժողովորդկան կամ համահայկական շարժում չի նշանակում, որ բոլորը պետք է դրան մասնակից լինեն:
Դա նշանակում է, որ այս շարժմանը մասնակցում են բազմահազար մարդիկ տարբեր հետաքրքրությունների, տարիքային խմբերի, սոցիալական  վիճակի, կուսակցական պատկանելիության, քաղաքացիության, բնակության վայրի...
Շարժումը շարունակվում է: Գերխնդիր: Թույլ չտալ, որ այս ամենը մոռացվի: Դա արվում է և կշարունակվի արվել: Գերխնդիր. չպետք է վախենալ: Այսօր հերոսների թիվը գնալով ավելանում (օգտվելով առիթից իմ խորին հարգանքի հավաստիքն արտահայտեմ հերոս Արշավիր Բոզինյանի նկատմամբ): Գերխնդիր. պետք է այնպես անել, որպեսզի ո՛չ ներքաղաքական, ոչ արտաքին հարաբերություններում ուզուրպատորները չկարողանան հանգիստ շունչ քաշել, համարել որ «հաղթեցին»:
Արվում է: Շարժումը շարունակվում է, ինչի ամենավառ ապացույցն է ամենօրյա ձերբակալությունները, հարյուրից ավելի քաղբանտարկյալները, շարժման մասնակիցների նկատմամբ քաղաքական հալածանքները, աշխատանքից ազատելը, վախեցնելը և այլն: 
Շարժում կա, որովհետև կան բազմաթիվ մարդիկ, ովքեր միայն ակնարկի են սպասում ու «հանձնարարության»: Ու ամենակարևորն այն է, որ սա բացառիկ հանդարտ, օրինական շարժում է: Չեն կատարվում անօրինական գործողություններ: Կարևորն այն է, որ սա նաև ինքնաբուխ է: Որովհետև այսօր շատերն են ասում. «Ի՞նչ կարելի է անել, ի՞նչ ակցիա կազմակերպենք»:
Շարժումը չի ավարտվելու, մինչև հաղթանակ:
Եվ վերջապես ավանդական՝ 
*Պայքա՛ր, պայքա՛ր, մինչև վերջ: 
Հաղթելո՛ւ ենք: 
Հի՛-մա՛:*


Հ.Գ. Սա քեզ չի ապացուցի: Այս ամենը պետք է զգալ, պետք է զգալ ու հասկանալ շարժման ոգին, որը պետք է լինի մարդու մեջ: 1989 թվականին Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեի ձերբակալությունից հետո շատ ու շատ մարդիկ ու նրանց մեջ ակտիվ մտավորականներ, ինչ-որ տեղ շփոթված, գուցե նաև հուսահատված քեզ նման ասում էին, որ շարժումը վերջացավ, որ ըստ երևույթին դա ընդամենը փոքրիկ ապստամբություն էր, այլ ոչ թե իսկական, մեծ շարժում, որը գլխատվեց Գարբաչովի մի հարվածով: Բայց տարբեր տեղերից հայտնվեցին նոր լիդերներ, շարժումը տեղափոխվեց Երևանից Էջմիածին, Աբովյան, Վանաձոր և այլ տեղեր ու քիչ-քիչ նոր թափ առավ մինչև Ղարաբաղ Կոմիտեի ազատվելը: Երբ նրանք վերադարձան, այնպիսի մի հզոր ցնցում առաջացրին, որ ճիշտն ասած Սովետ կոչվածը էլ չդիմացավ: Շարունակությունը քեզ հայտնի է: 
*ՈՒզում եմ իմանաս, որ ուժեղ ալեկոծությունից հետո երբ ծովը մի պահ հանդարտվում է, ապա ծովափնյա բնիկ ժողովուրդը խիստ զգուշանալով լքում է իրենց բնակավայրը, որովհետև հասկանում է, որ դա առերևույթ հանգստություն է, իսկ ամենամեծ ալիքը պատրաստվում է իսկական հարձակման:*
Նկարագրածիս ու հիմիկվա նմանությունը մենք զգում ենք ու չենք նահանջելու: Նահանջի տեղ չունենք: Եթե նահանջենք մեր սերունդները մեզ չեն ների:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Սա պարզելու համար խորհուրդ կտայի թերթել ղարաբաղյան շարժման տարեգրությունը, երբ օգտվելով երկրաշարժից, տխմար գորբատին կոմիտեին բանտարկեց:
> *Էն ժամանակ էլ ժողովրդի մի մասը հիասթափված ասում էր, որ ամեն ինչ մեռավ:*
> Հետո էն ժամանակ էլ գորբատին օպերան շրջափակել էր ու չէր թողնում որ միտինգ անեին:
> Սակայն ինչպես երևաց մի քանի ամսից, բանտից դուրս գալուց հետւ շատ ավելի հուժկու թափով շարունակվեց միտինգները և շարժումը ավարտվեց գորբատիի կատարյալ ֆիասկոյով:
> Էնպես որ, Լևոնի գլխավորած շարժումը մի այնպիսի մոնստերի տապալեց, ինչպիսին էր ՍՍՀՄ-ը , սերժա-քոչարյանական կլանը ի՞նչ է որ: Պետք է միայն համբերություն ունենալ ու սպասել:


Լավ օրինակ էր, համոզված եմ հիմա էլ, այն ժամանակվա նման շարժումը կվերսկսվի ու մենք կհաղթենք  :Smile:  մենք` հայ ազգը, կհաղթենք, ու կապ չունի լևոնականների օգնությամբ, թե առանց:  :Wink: 




> Նա նորընտիր չէ: 
> Նա ուզուրպատոր է: Ինկնակոչ: * Նրան նշանակել է "նախագահ" իր կլանը:* 
> Սա հիշիր մեկընդմիշտ:


dvgray ջան առանց քո ասելու էլ, ես ինքս արդեն ամիսուկես է ամբողջ կոկորդով գոռում եմ, որ ՍՍն չէ նորընտիրը, նա *Լուշենկո 2*-ն է ու վերջ: Պարզապես քանի դեռ հեղափոխություն չենք արել, փաստը էնա, որ լեգիտիմ, թե անարդար, նա է` նորընտիրը:  :Wink:

----------


## Վարդանանք

Շարժումը մահացել է, քանի որ դրա պահանջը չկա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Շարժումը մահացել է, քանի որ դրա պահանջը չկա:


Թե այս թեմայի գոյությունը, թե քվեարկության արդյունքերը բավական էին նման անպատասխանատու բան չգրելու համար:

Յա տակ դումայու  :Smile:

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Թե այս թեմայի գոյությունը, թե քվեարկության արդյունքերը բավական էին նման անպատասխանատու բան չգրելու համար:
> 
> Յա տակ դումայու


Ի պրավիլնո դումաեշ: Շարժումը կա ու կլինի էնքան ժամանակ, մինչև իրա ուզածին հասնի: Շարժումը սպասումա իրա առաջնորդին:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Անկասկած շարժումը չի մահացել, ես կասեի ավելի թափ առել` վերջնական հարվածը տալու:
Դա երևում է նաև քվեարկությունից` ընդհանուր առմամբ

Այո - 10
Ոչ   - 26

Չհուսահատվեք, հաղթանակը մերնա լինելու էս անգամ  :Wink:  

Հա ի դեպ, արդեն Ջոն Պրեսկոտի խումբը տվել է իր քաղաքական գնահատականը Եվրախորհրդին փետրվարի 19-ի ընտրությունների վերաբերյալ: Այն բաղկացած է 77 կետից, ու կարելի է ասել ամփոփում է ընտրական ողջ գործընթացը: Դեռ հայերեն թարգմանված չէ, կա միայն օրիգինալը անգլերենով`
*Observation of the Presidential Election in Armenia (19 February 2008)*

Դեռ չեմ հասցրել ամբողջովին կարդալ, բայց մենակ 14-րդ կետից հասկացա, թե գնահատականներն որքան կոպիտ ու չոր էին`



> 14.* The election took place in the context of a very low level of public confidence and trust in the electoral process and in the legitimacy of its outcome*. This was underscored by persistent rumours and allegations in the pre-electoral period that electoral fraud and misconduct, such as vote buying, would take place and that the results would be stolen. However, it should be noted that these allegations were also partly the result of the campaign tactics of some of the candidates. Similarly, there seemed to be little trust in the independence of the judiciary and election administration as impartial arbiters in the case of election disputes. This point was repeatedly made by election contestants and other interlocutors when the pre-election delegation asked why, despite the many allegations, so few formal complaints had been filed with the CEC and courts. More worrisome, a number of different interlocutors mentioned that the lack of formal complaints may also have been caused by a fear of reprisal from the authorities. A high public confidence in the electoral system and its administration is essential for the conduct of genuinely democratic elections. The pre-electoral mission therefore urged the authorities to take all necessary measures to ensure the highest possible public confidence in the electoral process and its outcome.


Հուսով եմ թարգմանելու կարիք չկա: Խայտառակ եղավ ՍՍն ու իրա հետ էլ մենք`բոլոր հայերս: Վաղը մյուս օրը երևի Կուբաի ու Մոզամբիկի նման պետությունների կողքին հայտնվենք:  :Sad:  Լավ չի:
Պիտի ազատվենք էս անամոթ իշխանություններից:  :Angry2:

----------


## սիսար

> Շարժում չկար


Համամիտ   եմ,   դա    ոչ   թե   շարժում    էր,    այլ՛    «Երգի    եւ   պարի    հեղափոխություն»:  Սակայն,    անհաջող:

----------


## Chuk

> Համամիտ   եմ,   դա    ոչ   թե   շարժում    էր,    այլ՛    «Երգի    եւ   պարի    հեղափոխություն»:  Սակայն,    անհաջող:


Շատ լավ:
Պահանջում եմ բացատրել, թե որն է շարժումը, հակառակ դեպքում որպես ակումբի անդամ Ձեր գրառումը իրավունք կունենամ հայտարարել որպես մերկապարանոց հայտարարություն  :Wink:

----------


## Վարդանանք

> Անկասկած շարժումը չի մահացել, ես կասեի ավելի թափ առել` վերջնական հարվածը տալու:
> Դա երևում է նաև քվեարկությունից` ընդհանուր առմամբ
> 
> Այո - 10
> Ոչ   - 26
> 
> Չհուսահատվեք, հաղթանակը մերնա լինելու էս անգամ  
> 
> Հա ի դեպ, արդեն Ջոն Պրեսկոտի խումբը տվել է իր քաղաքական գնահատականը Եվրախորհրդին փետրվարի 19-ի ընտրությունների վերաբերյալ: Այն բաղկացած է 77 կետից, ու կարելի է ասել ամփոփում է ընտրական ողջ գործընթացը: Դեռ հայերեն թարգմանված չէ, կա միայն օրիգինալը անգլերենով`
> ...


Ես չեմ հասկացել, թե ինչպես է թափ առել, երբ ասպես կոչված շարժման առաջնորդների մի մասը համապատասխան վայրերում են, իսկ մի մասն էլ թքաքնվում է իրավապահ մարմիններից:
Ինչ վերաբերում է հարցման արդյունքներին, դրանք ճիշտն ասած իմ համար սպասելի էին, քանզի ինչպես ես եմ նկատել,հհշ-ականները տարբեր ֆորումներում շատ ակտիվ են և ինչպես [ջնջված հասցե]  ֆորումում էր տեղի ունենում, երբ մի քանի account-ից նույն մարդը մտնում և մի քանի տասնյակ ձայն էր տալիս լտպ-ին շահավետ հարցումներին, այնպես որ սրանք էլ յուրատիպ ահարոնիկ ադիբեկյաններ են:
Ես մի հետաքրքիր բան էլ եմ նկատել հհշ-ականների մոտ:Ինչու եք ուրախանում ոչ հայամետ դիրքորոշումների վրա:Ինչու եք հրճվում, որ Հայաստանը կարող է հայտնվել Կուբայի կամ Մոզամբիկի կողքին:Այդպիսի բան անհնար է, քանզի աշխարհքաղաքական իրավիճակը այս պահին դա չի թելադրում և դա չի բխում այս պահին իրանց շահերից:Եվ մի բան իմացեք. եթե նույնիսկ Հայաստանը աշխարհի ամենաոչ դեմոկրատական երկիրը լինի,սակայն դա պետք լինի աշխարհին ,նրանք դրա վրա կփակեն աչքերը: Կարող եմ օրինակներ բերել:

----------


## Fedayi

> ահարոնիկ ադիբեկյաններ են:


Ճշտում` Ահավոր Սուտիբեկյան :Smile: 
Կարապետիչի ականջը կանչի:

Ֆորումի համար էլ` մի քանի անգամ մտնելը դժվար, բայց իրոք, մեծամասամբ ընդդիմադիր են, մի մասն էլ բավականին առողջ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես չեմ հասկացել, թե ինչպես է թափ առել, երբ ասպես կոչված շարժման առաջնորդների մի մասը համապատասխան վայրերում են, իսկ մի մասն էլ թքաքնվում է իրավապահ մարմիններից:


Այս հարցիդ պատասխանը որոշ չափով կհասկանաս, եթե որոշես կարդալ նախորդ գրառումները ու հասկանալ, թե ինչ են ասում մարդիկ: Մասնավորապես խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ dvgray-ի գրառումը: Ես իհարկե միանշանակ չեմ պնդի, որ ուժգնացել է, բայց որ շարունակվում է մինիմում նույն թափով, վստահ եմ:




> Ինչ վերաբերում է հարցման արդյունքներին, դրանք ճիշտն ասած իմ համար սպասելի էին, քանզի ինչպես ես եմ նկատել,հհշ-ականները տարբեր ֆորումներում շատ ակտիվ են և ինչպես [ջնջված հասցե]  ֆորումում էր տեղի ունենում, երբ մի քանի account-ից նույն մարդը մտնում և մի քանի տասնյակ ձայն էր տալիս լտպ-ին շահավետ հարցումներին, այնպես որ սրանք էլ յուրատիպ ահարոնիկ ադիբեկյաններ են:


Անպատասխանատու հայտարարություն է  :Wink: 
Քվեարկողների մեծ մասին ճանաչում եմ, մոտ 90%-ին և միանշանակ չկրկնվող անդամներ են: Մյուս 10%-ը դեռ կուսումնասիրեմ:
Իսկ հարցման արդյունքներն իրոք սպասելի էին  :Cool: 




> Ես մի հետաքրքիր բան էլ եմ նկատել հհշ-ականների մոտ:Ինչու եք ուրախանում ոչ հայամետ դիրքորոշումների վրա:Ինչու եք հրճվում, որ Հայաստանը կարող է հայտնվել Կուբայի կամ Մոզամբիկի կողքին:


Ոչ միայն չենք հրճվում, այլև ցավում ենք:
Խիստ ենք ցավում: 
Ոչ միայն ցավում ենք, այլև, ի տարբերություն շատերի, հրաշալի հասկանում ենք դրա բացասական հետևանքները:

Սակայն շարժմանը՝ Հայաստանը նոր և հրաշալի ուղի բերելու համար, այլընտրանք չի թողնվել: Չթողնողները ոչ միայն ներկայիս իշխանություններն են, այլև, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, քեզ պես մտածողները  :Wink:  
Ներիր անկեղծության համար:

----------


## salatik

Շարժումը կմահանա միայն ժողովրդի հաղթանակի դեպքում :

----------


## Chuk

Հ.Գ. Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, ցանկանում եմ մի պարզաբանում մտցնել: Վարդանանք մականվամբ անդամը հհշ-ական ասելիս նկատի ուներ ժողովրդին, փորձելով դրա մեջ վիրավորական ենթատեքստ մտցնել: Առաջին հայացքից սա սխալմունք է, որովհետև այսօր հհշ-ական ասելիս հասկացվում են ՀՀՇ կուսակցությանը պատկանող կամ այդ կուսակցության գաղափարախոսությանը հարող մարդիկ,  սակայն նա՝ Վարդանանքը, անգամ չէր կարող պատկերացնել, թե իրականում որքան ճշգրիտ բնութագրում տվեց: ՀՀՇ հապավումը բացվում է, հիշեցնեմ, Հայոց Համազգային Շարժում, ու այսօր, իրականում, մենք գործ ունենք հենց այդ գաղափարի հետ: Այնպես որ խնդրում եմ զուր չբարկանալ մեր նոր բարեկամի վրա, այլ հիանալ նրա խորաթափանցությամբ ու իրերին ճիշտ անուններ տալու, սեփական սխալը գիտակցելու (իբր շարժում չկա կամ մահացել է) ունակությամբ  :Smile:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ես չեմ հասկացել, թե ինչպես է թափ առել, երբ ասպես կոչված շարժման առաջնորդների մի մասը համապատասխան վայրերում են, իսկ մի մասն էլ թքաքնվում է իրավապահ մարմիններից:


Ճիշտ ես ասում, ԼՏՊի գրեթե բոլոր վստահված անձինք և շարժման ակտիվիստները կամ ձերբակալված են, կամ էլ ընդհատակյա: Բայց, արի չմոռանանք, որ սա 21-րդ դարն է ու "քաղբանտարկյալ" կոչվող երևույթը չի կարող երկար տևել, ի վերջո բոլորին էլ անխտիր բաց են թողնելու: Կասկած չունեմ  :Wink: 
Իսկ ասելով ավելի է թափ է առել, ի նկատի ունեի մարդկանց թիվը, որոնք կհավաքվեն հաջորղ հանրահավաքին: Սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է, որ հենց, որ թույլատրվի հաջորդ հավաքը, հենց որ ընդիմադիրները սկսեն իրենց բողոքի ակցիաները` չվախենալով անտեղի ձերբակալություններից, մարդիկ նորից հավաքվելու են, բայց այս անգամ ավելի մեծ զանգվածներով:




> Ինչ վերաբերում է հարցման արդյունքներին, դրանք ճիշտն ասած իմ համար սպասելի էին, քանզի ինչպես ես եմ նկատել,հհշ-ականները տարբեր ֆորումներում շատ ակտիվ են և ինչպես [ջնջված հասցե]  ֆորումում էր տեղի ունենում, երբ մի քանի account-ից նույն մարդը մտնում և մի քանի տասնյակ ձայն էր տալիս լտպ-ին շահավետ հարցումներին, այնպես որ սրանք էլ յուրատիպ ահարոնիկ ադիբեկյաններ են:


Չգիտեմ, մարդ ինչքան "բանուգործ" պտի չունենա, որ ընկնի ֆոռումից ֆոռում ինչ-որ քվեարկություն "լցնելու" համար  :LOL:  Իմ համար բարդա նման անիմաստ բան պատկերացնել  :Xeloq:  :LOL:  Ինչ ասեմ, "Աստված նմանատիպ մարդկանց հետ"  :LOL: 




> Ես մի հետաքրքիր բան էլ եմ նկատել հհշ-ականների մոտ:Ինչու եք ուրախանում ոչ հայամետ դիրքորոշումների վրա:Ինչու եք հրճվում, որ Հայաստանը կարող է հայտնվել Կուբայի կամ Մոզամբիկի կողքին:Այդպիսի բան անհնար է, քանզի աշխարհքաղաքական իրավիճակը այս պահին դա չի թելադրում և դա չի բխում այս պահին իրանց շահերից:Եվ մի բան իմացեք. եթե նույնիսկ Հայաստանը աշխարհի ամենաոչ դեմոկրատական երկիրը լինի,սակայն դա պետք լինի աշխարհին ,նրանք դրա վրա կփակեն աչքերը: Կարող եմ օրինակներ բերել:


Ես ել մի հատ ուրիշ հետաքրքիր բան եմ նկատել, որ իմ նման շատ մարդկանց, որոնք ընդհանրապես ոչ մի կապ կապ չունեն ոչ հհշ-ականների, ոչ էլ լտպ-ականների հետ, այլ ուղղակի պայքարում են իրենց գաղափարների համար, խառնում են հհշական-լտպականների հետ: Բայց ինչից ելնելով?  :Shok:  Ինչից վերցրեցիք?  :Think: 
Ես նշել էի`




> Հուսով եմ թարգմանելու կարիք չկա: Խայտառակ եղավ ՍՍն ու իրա հետ էլ մենք`բոլոր հայերս: Վաղը մյուս օրը երևի Կուբաի ու Մոզամբիկի նման պետությունների կողքին հայտնվենք:  Լավ չի:


Միթե ես ուրախանում եմ? Երևի թե հակառակն է  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Շարժումը կմահանա միայն ժողովրդի հաղթանակի դեպքում :


Կամ ժողովրդի մահվան հետ միասին: Տարբերակները շատ չեն: Կամ կլանն է մահանում կամ ժողովուրդը: 

Հ.Գ. Մահանալ բառը օգտագործված է փոխաբերական իմաստով:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ոչ միայն չենք հրճվում, այլև ցավում ենք:
> Խիստ ենք ցավում: 
> Ոչ միայն ցավում ենք, այլև, ի տարբերություն շատերի, հրաշալի հասկանում ենք դրա բացասական հետևանքները:
> 
> Սակայն շարժմանը՝ Հայաստանը նոր և հրաշալի ուղի բերելու համար, այլընտրանք չի թողնվել: Չթողնողները ոչ միայն ներկայիս իշխանություններն են, այլև, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, քեզ պես մտածողները  
> Ներիր անկեղծության համար:


Ավելի է իրականությանը մոտ, քան Վարդանանքի ասածը:




> Հ.Գ. Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, ցանկանում եմ մի պարզաբանում մտցնել: Վարդանանք մականվամբ անդամը հհշ-ական ասելիս նկատի ուներ ժողովրդին, փորձելով դրա մեջ վիրավորական ենթատեքստ մտցնել: Առաջին հայացքից սա սխալմունք է, որովհետև այսօր հհշ-ական ասելիս հասկացվում են ՀՀՇ կուսակցությանը պատկանող կամ այդ կուսակցության գաղափարախոսությանը հարող մարդիկ,  սակայն նա՝ Վարդանանքը, անգամ չէր կարող պատկերացնել, թե իրականում որքան ճշգրիտ բնութագրում տվեց: ՀՀՇ հապավումը բացվում է, հիշեցնեմ, Հայոց Համազգային Շարժում, ու այսօր, իրականում, մենք գործ ունենք հենց այդ գաղափարի հետ: Այնպես որ խնդրում եմ զուր չբարկանալ մեր նոր բարեկամի վրա, այլ հիանալ նրա խորաթափանցությամբ ու իրերին ճիշտ անուններ տալու, սեփական սխալը գիտակցելու (իբր շարժում չկա կամ մահացել է) ունակությամբ


Չգիտեմ...  :Think: 
Ես ինձ չեմ համարել, չեմ համարում ու չեմ էլ համարի ՀՀՇ-ական` անկախ նրա հապավումից:
Ես պայքարում եմ ավելի լավ, ավելի խոստումնալից ու արդար Հայաստան տեսնելու համար ու իմ պայքարը կշարունակեմ ԼՏՊի նախագահ դառնալուց հետո էլ: Նամանավանդ, երբ ԼՏՊն կատարի իր խոստումն ու ետ բերի _Վանո Սիրադեղյանին_  :Bad:  ես, մենք, այլևս այընտրանք չենք ունենա, քան ազատվել նաև նմանատիպ իշխանությունից:
Նորից եմ կրկնում, որ խիստ վիրավորական եմ համարում ինձ ՀՀՇական կամ ԼՏՊական անվանելը: Չեմ եղել և չեմ էլ լինի` ոչ առաջին, ոչ էլ երկրորդ խմբում: Ես ժողովրդի արդարություն պահանջող ու դրա համար պայքարող խմբի մի մասնիկն եմ, և հպարտ եմ:  :Cool:

----------


## Վարդանանք

> Անպատասխանատու հայտարարություն է 
> Քվեարկողների մեծ մասին ճանաչում եմ, մոտ 90%-ին և միանշանակ չկրկնվող անդամներ են: Մյուս 10%-ը դեռ կուսումնասիրեմ:
> Իսկ հարցման արդյունքներն իրոք սպասելի էին 
> 
> 
> Ոչ միայն չենք հրճվում, այլև ցավում ենք:
> Խիստ ենք ցավում: 
> Ոչ միայն ցավում ենք, այլև, ի տարբերություն շատերի, հրաշալի հասկանում ենք դրա բացասական հետևանքները:
> 
> ...


Եթե ուշադիր կարդայիք,կհասկանայիք, որ խոսքս ուրիշ ֆորումի մասին էր,նույնիսկ նշել եմ,թե որ:Այնտեղ հհշ-ականները շատ ակտիվ էին:
Ես դրա բացասական հետևանքները չեմ տեսնում,քանի որ կարծում եմ, որ 2003թ.-ի ընտրությունները մի քանի անգամ ավելի խայտառակ էին և շուրջ արտաքին ճնշումներ Հայաստանի վրա չեղան,մի քանի աննշան օրինագծեր, որոնց մասին հիմա ոչ ոք չի էլ հիշում:
Այլընտրանք միշտ կա`միշտ: Իմ պես մտածողները պետականամետ երիտասարդներն են, որոնք հասկանում են դրսից ներմուծված հեղափոխությունների վտանգը և գիտակցում են, որ նման ապազգային իշխանություններ մեր երկրին պետք չեն: Իսկ մեր երիտասարդությունն էլ, եթե նույնիսկ ընդդիմադիր է,ինչպիսին ես ինձ համարում եմ(չնայած ես ընտրել եմ Սերժ Սարգսյանին), պետք է հետևեն միայն ազգային ուժերին,այլ ոչ թե նրանց, ովքեր ասում են, որ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ կատեգորիա է կամ որ Շուշին հայերը գրավել են կամ նման բազմաթիվ ոչ հայամետ հայտարարություններ: Պատկերացնում եք,եթե այդ մարդը նախագահ դառնար,ապա տարբեր միջազգային  քաղաքական կառույցներ,այդ թվում ադրբեջանաթուրքական քարոզչությունը անընդհատ մեջբերելու էր նրա այդ հայտարարությունը և պահանջելու ,որ Հայաստանը ետ քաշի իր զորքերը ԳՐԱՎԱԾ ՇՈՒՇԻԻՑ:

----------


## Chuk

> Նորից եմ կրկնում, որ խիստ վիրավորական եմ համարում ինձ ՀՀՇական կամ ԼՏՊական անվանելը:


Լյով ջան, ինձ սխալ մի հասկացիր: Ես քեզ ու ոչ էլ ինձ ՀՀՇ-ական չեմ ասել նկատի ունենալով այդ կուսակցությանը կամ գաղափարին, կամ կուսակցության լիդերներին հարելը:

Ես ինքս չեմ պայքարում դրանցից որևէ մեկի համար: Կան հստակ նպատակներ ու կա շարժում: Այդ շարժումն էլ այսօր բոլոր հայերինն է, հայոց համազգային: Ես դա նկատի ունեի ու ընդամենը փորձում էի հասկացնել մեր բարեկամին, որ պիտակումներ տալուց խուսափի  :Wink:

----------


## Fedayi

> Անկասկած շարժումը չի մահացել, ես կասեի ավելի թափ առել` վերջնական հարվածը տալու:
> Դա երևում է նաև քվեարկությունից` ընդհանուր առմամբ
> 
> Այո - 10
> Ոչ   - 26
> 
> Չհուսահատվեք, հաղթանակը մերնա լինելու էս անգամ  
> 
> Հա ի դեպ, արդեն Ջոն Պրեսկոտի խումբը տվել է իր քաղաքական գնահատականը Եվրախորհրդին փետրվարի 19-ի ընտրությունների վերաբերյալ: Այն բաղկացած է 77 կետից, ու կարելի է ասել ամփոփում է ընտրական ողջ գործընթացը: Դեռ հայերեն թարգմանված չէ, կա միայն օրիգինալը անգլերենով`
> ...




Այ ձեզ մատաղ, դասախոսիս ասած` մերկապարանոց հայտարարություններ մի արեք էլի: Գիտությունը բոլորի տեղն էլ խոսում ա: Եթե մի քիչ ծանոթ եք  կիրառական սոցիոլոգիային կամ վիճակագրության տեսությանը, ապա պետք է իմանաք, որ գոյություն ունի ընտրանքների տեսություն: Ասածս ինչ ա, էս ֆորումի ընտրանքը չափազանց փոքր ա ու չափազանց խտրական ա ընտրված, որ դրա հիման վրա էլ ընդհանուր դատողություններ անեք: Դա նույնն ա, ոնց որ 10 համախոհներ հավաքվեն ու ներքին հարցում անեն, թե վճռական են արդյոք մնացել: Օբյեկտիվ պատկերը ջրի երես հանելու համար մի քիչ էլ կողքից չեզոք հայացք ա պետք, որն էս պարագայում գրեթե բացակայում ա: Նույն հաջողությամբ ես կարող եմ իմ համախոհներին հավաքել ու հարցում անել ու 100 տոկոսանոց արդյունք ստանալ: Կարճ ասած` եթե հարցումը կոնկրետ օբյեկտիվ նպատակներ ունի, ապա այն օբյեկտիվություից այնքան հեռու ա, որքան մենք ժողովրդավարությունից: 

Եթե զեկույցը ճիշտ ես մեկնաբանում, ապա ցավում եմ...Դրա համար բոլորն են մեղավոր...

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Պատկերացնում եք,եթե այդ մարդը նախագահ դառնար,ապա տարբեր միջազգային  քաղաքական կառույցներ,այդ թվում ադրբեջանաթուրքական քարոզչությունը անընդհատ մեջբերելու էր նրա այդ հայտարարությունը և պահանջելու ,որ Հայաստանը ետ քաշի իր զորքերը ԳՐԱՎԱԾ ՇՈՒՇԻԻՑ:


Որտեղ ես կարդացել "գրաված Շուշի"-ի մասին? Link-ը կտաս մենք էլ կարդանք?  :Smile: 




> Լյով ջան, ինձ սխալ մի հասկացիր: Ես քեզ ու ոչ էլ ինձ ՀՀՇ-ական չեմ ասել նկատի ունենալով այդ կուսակցությանը կամ գաղափարին, կամ կուսակցության լիդերներին հարելը:
> 
> Ես ինքս չեմ պայքարում դրանցից որևէ մեկի համար: Կան հստակ նպատակներ ու կա շարժում: Այդ շարժումն էլ այսօր բոլոր հայերինն է, հայոց համազգային: Ես դա նկատի ունեի ու ընդամենը փորձում էի հասկացնել մեր բարեկամին, որ պիտակումներ տալուց խուսափի


Այդ իմաստով համամիտ եմ քո հետ Chuk ջան:
Ընդհանրապես շատերն են փորձում իմ ու քո նման գաղափարի համար պայքարողներին ՀՀՇական ու ԼՏՊական պիտակներ կպցնել: Չնայած ՀՀՇ-ի հապավումը շատ լավ բնորոշում է այն, ինչով "մենք զբաղված" ենք, բայց ամեն դեպքում գտնում եմ, որ եթե մեկ անգամ թողեմ ինչ-որ մեկը ինձ թեկուզ ակնարկով ՀՀՇական անվանի, ապա նա կարող է դա անել նաև հաջորդ անգամ և այդպես շարունակ, ինչը ես չեմ հանդուրժի:  :Angry2:  
Դրա համար էլ նշել եմ ու նշում եմ, որ կտրականապես չեմ հանդուրժի նման պիտակների հետ: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմաբ համաձայն եմ:  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Եթե զեկույցը ճիշտ ես մեկնաբանում, ապա ցավում եմ...Դրա համար բոլորն են մեղավոր...


Եթե?  :Think:  Որ մասի վրա կասկածեցիր?  :Think:  Որպեսզի երկար բարակ չբանավիճենք վերևում linkը տվել եմ, եթե ցանկություն ունես մտի, կարդա, ինքդ քո աչքով տես  :Wink: 
Նորից եմ տալիս`




> *Observation of the Presidential Election in Armenia (19 February 2008)*

----------


## Fedayi

> Եթե?  Որ մասի վրա կասկածեցիր?  Որպեսզի երկար բարակ չբանավիճենք վերևում linkը տվել եմ, եթե ցանկություն ունես մտի, կարդա, ինքդ քո աչքով տես 
> Նորից եմ տալիս`


Բա չլիներ. անգլերենս ձգտում ա 0-ի... :Sad: 
Կփորձեմ սայթերը քրքրել... :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե ուշադիր կարդայիք,կհասկանայիք, որ խոսքս ուրիշ ֆորումի մասին էր,նույնիսկ նշել եմ,թե որ:Այնտեղ հհշ-ականները շատ ակտիվ էին:


Ուշադիր եմ կարդացել  :Smile:  
Մի հատ էլ նայենք.



> *Ինչ վերաբերում է հարցման արդյունքներին*, *դրանք* ճիշտն ասած *իմ համար սպասելի էին* _[խոսքն այստեղի արդյունքների մասին է - Chuk]_, *քանզի* ինչպես ես եմ նկատել,*հհշ-ականները տարբեր ֆորումներում շատ ակտիվ են* և ինչպես [ջնջված հասցե]  ֆորումում էր տեղի ունենում, երբ մի քանի account-ից նույն մարդը մտնում և մի քանի տասնյակ ձայն էր տալիս լտպ-ին շահավետ հարցումներին, *այնպես որ սրանք էլ յուրատիպ ահարոնիկ ադիբեկյաններ են:*


Ոչ, ուշադիր էի: Ու ավելացնեմ ու խնդրում և պահանջում եմ, այսուհետև որևէ այլ նմանատիպ ուրիշ կայքը վարկաբեկելու փորձ անող գրառում ակումբում չանել, առիթից օգտվելով, որ նրանք չեն տեսնի ու չեն պաշտպանվի: Ես ջնջում եմ Ձեր նշած հղումը:


Մնացածդ ողջ գրառմանդ դիտավորյալ չեմ պատասխանում, քանի-որ քննարկման այլ թեմա է: Առաջարկում եմ ուսումնասիրել ֆորումի մյուս թեմաները, որտեղ կան քո ասածներին թե՛ կողմ, թե՛ դեմ խոսքեր, հիմնավորումներ, սակայն այս հատվածի վերաբերյալ.



> Իմ պես մտածողները պետականամետ երիտասարդներն են


Չափազանց հավակնոտ պնդում է: Իսկ ինչ նորմերով եք դուք պետականամետ և մենք՝ ոչ (չասեք այդպիսի բան չասեցի, գիտեմ): 





> ուզում էիր ասել, որ հնարավոր չէ ասել ինչու կա շարժում, որը մենք չենք տեսնում.. դա միայն զգալ է պետք, ճիշտ հասկացա՞, որովհետև թերագնահատելով քաղական գործիչներին ու փողի ուժը, դու ասում ես, որ ժողովուրդի մի մեծ մաս ինքն իրեն եր հասկացել, որ «նրանց խաբել են, Լևոնը իրականում հանցագործ չէ» ու տենց լիքը բաներ...
> 
> վիճելը իհարկե անիմաստ է... կարող եք ասել ինչ լավ բաներ է անելու Լևոնը՞ և ինչումն է նրա շահը՞... կամ «էր».. կամ էլ Լևոնը չէ ուրիշ մարդ


Ո՛չ, ո՛չ, ո՛չ:
Ամբողջովին սխալ մեկնաբանություն: Կարդացեք նորից, ուշադիր:
Ես նախ բացատրեցի, թե ինչու է շարժում, հետո ասացի, որ դուք միևնույն է դա չեք ընդունի, և այդ ժամանակ հայտարարեցի, որ հասկանալու համար նաև զգալ է պետք: Այո՛, դա այդպես է, թեև իրականում, պարտադիր չէ  :Wink: 

Եվ վերջապես այստեղ Լևոնի թեման չէ ու ճիշտ է շարժման այս փուլ մեզ ինքը բերեց, բայց այս շարժումը շարունակվելու է նրա հետ, կամ առանց նրա: Բերված օրինակն էլ ամենևին Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դերը նշելու համար չէր, այլ ցույց տալու համար, թե նույնիսկ ովքեր կային այնտեղ  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> հմմ... դուք տեղյակ եք, որ այդ հանրահավաքները անօրինական էին (որ երկիրն էլ, որ լիներ), նախապես որոշված 10 օրից հետո հրաման տրվեց ցրելու այդ հանրահավաքը, իհարկ է ցրողները հասարակ ոստիկաներն էին… ինչ որ անորմալ բան այստեղ չկա…
> ուրիշ երկիր էր լիներ սենց էր լինելու…


Գիտես, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, թե ուրիշ երկրում ինչ կլիներ: Թեև ասածդ չափազանց վիճելի հարց է:

Բայց, գոնե իմ ունեցած տեղեկություններով, քա ասած անօրինակա հանրահավաքը ցրելու պահանջ չի եղել, այլ եղել է հարձակում, այ դա, եթե իրոք այդպես է, ապա անօրինական է, անկախ նրանից որ անողը ոստիկաններն են:

Պետք չէ աչքերը փակ ապրել ու ձևացնել որ ոչինչ չենք տեսնում: Անօրինական հանրահավաք, ֆլան-ֆստան  :LOL:

----------


## Norton

ՀՐԱՊԱՐԱԿՎԵՑ ՊՐԵՍԿՈՏԻ ԶԵԿՈՒՅՑԸ    www.lragir.am

Ապրիլի 14-ին ԵԽԽՎ գարնանային նստաշրջանի բացմանը Ջոն Պրեսկոտը ներկայացրել է միջազգային դիտորդական առաքելության վերջնական զեկույցը Հայաստանի նախագահի ընտրության վերաբերյալ:

Զեկույցի հեղինակները նշում են, որ ընտրությունը հիմնականում անցել է ԵԽ ստանդարտներին համապատասխան, իշխանությունները բարելավել են օրենսդրական մեխանիզմները, սակայն բավարար քաղաքական կամքի բացակայության հետեւանքով դրանք չեն իրագործվել: 

Զեկույցի հեղինակները մտահոգություն են հայտնում, որ ընտրական հանձնաժողովների նախագահները, տեղակալները եւ քարտուղարները նշանակվել են այն կուսակցությունների կողմից, ովքեր պաշտպանում էին վարչապետի թեկնածությունը, ինչպես նաեւ նախագահի կողմից, ով նույնպես բացեիբաց պաշտպանում էր վարչապետին: Զեկույցի հեղինակները մտահոգություն են հայտնում, որ ընտրական հանձնաժողովները եղել են մեկ քաղաքական շահի հսկողության տակ, կասկածի տակ առնելով ընտրության արդարությունը: Զեկույցի հեղինակները նաեւ նշում են այն փաստը, որ կենտրոնական եւ տարածքային հանձնաժողովները բավարար ֆորմալ նիստեր չեն անցկացրել, նախընտրելով ոչ ֆորմալ պայմանավորվածություններ, նվազեցնելով գործընթացի թափանցիկությունը: 

Զեկույցի մի հատված վերաբերում է նախընտրական շրջանում լրատվամիջոցների գործունեությանը, մտահոգություն արտահայտելով հեռարձակվող լրատվամիջոցներում բազմակարծության պակասի եւ վերահսկողության վերաբերյալ: Հեղինակները նշում են, որ տպագիր մամուլն ավելի բազմազան եւ անկախ է, սակայն փոքր տպաքանակի պատճառող հասանելի չէ բոլորին: Զեկույցում նշվում է, որ եթերում թեկնածուների արշավը հավասարաչափ է լուսաբանվել, սակայն Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վերաբերյալ նյութերը եղել են ընտրովի, խեղաթյուրված եւ հիմնականում բացասական երանգով, մինչդեռ մասնավոր հեռուստաընկերությունների եթերում, ըստ միջազգային դիտորդների, հավասարակշռությունը Սերժ Սարգսյանի օգտին է եղել: 

Զեկույցի հեղինակները նշում են այն հանգամանքը, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը ընտրարշավի ընթացքում մնացել է վարչապետի պաշտոնում: Նրանք նշում են, որ թեեւ օրենքը դա թույլ է տալիս, սակայն այս որոշումը նրան առավելություն է տվել, եւ պետական, եւ կուսակցական գործառույթների տարանջատումը հստակ չի եղել: Արդյունքում վարչապետի արշավին ակտիվորեն ներգրավվել են կառավարման մարմինները, նշում են զեկույցի հեղինակները:

Զեկույցը անդրադառնում է նաեւ հետընտրական զարգացումներին եւ մարտի 1-ի դեպքերին: Հեղինակները նշում են, որ մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան ոստիկանությունը խուզարկել է Ազատության հրապարակի վրանային ճամբարը եւ ցուցարարների դիմադրությանը հանդիպելով` որոշում է կայացրել քանդել ճամբարը: Հեղինակները նշում են, որ պաշտոնական տվյալով 31 հոգի վիրավորվել է, իսկ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դե ֆակտո տնային կալակքի տակ է առնվել, իսկ արդեն երեկոյան բախումներ են տեղի ունեցել, եւ ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալի զոհվել են 7 ցուցարար եւ 1 ոստիկան: Զեկույցի հեղինակները փաստում են, որ Լեվոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին աջակցություն հայտնած մի շարք բարձրաստիճան պետական պաշտոնյաներ աշխատանքից հեռացվել են, եւ նրա այլ կողմնակիցների հետ միասին ձերբակալվել են ակնհայտորեն կեղծ մեղադրանքներով: Նրանք նշում են, որ ըստ Հելսինկյան ասոցիացիայի, փետրվարի 20-29 13 մարդ է ձերբակալվել: Նրանք նաեւ նշում են, որ արտակարգ դրություն հայտարարելուց հետո Տեր-Պետրոսյանի բազմաթիվ կողմնակիցներ են ձերբակալվել, եւ փաստորեն ակնհայտ է, որ իշխանությունը կոշտ միջոցներ է կիրառում ընդդիմության դեմ:Զեկույցի հեղինակները նշում են, որ թեեւ զեկույցը այս իրադարձությունների եւ արտակարգ դրության հրամանագրի վերաբերյալ չէ, սակայն պարզ է, որ դրանց դրդապատճառը ընտրական գործընթացի նկատմամբ հասարակական վստահության եւ արդյունքի լեգիտիմության պակասն է: Նրանք նշում են, որ ընտրական համակարգը բարեփոխման կարիք ունի, որը պետք է իրագործվի իշխանության եւ ընդդիմության երկխոսության միջոցով:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> հմմ... դուք տեղյակ եք, որ այդ հանրահավաքները անօրինական էին (որ երկիրն էլ, որ լիներ), նախապես որոշված 10 օրից հետո հրաման տրվեց ցրելու այդ հանրահավաքը, իհարկ է ցրողները հասարակ ոստիկաներն էին… ինչ որ անորմալ բան այստեղ չկա…
> ուրիշ երկիր էր լիներ սենց էր լինելու…


Անօրինական հանրահավաք? 
Հայլուրով ամբողջ օրը ֆռցնում էին էս ֆռազը, իսկ ես կարծում էի, որ ՀՀ-ում չի գտնվի գոնե մի մարդ, որը կհավատա դրան: Ես սխալվում էի:  :Sad: 
firewall ջան կարող ես մեր սահմանադրության մեջ նման կետ ցույց տալ, որից ելնելով դու եկար այն կարծիքին, որ այդ հավաքները դեմ էին ՀՀ օրիենսդրությանը` անօրիանական էին: Ես որ չկարողացա գտնել:

----------


## Fedayi

Ինչեւէ, վերջին խորհրդարանական ընտրությունները երկրում (2007 թ. մայիսի 12 ) արձանագրեցին առաջխաղացում եւ հիմնականում համապատասխանում էին Եվրախորհրդի առջեւ ստանձնած պարտավորություններին եւ ժողովրդավարական պահանջներին: Չնայած, կային որոշ կարեւոր բացթողումներ: Վերջին նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ իշխանությունները շարունակաբար հաստատում էին ընտրական համակարգը էլ ավելի կատարելագործելու իրենց կամքն եւ մտադրությունը: Նրանք խոստանում էին, որ ամեն ինչ կանեն, որպեսզի նախագահական ընտրությունները լիովին համապատասխանեն միջազգային չափանիշներին:

Նույն Ա1+-ից:

Գուցե ամեն ինչ այնքան էլ վատ չէ, որքան ներկայացվում է:
Բայց սա չի նշանակում, որ վատ չէ:

----------


## dvgray

> Գուցե ամեն ինչ այնքան էլ վատ չէ, որքան ներկայացվում է:


Ո՞վ է  ներկայացնում: Ու՞մ է  ներկայացնում: Երբ է ներկայացնում: Ինչու՞ է ներկայացնում: 
...
Չեմ հասկանում: Քեզ ինչոր մեկը պետք է ինչ-որ բան ներկայացնի՞, որ իմանաս թե ինչպիսին է հայսատանյան ընտրությունները:

"Ախ վո՞տ տի կակայա, ցվիտոչեկ ալինկիյ  :LOL: : "

----------


## Fedayi

> Ո՞վ է  ներկայացնում: Ու՞մ է  ներկայացնում: Երբ է ներկայացնում: Ինչու՞ է ներկայացնում: 
> ...
> Չեմ հասկանում: Քեզ ինչոր մեկը պետք է ինչ-որ բան ներկայացնի՞, որ իմանաս թե ինչպիսին է հայսատանյան ընտրությունները:
> 
> "Ախ վո՞տ տի կակայա, ցվիտոչեկ ալինկիյ : "



Համենայն դեպս մանկապարտեզներից կարծիք չեմ կազմում... :LOL:  :LOL: 
Երբեք ամոթ չի լսել բոլոր կողմերին ու սեփական կարծիքը սինթեզել: :Wink:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Երեկ լսեցինք 9-րդ զոհի մասին: Այսօր էլ լսում ենք 10-րդի մասին: 
Ցավակցությում եմ Սամվել Հարությունյանի ընտանիքին ու հարազատներին: Խեղճ տղան կյանքից հեռացավ անիմաստ: 
Աստված տա էլ ոչ մի հատիկ զոհ չլինի:  :Sad: 
Աղբյուր

----------


## Artsakh

էտ որ նիկոլը  կես միլիոն թիվ ա կրակում դա հո չի նշանակում որ շարժում կար դա ուղղակի  նշանակում է որ կա դժգոհ մարդանց մի խումբ բայց անվանել այն համաժողովրդական շարժում դա սխալ է 

եթե նույնիսկ եղել է ինչ որ «շարժում» ապա այն վաղուց մահացել է

*Մոդերատորական: Խուսափեք պիտակումներից: Ավելորդ բառերը ջնջված են:*

----------


## Zangezur

> էտ որ նիկոլը  կես միլիոն թիվ ա կրակում դա հո չի նշանակում որ շարժում կար դա ուղղակի  նշանակում է որ կա դժգոհ մարդանց մի խումբ բայց անվանել այն համաժողովրդական շարժում դա սխալ է 
> 
> եթե նույնիսկ եղել է ինչ որ «շարժում» ապա այն վաղուց մահացել է
> 
> *Մոդերատորական: Խուսափեք պիտակումներից: Ավելորդ բառերը ջնջված են:*



Ախպեր ջան արի հաշվենք: Վերցնենք մինիմում թվեր: Համոզված եմ, որ հանրահավաքների ժամանակ նենց օր եղելա, որ մոտ 300 հազար մարդ գա, ու բոլոր եկածները համոզված կարամ ասեմ, որ եկել են պայքարի համար, որովհետև ամբողջ ազգը գիտեր հրապարակում ինչ էր կատարվում ու կարամ ասեմ, որ հետաքրքրության համար գնացածները կկազմեին 0.5 տոկոսից ոչ ավելի: Համոզված եմ, որ հրապարակում գտնվող յուրաքանչյուր մարդ կճանաչեր գոնե 2 հոգու, որ միայն ֆիզիկապես այնտեղ չեն: Ստացվեց 900 հազ մարդ: Արթուրին ընտրողների 90 տոկոսը կոալիցիայից հետո համոզված եմ, որ գժված, կատաղած են, որ չեն ընտրել Լևոնին: Ձգելով, կրճատելով ստացանք 1 000 000 + մարդ, ընրողների մեծամասնությունը դեմ է այս իշխանությանը, այսինքն բողոքում է, այսինքն բողոքի ալիք է բարձրանում, այսինքն դա վերածվում է շարժման, քանի որ այն ընդգրգում է ժողովրդի մեծ մասը, ապա այն վերածվում է համազգային շարժման: Եվ վերջում ի հայտ է գալիս մի մարդ՝ Լևոնը, որը ճանաչում է իշխանության, իրա դաստիրակածն է, որ չդաստիրակվեցին, և միայն առաջնորդում է այդ շարժումը, ունի գիտելիքներ, որպեսզի շարժումը իր բուն նպատակից չշեղվի: Այսինքն այստեղ Լևոնի խնդիրը չի, ամեն մեկը իր խնդիրն ունի, ժողովուրդ առաձին իրա, հայ ազգն առաձին իրա խնդիրը, որտեղ վերջինս ամենակարևորն է: Եվ վերջում հիշեցնեմ, որ եթե ժողովուրդը կանգնի, գերան կկտրի:

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց



> ՀՐԱՊԱՐԱԿՎԵՑ ՊՐԵՍԿՈՏԻ ԶԵԿՈՒՅՑԸ    www.lragir.am
> 
> Զեկույցի հեղինակները նշում են, որ ընտրությունը հիմնականում անցել է ԵԽ ստանդարտներին համապատասխան, իշխանությունները բարելավել են օրենսդրական մեխանիզմները, սակայն բավարար քաղաքական կամքի բացակայության հետեւանքով դրանք չեն իրագործվել: 
> 
> :


Ես եվրոպացիներից բան չեմ ջոգում: Համ ասում են ԵԽ ստանդարտին համապատասխան է անցել ընտրությունները համ տակը ենքան փաստեր են բերում, որ կարաս ասես ընտրություն = բռանաբարություն

----------


## Zangezur

> էս բանի հետ համաձայն եմ




Շարժման ժամանակավոր արտաքուստ թուլացումը կլինի ավելի արդյունավետ, որովհետև այն պայթելու է միանգամից, ինչպես հրաբուխը: 
Դա նույնա ինչ արտաքուստ թուլ երեվացող տղային թաղի տղերքի ճնշել, որի արդյունքում համբերության բաժակը լցվում  ա  ու .......................................
Տենց դեպքեր շատ են: :Smile:

----------


## Ahik

> Թե այս թեմայի գոյությունը, թե քվեարկության արդյունքերը բավական էին նման անպատասխանատու բան չգրելու համար:
> 
> Յա տակ դումայու


Քեզ հետ լիովին համամիտ եմ :Ok:

----------


## Chuk

Իսկ ես դեռ համբերատար սպասում եմ սիսարի, Artsakh-ի ու մնացած բոլոր այն պնդողների որ շարժումը չկա բացատրությանը.




> Շատ լավ:
> Պահանջում եմ բացատրել, թե որն է շարժումը, հակառակ դեպքում որպես ակումբի անդամ Ձեր գրառումը իրավունք կունենամ հայտարարել որպես մերկապարանոց հայտարարություն

----------


## սիսար

> Շատ լավ:
> Պահանջում եմ բացատրել, թե որն է շարժումը, հակառակ դեպքում որպես ակումբի անդամ Ձեր գրառումը իրավունք կունենամ հայտարարել որպես մերկապարանոց հայտարարություն


 Հարգելի  Chuk,   նախ   փորձել   էի   մեջբերել   Լ.Տ.Պ-ի    ելույթից   մի   փոքրիկ   հատված,
«Եթե   սա   հեղափխություն   է,  ուրեմն    երգի   եւ   պարի   հեղափոխություն   է»:  համոզվելու   համար,   կարելի  է   դիտել  You  Tube-ով    փետրվարի   29-ի   նրա   հրապարակային   ելույթը,   որից    հետո    ցուցադրեց    իր    ընդունակությունները,  պարելով    բեմահարթակի    վրա,   այն    էլ...  Սումգայիթյան   եղեռնագործության   20-րդ   տարելիցի    օրը:   Կարծում   եմ    ձեր   հարցի   պատասխանը   պետքե   ակնկալեք,   հենց    Լ.Տ.Պ-ից:
    Իսկ   ինչ   վերաբերվում   է   շարժմանը,   ապա   այդ    իրադարձությունները   կարելի   է   համարել   «շարժում»,   եթե    այդ   շարժմանը    ընգրված   լինէին   ազգի    մեծամասնությունը,    կամ   ամբողջ    ազգը:  Իսկ    իրականում    Լ.Տ.Պ-ն   փորձեց     ընտրությունների    հանգամանքը,    եւ   մեր   հայրենիքում   դժգոհ    մասաներին    օգտագործելով    վերանվաճել    իշխանությունը:   Նա   իր    խոստումներով    ազնիվ   չգտնվեց,   նա   իր    հաշիվներն    էր   ցանկանում    պարզել   Ս.Ս-ի    անձի    հետ:  Մեջբերում   կատարենք   նրա   ելույթներից՝    հատվածներ:
  1)  Ես    իմ   թեկնածությունը՝   կըհանեմ,   եթե    Ս.Ս-ն    նույնպես    հետ   վերցնի   իր   թեկնածությունը:
  2)Մեզ   հարկավոր  չէ   ունենալ    մեծաթիվ    բանակ,   այլ   մեզ   պետք   է   10   հազարանոց   պրոֆեսիոնալ   բանակ(հայ   երիտասարդներից   ոմանք   կերան   այս  կուտը):
    3)Մեր   այս   շարժմանը,   ովքեր   մեզ    հետ   չեն(այս   բեմահարթակին   կանգնած   չեն),  նրանք    ազգի   տականքն   են:
    4)Եթ՞ե    ցանկանում   եք    ազատվել   այս   ավազակապետությունից,   ինձ   օգտագործեք    որպես   ԳՈՐԾԻՔ:
    5)Դուք,   ինձ   ընտրելով,   Ձեր   ձայնը    տալիս   եք,   Վանո   Սիրադեղյանին,   ԾԱՓ:

  Հիշեցի   ընդամենը,   այսքանը,   սակայն   կարելի    է    ավելին   թվարկել:   եթե   այսքանից   հետո,    այդ    բոլոր    իրադարձությունները    համարում   եք   «շարժում»    այլեւս    բանավիճելու   ոչ   մի   ցանկություն   չունեմ :
   Եթե    այդ   քաղաքական    գործիչը,    իր    նախնտրական    ելույթներում    լիներ   ազնիվ,   եւ   թշնամանք    չըտարածեր    իր    հակառակորդների   հասցէին,   միայն    ներկայացներ    իր   ծրագրերը,   եւ   առավելությունները,   ապա    համոզված   եմ,   նա   այս   պահին   նախագահ   էր    լինելու:

----------


## սիսար

> եթե ժողովուրդը կանգնի, գերան կկտրի:


  Այո,  իմաստուն   խոսք   է,   սակայն   նայած   թե   ինչ   գերան   ես   կոտրում,   եթե   այդ   գերանը   կոտրելով,  թուլացնում   ես   հայոց   պետականության    սյուները,   այդ   դեպքում   գերանը    կոտրվում   է   հենց   ազգի   գլխին:
  Պատմությունից,   հարկավոր   է   դասեր   քաղել,   հեղափոխությունների   ժամանակ,  երբ   ժողովուրդը      տրվելով      հույզերին,   այն   շատ   արագ   վերածվելով   ամբոխի,     կործանում   է   ամեն   ինչ,   այդ   թվում,  պետականությունը:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ   ինչ   վերաբերվում   է   շարժմանը,   ապա   այդ    իրադարձությունները   կարելի   է   համարել   «շարժում»,   եթե    այդ   շարժմանը    ընգրված   լինէին   ազգի    մեծամասնությունը,    կամ   ամբողջ    ազգը:
> ...
>   Հիշեցի   ընդամենը,   այսքանը,   սակայն   կարելի    է    ավելին   թվարկել:   եթե   այսքանից   հետո,    այդ    բոլոր    իրադարձությունները    համարում   եք   «շարժում»    այլեւս    բանավիճելու   ոչ   մի   ցանկություն   չունեմ :
> ...


Հարգարժան Սիսար, բանավիճելու համար կա մի անհրաժեշտ պայման, այն է՝ կարողանալ լսել հետդ բանավիճողի ասածը: Քանի դեռ հետդ բանավիճողը ինչ-որ բան է ասում իսկ դու շարունակում ես համառորեն պնդել քո ոչ մի բանով չհիմնավորված կարծիքը, մենք գործ ունենք ոչ թե բանավեճի, այլ տեսատետը դիմացինի վզին փաթաթելու փորձի հետ, ինչը փորձում եք անել:

Վերընթերցեք իմ առաջին էջում արած երկարաշունչ գրառումը, խոսեք շարժման մասնակից ձեր ծանոթների հետ, ծանոթացեք մամուլի հաղորդագրություններին որպեսզի վերջապես հասկանաք, որ այնտեղ միայն բողոքավոր մասսան չէր գնում, որ այդ շարժմանը մասնակցում էր (է) բավական ստվար զանգված ողջ ժողովրդից (ընդ որում թե՛ Հայաստանից, թե՛ արտերկրից), համոզվեք որ շարժմանը մասնակցում են մեր երկրի բնակչության բոլոր շերտերին մասնակցող մարդիկ (կարելի է նույնիսկ պնդել, որ բնակչության մեծամասնությունը) ու հետո այլևս այսպիսի մերկապարանոց հայտարարություններ մի արեք, ինչ է թե Լևոնը ձեր անձնական թշնամին է, ձեր իդեա ֆիքսն է, նրանից բացի ուրիշ բանի մասին չեք կարողանում մտածել:

Իսկ ես նորից ու նորից դիտավորյալ չեմ պատասխանում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մասին ձեր գրածներին, քանի-որ այս թեման դրա մասին չէ, թեև այսօր այնպես է ստացվել, որ շարժման այս փուլ մեզ նա է բերել ու երևի թե նա էլ կշարունակի առաջնորդելը: Բայց կրկնում եմ, քանի-որ սա արդեն ժողովրդկան շարժում է, առաջ է գնալու նրա հետ կամ առանց նրա:


*Իսկ հիմա մի քանի խոսք ընդհանրապես շարժումների մասին*
Համաշխարհային պատմության մեջ դեռևս ոչ մի դեպք չկա արձանագրված, որ «շարժումները» սկսվեն սոցիալապես ապահով, կուշտ ու կուռ կերած-խմած մարդկանց կողմից: Շարժումները անպայման սկսվում են սոցիալապես անապահով մարդկանց կողմից, կամ էլ բռնությունների ենթարկված, բռնապետական իշխանությունների կողմից հալածված, իրենց արժանապատվությունը բարձր դասող մասսաների կողմից: Ինքդ ընտրիր, թե մենք որն ենք: Ո՞րն էլ որ լինենք, միայն կազմակերպիչներից է կախված, թե դա ինչ շարունակություն և ավարտ կունենա: Քանի-որ կազմակերպիչները գաղափարական մարդիկ են մենք գնում ենք նրանց հետևից: Հետևությունները թողնում եմ քեզ:

Եվ թեև նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ ասել  էի, բայց քանի-որ չեք «լսել», կրկնեմ մեկ անգամ էլ: Շարժում սկսելու համար մեկ կայծն էլ բավական է: Շարժումը սովորաբար սկսվում է փոքր խմբերով, որը հետագայում շատ ավելի ընդգրկուն է դառնում՝ միայն իր վերջին էտապում ընդգրկելով ողջ կամ գրեթե ողջ ժողովրդին:

----------


## Philosopher

*Ծնված*, իրականում *ծնված* բաների մահվան մասին նմանօրինակ հեշտությամբ ու մազոխիստական հաճույքով խոսելու ազգային դագաղաբանությունը արթնություն չէ: Արթնությունը* ծնունդը տեսնելու ունակությունն է* :Smile:

----------


## Racer

> *Իսկ հիմա մի քանի խոսք ընդհանրապես շարժումների մասին*
> Համաշխարհային պատմության մեջ դեռևս ոչ մի դեպք չկա արձանագրված, որ «շարժումները» սկսվեն սոցիալապես ապահով, կուշտ ու կուռ կերած-խմած մարդկանց կողմից: Շարժումները անպայման սկսվում են սոցիալապես անապահով մարդկանց կողմից, կամ էլ բռնությունների ենթարկված, բռնապետական իշխանությունների կողմից հալածված, իրենց արժանապատվությունը բարձր դասող մասսաների կողմից: Ինքդ ընտրիր, թե մենք որն ենք: Ո՞րն էլ որ լինենք, միայն կազմակերպիչներից է կախված, թե դա ինչ շարունակություն և ավարտ կունենա: Քանի-որ կազմակերպիչները գաղափարական մարդիկ են մենք գնում ենք նրանց հետևից...


Ցավոք, իրականում «շարժումները» սկսվում են սոցիալապես անապահով կամ իշխանությունների հանդեպ հավատը կորցրած, ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով նեղված կամ հալածված մարդկանց հավատն ու վստահությունը շահարկելով: Բոլոր հեղափոխությունները կատարվում են հասարակ ժողովրդին օգտագործելով ու կոտրվում հենց նույն ժողովրդի գլխին: Արդյունքին ականատես եղանք: ՈՒ հենց կազմակերպչից՝ լիդերից (տվյալ դեպքում ԼՏՊ) էլ կախված էր արդյունքը, ժողովրդին «պադստավիտ ու պադվադիտ արեց» երկրորդ անգամ:

----------


## Artsakh

> Ախպեր ջան արի հաշվենք: Վերցնենք մինիմում թվեր: Համոզված եմ, որ հանրահավաքների ժամանակ նենց օր եղելա, որ մոտ 300 հազար մարդ գա, ու բոլոր եկածները համոզված կարամ ասեմ, որ եկել են պայքարի համար, որովհետև ամբողջ ազգը գիտեր հրապարակում ինչ էր կատարվում ու կարամ ասեմ, որ հետաքրքրության համար գնացածները կկազմեին 0.5 տոկոսից ոչ ավելի: Համոզված եմ, որ հրապարակում գտնվող յուրաքանչյուր մարդ կճանաչեր գոնե 2 հոգու, որ միայն ֆիզիկապես այնտեղ չեն: Ստացվեց 900 հազ մարդ: Արթուրին ընտրողների 90 տոկոսը կոալիցիայից հետո համոզված եմ, որ գժված, կատաղած են, որ չեն ընտրել Լևոնին: Ձգելով, կրճատելով ստացանք 1 000 000 + մարդ, ընրողների մեծամասնությունը դեմ է այս իշխանությանը, այսինքն բողոքում է, այսինքն բողոքի ալիք է բարձրանում, այսինքն դա վերածվում է շարժման, քանի որ այն ընդգրգում է ժողովրդի մեծ մասը, ապա այն վերածվում է համազգային շարժման: Եվ վերջում ի հայտ է գալիս մի մարդ՝ Լևոնը, որը ճանաչում է իշխանության, իրա դաստիրակածն է, որ չդաստիրակվեցին, և միայն առաջնորդում է այդ շարժումը, ունի գիտելիքներ, որպեսզի շարժումը իր բուն նպատակից չշեղվի: Այսինքն այստեղ Լևոնի խնդիրը չի, ամեն մեկը իր խնդիրն ունի, ժողովուրդ առաձին իրա, հայ ազգն առաձին իրա խնդիրը, որտեղ վերջինս ամենակարևորն է: Եվ վերջում հիշեցնեմ, որ եթե ժողովուրդը կանգնի, գերան կկտրի:


Հայրո ջան ես ընդհանրապես համաձայն չեմ քեզ հետ, ինչ մեկ միլիոն մարդ այ ախպեր, նախորոք ասեմ քեզ, որ ես ունեմ իմ սեփական հաշվարկներն ու տեսակետները, այնպես որ մի փորձի ինձ ինչ որ բան համոզել կամ քարոզել, 

իմ հաշվարկներով այդ տարածքների վրա կարող է տեղավորվել մաքսիմում 90-100 հազար մարդ, այն էլ որոշ վերապահումներով, ու որ չասես թե բա ոնց ես հիմնավորում նախորոք կպատասխանեմ այդ հարցին, Գօօգլե Էարթ ծրագրով մակերեը հաշվում ես ւ այդ տարածքում տեղավորում ես այնքան մարդ ինչքան որ կարծում ես որ կտեղավորվի 1 քկմ ի վրա, դուք փորձում եք մարդկանց ապատեղեկացնել  մի արեք էտ բանը, 


Մոդեռի համար` մեկա գիտեմ որ ջնջելու ես գրածներիս մի մասը, բայց իմացիր որ իմ նման մտածողները շատ են

*Մոդերատորական. Ինչպես և գուշակել էր գրառման հեղինակը, գրառման վիրավորական հատվածները ջնջված են:*

----------


## Chuk

> Ցավոք, իրականում «շարժումները» սկսվում են սոցիալապես անապահով կամ իշխանությունների հանդեպ հավատը կորցրած, ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով նեղված կամ հալածված մարդկանց հավատն ու վստահությունը շահարկելով: Բոլոր հեղափոխությունները կատարվում են հասարակ ժողովրդին օգտագործելով ու կոտրվում հենց նույն ժողովրդի գլխին: Արդյունքին ականատես եղանք: ՈՒ հենց կազմակերպչից՝ լիդերից (տվյալ դեպքում ԼՏՊ) էլ կախված էր արդյունքը, ժողովրդին «պադստավիտ ու պադվադիտ արեց» երկրորդ անգամ:


Ես չեմ ցանկանում այստեղ անիմաստ բանավեճ ծավալել, մնացեք Ձեր կարծիքին:
Սակայն մի քանի խոսք կասեմ:

Իրականում ժողովուրդն օգտագործեց ու դեռ կօգտագործի Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, այլ ոչ թե հակառակը: Մի կարևոր բան, այնուամենայնիվ վերադառնանք Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին:

Այս քաղաքական գործիչը, անկախ մեր՝ իր նկատմամբ ունեցած կարծիքից, խոստումների նկատմամբ ժլատ է:

1998 թվականին իր հրաժարականում նա ասաց «խաղաղության կուսակցությունը պարտվեց պատերազմի կուսակցությանը»: Այլ կերպ ասած ընդունեց իր պարտությունը: Նա այն մարդն է եղել միշտ, ով կարողացել է խոստովանել սեփական պարտությունը:

Այժմ նա ասում է, որ գնալու է մինչև վերջ: Դա նշանակում է, որ նա «պադստավիտ ու պադվադիտ *չ*արեց», որ նա չի նահանջել ու շարունակելու է պայքարը՝ մեր հետ միասին: Նրա վճռականությանը կասկածելու հիմք չունենք ո՛չ մեկս: Որ նա կգնա մինչև, դրանում ես վստահ եմ:

Այն ինչին ականատես եղանք, եղավ շարժումը ճնշելու փորձ: Հազար ափսոս մեր զոհերին, հազար ափսոս վիրավորներին, հազար ափսոս մեր քաղբանտարկյալներին ու հացադուլավորներին: Շարժումը չճնշվեց: Մարտի 1-ի և 2-ի եղելությունը մարտահրավեր էր մեզ, որը մեզ արեց ոչ թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանն իր թիմի հետ, այլ քոչարյանասերժական ռեժիմը: Մարտահրավերն ընդունված է: Պայքարը շարունակվում է, *հի՛-մա՛* է շարունակվում: *Պայքա՛ր, պայքա՛ր, մինչև վերջ:*

Մի վհատվի՛ր, *հաղթելու՛ ենք*  :Wink:

----------


## Artsakh

> Ախպեր ջան արի հաշվենք: Վերցնենք մինիմում թվեր: Համոզված եմ, որ հանրահավաքների ժամանակ նենց օր եղելա, որ մոտ 300 հազար մարդ գա, ու բոլոր եկածները համոզված կարամ ասեմ, որ եկել են պայքարի համար, որովհետև ամբողջ ազգը գիտեր հրապարակում ինչ էր կատարվում ու կարամ ասեմ, որ հետաքրքրության համար գնացածները կկազմեին 0.5 տոկոսից ոչ ավելի: Համոզված եմ, որ հրապարակում գտնվող յուրաքանչյուր մարդ կճանաչեր գոնե 2 հոգու, որ միայն ֆիզիկապես այնտեղ չեն: Ստացվեց 900 հազ մարդ: Արթուրին ընտրողների 90 տոկոսը կոալիցիայից հետո համոզված եմ, որ գժված, կատաղած են, որ չեն ընտրել Լևոնին: Ձգելով, կրճատելով ստացանք 1 000 000 + մարդ, ընրողների մեծամասնությունը դեմ է այս իշխանությանը, այսինքն բողոքում է, այսինքն բողոքի ալիք է բարձրանում, այսինքն դա վերածվում է շարժման, քանի որ այն ընդգրգում է ժողովրդի մեծ մասը, ապա այն վերածվում է համազգային շարժման: Եվ վերջում ի հայտ է գալիս մի մարդ՝ Լևոնը, որը ճանաչում է իշխանության, իրա դաստիրակածն է, որ չդաստիրակվեցին, և միայն առաջնորդում է այդ շարժումը, ունի գիտելիքներ, որպեսզի շարժումը իր բուն նպատակից չշեղվի: Այսինքն այստեղ Լևոնի խնդիրը չի, ամեն մեկը իր խնդիրն ունի, ժողովուրդ առաձին իրա, հայ ազգն առաձին իրա խնդիրը, որտեղ վերջինս ամենակարևորն է: Եվ վերջում հիշեցնեմ, որ եթե ժողովուրդը կանգնի, գերան կկտրի:




տղեք լավ էլի ինչ 1.000.000  ,  դուք հավատում եք էս թվին

----------


## Racer

Chuk, ուրախ եմ լավատեսությանդ համար, սակայն լավ կլինի առանց ԼՏՊ-ի շարունակվի, քանի որ ահագին մարդ կա որ ոչ ԼՏՊ-ին ա ընդունում ոչ էլ ՍՍ-ին, սա իմ համոզմունքն է:

----------


## dvgray

Եթե կարծում ես որ այսպես է՝



> Ցավոք, իրականում «շարժումները» սկսվում են սոցիալապես անապահով կամ իշխանությունների հանդեպ հավատը կորցրած, ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով նեղված կամ հալածված մարդկանց հավատն ու վստահությունը շահարկելով: Բոլոր հեղափոխությունները կատարվում են հասարակ ժողովրդին օգտագործելով ու կոտրվում հենց նույն ժողովրդի գլխին: Արդյունքին ականատես եղանք:


ապա որ գրել ես



> լավ կլինի առանց ԼՏՊ-ի շարունակվի,


հիմա ի՞նչ տարբերություն, թէ ում գլխավորությաբ է շարժումը շարունակվում : Մեկ է "կոտրվելիու է հենց նույն ժողովրդի գլխին": Այդպես է չէ՞ ստացվում  :Smile: :

----------


## Racer

> Եթե կարծում ես որ այսպես է՝
> հիմա ի՞նչ տարբերություն, թէ ում գլխավորությաբ է շարժումը շարունակվում : Մեկ է "կոտրվելու է հենց նույն ժողովրդի գլխին": Այդպես է չէ՞ ստացվում :


Հա, սպասելի արձագանք էր, բայց որ նա չլիներ միգուցե դեպքերն այլ ընթացք ստանային ու միգուցե ստացվեր համազգային նոր շարժում ու կարողա մի քիչ ժողովրդի հետ հաշվի նստեին: Իսկ կոալիցիա-մոալիցիա սուտի բաներ են, իրականում լավ էլ գիտեք ովքեր ու ոնց են հարցեր լուծում:

----------


## Zangezur

Ժողովրդի մի մասի մոտ հիվանդագին բաներա հայտնվել, այն առումով, որ շարժում նույնացնում են ԼՏՊ-ի հետ: Շարժումը ուսումնասիրելու համար սկսում են նայել ԼՏՊ-ին, այն էլ բացասական կողմերը նայելով, դրականը անտեսելով, սակայն սա այդքան կարևոր չի: Մի պահ մոռացենք ԼՏՊ-ին, ժողովրդին նայեք: Ասեմ, որ ոչ թե ԼՏՊ-ն ա օգտագործում ժողովրդի հուսահատությունը, այլ ժողովուրդն ա օգտագործում նրան, ինչպես ինքն էր նշել, որ իրեն օգտագործեն որպես գործիք, այս ... (ստեղ լիքը բառեր, որոնք ձգտում են անվերջության) իշխանության վերատադրությունը կանխելու համար, որ ասեմ կլինի ճակատագրական հայ ժողովրդի համար: Ձեզ թվումա, թե որ հիմա ապրանքի գները  և այլ բաները դեռ էապես չեն փոխվել, տենց էլ շարունակվելուա՞, ասեմ որ չարաչար սխալվում եք: Եթե, *ասենք թե,* պայքարը կանգնեց, հանդարտվեց մինչև վերջ, Սերժը և իրեն սպասրկող լավ տղեքը ամբողջ ժողովրդին ,արտայատությանս համար ներեղություն, կթելու են, այս ամբողջ ընթացքում ծախսած փոխերը ետ բերելու համար, որը մեծ թվերա կազմում: Դեռ մնացած բաները անտեսենք, ինձ թվու էսքանը բավարարա: Մի հատ ներկան նայեք ու հետո անդրադաձեք անցյալին, ներկան ուղղելու ժամանակ չի մնա: Ովքեր տվյալ պահին, թեկուզ  և ճիշտ, միայն քննադատում են ԼՏՊ-ի, ասեմ, որ դուք կամ շատ միամիտ եք կամ ձեզ միամիտի տեղ եք դրել, կամ ընտրությունների ընթացքում շատ փող եք վաստակել և հույսով եք որ ապագան էլ տենց հաջողակ կլինի կամ հայլուրի ուղեղլվացումը իսկապես լվացել է ձեր ուղեղը: Եթե կարաք ներկայի հետ համահունչ անցյալի հարցերը լուծեք, խնդրեմ միանամ ձեզ, եթե ոչ, թողեք, համաձայն Աստվածաշնչի, բայց մի քիչ այլ կերպ, այսպես ասած անցյալի մեղավորին թողեք ներկա մեղավորին մեր օգնությամբ ոչնչացնենք, հետո ասեմ, որ նրան հաղթանակից հետո ավելի հեշտ կլինի չեզոքացնել, քան Սերժին նախագահ նստելու պարագայում: Մի քիչ ուղեղ աշխատացրեք, պարզ տրամաբանություն, վերլուծություն: Բառերից մի կախվեք, հասկացեք միայն միտքը: մտածեք :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Chuk, ուրախ եմ լավատեսությանդ համար, սակայն լավ կլինի առանց ԼՏՊ-ի շարունակվի, քանի որ ահագին մարդ կա որ ոչ ԼՏՊ-ին ա ընդունում ոչ էլ ՍՍ-ին, սա իմ համոզմունքն է:


Հասկանում եմ ասածդ ու ասելու շատ բան ունեմ: Բայց իմ փոխարեն արդեն շատերն են ասել, ես էլ օգտվեմ դրանից: Այսօրվա «Հայկական Ժամանակ» օրաթերթի համարում իմ կողմից շատ հարգված Հրանտ Տեր-Աբրահամենը բաց նամակ է գրել Ավետիք Իշխանյանին, որի մի հատվածը մեջբերում եմ, որպես ասածիդ արձագանք.




> Տասը տարի Լևոն չկար: Տասը տարի դաշտը ձերն էր, մերն էր, իմն ու քոնն էր: Ու տասը տարի դուք, մենք, ես, դու չկարողացանք փոխել երկիրը, հասնել մեր ուզածին: Տվյալ պահին կարևոր չէ, թե ինչու: Կարևորը փաստն է: Չկարողացանք, ուրեմն՝ պատասխանատու ենք բոլոր հետևանքների համար: Ու նրանք, ով այսօր ամենից շատ են գոռում, թե ինչու՞ Լևոնն էկավ, ամենից շատ են պատասխանատու: Ընդդիմություն էիք, դժգոհ էիք՝ դե, անեիք այնպես, որ միակ ելքը Լևոնը չդառնար: Այսօրվա ընդդիմադիր թերթերից եք բողոքում: Քաղաքական թիմ էիք, հասարակական ուժ էիք, մի հատ ձեր ուզածով գոնե թերթ սարքեիք 10 տարվա մեջ: Չեք արեք, էլ ումի՞ց եք նեղանում: Դուք ձեր ձեռքերով Լևոնին ետ վերադարձնել տվեցիք, հենց կոնկրետ դու, սիրելի Ավիկ: Վերջին մարդը, ով դեռ փորձում էր մի բան անել, որ հարցն այլ կերպ լուծվի, ձեր չսիրելի Նիկոլ Փաշինյանն էր իր «Մեկ գումարած մեկով» ու «ոչ դոդացումով»: Չեկաք, չօգնեցիք...: Չեմ մեղադրում, ոչ էլ պահանջում եմ: Ուղղակի ֆիքսում եմ՝ ունեք այն բերքը, որը ցանել եք:
> 
> Ու Լևոնը ոչ միայն եկավ: Լևոնը պատասխանատվություն վերցրեց: Նա ասաց՝ ես այս երկրի առաջին նախագահն եմ, ուրեմն այսօրվա խայտառակ վիճակի համար ես էլ եմ պատասխանատու: Սա էր Լևոնի խոսքերի ժողովրդական ընկալումը: Ու երբ ասում եք, թե Լևոնը ներողություն չի խնդրել և այլն, ես ուղղակի զարմանում եմ: Այս մարդու ամբողջ արածը դա չէ՞ր: Ժողովրդին կարողացավ համախմբել, պայքարի հանել, տասը օր, տասը գիշեր բոլորի հետ հավասար Հրապարակում մնաց. դրանից էլ ավել ներողություն պիտի խնդրե՞ր: Իր ողջ կեցվածքով ոչ միայն իր երբեմնի եղած ու չեղած սխալները սրբագրեց, այլ մի բան էլ ավել: Ու զուտ անձնական իմաստով, կարծում եմ, նա իր խնդիրները լուծել է, դուք ձեզ նայեք: Այսօր Հայաստանում ավելի բարձր վարկանիշ ունեցող հրապարակային գործիչ չկա: Ու Լևոնին ներել կամ չներելը միայն ինձանով ու քեզանով չի. մենք հասարակության ընդամենը երկու փոքրիկ ատոմ ենք: Հասարակության մեծամասնությունն է որոշում՝ ներե՞լ, թե՞ չներել: Ու հասարակություն իր որոշումը կայացրեց Հրապարակում:

----------


## Վարդանանք

*Աֆորիզմ.*
_Մի բանը որպեսզի մահանա, նախ պետք է այն լինի:_
Հ.Գ. Ուղղում եմ Չուկին
Կապված լևոնի այն հայտարարության հետ, որ Շուշին գրավել են, ասեմ, որ դա նա ասել է իր անցած տարվա հանրահավաքներից մեկի ժամանակ: Թե որի , չեմ հիշում, բայց ես դա անձամբ իմ ականջներով եմ լսել:

----------


## voter

Շարժում հանուն ԼՏՊի այլևս չկա կամ անասելի նվազել է։
Բայց շարժում ընդեմ ներկա իշխանությունների, որից ԼՏՊն զուտ օգտվել է տպավորություն ստեղծելու համար, թե նա է միակ այլընտրանքը, այդ բողոքող շարժումշ ԸՆԴՄԻՋՄԱՆ է գնացել, սպասում են բոլորը ՍՍի քայլերին։

Կարծում եմ արդեն ամառվա վերջին կերևա տեղական թաղային ու քաղաքային ընտրությունների ժամանակ ընդիմություն հայաստանում կլինի, թե բոլորը զուտ անձի պաշտամունքո տառապող ԱՊԱՇՆՈՐՀՆԵՐ են։

Երկրորդ դեպքում արժեքավոր ինտելիգենցիայից շատ շատերը կարտագաղթեն ու կթողնեն հայաստանը վերջնականապես դառնա մասնավոր ոստիկանական երկիր, սիցիլիայի օրենքներով զուտ կառավարության դաբրոն ունեցքղ բթամիտ «գործարարներին» ծառայող...

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Սահմանադրության մեջ գիտեմ մի հատ կետ, որ ասումա, որ իրավունք կա անելու կա անելու մի բան, եթե դա չի սահմնափակում ուրիշի իրավունքները: կամ էլ տենց մի բան 
> 
> հ.գ. հա, մեկ էլ գժվում եմ հայլուրի համար: զոմբիներով հավաքվում նայում ենք 
> հ.գ.գ. մեկ էլ կխնդրեմ, որ հիմնավոր, տրամաբանական պատասխաններ տաք..


գիտեմ իհարկե որ ոչ բոլորն են ՀՀ սահմանադրությունը ընդունում որպես բարձրագույն արժեք, բայց ինչեվե տեսեք թե ինչ է գրված սահմանադրության մեջ
ՀՀ սահմանադրություն Հոդված 18 " Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի իր իրավունքները ու ազատությունները ՕՐԵՆՔՈՎ չարգելված բոլոր միջոցներով պատշպանելու իրավունք"
այսինքն մարդիկ օրենքով ՉԱՐԳԵԼՎԱԾ միջոցներով պատշպանում էին իրենց իրավունքները, 
Հոդված 29 "Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի խաղաղ, առանց զենքի հավաքներ անցկացնելու իրավունք"
այն որ հայլուրիկի ռեպորտաժները խոտի վրա զատկի ձվերի պես զենքերի մասին սարքված էր, պարզ է ամեն մի դպրոցականի
հետեվապես մարդիկ ՕՐԵՆՔ չեն խախտել, այլ հարց է որ դա դուր չի գալիս ոմանց, բայց չէ որ պետության մեջ ապրում են օրենքներով, սա ինչ որ մեկի բոստանը չի, սա պետություն է

----------


## Kuk

Եթե ԼՏՊ-ն հայտարարի, որ այսինչ օրը այսինչ տեղը հանրահավաք է լինելու, ապա տվյալ վայրը մարդկանցով լեցուն է լինելու: Սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է, և այդ կարծիքից ելնելով ենթադրություն եմ անում, որ շարժումը չի՛ մահացել:
   Սերժականներ, վրա չտաք, ոչ օր եմ նշել, ոչ վայր :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

Նախ նկատել եմ, որ բոլոր արցախցիները կողմ են իշխանություններին. թե ինչի? Չեմ հասկանում: :Think:  Եթե պատճառը այն է, որ նախագահը ղարաբաղցի է, դա նշանակում է, որ մյուս մարզերի բնակիչները պետք է ձգտեն իրենց <<զեմլյակին>> նախագահ նստեցնել: Սա կոչվում է  :Bad: գավառային նացիոնալիզմ: Ձեզ հող ու ջուր ա, որ ՀՀ-ի նախագահը լինի ղարաբաղցի: Ինչով եք համոզված, որ եթե երևանցի լինի նախագահը, ուրեմն ձեր համար լավ չի լինի: Դուք ձեր վերաբերմունքով, որ ժողովրդի մեծամասնության հետ չեք,  նպաստում եք ՀՀ-ի թուլացմանը: Եթե ՀՀ-ն թույլ լինի, ոնց եք դուք պաշտպանվելու ԼՂՀ-ում? Ով ա ձեզ թիկունք լինելու? Հնարավոր է, որ Արցախում շատ բան հայտնի չէ այստեղի իրավիճակի մասին, բայց հայտարարություններ արեք միայն տեղեկանալուց հետո: Սա վերաբերում ա բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ՀՀ-ից դուրս են: :Wink: 
Գրառումներից մեկում նշվել էր, որ այս ամենը կհանգեցնի պետականության փլուզմանը: Պատասխան` եթե թողնենք, որ ամեն ինչ շարունակվի այսպես, ապա ինքնըստինքյան մեր պետականությունը կփլուզվի:
Իսկ հանրահավաքներին, իրոք, մեծ թվով մարդիկ կային: Միայն հաշվի առեք այն, որ այդտեղ գտնվող մարդկանցից յուրաքանչյուրը ներկայացնում էր իր ընտանիքի մյուս անդամներին նույնպես: Հլը հաշվեք, թե ուր ա հասնում... :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ասում եք էդքան լիքը մարդա «շարժման» մեջ…
> դե հիմա սենց արեք… լտպ-ն ու իրա խումբը թող հետևի Հայաստանում կատարվող փոփոխություններին… ու թող անընդհատ կազմակերպվեն հանրահավաքներ… ընդդեմ կոռուպցիայի օրինակ, ընդդեմ «տարբեր բաներին, որոնք հակասում են օրենքներին»…
> լավ կլինի, որ մարդիկ սկսեն հասկանալ, որ պռոբլեմները գալիս են ոչ թե ինչ-որ անձանցից, այլ ընդհանուր համակարգից ու մտածելակերպից..
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> խնդրում եմ իմ հաղորդագրությունները ջնջել այստեղի


Ախր ոնց կազմակերպվեն, եթե Լևոնը տանից չի կարող դուրս գալ, իսկ ոստիկաններն էլ 5 հոգի իրար հետ կանգնած տեսնում են, ասում են. <<Դուք հեղափոխություն եք ուզում անել, այնպես որ ցրվեք>>: Էս պայմաններում էլ ինչ հանրահավաք? Իրենց արգելքն էլ օրինականացրել են` ընդունելով օրենք հանրահավաքների, ցույցերի սահմանափակումների մասին:
Բայց ինչի ես ուզում, որ գրառումներդ ջնջվեն? Մենակ ճիշտը :Wink:

----------


## nnaarreek

Եթե խոսքը հեն ես "ԼԵԵԵԵ~ՎՈՆ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀ" շարժման մասին է, ապա *ԱՅՈ* մահացել ա, մի բան ել ավել սատկել ա!!

Բայ մի բան ել չի կարող մահանալ, ետ ժողովրդի հավատն ա, որ եթե միքիչ վիզ դնեն կարան մի բան փոխեն ես երկրում: եդ հոգեվիճակը սպանելու համար շաաաա~տ սերժեր ու ռոբերտներ պիտի գան:

Բայց դե մեզնից ով ա բան ջոգում, Էսօր սենց սաղ "ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ" են գոռում, վաղը կասեն դե մեկա բան չենք կարա փոխենք....

P.S. Լ.յ.ո.վ. ջոգիր լուրջ պատասխան եմ գրե :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Եթե խոսքը հեն ես "ԼԵԵԵԵ~ՎՈՆ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀ" շարժման մասին է, ապա *ԱՅՈ* մահացել ա, մի բան ել ավել սատկել ա!!


Էդ ո՞րտեղա գրված, որ սատկելը կարելիա համեմատել մահանալու հետ, ու գալ եզրահանգման, որ սատկելը ավելինա, քան մահանալը :Shok:  :Think: 

Եթե Լևոնը կալանքի մեջ է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ իր ղեկավարած շարժումը մահացել է: Այլ հարց է, եթե նա լիներ ազատության մեջ և շարժում չլիներ: Իսկ նա այժմ գտնվում է անազատության մեջ, սակայն շարժումը փաստացի կա: Եվ փաստ է, որ ներկայում կատարվող բողոքի ակցիաները, քաղաքական անհնազանդությունները, դրանք բոլորը Լևոնի սկսած շարժման շարունակությունն են:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Սահմանադրության մեջ գիտեմ մի հատ կետ, որ ասումա, որ իրավունք կա անելու կա անելու մի բան, եթե դա չի սահմնափակում ուրիշի իրավունքները: կամ էլ տենց մի բան


Այո այդպիսի օրենք իրոք կա: Բայց միթե ցուցարարները սահմանափակել են "ուրիշի" իրավունքները?  :Think:  Չեմ պատկերացնում ոնց: Ի նկատի ունես օպերայի տարածքի մարդաշատ լինելը? Բայց այնտեղ նույն օրենքից ելնելով կարող էին գտնվել նաև ցուցարարները: Չեմ տեսնում և ոչ մի օրենքի խախտում, եթե դու նկատել ես firewall ջան ասա մենք էլ իմանանք  :Wink: 

Եթե ինչ-որ մեկին հետաքրքրում է հանրահավաքների մասին ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունում գրված հոդվածները, ապա ահա դրանք: Սրանք գործում էին մինչև մարտի 1-ը:




> *Հոդված 29.* Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի խաղաղ, առանց զենքի հավաքներ անցկացնելու իրավունք:
> 
> Զինված ուժերում, ոստիկանությունում, ազգային անվտանգության, դատախազության մարմիններում ծառայողների, ինչպես նաև դատավորների և սահմանադրական դատարանի անդամների կողմից այդ իրավունքների իրականացման սահմանափակումներ կարող են նախատեսվել միայն օրենքով։
> 
> *Հոդված 30.* Հայաստանի Հանրապետության՝ տասնութ տարին լրացած քաղաքացիներն ունեն ընտրելու և հանրաքվեներին մասնակցելու, ինչպես նաև անմիջականորեն և կամքի ազատ արտահայտությամբ ընտրված իրենց ներկայացուցիչների միջոցով պետական կառավարմանը և տեղական ինքնակառավարմանը մասնակցելու իրավունք:
> 
> Օրենքով կարող է սահմանվել Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիություն չունեցող անձանց՝ տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների ընտրություններին և տեղական հանրաքվեներին մասնակցելու իրավունքը: Ընտրել և ընտրվել չեն կարող դատարանի վճռով անգործունակ ճանաչված, ինչպես նաև օրինական ուժի մեջ մտած դատավճռով ազատազրկման դատապարտված և պատիժը կրող քաղաքացիները:


Եթե նշված հոդվածներում հանդիպեցիք "ապօրինի հանրահավաք", "անօրինական հանրահավաք" կամ նմանատիպ արտահայտություններ ասեք իմանամ, որ ակնոց դնելուս վախտնա:
Ի դեպ նման արտահայտություններ ես լսել եմ միմիայն Հայլուրից ու նմանատիպ ծրագրերից, քանզի նմանատիպ տերմին չի եղել մարդկության պատմության մեջ: Հ1-ը լավ գյուտերա անում  :LOL: 




> հ.գ. հա, մեկ էլ գժվում եմ հայլուրի համար: զոմբիներով հավաքվում նայում ենք 
> հ.գ.գ. մեկ էլ կխնդրեմ, որ հիմնավոր, տրամաբանական պատասխաններ տաք..


Հուսով եմ հիմնավորեցի:  :Wink:  Ցանկալի է, որ դու էլ "անօրինական հանրահավաք"-ները հիմնավորեիր:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> P.S. Լ.յ.ո.վ. ջոգիր լուրջ պատասխան եմ գրե


Քեզնից չէր Նար:  :Shok:  Ապրես  :Ok:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

էն, որ շարժումը թուլացել ա, փաստ ա, որովհետև հիմա հին ցուցարարներից շատերը ասում են. "պրծավ, էլ ոչ մի բան չի փոխվի"

----------


## Chuk

> *Աֆորիզմ.*
> _Մի բանը որպեսզի մահանա, նախ պետք է այն լինի:_
> Հ.Գ. Ուղղում եմ Չուկին
> Կապված լևոնի այն հայտարարության հետ, որ Շուշին գրավել են, ասեմ, որ դա նա ասել է իր անցած տարվա հանրահավաքներից մեկի ժամանակ: Թե որի , չեմ հիշում, բայց ես դա անձամբ իմ ականջներով եմ լսել:


Ես չհասկացա, թե որ մասն էր ինձ ուղղված: Եթե երկրորդ, Շուշիի գրավման մասը, ապա չհասկացա թե ես ի՞նչ կապ ունեմ ու ինչի համար ես ասում:
Եթե առաջին՝ աֆորիզմի մասը, ապա ես այդ աֆորիզմի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ:

*Սակայն.*
Չնայած շարժման գոյություն ակնհայտ բան էր, միևնույն է թեմայում բազմից հիմնավորվել է, թե ինչու է շարժում եղել, ինչու կարելի է կատարվածը շարժում անվանել:

Շարժում եղած չլինելու մասին միայն, ներեցեք, «մերկապարանոց» հայտարարություններ են հնչել «Շարժում չի եղել» բովանդակությամբ, ոչ մի կերպ չի փորձվել  հիմնավորել այդ պնդումը, հակառակ պնդումին հակափաստարկներ չեն բերվել:

Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ազատ է իր կարծիքն ունենալու ու այդ կարծիքն ազատ արտահայտելու համար, այնպես որ լրիվ նորմալ եմ համարում, Վարդան, որ դու քո տեսակետը՝ շարժում չլինելու մասին, այստեղ ներկայացնում ես: Բայց այն, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, արժանահավատ չես (չեք) ներկայացնում:




> Նախ նկատել եմ, որ բոլոր արցախցիները կողմ են իշխանություններին. թե ինչի? Չեմ հասկանում: Եթե պատճառը այն է, որ նախագահը ղարաբաղցի է, դա նշանակում է, որ մյուս մարզերի բնակիչները պետք է ձգտեն իրենց <<զեմլյակին>> նախագահ նստեցնել:


Չէ, Աստղ, ես ինքս գիտեմ բավական շատ ղարաբաղցիների, ովքեր դեմ են այս իշխանություններին ու ավելին, կան մարդիկ, որ ասում են. «Սրանք մեր պատիվը գցում են»: Ես համաձայն չեմ այդ պնդման հետ: Համաձայն չեմ ղարաբաղցի ու հայաստանցի ջրբաժանին: Մենք նույնն ենք ու այս իշխանությունների պատճառով տարբերակում մտցնելը կլինի այս իշխանությունների գլխավոր հաղթանակը ժողովրդի դեմ: Եկեք քոչարյանասերժական սադրանքին կուլ չգնանք:




> Ասում եք էդքան լիքը մարդա «շարժման» մեջ…
> դե հիմա սենց արեք… լտպ-ն ու իրա խումբը թող հետևի Հայաստանում կատարվող փոփոխություններին… ու թող անընդհատ կազմակերպվեն հանրահավաքներ… ընդդեմ կոռուպցիայի օրինակ, ընդդեմ «տարբեր բաներին, որոնք հակասում են օրենքներին»…
> լավ կլինի, որ մարդիկ սկսեն հասկանալ, որ պռոբլեմները գալիս են ոչ թե ինչ-որ անձանցից, այլ ընդհանուր համակարգից ու մտածելակերպից..


Հանրահավաքներն, ըստ էության, հենց այդպիսին էին, ինչպիսին ներկայացնում ես, թեև շոշափվում էին կոնկրետ անձանց անուններ, բայց ողջ շարժուը ընդդեմ արատների և հանուն որոշակի՝ ժողովրդական գաղափարների էին:

Պայքարը դեռ չի ավարտվել: Հետևիր նրա շարունակությանը: Ցավոք դա բավական երկարատև պրոցես է, այնպես չէ, որ վաղը նորություն տեսնես, մյուս օրը էլի նորություն: Զինվեք համբերությամբ:




> խնդրում եմ իմ հաղորդագրությունները ջնջել այստեղի


Խնդրանքը մերժվում է:




> էն, որ շարժումը թուլացել ա, փաստ ա, որովհետև հիմա հին ցուցարարներից շատերը ասում են. "պրծավ, էլ ոչ մի բան չի փոխվի"


Չէ, Հայկո, էդ կապ չունի: Այո՛, այսօր կա հուսալքված մասսա, բայց դա ժամանակավոր բնույթ է կրում: Պարզապես մարդկանց դեռևս հասանելի չէ հետագա պայքարի մեխանիզմը, նրանք չգիտեն, թե ինչ քայլեր, ինչ գործողություններ են սպասում: Այդ հուսալքված մարդիկ կամ նրանց մեծ մասը դեռ լինելու են պայքարի մեջ, հենց որ սկսեն հասկանալ պայքարի տրամաբանությունը:

Համոզված եմ, որ առաջիկայում մեզ այդ տրամաբանությունը կներկայացնեն, կբացատրեն ու ավելի ինտենսիվ, մեծ թափով կշարունակվի պայքարը: Միաժամանակ մենք տեսնում ենք օրեցօր ուժգնացող բողոքի ակցիաներ, որոնք, իրականում, հավասարազօր են այն օրերի հանրահավաքներին, ավելին, ավելի ուժեղ են, քանի որ *չ*ընկճվածների, *չ*վախեցողների իրենց քաջությունը ցույց տալու ու իշխանության պարտությունը վավերացնելու (ժողովրդին ընկճելու փորձում) հստակ գործոններ են:

----------


## Artgeo

> Չէ, Հայկո, էդ կապ չունի: Այո՛, այսօր կա հուսալքված մասսա, բայց դա ժամանակավոր բնույթ է կրում: Պարզապես մարդկանց դեռևս հասանելի չէ հետագա պայքարի մեխանիզմը, նրանք չգիտեն, թե ինչ քայլեր, ինչ գործողություններ են սպասում: Այդ հուսալքված մարդիկ կամ նրանց մեծ մասը դեռ լինելու են պայքարի մեջ, հենց որ սկսեն հասկանալ պայքարի տրամաբանությունը:
> 
> Համոզված եմ, որ առաջիկայում մեզ այդ տրամաբանությունը կներկայացնեն, կբացատրեն ու ավելի ինտենսիվ, մեծ թափով կշարունակվի պայքարը: Միաժամանակ մենք տեսնում ենք օրեցօր ուժգնացող բողոքի ակցիաներ, որոնք, իրականում, հավասարազօր են այն օրերի հանրահավաքներին, ավելին, ավելի ուժեղ են, քանի որ *չ*ընկճվածների, *չ*վախեցողների իրենց քաջությունը ցույց տալու ու իշխանության պարտությունը վավերացնելու (ժողովրդին ընկճելու փորձում) հստակ գործոններ են:


+1
Նույնն էլ ես եմ ասել Հայկ կոնկրետ քեզ  :Wink: 

Պետք է հիշել, որ 8-9 ամիս գրեթե բոլորն էին ընկճված ու անհույս և միակ բանը, որ ասում էին «Սրանց դեմ խաղ չկա»-ն էր:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Չէ, Հայկո, էդ կապ չունի: Այո՛, այսօր կա հուսալքված մասսա, բայց դա ժամանակավոր բնույթ է կրում: Պարզապես մարդկանց դեռևս հասանելի չէ հետագա պայքարի մեխանիզմը, նրանք չգիտեն, թե ինչ քայլեր, ինչ գործողություններ են սպասում: Այդ հուսալքված մարդիկ կամ նրանց մեծ մասը դեռ լինելու են պայքարի մեջ, հենց որ սկսեն հասկանալ պայքարի տրամաբանությունը:
> 
> Համոզված եմ, որ առաջիկայում մեզ այդ տրամաբանությունը կներկայացնեն, կբացատրեն ու ավելի ինտենսիվ, մեծ թափով կշարունակվի պայքարը: Միաժամանակ մենք տեսնում ենք օրեցօր ուժգնացող բողոքի ակցիաներ, որոնք, իրականում, հավասարազօր են այն օրերի հանրահավաքներին, ավելին, ավելի ուժեղ են, քանի որ *չ*ընկճվածների, *չ*վախեցողների իրենց քաջությունը ցույց տալու ու իշխանության պարտությունը վավերացնելու (ժողովրդին ընկճելու փորձում) հստակ գործոններ են:


ախր մարդիկ մեռան սպասելով

սկզբում ասում էին Լևոնը կընտրվի, չընտրվեց, հետո ասում էին ՍՍ-ը աթոռին չի գա, եկավ, հիմա էլ ասում են ստիպելու ենք հրաժարական տա, բայց կտա՞
եթե սենց շարունակվի, պտի հինգ տարի սպասեն, հետո էլի ասեն, որ Լևոնը կընտրվի
պայքարը պետք ա ավելի բուռն ձևով շարունակվի
էս տեմպերով պայքար շատ երկրներում ա լինում
հիմա ի՞նչ. բոլոր երկրներում իշխանափոխություն պետք ա ըլնի՞

----------


## Artgeo

> ախր մարդիկ մեռան սպասելով
> 
> սկզբում ասում էին Լևոնը կընտրվի, չընտրվեց, հետո ասում էին ՍՍ-ը աթոռին չի գա, եկավ, հիմա էլ ասում են ստիպելու ենք հրաժարական տա, բայց կտա՞
> եթե սենց շարունակվի, պտի հինգ տարի սպասեն, հետո էլի ասեն, որ Լևոնը կընտրվի
> պայքարը պետք ա ավելի բուռն ձևով շարունակվի
> էս տեմպերով պայքար շատ երկրներում ա լինում
> հիմա ի՞նչ. բոլոր երկրներում իշխանափոխություն պետք ա ըլնի՞


Լևոնի ընտրվելը ի՞նչ կապ ունի  :Smile:  Փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ Սարգսյանը չի ընտրվել, այլ բռնություններով զավթել է իշխանությունը ու վստահ ասում եմ, որ 5 տարի զավթած չի կարողանալու պահել: 
Պայքարը չի դադարել, այն որոշակի փոփոխությունների է ենթարկվել ներկայի պահանջին համապատսխան: Էս երկու օրը Հայաստանի հարցը քննարկվում է ԵԽ-ում, քննարկվում է բավականին կոշտ: ՍՍ-ն նոր նախարարներ է նշանակում, ինչը ավելի է մեծացնում ներքին լարվածությունը կլանի ներսում: Մյուս կողմից ամեն օր քաղաքի կենտրոնում մարդիկ են հավաքվում այդ լարվածությունը ավելի ու=եղացնելով: 

Միակ օրենքը, որը մինչ այ=մ պահպանվել է ու իմ խորին համոզմամբ պիտի պահպանվի պայքարողների կողմից, դա օրենքի սահմաններում մնալն է: Դա անհրա=եշտ, սակայն իհարկե ոչ բավարար պայման է հաղթանակի:

Ինչպես ասեց Չուկը, առայ=մ պետք է համբերել:

----------


## Chuk

> ախր մարդիկ մեռան սպասելով
> 
> սկզբում ասում էին Լևոնը կընտրվի, չընտրվեց, հետո ասում էին ՍՍ-ը աթոռին չի գա, եկավ, հիմա էլ ասում են ստիպելու ենք հրաժարական տա, բայց կտա՞
> եթե սենց շարունակվի, պտի հինգ տարի սպասեն, հետո էլի ասեն, որ Լևոնը կընտրվի
> պայքարը պետք ա ավելի բուռն ձևով շարունակվի
> էս տեմպերով պայքար շատ երկրներում ա լինում
> հիմա ի՞նչ. բոլոր երկրներում իշխանափոխություն պետք ա ըլնի՞


Համաձայն չեմ, որ այս տեմպերով պայքար շատ երկրներում է լինում:
Այս պահին Հայկո մեզ պետք է ընդամենը վճռականություն ու համբերատարություն:
Այո՛, դժվար է սպասելը:
Արդեն տարուց ավել է, պայքար է:
Այդ պայքարը շատերի աչքում  իր ուրվագծերը սկսեց ստանալ միայն սեպտեմբերի կեսից, դրանից 2 ամիս հետո սկսեց ուժեղանալ: Այնքան հզոր էր այդ պայքարը, որ փորձվեց ուժային մեթոդով կոտրել: Ուզում ես ասել, որ հաջողվե՞ց քեզ կոտրել: Չպետք է հաջողացրած լինեն:

Լավ, մի պահ ենթադրենք, որ ես ու դու չենք հասկանում, թե այս մեթոդներով պայքարն ի՞նչ օգուտ պետք է տա, կարծում ենք, որ այն ոչ մի բանի չի բերելու: Այդ դեպքում բավական շատ հարցեր են առաջանում:

Եթե պայքարը իշխանությունների համար վտանգավոր չի, ինչու՞ են մարդիկ ձերբակալվում, ինչու՞ են արգելվում հանրահավաքները, ինչու՞ են փորձում խլացնել ոչ իշխանական ձայնը, ինչու՞ են ոստիկաններին կանգնեցնում Հյուսիսային պողոտայում և Ազատության հրապարակում, ինչու՞ են...

Միթե՞ պարզ չի, որ նրանք դա անում են, քանի որ հասկանում են, որ իրենց համար վտանգ կա, որովհետև եթե դու չես հասկանում, թե սա ինչ արդյունքի կարող է բերել, նրանք հասկանում են: Ուրեմն ի՞նչ է պետք անել: Հնչեցնեմ տրամաբանական, ակնհայտ պատասխաններ:

*Կալանավորում են քաղաքական լիդերներին:*
*Ուրեմն մեզ անհրաժեշտ են նոր լիդերներ:*
Այդպիսիք հայտնվում են: Շուտով, վստահ եմ, նրանց մենք էլ կճանաչենք:

*Արգելվում են հանրահավաքները*
*Պետք է այդ արգելքից խուսափելու ձևեր գտնել:*
Անցկացվում են քաղաքական զբոսանքներ, նաև ընդդիմադիրների ակտիվության շնորհիվ Եվրոպական կառույցները պարտադրում են երթերի, հանրահավաքների մասին օրենքը փոխել, առաջիկայում այն կփոխվի, կլինեն նոր հանրահավաքներ: Նոր հանրահավաքներ կլինեն նաև թաղապետերի ընտրությունների ժամանակ և այլն:

*Հեռուստաալիքները փակվել են ընդդիմադիրների առաջ, խոսքը չեն կարողանում տեղ հասցնել*
*Պետք է կարողանալ ճեղքել լրատվական բլոկադան:* 
Թերթերն ակտիվ աշխատում են, աշխատում են կայքերը, լրատվությունը փոխանցվում է բերանից-բերան, կան տարածվող DVD սկավառակներ և այլն

*Ոստիկանները փորձում են վախեցնել մարդկանց:*
*Անհրաժեշտ է նրանցից պարզապես չվախենալ:*
Նույն քաղաքական զբոսանքների ժամանակ մենք տեսնում ենք, որ անվախներն ավելանում են: Դա երևում է նաև ընդհանուր մթնոլորտից:

Այսինքն բոլոր շարժումը ճնշելու մեթոդները հերթով չեզոքացվում են, աշխատանք է գնում: Այդ գործը, շարժումն ավելի է հզորանալու հենց ՔՈ շնորհիվ:

Ու վերջապես, թեմայում գրվել է, նորից ասեմ: Հիշիր 1988-1991 տարիների կատարվածը: Այն ժամանակ  էլ էին մի մասը այսպես կարծում, որ ամեն ինչ պրծավ: Բայց մարդիկ զինվեցին համբերությամբ, եղան վճռական ու մինչև վերջ տարան գործը: Նույնը արվում է հիմա, արվելու է, հաղթելու ենք:

----------


## Արշակ

> Նախ նկատել եմ, որ բոլոր արցախցիները կողմ են իշխանություններին. թե ինչի? Չեմ հասկանում: 
> …


Չէ, տենց չի։ Օրինակ ես ղարաբաղցի եմ ու դեմ եմ Սերժ–Քոչարյան բանդային։

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Չէ, տենց չի։ Օրինակ ես ղարաբաղցի եմ ու դեմ եմ Սերժ–Քոչարյան բանդային։


Հալալա  :Hands Up: 
Մինչև հիմա չէի հանդիպել նման ղարաբաղցու: Իմ ծանոթները գրեթե բոլորն էլ իրանց դոդի բախչա էին քցում, հայլուրատիպի ինչ-որ բաներ էին ասում ու սերժիկին արդրարացնում, բայց հենց նայում էի աչքերների մեջ անմիջապես զգացվում էր, որ ի սրտե չեն ասում:
Բայց մեկա էս ամենը անգամ հաշվի առնելով ես գտնում եմ, որ պետք չի տարբերակել ղարաբաղցուն հայից, բոլորս էլ հայ ենք  :Drinks:  Հետո ինչ որ "ղարաբաղյան կլան"-նա հիմա բռնապետության վերխուշկեքում: Հո բոլորը մեղավոր չեն? 
Մենք ֆաշիստներ չենք!!!  :Angry2:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Համաձայն չեմ, որ այս տեմպերով պայքար շատ երկրներում է լինում:
> Այս պահին Հայկո մեզ պետք է ընդամենը վճռականություն ու համբերատարություն:
> Այո՛, դժվար է սպասելը:
> Արդեն տարուց ավել է, պայքար է:
> Այդ պայքարը շատերի աչքում  իր ուրվագծերը սկսեց ստանալ միայն սեպտեմբերի կեսից, դրանից 2 ամիս հետո սկսեց ուժեղանալ: Այնքան հզոր էր այդ պայքարը, որ փորձվեց ուժային մեթոդով կոտրել: Ուզում ես ասել, որ հաջողվե՞ց քեզ կոտրել: Չպետք է հաջողացրած լինեն:
> 
> Լավ, մի պահ ենթադրենք, որ ես ու դու չենք հասկանում, թե այս մեթոդներով պայքարն ի՞նչ օգուտ պետք է տա, կարծում ենք, որ այն ոչ մի բանի չի բերելու: Այդ դեպքում բավական շատ հարցեր են առաջանում:
> 
> Եթե պայքարը իշխանությունների համար վտանգավոր չի, ինչու՞ են մարդիկ ձերբակալվում, ինչու՞ են արգելվում հանրահավաքները, ինչու՞ են փորձում խլացնել ոչ իշխանական ձայնը, ինչու՞ են ոստիկաններին կանգնեցնում Հյուսիսային պողոտայում և Ազատության հրապարակում, ինչու՞ են...
> ...


է հա, 5 տարի ամեն ինչը էս ձևով չեն կարա՞ պահեն իշխանությունները

ես էս շարժումը չեմ համեմատի Արցախյան շարժման հետ, որովհետև էն վախտ ամբողջ ժողովուրդը ոտքի էր հելել ու կար կոնկրետ նպատակ, ինչին ոչ մեկը դեմ չէր: Իսկ հիմա մարդկանց ահագին մասը դեմ ա էս շարժմանը: Մարդկանց 20 տոկոսից ավելը Սերժի կողմից ա, մի 20 տոկոսն էլ ընդհանրապես դեմ ա Լևոնին: Եթե իշխանափոխություն ստացվեց, մարդկանց մնացած կեսը (համարյա կեսը) նույն տրամաբանությունով կարա իրանց համար շարժում կազմակերպի

----------


## Chuk

> է հա, 5 տարի ամեն ինչը էս ձևով չեն կարա՞ պահեն իշխանությունները
> 
> ես էս շարժումը չեմ համեմատի Արցախյան շարժման հետ, որովհետև էն վախտ ամբողջ ժողովուրդը ոտքի էր հելել ու կար կոնկրետ նպատակ, ինչին ոչ մեկը դեմ չէր: Իսկ հիմա մարդկանց ահագին մասը դեմ ա էս շարժմանը: Մարդկանց 20 տոկոսից ավելը Սերժի կողմից ա, մի 20 տոկոսն էլ ընդհանրապես դեմ ա Լևոնին: Եթե իշխանափոխություն ստացվեց, մարդկանց մնացած կեսը (համարյա կեսը) նույն տրամաբանությունով կարա իրանց համար շարժում կազմակերպի


Ո՛չ, չեն կարող:
Ու վերջապես այսօր իսկապես չկա Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խնդիր, այնպես որ շուտով այդ հաշվարկներիդ միջից ստիպված ես լինելու հանել Տեր-Պետրոսյանին դեմ քո նշած 20 տոկոսին: Ամեն ինչ այդքան պարզունակ չի ու պարտադիր չի, որ ողջ ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնի:
Էլի եմ ասում, համբերություն, բայց ոչ 5 տարի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չէ, տենց չի։ Օրինակ ես ղարաբաղցի եմ ու դեմ եմ Սերժ–Քոչարյան բանդային։


Վայ Արշ...կարաբախսկի ես?  :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ո՛չ, չեն կարող:
> Ու վերջապես այսօր իսկապես չկա Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խնդիր, այնպես որ շուտով այդ հաշվարկներիդ միջից ստիպված ես լինելու հանել Տեր-Պետրոսյանին դեմ քո նշած 20 տոկոսին: Ամեն ինչ այդքան պարզունակ չի ու պարտադիր չի, որ ողջ ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնի:
> Էլի եմ ասում, համբերություն, բայց ոչ 5 տարի:


բայց ամեն դեպքում էս շարժումը 88-ի շարման թափը կյանքում չի ունենա
հետն էլ 3-4 տարին էլ ա մեծ ժամկետ
իսկ դրանից հետո էլի դժվար ա ասել ինչ կլնի

----------


## Chuk

> բայց ամեն դեպքում էս շարժումը 88-ի շարման թափը կյանքում չի ունենա
> հետն էլ 3-4 տարին էլ ա մեծ ժամկետ
> իսկ դրանից հետո էլի դժվար ա ասել ինչ կլնի


Տո ո՞վ ասեց է 3-4 տարի  :Angry2: 
Ու հերիք ա, լացուկոծիդ վերջ տուր: Ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, հավատա  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Տո ո՞վ ասեց է 3-4 տարի 
> Ու հերիք ա, լացուկոծիդ վերջ տուր: Ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, հավատա


հենց էտ ա, պետք չի ամեն ինչի հավատալ
պեքտ ա իրատես ըլնել

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ո՛չ, չեն կարող:
> Ու վերջապես այսօր իսկապես չկա Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խնդիր, այնպես որ շուտով այդ հաշվարկներիդ միջից ստիպված ես լինելու հանել Տեր-Պետրոսյանին դեմ քո նշած 20 տոկոսին: Ամեն ինչ այդքան պարզունակ չի ու պարտադիր չի, որ ողջ ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնի:
> Էլի եմ ասում, համբերություն, բայց ոչ 5 տարի:


Համաձայն եմ, սերժ սարգսյանը 5 տարի հաստատ չի կարող ձգել: Սա Հայաստանն է, սա այն երկիրն է, որի ֆինանսների մեծ մասը գալիս է դրսից, իսկ բռնապետական երկրին ոչ մեկ չի ֆինանսավորի նման կերպ:
Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հարցը թվում է թե մանրից փակվում է, այսինքն սա մանրից դառնում է ժողովրդական և ոչ թե լևոնական շարժում, բայց ես համաձայն չեմ: Որովհետև չեմ տեսնում ոչ մի թեկուզ "լիդեռիկ"-ի: /մենակ չասեք Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: / 
Ու մի բան էլա իմ համար պարզ: Էն որ H.a.y.k.o.-ն ճիշտա էն հարցում, որ Լևոնի հետ գալուց դեռ շատ չանցած սկսվելու են ցույցեր իրա, իրա հանցագործ ընկերների /էլ անուններ չտամ/ ու ընդհանրապես էդ 90-ականների նավթալինահոտ չինովնոկների դեմ: 
Էս պայքարը երկարա տևելու, շատ երկար: Էնքան մինչև չգա մի նոր ուժ, որը կկարողանա իրոք բարեփոխել, թե երկրի օրենքը, թե նրա կիրառությունները, թե մարդկանց մտածելակերպը, ու հասնի էն բանին, որ մարդիկ գիտակցեն, որ էս երկիրը իրանցնա, էս երկրում ամեն-ինչ անելուց առաջ պետք է նախ հաշվի նստել ժողովրդի հետ: Երևի ես օպտիմիստ եմ, բայց անկեղծ հավատում եմ, որ կգա մի օր, որ մենք էլ կհպարտանանք մեր ժողովրդավարությամբ:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> հենց էտ ա, պետք չի ամեն ինչի հավատալ
> պեքտ ա իրատես ըլնել


Արդեն օֆֆտոպում ենք:
Լավ, սրանից հետո էլ չեմ պատասխանելու: Ճիշտ ես, ու քանի որ տվյալ դեպքում իրատես չես, չես հասկանում, քեզ որպես իրատես ասում եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> բայց ամեն դեպքում էս շարժումը 88-ի շարման թափը կյանքում չի ունենա
> հետն էլ 3-4 տարին էլ ա մեծ ժամկետ
> իսկ դրանից հետո էլի դժվար ա ասել ինչ կլնի


Հայկ ջան, սպասի քո պես մտածեմ:
Ինչի՞ համար էր սկսվել այս պայքարը, կարելի էր սուս ու փուս նստել ու ոչինչ չանել: Ստրուկ եղել ենք, ստրուկ էլ կմնանք: Հիմա, խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ ահագին մարդ է դուրս եկել ապացուցելու, որ ինքը ստրուկ չի, որին կարելի է կթել 5 տարի շարունակ, ընտրություններին մի քանի ոսկոռ շպրտելով: Ըստ քեզ, մասսան, որը դա ցույց է տվել, կթողնի՞, որ իրեն կթեն 5 տարի: Խիստ կասկածում եմ:

----------


## Norton

Ահա Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը էս հոդվածում լավ ներկայացրելա ա շարժման պատճառներից մի քանիսը՝ աղբյուր http://www.payqar.org/am/80/item/436/ 

Գարնանամուտի շարժման հակառակորդները ամեն կերպ փորձում են նսեմացնել այդ գործընթացի քաղաքական բնույթը, տեղի ունեցածին փորձելով վերագրել զանազան` ոչ գաղափարական երանգներ: Գռեհկաբանությունը նույնիսկ հասավ այնտեղ, որ փորձեցին ասել, թե Ազատության հրապարակում գիշերելու համար մարդկանց վճարել են:

Ճիշտն ասած` այս մոտեցման համար իշխանություններին ու նրանց սպասարկուներին չեմ էլ մեղադրում, որովհետեւ նրանք տեղի ունեցածը փորձում են ընկալել սեփական պատկերացումների, արժեհամակարգի շրջանակներում: Ինչը, օրինակ կարող է Բառադի Համոյին ստիպել գիշերը մնալ Ազատության հրապարակում. իհարկե հինգ հազար դրամը: Եւ ինչն է Հանրապետական կուսակցության անդամներին պահում իրենց կուսակցության մեջ, իհարկե հինգ հազար դրամը: Ինչի վրա էր հույս դնում Սերժ Սարգսյանը ՀՀ նախագահի թեկնածու առաջադրվելիս. իհարկե հինգ հազար դրամի:

Ինչեւէ. կան իշխանական խոսափողի դերում գտնվող անձինք, ովքեր պակաս գռեհիկ մեկնաբանություններ են անում ՀՀ առաջին նախագահի ղեկավարած Գարնանամուտի շարժման մասին: Նրանք ասում են, որ դա սոցիալական բունտ է, այսինքն մարդիկ զզված սոցիալական ծանր վիճակից դուրս են եկել փողոց: Այս պնդումը առավել քան անհեթեթ է, որովհետեւ շարժման կորիզը Իրականում միջին խավի եւ ուսանողության ներկայացուցիչներն են, մարդիկ, ովքեր որեւէ կերպ չեն տեղավորվում սոցիալական բունտի համատեքստում: Այնպես որ Գարնանամուտի շարժման ակունքները բոլորովին այլ տեղ պետք է փնտրել` քաղաքացիական անպաշտպանության:

Երբ մարդը տեսնում է, որ Նեմեց Ռուբոն օրը ցերեկով մարդ է առեւանգում, նրան խոշտանգումների ենթարկում, շղթայում ու զնդաններում պահում, ու մնում անպատիժ, հասկանում է, որ Արսեն Խանամիրյանի փոխարեն կարող են իրեն էլ առեւանգել, ու իր կորուստը առանձնապես չի էլ նկատվի Հայոց կայուն պետականության մեջ:

Սխալվում են բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր կարծում են, որ մարդը ուզում է Նեմեց Ռուբոյի ձեռքից խլել նրա հարստությունը, կամ նրան վատություն անել. քաղաքացի Կիրակոս Մարտիրոսյանը ընդամենը ուզում է, որ ինքը եւ քաղաքացի Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանը հավասարապես պաշտպանված լինեն օրենքով եւ պատասխանատու լինեն օրենքի առաջ:

Երբ մարդը իմանում է, որ Լֆիկ Սամոյի թիկնապահները մտել են մեկի տուն, ու ընտանիքի անդամների ներկայությամբ նվաստացրել տանտիրոջը, հասկանում է, որ այդ սափրագլուխները նույն հաջողությամբ մի օր էլ կարող են իրենց տուն մտնել: Սխալվում են բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր կարծում են, թե մարդը ՀՀ քաղաքացին ուզում է վատություն անել Լֆիկ Սամոյին, նրանից խլել նրա անսահման հարստությունը. քաղաքացի Մարտիրոս Կիրակոսյանը ուզում է, որ ինքը եւ քաղաքացի Սամվել Ալեքսանյանը հավասարապես պատասխանատու լինեն օրենքի առաջ եւ հավասարապես պաշտպանված լինեն օրենքով:

Երբ մի սրճարանատեր տեսնում է, որ ինքը ոչնչով չի զիջում Միշիկ Սարգսյանին, բայց Սերժ Սարգսյանի փեսայի կարգավիճակը Միշիկին դարձնում է սրճարանային մագնատ, նա հասկանում է, որ վաղ թե ուշ իր սրճարանի ճակատին էլ են խփելու «Ջազվե»: Մարդը չի ուզում Միշիկի վատը, չի ուզում նրանից խլել ավազակապետի փեսայի կարգավիճակը, մարդը ուզում է, որ ինքն ու քաղաքացի Միքայել Մինասյանը հավասարապես պատասխանտու լինեն օրենքի առաջ եւ հավասարապես պաշտպնված լինեն օրենքով:

Երբ քաղաքացին իմանում է, որ անգամ Հարություն Փամբուկյանի նման ղզիկը էնքան է հաբռգել, որ կարող է քաղաքացուն գերի վերցնել ու ատրճանակի խզակոթով գլխին խփել, հասկանում է, որ կամ պետք է այս երկրից փախչի կամ չորեքթաթ ապրի: Մարդը չի ուզում չորեքթաթ ապրել մարդը չի էլ ուզում փախչել: Մարդը Հարություն Փամբուկյանին էլ չի ցանկանում փախուստ, կամ չորեքթաթ կյանք: Բայց մարդը ուզում է, որ Հարություն Փամբուկյանն էլ իրեն կզցնելուց հաճույք չստանա ու իրեն հարգի:

Երբ մարդը իմանում է, ղարաբաղցի լինելը ոմանց առավելություն է տալիս իր նկատմամբ, նա չի ուզում հավատալ, որ ծննդավայրում հասուն տարիքում մեկ էլ հանկարծ ինքը հայտնվել է երկրորդ սորտի մարդու կարգավիճակում: Մարդը չի ուզում իր կյանքը դասավորելու համար ղարաբաղցի ձեւանալ, «HKP» կամ «90» կոդով ավտոյի համար հանել: Մարդը ուզում է մնալ երեւանցի, եւ չի ուզում իրեն այնպես զգալ, ինչպես 1985 թվականի ստեփանակերտցին: Մարդը չի ուզում ղարաբաղցուն քշել Երեւանից, բայց նաեւ չի ուզում որ ղարաբաղցին իրեն քշի Երեւանից:

Երբ մարդը իմանում է, որ Պողոս Պողոսյանին ծեծելով սպանել են միայն այն բանի համար, որ նա ասել է բարեւ Ռոբ, հասկանում է, որ իրեն կսպանեն ու կսպանեն, որովհետեւ ինքը շատ ավելին է ասում «Ռոբին»: Մարդը ուզում է, որ ինքը իր մտածածը ասելու հնարավորություն ունենա, մարդը ուզում է լսելի լինել:

Երբ մարդը «Հայլուր» է նայում, հասկանում է, որ հիմարի տեղ են դնում. մարդը չի ուզում, որ իրեն հիմարի տեղ դնեն:

Երբ մարդը իր տնից դուս է գալիս փողոց, նա հասկանում է, որ հայտնվել է ջունգլիներում, ընդ որում որպես խոտակեր` կերակրային սանդղակի ամենաներքեւում, որտեղ բոլորը ցանկանում են իրենց կուլ տալ. իր երեխայի ուսուցիչը գնահատական չի դնում առանց կաշառքի, իր թաղայինը ամեն օր իրեն հաթաթա է տալիս, գաիշնիկը նվաստացնում է ամեն օր: Եւ ինքը պետք է թաքնված ապրի, որ իր գլխին չբամփեն: Մարդը չի ուզում, որ իր գլխին բամփեն, եւ չի ուզում թաքնված ապրել  եւ մարտի մեկին մարդը, ՀՀ քաղաքացին այս մասին բարձրաձայնեց: Բարձրաձայնեց, որովհետեւ դուք պարոնայք իշխանավորներ եւ օլիգարխներ խուլ էիք ձեւանում:

Եւ հիմա փակում եք Ազատության հրապարակը, քաղաքական դեմքերին բանտերը լցնում: Սա ձեզ լուծո՞ւմ է թվում: Մի անգամ ձեզ բոլորիդ զգուշացրել եմ, էլի եմ ուզում զգուշացնել. ժողովուրդը գալու է ձեր ետեւից. ձեզանից յուրաքանչյուրի ետեւից: Եթե անգամ մենք  բանտերում լինենք, կամ չլինենք ընդհանրապես, ժողովուրդը գալու է ձեր ետեւից: Եւ եթե դուք փակում եք երեւանի Ազատության հրապարակը, մարտի 1-ի թատերաբեմ են դառնալու ձեր բարձրապարիսպ դղյակները, ձեր ճաշասենյակներն ու օթոցները: Եւ այնտեղ լինելու է լաց եւ ատամների կրճտոց:

Դուք բոլորդ այս հեռանկարից խուսափելու միայն մեկ հնարավորություն ունեք. կանգնել ժողովրդի առաջ եւ ներում հայցել նրանից: Մենք կխնդրենք ժողովրդին, որ ձեզ ներեն: Եթե իհարկե, դուք իրոք արժանի լինեք ներման:

----------


## Աբելյան

օրինակ՝ գազը թանկացնում են
ժողովուրդը թող բողոքի, որ էժանացնեն

----------


## Artgeo

> օրինակ՝ գազը թանկացնում են
> ժողովուրդը թող բողոքի, որ էժանացնեն


 :Smile: 
Առաջարկում ես զիջումների գնա՞լ  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Առաջարկում ես զիջումների գնա՞լ


չեմ հասկանում ինչ ես ուզում ասես




> Ըստ քեզ, մասսան, որը դա ցույց է տվել, կթողնի՞, որ իրեն կթեն 5 տարի: Խիստ կասկածում եմ:


գազի թանկացումը ժողովրդին կթելու հերթական ձևն ա

----------


## Philosopher

h.a.y.k.o, մի հուսահատվի, որովհետև իրավունք չունեիր հավատալու, որ մի օրում երկիր ենք դառնալու: Հիմա հավատա մի բանի. մի օրում չէ, բայց *դառնալու ենք*: *Իմ, քո, նրա գոյությունը` կենդանի, ավելի քան կենդանի ապացույց*

----------


## Norton

> օրինակ՝ գազը թանկացնում են
> ժողովուրդը թող բողոքի, որ էժանացնեն


Հայկո սենց թե նենց գազի գինը թանկանալու էր,դա կապված ա Ռուսաստանի կողմից գների բարձրացման հետ,ու մարդիկ սխալ կլինի,որ ուշադրությունը սևեռեն հացի,ջրի կամ ուրիշ մի բանի թանկացման վրա,բայց մոռանան  պայքարի հիմնական նպատակը կառուցել ազատ,արդար երկիր,որտեղ մարդու իրավունքները ոտնահարված չեն լինի,պայքարեն քաղաքական կոռուպցիոն համակարգի դեմ,մոնոպոլիաների դեմ,ազատ մրցակացային դաշտ ունենալու,հավասար իրավունքներ ու հնարավորություններ ունենոլու համար ու էդ դեպքում շատ հարցեր իրենց լուծումները կգտնեն,թե չէ գների բարձրացման դեմ Աֆրիկայում էլ են պայքարում…

----------


## Artgeo

> չեմ հասկանում ինչ ես ուզում ասես
> 
> 
> գազի թանկացումը ժողովրդին կթելու հերթական ձևն ա


Երբ պայքարում ես ազատության համար ու առաջարկում են պայքարել ավելի հարմար բանտի համար դա կոչվում է զիջումների գնալ  :Smile:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ժող նոր կարդացի Նիկոլի երեկվա հոդվածը: Դուրս եկավ: Էդ մարդը հստակ բացատրում է էն, ինչը Հայլուրը աղավաղել էր: Խոսք այսպես կոչված "ղարբաղցի լինելու պրոբլեմն" է:
Մեջբերում եմ այստեղից`




> Երբ մարդը իմանում է, ղարաբաղցի լինելը ոմանց առավելություն է տալիս իր նկատմամբ, նա չի ուզում հավատալ, որ ծննդավայրում հասուն տարիքում մեկ էլ հանկարծ ինքը հայտնվել է երկրորդ սորտի մարդու կարգավիճակում: Մարդը չի ուզում իր կյանքը դասավորելու համար ղարաբաղցի ձեւանալ, «HKP» կամ «90» կոդով ավտոյի համար հանել: Մարդը ուզում է մնալ երեւանցի, եւ չի ուզում իրեն այնպես զգալ, ինչպես 1985 թվականի ստեփանակերտցին: Մարդը չի ուզում ղարաբաղցուն քշել Երեւանից, բայց նաեւ չի ուզում որ ղարաբաղցին իրեն քշի Երեւանից:


Անձամբ ես բազմիցս կոչ եմ արել ու շարունակելու եմ անել, որ ղարաբաղցիները մեր եղբայրենրն են, մեր նման հայեր են ու իրենց արյունը նույնպես հայի է: Պետք չի տարբերակել ղարբաղցուն մնացած հայերից: Բայց դե փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ արդեն 10 տարի է ղարբաղցիները "առավելություններ" ունեն մնացած հայերի նկատմամբ: Էստեղից էլ գալիս է երևի էն փաստը, որ բազում հայեր իրենցից ակամա սկսում են մեղմ ասած "չսիրել" նրանց: 
Բերեմ Օրինակ`
Ասենք եթե ծագումով երևանցի Գագոն դեղատուն է բացում ու աշխատացնում, ու մի 3 տարի հետո հայտնվում է Համո անունով ծագումով ղարաբաղցի մեկ ուրիշ անձ և Գագոի դեղատան կողքին բացում է իր դեղատունը, ու հարկայինն էլ Համոյից հարկ գրեթե չի վերցնում, այն դեպքում երբ Գագոյին քամում է ու ի վերջո Գագոն տակ է տալիս, ապա բնական ու տրամաբանական է, որ Գագոն սկսում է ատել Համոյին: Սա մոտավորապես նման է Գերմանիայում եվրեյների 1940-ական թվերի հարցին, բայց մի փոքր ավելի թույլ:

Բայց պետք չի ատելությամբ լցվել: Պետք է ուղղակի հանգիստ բացատրել Գագոյի նման մարդկանց, որ շուտով տեղի կունենա հեղափոխություն, որը անխուսափելի է ու սերժի "ղարբաղյան կլան"-ը կկործանվի, իսկ մնացած բոլոր ղարբաղցիները, որոնց հետ մենք դեռ ապրելու ենք մեր կյանքի մնացած տարիները եղել և մնալու են մեր արյունակիցները:

Իսկ էն "Արմենիանաու"-ի լրագրողի հետ կապված պատմությունը ու Հ1-ի եթերով հեռարձակված այն պրովոկացիոն և սադրիչ հաղորդումը լրիվ անհիմն է ու ես գտնում եմ, որ նման հարց ՀՀ-ոմ չկա, լինելու դեպքում էլ երկար չի տևի: Մի վերածեք մանրուքը կռվի: Եղեք հանդուրժող:  :Smile:

----------


## Racer

Կարդացի Փաշինյանի հոդվածը, երևույթը կա, բայց եթե էմոցիաները դնենք մի կողմ մի քիչ կիսատ ա: Նույն անպատժելիությունն ու «բեսպրեդելը» շարունակվում է դեռևս 90-ականների սկզբից: էն ժամանակ էլ էին օլիգարխներն ու կառավարությունը համագործակցում հիմա էլ: ՈՒ ցավալին էն ա , որ էտ ամեն ինչը կոռելյացիայի ա ենթարկվում դրսից: Ինչպես օրինակ ԱՄՆ վերահսկում ա Վրաստանին այնպես էլ ՌՖ-ն վերահսկում ա Հայաստանին:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե մեր շենքի ներքևը հավաքվեին 1000 հոգի մարդ ու սկսեին իրենց եսիմ ինչի մասին դինամիկներով բարձր ինչ-որ բան քարոզեին, գոռաին…… պարզա որ միլիցիա կկանչեինք, կցրեին էդ ժողովրդին... մի քիչ տրամաբանություն ունեցեք… եթե մի բան չի հակասում մի օրենքին, չի նշանակում, որ այն չի հակասում մնացածին, այսինքն հիմնավորելու համար պետք է բոլոր օրենքները հատ-հատ գրեք ու կողքը ինչու չի հակասում այդ օրենքին


1988-1991 թվականներին էլ կային մարդիկ, ովքեր դժգոհում էին, թե իբր հանրահավաքներով խախտվում է իրենց անդորրը: Հետևությունները թողնում եմ յուրաքանչյուր տրամաբանող մարդու:

----------


## Kuk

> Եթե մեր շենքի ներքևը հավաքվեին 1000 հոգի մարդ ու սկսեին իրենց եսիմ ինչի մասին դինամիկներով բարձր ինչ-որ բան քարոզեին, գոռաին…… պարզա որ միլիցիա կկանչեինք...


Կներես իհարկե. տղա ե՞ս, թե՞ աղջիկ :Think: 

Նույն հաջողությամբ ապրիլի 9-ին զորքն էր աղմկում այդ նույն Ազատության Հրապարակում: Իսկ դա չէր անհանգստացնու՞մ: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի մի անգամ խախտվի օրենքը, թե 10 :Think:  Թող մի անգամ խախտողը իր չափով պատժվի, 10 անգամ խախտողը՝ իր չափով:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Եթե մեր շենքի ներքևը հավաքվեին 1000 հոգի մարդ ու սկսեին իրենց *եսիմ ինչի* մասին դինամիկներով բարձր *ինչ-որ բան* քարոզեին, գոռաին……


Եսիմ ինչի՞ ...ուզում էր ասեիր նրա, որ քեզ էշի տեղ չդնե՞ն...թաղապետդ, քաղաքապետդ, նախարարդ, վարչապետդ ու տենց էլի..
Ինչ-որ բան գոռայի՞ն...այսինքն` "ազատությու՞ն, արդարությու՞ն, սերժիկ հեռացի՞ր"..

Թե՞ դու այնուամենայնիվ կոնկրետ քո շենքը ու նրա մոտ հավաքված 1000 հոգանոց ամբոխը նկատի ունեիր` առանց այլաբանությունների ու աբրակցիաների:

----------


## Norton

> Կարդացի Փաշինյանի հոդվածը, երևույթը կա, բայց եթե էմոցիաները դնենք մի կողմ մի քիչ կիսատ ա: Նույն անպատժելիությունն ու «բեսպրեդելը» շարունակվում է դեռևս 90-ականների սկզբից: էն ժամանակ էլ էին օլիգարխներն ու կառավարությունը համագործակցում հիմա էլ: ՈՒ ցավալին էն ա , որ էտ ամեն ինչը կոռելյացիայի ա ենթարկվում դրսից: Ինչպես օրինակ ԱՄՆ վերահսկում ա Վրաստանին այնպես էլ ՌՖ-ն վերահսկում ա Հայաստանին:


Ախր էս խի եք 90-ակաների հիվանդություն կպել,ինչ լինումա կրկնում եք 90-ականերինել ա եղել,հա շատ բաներ են եղել,բայց մենք հիմա ներկայի մասին ենք խոսում ու ուզում ենք ներկան փոխենք ու դուք կամ միանում եք շարժմանը ,չեմ ասում ԼՏՊին,այլ արդար երկիր կառուցելու համար գոնե մի,թե չէ դոգմատիկ ամեն 2 բառը ասել ԼՏՊի օրոք էս էր են էր ամեն մարդ էլ կարա ասի…իսկ 90-ականերան ասեմ ղարաբաղցի հայաստանցի բաժանումը հիմիկվա նման չկար…

----------


## Ծով

թեմայում պարզ գրածա. շարժումը մահացել ա՞...
եկե՛ք, առավել քան երբևէ կենդանի, անվեհեր շարժման համար ուղղակի որոշակի եղանակներ առաջարկենք...
օրինակ հորինվեց քաղաքական զբոսանքը...
ՀԿՇ-ն /Հայոց կանանց շարժում :LOL: / լավ ակցիաներ ա անում/
Էրեխեքը անուն գոռոցի են խաղում ու մենակ Լևոն են կանչում...
Պատերին շարունակում են երևալ այս անգամ  դաջված հաղթելու՛ ենքեր...
Ընդդիմության թերթերը սպառվում են, իշխանություններինը՝ լավագույն դեպքում երբեմն նվիրվում սրան-նրան...
համզգեստավոր մարդիկ ուղեկցվում են աներերու նրանցից, հիասթափված հայացքներով...
Ոստիկանությանը նվիրված համերգին Տիկին Յուզբաշյանը  մի բան է ասմունքում, որում կան այսպիսի տողեր...ինչքան էլ ինձ տանեն բանտ, մեկ է ես ազատ եմ /մոտավոր/, երեկ արյուն էր թափվել, թափվեց և հիմա...հայրենիքը մենք ենք...մանրէներն են բազմանում...
վերջում էլ միանանք...
Եթե չեմ սխալվում Շիրազի Դանթեկան առասպելից հատված էր, կճշտեմ...
շները արյունոտ ձեռքերի կողմնակիցներին միանգամից զգում են...
մի խոսքով...
Ոչ ոք չի վախենում... :Wink: ու ամենակարևորը. <ես չեմ մեռել>, որ շարժումը մահանա...այսինքն ազատատենչ, պայքարող, քաջ տեսակը, իր եղբայրների արյան գինը գիտակցող տեսակը, մենք` ժողովուրդը, կանք ու կլինենք մեր հայրենիքի թիկունքին կանգնած...ու եթե հաղթողը չի մեռել, հաղթանակը քանի գլխանի ա, որ մահանա... :LOL:  :Hands Up:  :Cool:

----------


## dvgray

> Էտ հանրահավաքների պատճառով ԽՍՀՄ-ը փլուզվեց՞


Ինչի՞ էդպես դիլխոր  :Wink: : 
Եթե հլա սովետի կորուտի համար մնում ես տխուր. ապա ուշ չի. կարաս գնաս մի քանի ամիս /կամ օր... կամ ժամ  :LOL: / ապրես Հյուսիսային Կորեայում, ու հետո նորից ասես քո կարծիքը սովետի մասին:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Եթե մեր շենքի ներքևը հավաքվեին 1000 հոգի մարդ ու սկսեին իրենց եսիմ ինչի մասին դինամիկներով բարձր ինչ-որ բան քարոզեին, գոռաին…… պարզա որ միլիցիա կկանչեինք, կցրեին էդ ժողովրդին... մի քիչ տրամաբանություն ունեցեք… եթե մի բան չի հակասում մի օրենքին, չի նշանակում, որ այն չի հակասում մնացածին, այսինքն հիմնավորելու համար պետք է բոլոր օրենքները հատ-հատ գրեք ու կողքը ինչու չի հակասում այդ օրենքին 
> 
>  հետո ասեմ, որ պայքարելը կարելի պայքարել… բայց հաղթում է միևնույն է ուժեղը: ուժեղի մոտ էլ միշտ էլ թույլն է մեղավոր... 
> 
> *Chuk*, հետո էլ ժողովրդավարությունից ես խոսում


firewall քեզ ոնցա թվում, պիտի հատիկ հատիկ օրենքները գրեմ ու ցույց տամ, որ հանրհավաքը չէր հակասում դրանց?  :Shok:  շատ տրամաբանական է: *Ընդհանրապես ասած եթե ինչ-որ մեկին մեղադրում են օրենք խախտելու մեջ, ապա ոչ թե նա պիտի ապացուցի որ ինքը անմեղ է, այլ մեղադրողը ապացուցի, որ մյուսը մեղավոր է, իսկ դու այդպես էլ ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունում ամրագրված գոնե մեկ օրենքի խախտում չներկայացրիր:* Ճիշտն ասած ոչ էլ Հայլուրը կամ սերժանտները կաորողացան  :Tongue: 
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա էն բանին, որ էդ Օպերայի աղմուկը մարդկանց խանգարում էր, ապա քո ասածը իմաստ կունենար եթե հավաքվեին տաս կամ քսան մարդ, բայց այդտեղ հազարավորներ էին: Մարդիկ էին, որոնց ոչ միայն անդորրն են խանգարել, այլև զրկել են ամենօրյա հանապազոր հացից, ու իրանք *իրավունք ունեն* նստացույց անեն Օպերայի տարածքում` բողոքելով այդ ամենի դեմ: Քո տրամաբանությամբ ելնելով կարելի է դատի տալ բոլոր նրանց ովքեր համերգներ են կազմակերպում Օպերայի բակում նույն պատճառաբանությամբ: Խելքին մոտ է?  :Think: 

Ես արդեն մի քանի հիմնավոր փաստեր բերեցի` հիմնավորելով որ այդ հավաքները ապօրինի չէին, բայց չտեսա քո կողմից որևիցէ հիմնավոր մեղադրանք, որը հիմնվում է ՀՀ Սահմանադրության վրա:
Ի դեպ եթե չես մոռացել ոստիկանությունը նստացույցը ցրեց ոչ թե ապօրինի լինելու պատճառով, այլ այնտեղից զենք գտնելու մեղադրանքով: /չնայած բոլորիս համար էլ պարզ էր, որ այնտեղ և ոչ մեկը զենք չուներ/
firewall ջան հույսով եմ հաջորդ գրառմանդ մեջ կկարդամ որևիցե օրենքի խախտման մասին:  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> ինչքան ուզում էի իմաստ գտնել, չկարացա…


Շատ հնարավոր է: Ու դա քո բախտավորությունն է:
Սակայն սա երկրորդական բաներ են: 
Հիմա ուզում եմ անդրադառնոմ քո հիմնական մտքին, որ մարդիկ իրավունք չունեն խանգարելու քո և/կամ ուրիշների քունը:
Սա իհարկե ճիշտ է, եթե գործ ունես սովորական. առօրյա իրավիճակի հետ:

Ասենք դու քնած ես քո սենյակում, և եղբայրտ ամեն օր մտնում է, ու գիշերվա ժամը 3-ին գոռգոռում ու երաժշտություն լսում: Դու /կամ ցանկացածը/ իրավացի է, ասելով,  որ եղբայրը ոչ իրավական ոչ էլ բարոկյական իրավունք չունի քնած մարդուն այդպես վերաբերվելու:

Սակայն այստեղ կա մի ֆունդամենտալ տարբերություն:

Ասենք, թե էտ քնած մարդուն մի օր /և հետագա օրերին նույպես/  եղբայրը արթնացնում է կես գիշերին նրա համար, որ նրա եղբայրը օրերով գողացել է իր օրական սնունդը, և ինքը երկարատև սովածությունից հյուծվել է , և ճիշտ ասած... "նադայել" է եղել էտ վիճակից: 

Սա բնության մեջ կոչվում է արտակարգ իրավիճակ /չշփոթել սերժա-քոչարյանական հայտարարած արտակարգ իրավիճակի հետ/: 
Օրինակ, երբ պատահում է ջրհեղեղ, ապա մարդիկ գործում են արտակարգ իրավիճակին հատուկ պահվածքով: Էլ չեն նայում գիշեր է, ցերեկ է, ով է քնած, ով է արթում, ում քունն են խանգարում: Անում են էն, ինչ որ թելադրում է արտակարգ պատահարը: 

Նույնն է նաև այստեղ: 
Ինչու՞: 
Որովետև եղել է մեր պետության պատմության մեջ խոշորագույն գողությունը: 
Ինչպես իրավաբանները երևի կասեին, առանձնապես խոշոր չափերի... չէ, չէ... խոշորագույն չափերի գողությունը: Գողացել են լիքը մարդկանց ձայները: Գողացել են լկտիաբար, ծեծելով, ահաբեկելով, ստորացնելով, վախացնելով / վախը լրիվ նորմալ մարդկային զգացմունք է, ու չի վախենում միայն *աննորնալը*/...

Կարաս ասես, որ դա սուտ է, և այլն: Սակայն սա նման է նրան, որ մեկի մատից հանեն մատանին, ու երբ որ նա ասի որ մատանին գողացան, նրան ասեն՝ ի՞նչ ես "հավայի" գոռգոռում, քո մատին ոչ մի մատանի էլ չկար:
Այսինքն էտ մարդու համար հավասարազոր է իրեն լիակատար ապուշի տեղ դնելուն:
Եթե հասկացար /իսկ ես վստահ եմ, որ դու և քո պես գրողները հասկացան/, ապա արի հետայսու մի անպատվիր "Ակումբ"-ի էն անդամներին, ովքեր վստահ են, որ իրենց մատանին գողացել ես: Ու արի էլ չմանրանանք, թե դա որտեղից գիտենք, լավ  :Wink:   :Smile: :

Հետո, մի նկատառում էլ:
Ասում ես, որ "Ուժեղի մոտ թույլն է մեղավոր": 
Լավ ասացվածք է: 
Սակայն ոչ տեղին:

Ասեմ թե ինչու:
Եթե դու նույն լոգիկայով շարժվես եղբորտ հետ հարաբերություններում, ապա այսօր դու ես ուժեղ ու "ճիշտ", վաղը նա կլինի ուժեղ ու "ճիշտ":
Իսկ վերջին հաշվով, ոչ այսօր, ոչ վաղը , դա չի լինի ընտոնիք... կարող է կոչվել "օբշի կռիշա", գիշերելու տեղ:  :Smile:  Բայց ոչ ընտանիք:

Նույն նաև էս դեպքում:
Եթե պետության մեջ, բաղկացուցիչ տարրերը իրար ապօրինի, անօրինական ձևերով ճնշում են, հոշոտում են, ասելով "Ուժեղի մոտ միշտ էլ թույլ է մեղավոր" ... փոխանակ իրար հետ ազնիվ մրցակցեն քաղաքական իրական, հավասար հնարավորությունների դաշտում, ապա վայն եկել է ու տարել է էտ պետությանը: *Այսինքն համարի, որ էլ պետություն չունես: /կամ մի 5 րոպեից չես ունենա/:*  Որովհետև կամ արդեմ տարել է ՎԱՅԸ, կամ էլ հեսա տանելու է:
 :Smile: 

Այսինքն ջունգլիական օրենքները արի կիրառենք ջունգլիում /էտ էլ տարբեր տեսակների միջև/, իսկ մարդկանց մոտ արի կիրառենք մարդկային,՝  21 դարին հարիր օրենքները: Առաջին հերթին տիեզերական-աստվածային-բարոյական  օրենքները: Ու արի ավելի վայրենի-վայրեինի չխաղանք, քան թե կանք իրականում: Իրականում էլ բավականին վայրերացել ենք ես մի 100 տարում:  Շատ-շատ ենք վայրենացել: Օբեկտիվ ու սուբեկտիվ պատճառներով:
Մի հատ կարդա Ներսես Շնորհալի /"Առավոտ լուսո" և  այլն / կամ Գրիգոր Նարեկացի, -  ու անմիջապես հետո՝ ժամանակակից հայ գրող կամ մանավանդ մեր վերջին  կաթողիկոս /կոչեղյալը- սա ասում եմ սրտի ցավով  :Sad: /,  ու տես թե որտեղից ուր ենք հասել վայրենության ասպեկտով  :Sad: :
 :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> թեմայում պարզ գրածա. շարժումը մահացել ա՞...
> եկե՛ք, առավել քան երբևէ կենդանի, անվեհեր շարժման համար ուղղակի որոշակի եղանակներ առաջարկենք...
> օրինակ հորինվեց քաղաքական զբոսանքը...
> ՀԿՇ-ն /Հայոց կանանց շարժում/ լավ ակցիաներ ա անում/
> Էրեխեքը անուն գոռոցի են խաղում ու մենակ Լևոն են կանչում...
> Պատերին շարունակում են երևալ այս անգամ  դաջված հաղթելու՛ ենքեր...
> Ընդդիմության թերթերը սպառվում են, իշխանություններինը՝ լավագույն դեպքում երբեմն նվիրվում սրան-նրան...
> համզգեստավոր մարդիկ ուղեկցվում են աներերու նրանցից, հիասթափված հայացքներով...
> Ոստիկանությանը նվիրված համերգին Տիկին Յուզբաշյանը  մի բան է ասմունքում, որում կան այսպիսի տողեր...ինչքան էլ ինձ տանեն բանտ, մեկ է ես ազատ եմ /մոտավոր/, երեկ արյուն էր թափվել, թափվեց և հիմա...հայրենիքը մենք ենք...մանրէներն են բազմանում...
> ...


Ստորագրում եմ :Love: 

Ավելացվել է 49 վայրկյան անց



> Շատ հնարավոր է: Ու դա քո բախտավորությունն է:
> Սակայն սա երկրորդական բաներ են: 
> Հիմա ուզում եմ անդրադառնոմ քո հիմնական մտքին, որ մարդիկ իրավունք չունեն խանգարելու քո և/կամ ուրիշների քունը:
> Սա իհարկե ճիշտ է, եթե գործ ունես սովորական. առօրյա իրավիճակի հետ:
> 
> Ասենք դու քնած ես քո սենյակում, և եղբայրտ ամեն օր մտնում է, ու գիշերվա ժամը 3-ին գոռգոռում ու երաժշտություն լսում: Դու /կամ ցանկացածը/ իրավացի է, ասելով,  որ եղբայրը ոչ իրավական ոչ էլ բարոկյական իրավունք չունի քնած մարդուն այդպես վերաբերվելու:
> 
> Սակայն այստեղ կա մի ֆունդամենտալ տարբերություն:
> 
> ...


Ստեղ նույնպես ստորագրեց :Smile:

----------


## Հեղինակ

Այս թեմայի գծով մի անդրադարձ եմ արել «Ինչպես ապրեցի այսօրս» թեմայում, որը որոշ փոփոխություններով տեղափոխում եմ այստեղ: Եվ այսպես…

Այսօր  մեր երիտասարդության  մի յուրօրինակ փնտրման ականատես եղա, երբ «Դար» ակումբում  ծանոթացա «Շարժումը մահացե՞լ է» թեմային:  
Որևէ  ժողովրդյան շարժում սկսում է  Ժողովրդի Հոգին, որը գիտե, թե ինչ է  ուզում. Ժողովուրդը ելնում է  իր հարյուրամյակների թախիծը հաղթահարելու, իր  սխալներից ազատագրվելու և մի նոր  կյանք   ստեղծելու համար: Բայց որպես  օրենք` շարժման  առաջնորդները  չգիտեն, թե ինչ է ուզում Ժողովրդի Հոգին: Այդպես եղավ 1988թ. շարժման հետ:

Իսկ  ի՞նչ է ուզում   այս նոր շարժումը: Սիրելի հայ երտասարդություն,  ի՞նչ է ուզում  նոր շարժումը, որն է նրա նպատակը: Իշխանափոխությու՞ն – դա ողորմելի նպատակ է: Որովհետև իշխանության փոփոխությունը ՉԻ ՓՈԽԻ ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ-ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ ԿԱՐԳԻ ԷԹԻԿԱՆ: Ժողովրդավարական երկիր դառնա՞լ. թվում է թե վատ չէ , բայց նույնքան... ողորմելի նպատակ է: Որովհետև ժողովրդավարությունը միայն միջոց է` ավելի բարձր արժեքային համակարգերի հաստատման համար…Բայց լսեք ժողովրդավարների մեր երգչախումբը, նրա երգը այս հասկացությունից դենը չի անցնում…    Ուրեմն … պայքար, պայքար  -  մինչև որտե՞ղ…Մինչև արևմտյան քաղաքակրթության` դրսից շքեղ, տակից` գանգրենացվող թևի տակ մտնե՞լը…Ես` 1988-ի Շարժման գործուն մասնակիցս, քսան տարի անց, արդեն Նոր Աշխարհայացքով, արհամարում եմ որևէ շարժման այդպիսի նպատակ…Արժե՞ հերոսական հացադուլներ անել, որպեսզի ախորժակը ավելի բացվի… և իրենց ու ժողովրդին տանեն դեպի արևմտյան հոդ-դոգերի սեղանը, դեպի մարտաֆիլմ – թրիլլերային դեգեներատիվ “մշակույթը”…

*Մնում է  իմանալ, զգալ, հասկանալ, թե ինչ է ուզում Ժողովրդի Հոգին: Ժողովուրդը ինքը գիտի, թե ինչ է ուզում իր Հոգին, բայց այդ գիտելիքը չի հասնում գիտակցությանը:*  Ո՞վ և ե՞րբ է կարդալու այնտեղ գրված  Գաղտնի Գիրը: Այն կարդալու համար  հարթակի տիրակալ լինելը  քի~չ է, քի~չ է, քի~չ է … Անհրաժեշտ է  մի նոր գիտելիք` ԱՇԽԱՐՀԱԿԱՌՈՒՅՑԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ, ՈՐԻՆ ԴԵՌևՍ ՀԱՍՈՒ ՉԷ  ՀԱՅՈՑ  ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ  ԴԱՇՏԸ և ՄՏԱՎՈՐԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ: Անհրաժեշտ է Նոր Առաջնորդություն:

Ժողովրդի Շարժումը երբեք չի ընդհատվում. ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նա ունենում է հզոր ալեբախություն…Ահա, այս ալեբախությունը  կարող է պսակվել հաջողությամբ, եթե  ստանա Նոր Նպատակների Գիտակցություն և Նոր Առաջնորդություն  և ուղղվի  մոլորակային կյանքի  նորոգման  ընդհանուր հուն: Հայաստանը ունի այդպիսի թաքնված էթիկական ներուժ: Մեր երիտասարդությունը  կարող է հայտնաբերել այդ ներուժը… Եթե միայն հաղթահարի իներցիան, չկառչի ստերետիպերից և անձերից, ամեն օր նայի իր սրտի խորքը, իր Մշակույթի խորքը...*ԿԳԱ~, ԿԳԱ~, ԿԳԱ~ ՆՈՐ ԱՌԱՋՆՈՐԴՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ, ԵԹԵ ԴՈՒ` ՀԱՅ ԵՐԻՏԱՍԱՐԴՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, ՔՈ ԱՄԲՈՂՋ  ԷՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ  ՁԳՏԵՍ  ՈՒՆԵՆԱԼ ԱՅՆ...*
Սոցիումի, ռեժիմի, անարդարության, բռնապետության, գողացված ձայների, օլիգարխների ոստանների, մի խոսքով`…հակական ժամանակների մեջ քուջուջ տալը ոչինչ չի տա մեզ…Սա ողորմելի տարածք է, սա դեգեներատիվ տարածք է, պետք է դուրս ելնել այդտեղից…Մի սերունդ եղել է այդտեղ և անփառունակ հեռացել է... Բայց ու՞ր գնալ…

_Մեջբերում dvgrey- ից.
_
*Առաջին հերթին տիեզերական-աստվածային-բարոյական օրենքները:
*

Սա արդեն խոսք է: Ավելացնում եմ հինգ բանալի բառ. *ՄԱՐԴ, ԿՅԱՆՔ, ՏԻԵԶԵՐՔ, ՄՇԱԿՈՒՅԹ, ՈԳԻ…*Մնացյալը` ինքն իրեն կստեղծվի…

----------


## Taurel. . . .

> թեմայում պարզ գրածա. շարժումը մահացել ա՞...
> եկե՛ք, առավել քան երբևէ կենդանի, անվեհեր շարժման համար ուղղակի որոշակի եղանակներ առաջարկենք...
> օրինակ հորինվեց քաղաքական զբոսանքը...
> ՀԿՇ-ն /Հայոց կանանց շարժում/ լավ ակցիաներ ա անում/
> Էրեխեքը անուն գոռոցի են խաղում ու մենակ Լևոն են կանչում...
> Պատերին շարունակում են երևալ այս անգամ  դաջված հաղթելու՛ ենքեր...
> Ընդդիմության թերթերը սպառվում են, իշխանություններինը՝ լավագույն դեպքում երբեմն նվիրվում սրան-նրան...
> համզգեստավոր մարդիկ ուղեկցվում են աներերու նրանցից, հիասթափված հայացքներով...
> Ոստիկանությանը նվիրված համերգին Տիկին Յուզբաշյանը  մի բան է ասմունքում, որում կան այսպիսի տողեր...ինչքան էլ ինձ տանեն բանտ, մեկ է ես ազատ եմ /մոտավոր/, երեկ արյուն էր թափվել, թափվեց և հիմա...հայրենիքը մենք ենք...մանրէներն են բազմանում...
> ...



 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

Ըըըըհըըն , 
Չենք մեռել ու գնալու ենք մինչև վերջ.............Պայքար, պայքար  մինչև վերջ.......ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ. . . . ...

ԹԱՐՄԱՑԵՔ............................

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ոչ ոք չի վախենում...ու ամենակարևորը. <ես չեմ մեռել>, որ շարժումը մահանա...այսինքն ազատատենչ, պայքարող, քաջ տեսակը, իր եղբայրների արյան գինը գիտակցող տեսակը, մենք` ժողովուրդը, կանք ու կլինենք մեր հայրենիքի թիկունքին կանգնած...ու եթե հաղթողը չի մեռել, հաղթանակը քանի գլխանի ա, որ մահանա...


Լավ հավեսով ես գրել, զգացվում ա միանգամից, որ ի սրտե ես գրել  :Hands Up: 




> Այսինքն ջունգլիական օրենքները արի կիրառենք ջունգլիում /էտ էլ տարբեր տեսակների միջև/, իսկ մարդկանց մոտ արի կիրառենք մարդկային,՝  21 դարին հարիր օրենքները: Առաջին հերթին տիեզերական-աստվածային-բարոյական  օրենքները: Ու արի ավելի վայրենի-վայրեինի չխաղանք, քան թե կանք իրականում: Իրականում էլ բավականին վայրերացել ենք ես մի 100 տարում:  Շատ-շատ ենք վայրենացել: Օբեկտիվ ու սուբեկտիվ պատճառներով:
> Մի հատ կարդա Ներսես Շնորհալի /"Առավոտ լուսո" և  այլն / կամ Գրիգոր Նարեկացի, -  ու անմիջապես հետո՝ ժամանակակից հայ գրող կամ մանավանդ մեր վերջին  կաթողիկոս /կոչեղյալը- սա ասում եմ սրտի ցավով /,  ու տես թե որտեղից ուր ենք հասել վայրենության ասպեկտով :


Ցավալի է, բայց ճշմարտության նշույլներ կան ասածներիդ մեջ ու դա ցավալի է:  :Sad:  Բայց ինչ արած, պետք է շարժվել առաջ: Ես օպտիմիստորեն կարծում եմ, որ դեռ շատ Նարեկացիներ ու Շնորհալիներ կտանք, իսկ Գարեգին Բ էր ինչ էր, նմանատիպ անձնավորությունները կջնջվեն Հայոց Պատմության էջերից առհավեետ: Ամեն ինչ լավ է լինելու է, չկասկածեք:  :Ok:  :Smile: 




> Այսօր  մեր երիտասարդության  մի յուրօրինակ փնտրման ականատես եղա, երբ «Դար» ակումբում  ծանոթացա «Շարժումը մահացե՞լ է» թեմային:  
> Որևէ  ժողովրդյան շարժում սկսում է  Ժողովրդի Հոգին, որը գիտե, թե ինչ է  ուզում. Ժողովուրդը ելնում է  իր հարյուրամյակների թախիծը հաղթահարելու, իր  սխալներից ազատագրվելու և մի նոր  կյանք   ստեղծելու համար: Բայց որպես  օրենք` շարժման  առաջնորդները  չգիտեն, թե ինչ է ուզում Ժողովրդի Հոգին: Այդպես եղավ 1988թ. շարժման հետ:


"Ինչպես ապրեցի օրս" բաժնում դուք շատ խելացի մտքեր եք արտահայտում, կարծես թե փորձելով գալիք սերնդին ինչ-որ բան սովորեցնել, և դա շատ գովելի է: Անձամբ ես ոչ բոլորը, բայց հաճախակի կարդում եմ ձեր գրառումներն ու կարող եմ ասել, որ հաճելի է, այո, հաճելի է և հետաքրքիր: Եվ շատ ուրախ եմ, որ ձեր մտքերը կիսում եք մեզ հետ նաև այս բաժնում, քանզի չգիտեմ ինչու, բայց իմ մոտ կարծիք կար, որ դուք չեք պատրաստվում գրառումներ անել "Քաղաքականություն" բաժնում: 




> Իսկ  ի՞նչ է ուզում   այս նոր շարժումը: Սիրելի հայ երտասարդություն,  ի՞նչ է ուզում  նոր շարժումը, որն է նրա նպատակը: Իշխանափոխությու՞ն – դա ողորմելի նպատակ է: Որովհետև իշխանության փոփոխությունը ՉԻ ՓՈԽԻ ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ-ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ ԿԱՐԳԻ ԷԹԻԿԱՆ: Ժողովրդավարական երկիր դառնա՞լ. թվում է թե վատ չէ , բայց նույնքան... ողորմելի նպատակ է: Որովհետև ժողովրդավարությունը միայն միջոց է` ավելի բարձր արժեքային համակարգերի հաստատման համար…Բայց լսեք ժողովրդավարների մեր երգչախումբը, նրա երգը այս հասկացությունից դենը չի անցնում…    Ուրեմն … պայքար, պայքար  -  մինչև որտե՞ղ…Մինչև արևմտյան քաղաքակրթության` դրսից շքեղ, տակից` գանգրենացվող թևի տակ մտնե՞լը…Ես` 1988-ի Շարժման գործուն մասնակիցս, քսան տարի անց, արդեն Նոր Աշխարհայացքով, արհամարում եմ որևէ շարժման այդպիսի նպատակ…Արժե՞ հերոսական հացադուլներ անել, որպեսզի ախորժակը ավելի բացվի… և իրենց ու ժողովրդին տանեն դեպի արևմտյան հոդ-դոգերի սեղանը, դեպի մարտաֆիլմ – թրիլլերային դեգեներատիվ “մշակույթը”…


Անձամբ ես ի սկզբանե դեմ էի Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վերադարձին ու դրա հետ մեկտեղ նաև նրա առաջորդած շարժմանը ու գտնում էի, որ իշխանություն փոխելով երկիրը չի լավանա, այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ կողմ է երկրի կայունությանը: Ձայնս էլ տվել էի Ա.Բաղդասարյանին, որպես այլընտրանք երկու հանցագործների միջև`ՍՍ ու ԼՏՊ, բայց հետո փոշմանեցի: Այո փոշմանեցի և հիմա մի բանում հաստատ վստահ եմ. նմանատիպ հայասպան իշխանություններից պետք է ազատվել, ու ես նրանց չեմ պատրաստվում հանդուրժել: ԼՏՊի մասին շատ քչերն են լավ կարծիքի, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ հիմա միակ ձևը ազատվելու համար հայասպաններից ԼՏՊն է ու իր շարժումը: Ավելի լավ տարբերակի դեպքում կսատարեմ "ավելի արժանավոր"-ին, բայց դեռևս չեմ տեսնում նմանին: Ահա այդ պատճառով էլ միացել եմ այս շարժմանը ու պայքարելու եմ մինչև վերջ` մինչև սերժ-քոչարյան կլանի վերջ:




> Ժողովրդի Շարժումը երբեք չի ընդհատվում. ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նա ունենում է հզոր ալեբախություն…Ահա, այս ալեբախությունը  կարող է պսակվել հաջողությամբ, եթե  ստանա Նոր Նպատակների Գիտակցություն և Նոր Առաջնորդություն  և ուղղվի  մոլորակային կյանքի  նորոգման  ընդհանուր հուն: Հայաստանը ունի այդպիսի թաքնված էթիկական ներուժ: Մեր երիտասարդությունը  կարող է հայտնաբերել այդ ներուժը… Եթե միայն հաղթահարի իներցիան, չկառչի ստերետիպերից և անձերից, ամեն օր նայի իր սրտի խորքը, իր Մշակույթի խորքը...*ԿԳԱ~, ԿԳԱ~, ԿԳԱ~ ՆՈՐ ԱՌԱՋՆՈՐԴՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ, ԵԹԵ ԴՈՒ` ՀԱՅ ԵՐԻՏԱՍԱՐԴՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, ՔՈ ԱՄԲՈՂՋ  ԷՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ  ՁԳՏԵՍ  ՈՒՆԵՆԱԼ ԱՅՆ...*
> Սոցիումի, ռեժիմի, անարդարության, բռնապետության, գողացված ձայների, օլիգարխների ոստանների, մի խոսքով`…հակական ժամանակների մեջ քուջուջ տալը ոչինչ չի տա մեզ…Սա ողորմելի տարածք է, սա դեգեներատիվ տարածք է, պետք է դուրս ելնել այդտեղից…Մի սերունդ եղել է այդտեղ և անփառունակ հեռացել է... Բայց ու՞ր գնալ…


Աստված տա թող ձեր ասվածը իրականություն դառնա ու ԳԱ այդ նոր Առաջնորդությունը: Մեծ հաճույքով կմիանամ նրանց` մեր երկրի բարեփոխման ակնկալիքներով: Բայց եթե իրատեսորեն մոտենանք հարցին, ապա կարող եմ ասել, որ նմանատիպ ուժ մոտակա երկու տարում դժվար թե ի հայտ գա: Չեմ տեսնում նոր լիդեռի /գաղափարի/ ծնունդը:

Հարգանքներով Լյով

----------


## Հեղինակ

> _Աստված տա թող ձեր ասվածը իրականություն դառնա ու ԳԱ այդ նոր Առաջնորդությունը: Մեծ հաճույքով կմիանամ նրանց` մեր երկրի բարեփոխման ակնկալիքներով: Բայց եթե իրատեսորեն մոտենանք հարցին, ապա կարող եմ ասել, որ նմանատիպ ուժ մոտակա երկու տարում դժվար թե ի հայտ գա: Չեմ տեսնում նոր լիդեռի /գաղափարի/ ծնունդը:_


Հարգելի Լյով, մի երկու նրբագիծ` գրառումիդ առիթով: Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ ժողովուրդը ստանում է իր առաջնորդությունը` իր արժանիքների չափով: Արևելքում ասում են, որ աշակերտը հանդիպում է Ուսուցչին, եթե ինքը պատրաստ է լինում այդ հանդիպմանը: Մեծ հաշվով` ժողովուրդն էլ մի մեծ աշակերտ է... Նրա սրտի մեջ, նրա խորքում է կա  իր բնական Ուսուցիչը` Ազգ-Էությունը, որի ձայնը...չի հասնում ժողովրդին: Անհրաժեշտ են Ոգու Թարգմաններ,  մարդիկ, որոնք Ազգի ձայնը կհասցնեն Ժողովրդին: 

Եվ ահա, Առաջնորդությունը իրեն-իրեն չի գա, պետք է փնտրել: Իսկ դա հնարավոր է, եթե ժողովուրդը` ես, դուք, մյուսը` ամեն օր, ամեն ժամ ձգտենք մարդ լինել, մարդանալ...Ամեն օր ձգտել  Ճանաչել ինքդ քեզ, քո հայրենիքը...ապրել, լինել, սիրել, ճանաչել, մաքառել...

Դուք չեք տեսնում նոր գաղափարի ծնունդը, որովհետև այն փնտրում եք այնպիսի անապատում, որպիսին է քաղաքականությունը: ՆՈՐ ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐԻ  ԾՆՆԴԱՎԱՅՐԸ ԱԶԳԻ  և ՄԱՐԴԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄՇԱԿՈՒՅԹՆ Է,  ՈԳՈՒ  ՈԼՈՐՏՆ Է...Մի վհատվե~ք, Նոր Գաղափարը կա և աշխարհում, և Հայաստանում, և ամեն հայ մարդուց է կախված` ՆԱ  ԿՀԱՆԴԻՊԻ՞ այդ գաղափարին և նրա կրողներին, թե՞ ոչ: Եվ նոր Շարժման Էթիկայից է կախված` նա կհանդիպի՞ այդ Նոր Գաղափարին, թե՞ ոչ: Ուրեմն` բարեկամս Լյով, հենց ձեզանից է կախված այդ հնարավորությունը...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դուք չեք տեսնում նոր գաղափարի ծնունդը, որովհետև այն փնտրում եք այնպիսի անապատում, որպիսին է քաղաքականությունը: ՆՈՐ ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐԻ  ԾՆՆԴԱՎԱՅՐԸ ԱԶԳԻ  և ՄԱՐԴԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄՇԱԿՈՒՅԹՆ Է,  ՈԳՈՒ  ՈԼՈՐՏՆ Է...Մի վհատվե~ք, Նոր Գաղափարը կա և աշխարհում, և Հայաստանում, և ամեն հայ մարդուց է կախված` ՆԱ  ԿՀԱՆԴԻՊԻ՞ այդ գաղափարին և նրա կրողներին, թե՞ ոչ: Եվ նոր Շարժման Էթիկայից է կախված` նա կհանդիպի՞ այդ Նոր Գաղափարին, թե՞ ոչ: Ուրեմն` բարեկամս Լյով, հենց ձեզանից է կախված այդ հնարավորությունը...


Սիրելի Հեղինակ, ես Ձեզ հետ համամիտ եմ: 
Միայն  մի բան կուզեի հավելել...
Այո, քաղաքականությունը չափից դուրս ճղճիմ ու նեխահոտ միջավայր է` գաղափարական պայքարում հաղթանակ տանելու համար: Մենք առաջին հերթին պետք է ինքներս մեզ փոխենք: Մեր կաշառակեր-կաշառատու, սողացող-հարմարվող մտածելակերպը: ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉՈՒՄ: 
ԲԱՅՑ:
Ընդունեք նաև, որ մինչև վերջին դեպքերը սկսելը մարդկանց մեջ 0-ի էր հավասարվել ցանկացած պայքարի ցանկությունն ընդհանրապես: Ժողովուրդը բարոյապես ու հոգեպես մեռած էր:  Ոգին մեռած էր:
Ու այն կենդանացավ հենց քաղսքական պայքարի շնորհիվ: Ուզենք թե չուզենք պետք է ընդունենք, որ Պայքարի արթնացման պատճառն այն չէր, որ հայ երիտասարդները կյանքում ընդամենը մի գիրք են կարդում` իրենց սոտովիի տեխանձնագիրը, այն չէր, որ հեռուստատեսությունը ողողված է ամեն տեսակ աղբով, այնքան որ միայն հայկական ալիք միացնելն արդեն սրխառնոց առաջանալու բուն է: Անտաղանդ երգչիկները չէին, ծախու ծաղորդավարները չէին այլ հենց քաղաքական պայքարը: Ցանկությունն ու վծռականությունը` թույլ չտալ, որ մեր գլխին շարունակեն տեղավորվել ավելի ու ավելի հիմնավոր: 
Հուսով եմ, որ այդ Պայքարը, այդ արթնացած ոգին էլ հենց կաճի ու կդառնա առավել գլոբալ փոփոխությունների սկիզբ: 
Բայց այդ սկիզբն ու ծնունդի վայրը անտեսել պետք չէ:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հարգելի Լյով, մի երկու նրբագիծ` գրառումիդ առիթով: Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ ժողովուրդը ստանում է իր առաջնորդությունը` իր արժանիքների չափով: Արևելքում ասում են, որ աշակերտը հանդիպում է Ուսուցչին, եթե ինքը պատրաստ է լինում այդ հանդիպմանը: Մեծ հաշվով` ժողովուրդն էլ մի մեծ աշակերտ է... Նրա սրտի մեջ, նրա խորքում է կա  իր բնական Ուսուցիչը` Ազգ-Էությունը, որի ձայնը...չի հասնում ժողովրդին: Անհրաժեշտ են Ոգու Թարգմաններ,  մարդիկ, որոնք Ազգի ձայնը կհասցնեն Ժողովրդին: 
> 
> Եվ ահա, Առաջնորդությունը իրեն-իրեն չի գա, պետք է փնտրել: Իսկ դա հնարավոր է, եթե ժողովուրդը` ես, դուք, մյուսը` ամեն օր, ամեն ժամ ձգտենք մարդ լինել, մարդանալ...Ամեն օր ձգտել  Ճանաչել ինքդ քեզ, քո հայրենիքը...ապրել, լինել, սիրել, ճանաչել, մաքառել...
> 
> Դուք չեք տեսնում նոր գաղափարի ծնունդը, որովհետև այն փնտրում եք այնպիսի անապատում, որպիսին է քաղաքականությունը: ՆՈՐ ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐԻ  ԾՆՆԴԱՎԱՅՐԸ ԱԶԳԻ  և ՄԱՐԴԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄՇԱԿՈՒՅԹՆ Է,  ՈԳՈՒ  ՈԼՈՐՏՆ Է...Մի վհատվե~ք, Նոր Գաղափարը կա և աշխարհում, և Հայաստանում, և ամեն հայ մարդուց է կախված` ՆԱ  ԿՀԱՆԴԻՊԻ՞ այդ գաղափարին և նրա կրողներին, թե՞ ոչ: Եվ նոր Շարժման Էթիկայից է կախված` նա կհանդիպի՞ այդ Նոր Գաղափարին, թե՞ ոչ: Ուրեմն` բարեկամս Լյով, հենց ձեզանից է կախված այդ հնարավորությունը...



Ձեր ասածները շատ սիրուն են, ու լավ կլիներ որ տենց լիներ, բայց կարծում եմ իրականությունը ուրիշա, էտ նույնա որ տառեր չիմացող մարդուն ասես տառեր մի սովորի ավելի լավա դրա փոխարեն Նարեկացի կարդա:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հարգելի Լյով, մի երկու նրբագիծ` գրառումիդ առիթով: Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ ժողովուրդը ստանում է իր առաջնորդությունը` իր արժանիքների չափով: Արևելքում ասում են, որ աշակերտը հանդիպում է Ուսուցչին, եթե ինքը պատրաստ է լինում այդ հանդիպմանը: Մեծ հաշվով` ժողովուրդն էլ մի մեծ աշակերտ է... Նրա սրտի մեջ, նրա խորքում է կա  իր բնական Ուսուցիչը` Ազգ-Էությունը, որի ձայնը...չի հասնում ժողովրդին: Անհրաժեշտ են Ոգու Թարգմաններ,  մարդիկ, որոնք Ազգի ձայնը կհասցնեն Ժողովրդին:


Միգուցե և ձեր ասածը ճիշտ է`_"ժողովուրդը ստանում է իր առաջնորդությունը` իր արժանիքների չափով"_, բայց ես այլ կարծիքի եմ, այն է. մեր ժողովուրդը արժանի է ավելիին, այլապես նա հիմա չէր պայքարի: Իսկ ձեր նշած Թարգմաններին եթե սկսենք գնահատականներ դնել, ապա ըստ իս այժմ ամենաբարձրը կստանաին ԼՏՊն և Ն. Փաշինյանը, չնայած այս փաստն իմ համար ցավալի է: Միթե չկան ավելի լավ Թարգմաններ?  :Think:  Անկասկած կան, ուղղակի պետք է լավ փնտրել և տնտղել, բայց այդ պրոցեսը տևում է տարիներ: Սպասենք հույսով և հավատով, որ ամեն ինչ լավ է լինելու:  :Smile: 




> Եվ ահա, Առաջնորդությունը իրեն-իրեն չի գա, պետք է փնտրել: Իսկ դա հնարավոր է, եթե ժողովուրդը` ես, դուք, մյուսը` ամեն օր, ամեն ժամ ձգտենք մարդ լինել, մարդանալ...Ամեն օր ձգտել  Ճանաչել ինքդ քեզ, քո հայրենիքը...ապրել, լինել, սիրել, ճանաչել, մաքառել...


Ինձ թվում է մենք բոլորս էլ ամեն օր փորձում ենք ճանաչել ինքներս մեզ և մեր հայրենիքն, բայց այդ ամենը կատարվում է ոչ թե նպատակ հետապնդելով, այլ ակամա`ենթագիտակցորեն:




> Դուք չեք տեսնում նոր գաղափարի ծնունդը, որովհետև այն փնտրում եք այնպիսի անապատում, որպիսին է քաղաքականությունը: ՆՈՐ ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐԻ  ԾՆՆԴԱՎԱՅՐԸ ԱԶԳԻ  և ՄԱՐԴԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄՇԱԿՈՒՅԹՆ Է,  ՈԳՈՒ  ՈԼՈՐՏՆ Է...Մի վհատվե~ք, Նոր Գաղափարը կա և աշխարհում, և Հայաստանում, և ամեն հայ մարդուց է կախված` ՆԱ  ԿՀԱՆԴԻՊԻ՞ այդ գաղափարին և նրա կրողներին, թե՞ ոչ: Եվ նոր Շարժման Էթիկայից է կախված` նա կհանդիպի՞ այդ Նոր Գաղափարին, թե՞ ոչ:


Այո, քաղաքականությունը մի անհոգի անապատ է, սակայն ամենաէֆֆեկտիվ ուղղին է դեպի բարեփոխումներ, ըստ իս: Ի վերջո եկեք չժխտենք, որ ճիշտ քաղաքականություն վարելու դեպքում հանարավոր է սարեր շուռ տալ` լավ իմաստով իհարկե:




> Ուրեմն` բարեկամս Լյով, հենց ձեզանից է կախված այդ հնարավորությունը...


Ես կասեի ոչ թե ինձանից այլ` մասամբ ինձանից, բայց ինձ հասանելիք մասը կաթիլ է ահռելի ու ալեպղտոր ծովում: Միայն այն դեպքում երբ ամեն մեկը ներդնի իր կաթիլը շարժման մեջ,  հնարավոր կլինի շեղել ծովի ալիքների հունը դեպի լուսավորը, դեպի առաքինին:




> Մենք առաջին հերթին պետք է ինքներս մեզ փոխենք: Մեր կաշառակեր-կաշառատու, սողացող-հարմարվող մտածելակերպը: ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉՈՒՄ: 
> ...
> Բայց այդ սկիզբն ու ծնունդի վայրը անտեսել պետք չէ:


Համամիտ եմ Galatea-ի հետ:  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ձեր ասածները շատ սիրուն են, ու լավ կլիներ որ տենց լիներ, բայց կարծում եմ իրականությունը ուրիշա, էտ նույնա որ տառեր չիմացող մարդուն ասես տառեր մի սովորի ավելի լավա դրա փոխարեն Նարեկացի կարդա:


Ervand-ի ասածի մեջ էլ տրամաբունություն կա: Երևի մենք դեռ երկար ճանապարհ ունենք անցնելու մինչև լիակատար ժողովրդավար երկիր դառնալը եվ պետք է ամեն ինչ անել քայլ առ քայլ:
Ակամայից էն անեկդոտը հիշեցի, որ Քոչարյանը, Պուտինը ու Բուշը գնում են աստծո մոտ:  :LOL:

----------


## Հեղինակ

> _Ընդունեք նաև, որ մինչև վերջին դեպքերը սկսելը մարդկանց մեջ 0-ի էր հավասարվել ցանկացած պայքարի ցանկությունն ընդհանրապես: Ժողովուրդը բարոյապես ու հոգեպես մեռած էր:  Ոգին մեռած էր:
> Ու այն կենդանացավ հենց քաղաքական պայքարի շնորհիվ:  
> Հուսով եմ, որ այդ Պայքարը, այդ արթնացած ոգին էլ հենց կաճի ու կդառնա առավել գլոբալ փոփոխությունների սկիզբ: 
> Բայց այդ սկիզբն ու ծնունդի վայրը անտեսել պետք չէ_:


Սիրելի Galatea, լրիվ համաձայն եմ վերլուծությանդ հետ. Կյանքի Ստեղծագործությունը ավելի խորն է և անսպասելի,  քան ցանկացած մեկի, այդ թվում` նաև իմ գծած սխեման...Սակայն չժխտելով, որ արթնացման սկիզբը կարող է լինել ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ, և ԿԱ այդպիսին, բայց նրա ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ և մանավանդ ՊԱՏՄԱԿԱՆ ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆՔԸ 
չեն կարող կենդանի~ լինել, կենսատու~  լինել, եթե մնան ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ տիրույթում: Վճռական ժամին պետք է միանա Նոր Աշխարհայացքը, Գիտելիքը, որը զանգվածին Ազգ կդարձնի, և նրա ոգորումը սոցիալական ռևանշի խեղճ ոլորտից կտեղափոխեն ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿՐԹԱԿԱՆ ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽՈՒԹՅԱՆ տիրույթ...Սրանով, միայն սրանով Հայաստանը կարող է ազատվել ստորակայության  քուրձերից - ստորակայություն եվրոպաների և ամերիկաների առջև,- և կդառնա Նոր Մարդկության սկզբնավորման մի կարևոր հանգրվան... Տարիների մեջ այս զորավոր տեսիլքը ուղեկցել է մեզ, այս նպատակին են ուղղված մեր աշխատանքները...




> Ձեր ասածները շատ սիրուն են, ու լավ կլիներ որ տենց լիներ, բայց կարծում եմ իրականությունը ուրիշա, էտ նույնա որ տառեր չիմացող մարդուն ասես տառեր մի սովորի ավելի լավա դրա փոխարեն Նարեկացի կարդա:


Բարեկամս, ժողովրդի հավաքական ոգին ավելի բարձր է և իմաստուն, քան անգամ Նարեկացին: Ես Ոգուց եմ խոսում, իսկ դուք ինձ քաշում եք սոցիալական խեղճ տարածք.   իսկ ես ուզում եմ այնտեղից ... ձեզ հանել: Մարդը տեսնում է այն, ինչ տեսնում է...Իսկ Ուղի բացելու համար պետք տեսնել այն, ԻՆՉԸ ՉԻ ԵՐԵՎՈՒՄ...

----------


## Marduk

Հեղինակ

*Համակարգը* դեռ երկար կսերմանի մեր երտասարդության մեջ այնպիսի մտքեր որպեսզի նրանք չկարողանան տեսնել այս *Համակարգից* անարյուն ազատագրվելու ուղին: Էլէ դեռ ուր եք, էս ա մի ամբողջ «բողոքական» ենթամշակույթ կստեղծեն Էմինեմա-ռեպական ոճի, որի մեջ կխեղդեն ըմբոստ ոգին ու կդարձնեն նրան պռիմիտիվ մի բան: 
  Համակարգը մի քանի տարի կզբաղեցնի ջահելությանը Սերժիկի դեմ պայքարով, հետո կգտնի մեկին նրան փոխարինող, ու եթե Սերժիկը չդիմանա նրանով կփոխարինի, հետո մի 2-3 տարի էլ դրանով կխաբեն, հետո մի 5-10 տարի էլ էն մյուսի դեմ կպայքարեն, հետո էլ էս ջահելները արդեն կդառնան մի 30-35 տարեկան, որից հետո արդեն ընտանիք, կին էրեխեք,  պես սաղ օրը կվազվզեն հազար ու մի գործերի հետևից ու էլ այլևս ժամանակ էլ չեն ունենա մի բան մտածելու հասկանալու:

----------


## Miriam

<<Շարժում>> կոչվածը այդպիսին լինելու համար պետք է իր մեջ գաղափարներ պարունակի: Ստի վրա հիմնված հախուռն քայլերը չեն կարող շարժում կոչվել; իսկ սուտը դա ԼՏՊն է մինչև ուղն ու ծուծը, երեխաներ մեծացեք, իսկ դուք մեծեր  ուշքի եկեք, ազգի մասին է պետք մտածել, ոչ թե սեփական ամբիցիաների: :Think:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> <<Շարժում>> կոչվածը այդպիսին լինելու համար պետք է իր մեջ գաղափարներ պարունակի: Ստի վրա հիմնված հախուռն քայլերը չեն կարող շարժում կոչվել; իսկ սուտը դա ԼՏՊն է մինչև ուղն ու ծուծը, երեխաներ մեծացեք, իսկ դուք մեծեր  ուշքի եկեք, ազգի մասին է պետք մտածել, ոչ թե սեփական ամբիցիաների:


Մինչև մենք մեծանում ենք կամ ուշքի ենք գալիս, կարող ե՞ք հակիրճ ներկայացնել ԼՏՊ-ի ու մեր ամբիցիաների ցուցակը:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Հենց նոր կարդացի Եվրախորհրդի թիվ 1609 բանաձևը ու մեջբերեմ մի երկու, ըստ իս, կարևոր դրվագ:

Ժողովրդավարական ինստիտուտների գործառույթը Հայաստանում




> 1. 2008 թ. փետրվարի 19-ին Հայաստանում տեղի ունեցան նախագահական ընտրություններ: Չնայած որ դրանք անցկացվեցին հիմնականում Եվրոպայի խորհրդի չափանիշներին համահունչ, ընտրությունները դիտարկող Ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովը արձանագրեց մի շարք խախտումներ եւ թերություններ, որոնցից ամենակարեւորն էին. բոլոր թեկնածուների համար նախընտրական քարոզարշավի իրականացման ոչ հավասար պայմանները, ընտրական վարչարարության ոչ բավարար թափանցիկությունը եւ բողոքների ու գանգատների քննության գործընթացում բողոքաբերների համար իրավական պաշտպանության արդյունավետ միջոցի չապահովումը: Բացի այդ, արձանագրեցին ընտրակեղծիքների մի շարք դեպքեր:


Երևի թե ոչ մեկիս համար էլ գաղտնիք չէր սա: Չնայած ես համաձայն չեմ, էն առումով, որ տասնյակ բռնությունների դեպքերը, որ տեղի են ունեցել, չեն ասվում այստեղ: Ախր մարդկանց են ծեծել չէ?  :Think: 




> 4. Վեհաժողովը դատապարտում է բազմաթիվ անձանց, այդ թվում` ընդդիմության ավելի քան հարյուր համախոհների եւ խորհրդարանի երեք անդամների ձերբակալումը եւ շարունակվող կալանավորումն այնպիսի մեղադրանքների հիման վրա, որոնցից մի մասը առերեւույթ արհեստական են եւ պայմանավորված քաղաքական շարժառիթներով: Սա նշանակում է իշխանությունների կողմից ընդդիմության փաստացի հետապնդում:


NO COMMENT! քաղ-բանտարկյալներին պետք է ազատել և ՎԵՐՋ!!!




> 8. Հաշվի առնելով վերոգրյալը` Վեհաժողովը, վերհիշելով իր 1532 (2007) բանաձեւը Հայաստանի պարտավորությունների եւ հանձնառությունների կատարման վերաբերյալ, կրկին անգամ կոչ է անում Հայաստանի իշխանություններին` անհապաղ իրականացնելու հետեւյալ բարեփոխումները.
> 
> 8.1. Քաղաքական համակարգը պետք է պատշաճ տեղ եւ պատշաճ իրավունքներ ապահովի ընդդիմությանը,
> 
> 8.2. Ընտրական գործընթացն անհրաժեշտ է հիմնովին բարեփոխել` նպատակ հետապնդելով ապահովել, մասնավորապես. ընտրությունների կազմակերպման եւ անցկացման համար պատասխանատու մարմինների անկախությունը եւ ազատությունը որեւէ քաղաքական ուժի հսկողությունից, ընտրական գործընթացի վարչարարության լիակատար թափանցիկությունը, հատկապես քվեաթերթիկների հաշվարկի եւ արդյունքների աղյուսակավորման գործընթացների առումով, բողոքարկման եւ գանգատարկման այնպիսի համակարգ, որում ընտրական գործընթացի մասնակիցները հնարավորինս լիարժեքորեն կկարողանան իրավական պաշտպանություն ստանալ ենթադրյալ ընտրախախտումների դեպքում, ինչպես նաեւ գործնականում հավասար հնարավորություններ երաշխավորել քաղաքական բոլոր ուժերին թե պաշտոնական քարոզարշավի ընթացքում, թե դրան նախորդող ժամանակահատվածում,


Դատարկ խոսքեր: ԵԽ-ն էլ գիտի, որ նման բան ՀՀ-ում չի եղել և մի 100 տարի էլ չի լինի:  :Sad: 




> 8.3. Պետք է երաշխավորել Հեռուստատեսության եւ ռադիոյի ազգային հանձնաժողովի, ինչպես նաեւ Հանրային հեռուստատեսության եւ ռադիոյի խորհրդի անկախությունը քաղաքական շահերից: Բացի այդ, պետք է վերանայել նշված մարմինների կազմավորման կարգը` երաշխավորելու դրանցում հայաստանյան հասարակության իրական ներկայացվածությունը: Այս ոլորտում Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովի եւ Եվրոպայի խորհրդի փորձագետների առաջարկությունները պետք է ի վերջո հաշվի առնվեն: Վեհաժողովը կրկնում է, որ օրենսդրությունը բարեփոխելուց զատ, իշխանությունները պետք է քայլեր ձեռնարկեն` ապահովելու հանրային հեռուստատեսության եւ ռադիոյի անկախությունը եւ բազմակարծությունն առօրյա գործունեության մեջ: Բացի այդ, պետք է դադարեցնել հարկային մարմինների ճնշումներն ընդդիմադիր էլեկտրոնային եւ տպագիր լրատվամիջոցների նկատմամբ,


Սրան էլ չեմ հավատում: Հայլուրը ոնց կար, նենց էլ մնալու է: Տաթոն ոնց կար, տենց էլ... Ուֆֆ~~ լավ խորացա  :Blush: 




> 8.4. Հավաքների ազատությունը պետք է երաշխավորել թե օրենքով, թե գործնականում` Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական կոնվենցիայի 11-րդ հոդվածին համահունչ. այդ կապակցությամբ անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի Ժողովներ, հանրահավաքներ, երթեր եւ ցույցեր անցկացնելու մասին օրենքում Ազգային ժողովի կողմից վերջերս կատարված փոփոխություններն անմիջապես ուժը կորցրած ճանաչվեն` համապատսխան Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովի առաջարկների:


Իշշալահ  :LOL: 




> 13. Եթե վերոհիշյալ պայմանները չապահովվեն, եւ եթե Հայաստանում քաղաքական ուժերի միջեւ լրջորեն չծավալվի բաց երկխոսություն վերոհիշյալ 8-րդ կետում նշված բարեփոխումների վերաբերյալ, ապա կասկածի տակ կհայտնվի Հայաստանի` որպես Եվրոպայի խորհրդի անդամ պետության վստահելիությունը: Ուստի, Վեհաժողովը պետք է 2008 թ. հունիսյան նստաշրջանի բացման ժամանակ դիտարկի Վեհաժողովում Հայաստանի պատվիրակության` քվեարկելու իրավունքները կասեցնելու հնարավորությունը, եթե մինչ այդ վերոնշյալ պահանջների ուղղությամբ ձեռք բերված չլինի զգալի առաջընթաց:


Թեկուզ և Հայաստանի համար կոպիտ, բայց իմ կարծիքով շատ մեղմ մեղադրանք է: Հաշվի առնելով, թե զոհերը, և թե իշխանությունների անվրդով լռությունն ու սառնությունը:

Ընդհանուր առմամբ, ես կասեի, որ շատ փաստեր, որ իսկապես հուզում են ժողովրդին, տեղ են գտել այս բանաձևում` հանրավաքների, դատարանների և այլնի մասին: Բայց նորից եմ կրկնում, թեկուզ և Հայաստանի հասցեին կոպիտ երանգների հորդորներ էին ուղղված, այնուամենայնիվ շատ մեղմ էին: Ինձ թվում է եվրոպացիների մտածելակերպը հետևյալն է` "Առաջին էտապում հրատապ պահանջներով և մեղմ մեղադրանքներով դիմենք, իսկ այդ պահանջները չկատարվելու դեպքում արդեն հաջորդ էտապում կդիմենք ավելի պահանաջատիրական և ավելի կոշտ սպառնալիքներով": Երևի դրա համար էլ այսքան մեղմ էին սպառնալիքները:
Հույսով եմ ամեն ինչ լավ կավարտվի առանց այդ էլ խոցելի մեր Հայրենիքի համար:  :Smile:  :Sad:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> <<Շարժում>> կոչվածը այդպիսին լինելու համար պետք է իր մեջ գաղափարներ պարունակի: Ստի վրա հիմնված հախուռն քայլերը չեն կարող շարժում կոչվել; իսկ սուտը դա ԼՏՊն է մինչև ուղն ու ծուծը, երեխաներ մեծացեք, իսկ դուք մեծեր  ուշքի եկեք, ազգի մասին է պետք մտածել, ոչ թե սեփական ամբիցիաների:



Ազգանվեր Միրիամ կամ մերօրյա Սոսե
նկատի առնելով որ սա Ձեր առաջին գրառումն է, կարելի է ներել ստի վրա հիմնված հախուռն մուտքը, իսկ եթե վճարովի է այն, կարելի է նույնիսկ հասկանալ չընդունելով հանդերձ, իսկ եթե ունեք այլ հարգելի պատճառներ, ասենք ազգի մասին շատ մտածելուց առաջացած անքնություն, կամ քո պես չմտածողներին ամբիցիոզներ անվանելու սեվեռուն գաղափար եվ ԱՅԼՆ(հատկապես եվ ԱՅԼՆ), ապա  որպես լիցքաթափիչ շանթարգել կարելի է օգտագործել աստիճանների բազրիքը, այլ ոչ թե ինտեռնետը, առավել եվս այլոց վիրավորելու դառը հաճույքը;
հարգանքներով՝ Ձեզ լիովին հասկացող Մտահոգ

----------


## Chuk

*Հարգելի Հեղինակ,*
Ձեր տարիքից ելնելով նույնիսկ անհարմար եմ զգում պատասխանել այնպես, ինչպես ես երևի թե կցանկանայի պատասխանել իմ հասակակից որևէ մեկին, բայց այնուամենայնիվ սա դիտարկեք ոչ թե պատասխան, այլ մտորում Ձեր գրածի շուրջ: 1988 թ.-ի շարժմանը, որքան որ ես եմ հասկանում, բոլորը չէ, որ գալիս էին գաղափարական պայքարի համար: Մի մասը գալիս էր հետաքրքրասիրությունից, մի մասը ազգային-ազատագրական պայքարի ոգուց ելնելով, իսկ մի մասը, երևի շատ մեծ մասը, իսկապես ուզում էին ունենալ ժողովրդավարական, նորմալ երկիր: Իհարկե ոչինչ միանգամից չի ստեղծվում և ժողովրդավարությունն էլ մարդուն չեն պարտադրում: Դա պիտի լինի նաև ներքին մղում ու մարդը ինքը պիտի հասկանա, թե իր համար ի՞նչն է կարևորը և ի՞նչ տիպի երկրում ապրելն է ավելի ձեռնտու: Ձեր սերունդը, ցավոք, չէր կարող լինել ազատ, անկախ մտածողության տեր և նույնիսկ նրանք, ովքեր դիսիդենտներ էին, մինչև վերջ չէին ընկալում իսկական ազատությունն ու մտածողությունը... չէին էլ կարող ընկալել: Դրա վկայությունը նախկին դիսիդենտ Պարույր Հայրիկյանի ներկայիս պահելաձևն է: Մենք մեր մանկությունը, պատանեկությունը անցկացրել ենք արդեն ոչ սովետական ժամանակաշրջանում, երբ բռնաբարված էր միտքն ու գաղափարը, ու ազատ ենք ամեն տեսակի կաղապարներից: Նաև մեզ համար Ձեր ասած առաջնորդ գաղափարն ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է: Մենք գնում ենք միայն նրա հետևից, ով մեզ տանում է դեպի իրական ժողովրդավարություն: Անձի պաշտամունքը, հույս ունեմ, որ մնացել է Ստալինյան ժամանակաշրջանում: Ես շատ հարգում ու սիրում եմ իմ ծնողներին, բայց ճիշտն ասած, պաշտամունք չունեմ, տեսնում նրանց  թե՛ թերությունները, թե՛ դրական կողմերը: Եվ բնավ չկասկածեք, որ մենք Ձեզ նման՝ Ձեր սերնդի նման, ճահիճի մեջ չենք դոփելու: Մենք ունենք երկու ճանապարհ՝ կամ նպատակասլաց, հասկանալով ի՞նչ ենք ուզում, ի՞նչ արժեքներ ենք գնահատում, պայքարելու ենք *մինչև վերջ*, որ ապրենք նորմալ, համենայն դեպս եվրոպական չափանիշներով նորմալ համարվող քաղաքակիրթ երկրում, որտեղ ազգային արժեքները կգնահատվեն, բայց չեն լինի գերական, որտեղ օրենքի առաջ հավասար կլինեն բոլորը ու մարդը կլինի ամենամեծ արժեքը, և կամ էլ փասափուսաներս պիտի հավաքենք ու գնանք տաքուկ տեղավորվենք որևէ Եվրոպական երկրում՝ ուրիշների ստեղծած քաղաքակրթության մեջ ապրելու: Եվ եթե դուք չեք հասկանում, որ այսօր Ձեր չմտածված (հազար ներողություն) խոսքով կոտրում եք մեզ կամ գոնե փորձում եք կոտրել մեզ, ապա ես ցավում եմ, որովհետև իրականում հաստատ չէիք ուզում կոտրել, այլ ոգևորել էիք ուզում, բայց ստացվում է ճիշտ հակառակը: 

Հիմա դժվար ժամանակներ են, բոլորիս նյարդերն էլ չափազանց լարված են, հիմա իրար սատար լինելու ժամանակն է և ոչ թե սեփական ճշմարտությունը անպայման ուրիշին պարտադրելու ժամանակը: Դեռ կգա դրա ժամանակը ու այն ժամանակ Ձեր խոսքը մեզ համար շատ ավելի կարևոր և ուսուցողական կլինի:

----------


## nnaarreek

> ...վիրավորական բովանդակության, արտահայտությունների պատճառով:...


Ես ոչ մեկին չեմ վիրավորել, իսկ թե ետ պահին տրամտ տենց տվեց որ ջնջես ոչինչ ես ելի կգրեմ, թանաքս չի պրծնի:


Լյով բա ասում էիր մտինգներից 3 օր առաջ կզգուշացնես մեզ, բա ետ ոնց եղավ որ *վաղը ժամը 3-ին միասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ միծինգ ա*, ւ ես ետ մասին քենից չեմ իմանում?? :Xeloq: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ետ որ գրել եմ վաղը, արդեն էսօր ա:

Մի խոսքով ամսի 19-ին!

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լյով բա ասում էիր մտինգներից 3 օր առաջ կզգուշացնես մեզ, բա ետ ոնց եղավ որ *վաղը ժամը 3-ին միասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ միծինգ ա*, ւ ես ետ մասին քենից չեմ իմանում??


Բայց մի հատ ուշադիր կարդա էդ ինչ միտինգա!!!

Հաստատ չգիտեմ, բայց ոնց որ հասկացա "Ժամանակ"-ից ու "Ա1+"-ից էդ ուղղակի խաղաղության կոչի տիպի ինչ-որ բանա լինելու` "կանայք հանուն խաղաղության", կամ նմանատիպ անվամբ հասարակական կազմակերպության կողմից, որի _իբր_ նպատակը խաղաղությունն է, բայց իմ սուբյեկտիվ համոզմամբ ընդիմության հետակա քայլերի դեմա ուղղված լինելու:
Առավել ևս որ քաղաքապետարանը թույլա տվել, տարօրինակ չի?  :Think: 

Կարճ ասած Նար ջան խորհուրդ չէի տա էտ միտինգին գնալ, անիմաստ ժամանակի կորուստա լինելու: Ես որ չեմ գնալու  :Wink:

----------


## nnaarreek

> Բայց մի հատ ուշադիր կարդա էդ ինչ միտինգա!!!
> 
> Հաստատ չգիտեմ, բայց ոնց որ հասկացա "Ժամանակ"-ից ու "Ա1+"-ից էդ ուղղակի խաղաղության կոչի տիպի ինչ-որ բանա լինելու` "կանայք հանուն խաղաղության", կամ նմանատիպ անվամբ հասարակական կազմակերպության կողմից, որի _իբր_ նպատակը խաղաղությունն է, բայց իմ սուբյեկտիվ համոզմամբ ընդիմության հետակա քայլերի դեմա ուղղված լինելու:
> Առավել ևս որ քաղաքապետարանը թույլա տվել, տարօրինակ չի? 
> 
> Կարճ ասած Նար ջան խորհուրդ չէի տա էտ միտինգին գնալ, անիմաստ ժամանակի կորուստա լինելու: Ես որ չեմ գնալու


Ապեր ես լռիվ ուրիշ բաներ եմ լսե, բայց ասեմ մեկա քւ էշն ես առաջ բրդելու, դրա համր շարունակությունը չկարդաս... :Wink: 

Ոփշմ ես ԼՏՊ-ն Եվրոպական դատարան դատի ա տվե ու շահել ա, ու սաղ քաղբանտարկյալներին սերժենք պտի բաց թողեն:
ու վաղն էլ պտի ինչ որ ինքն էլ ելույթ ունենա:

Կարող ա մի բան խառնում եմ, բայց ոնց էլ չլնի լյովը մինչև ապրիլի 24-ը մի բան պտի անի, որ ետ օրը սաղ իրա մարդկանց գեղերից բերի ու էլի օպերան սեփականաշնորհի!

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ապեր ես լռիվ ուրիշ բաներ եմ լսե, բայց ասեմ մեկա քւ էշն ես առաջ բրդելու, դրա համր շարունակությունը չկարդաս...
> 
> Ոփշմ ես ԼՏՊ-ն Եվրոպական դատարան դատի ա տվե ու շահել ա, ու սաղ քաղբանտարկյալներին սերժենք պտի բաց թողեն:
> ու վաղն էլ պտի ինչ որ ինքն էլ ելույթ ունենա:
> 
> Կարող ա մի բան խառնում եմ, բայց ոնց էլ չլնի լյովը մինչև ապրիլի 24-ը մի բան պտի անի, որ ետ օրը սաղ իրա մարդկանց գեղերից բերի ու էլի օպերան սեփականաշնորհի!


OK Նար ես էշիս խոդի տամ, դու էլ էս լինկը կարդա մի երկու բանից կուրսվի  :Wink: 

ԲԱՆԱՁԵւ ԹԻՎ 1609

Հա.. մեկ էլ մի բան էլ ասեմ. Եթե հանկարծակի Լևոնը Ապրիլի 24-ին միտինգ անի *ԽՈՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԱՅԼԵՎՍ ԻՐԱ ՈՉ ՄԻ ՄԻՏԻՆԳԻ ՉՄԱՍՆԱԿՑԵՄ*  :Ok:  :Angry2: 
Բայց դե Լևոնը էդքան խելք ու շնորք ունի, որ ֆայմի  :Wink:

----------


## nnaarreek

> OK Նար ես էշիս խոդի տամ, դու էլ էս լինկը կարդա մի երկու բանից կուրսվի 
> 
> ԲԱՆԱՁԵւ ԹԻՎ 1609
> 
> Հա.. մեկ էլ մի բան էլ ասեմ. Եթե հանկարծակի Լևոնը Ապրիլի 24-ին միտինգ անի *ԽՈՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԱՅԼԵՎՍ ԻՐԱ ՈՉ ՄԻ ՄԻՏԻՆԳԻ ՉՄԱՍՆԱԿՑԵՄ* 
> Բայց դե Լևոնը էդքան խելք ու շնորք ունի, որ ֆայմի


Արա ոնց Լյով կաիր նենց Լյոխ ել մնացիր: Հո չասի հենց ետ օրն ա անելու:
Ետ օրը մարդկանց կլցի քաղաք հաջորդ օրը կանի, համ ել ետ հրեաի համր հայոց ցեղասպանությունը ինչ :Think:

----------


## Philosopher

> *Հարգելի Հեղինակ,*
> Ձեր տարիքից ելնելով նույնիսկ անհարմար եմ զգում պատասխանել այնպես, ինչպես ես երևի թե կցանկանայի պատասխանել իմ հասակակից որևէ մեկին, բայց այնուամենայնիվ սա դիտարկեք ոչ թե պատասխան, այլ մտորում Ձեր գրածի շուրջ: 1988 թ.-ի շարժմանը, որքան որ ես եմ հասկանում, բոլորը չէ, որ գալիս էին գաղափարական պայքարի համար: Մի մասը գալիս էր հետաքրքրասիրությունից, մի մասը ազգային-ազատագրական պայքարի ոգուց ելնելով, իսկ մի մասը, երևի շատ մեծ մասը, իսկապես ուզում էին ունենալ ժողովրդավարական, նորմալ երկիր: Իհարկե ոչինչ միանգամից չի ստեղծվում և ժողովրդավարությունն էլ մարդուն չեն պարտադրում: Դա պիտի լինի նաև ներքին մղում ու մարդը ինքը պիտի հասկանա, թե իր համար ի՞նչն է կարևորը և ի՞նչ տիպի երկրում ապրելն է ավելի ձեռնտու: Ձեր սերունդը, ցավոք, չէր կարող լինել ազատ, անկախ մտածողության տեր և նույնիսկ նրանք, ովքեր դիսիդենտներ էին, մինչև վերջ չէին ընկալում իսկական ազատությունն ու մտածողությունը... չէին էլ կարող ընկալել: Դրա վկայությունը նախկին դիսիդենտ Պարույր Հայրիկյանի ներկայիս պահելաձևն է: Մենք մեր մանկությունը, պատանեկությունը անցկացրել ենք արդեն ոչ սովետական ժամանակաշրջանում, երբ բռնաբարված էր միտքն ու գաղափարը, ու ազատ ենք ամեն տեսակի կաղապարներից: Նաև մեզ համար Ձեր ասած առաջնորդ գաղափարն ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է: Մենք գնում ենք միայն նրա հետևից, ով մեզ տանում է դեպի իրական ժողովրդավարություն: Անձի պաշտամունքը, հույս ունեմ, որ մնացել է Ստալինյան ժամանակաշրջանում: Ես շատ հարգում ու սիրում եմ իմ ծնողներին, բայց ճիշտն ասած, պաշտամունք չունեմ, տեսնում նրանց  թե՛ թերությունները, թե՛ դրական կողմերը: Եվ բնավ չկասկածեք, որ մենք Ձեզ նման՝ Ձեր սերնդի նման, ճահիճի մեջ չենք դոփելու: Մենք ունենք երկու ճանապարհ՝ կամ նպատակասլաց, հասկանալով ի՞նչ ենք ուզում, ի՞նչ արժեքներ ենք գնահատում, պայքարելու ենք *մինչև վերջ*, որ ապրենք նորմալ, համենայն դեպս եվրոպական չափանիշներով նորմալ համարվող քաղաքակիրթ երկրում, որտեղ ազգային արժեքները կգնահատվեն, բայց չեն լինի գերական, որտեղ օրենքի առաջ հավասար կլինեն բոլորը ու մարդը կլինի ամենամեծ արժեքը, և կամ էլ փասափուսաներս պիտի հավաքենք ու գնանք տաքուկ տեղավորվենք որևէ Եվրոպական երկրում՝ ուրիշների ստեղծած քաղաքակրթության մեջ ապրելու: Եվ եթե դուք չեք հասկանում, որ այսօր Ձեր չմտածված (հազար ներողություն) խոսքով կոտրում եք մեզ կամ գոնե փորձում եք կոտրել մեզ, ապա ես ցավում եմ, որովհետև իրականում հաստատ չէիք ուզում կոտրել, այլ ոգևորել էիք ուզում, բայց ստացվում է ճիշտ հակառակը: 
> 
> Հիմա դժվար ժամանակներ են, բոլորիս նյարդերն էլ չափազանց լարված են, հիմա իրար սատար լինելու ժամանակն է և ոչ թե սեփական ճշմարտությունը անպայման ուրիշին պարտադրելու ժամանակը: Դեռ կգա դրա ժամանակը ու այն ժամանակ Ձեր խոսքը մեզ համար շատ ավելի կարևոր և ուսուցողական կլինի:


Երկու դիտարկում Չուկի սկսած դիտարկում-պատասխանների ավանդույթի շրջանակներում: 

*Չուկին:* 

Արտ, մի քանի դիտարկում քո գրառման վերաբերյալ: Նախ` մենք հազիվ թե այստեղ հավաքվել ենք ձեռքներս խրոնոգրաֆ վերցրած տարիք չափելու ու հազիվ թե հիմա իմ մտորումը քո գրառման մասին ես էլ իմ հերթին պիտի սկսեմ. "Դու ինձնից կրտսեր ես ու հենց էդ պատճառով քեզ չեմ պատասխանի այնպես, ինչպես կպատասխանեի իմ տարեկից մեկին": Սա մտորում սկսելու կոռեկտ ձև չեմ համարում: Սա որպես մուտքային դիտարկում: Հիմա` ավելի էականի շուրջ: Ասածներիդ հետ ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայնելով և նախևառաջ այն պատճառով, որ ինքս ինձ հակված եմ համարել հենց այդ անկաղապար սերնդի ներկայացուցիչ, այնուամենայնիվ պիտի ասեմ, որ անկապաղապար լինելը հենց այնպես ու այդքան հեշտ չի տրվում ու առավել ևս նրա մասին այդքան հեշտ ու արագ պնդելը ինձ համար հասկանալի, բացատրվող, բայց միևնույնն է` մոլորություն է: Չեմ ուզում ասել` ծիծաղելի և քեզ էլ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս այդ տերմինը չօգտագործել գաղափարների մասին խոսելիս: Ինձ համար ոչ մի գաղափարախոսություն ծիծաղելի չէ. սխալ է, անհամապատասխան, խորը կամ մակերեսային, բայց ծիծաղելին` որպես գաղափարախոսությանը արձագանքելու տրամաբանական-էմոցիոնալ ֆորմատ ինձ համար ընդունելի չէ: Ապա` գուցե նաև ծիծաղելի լիներ, եթե ցանկանայինք, որ այդպես լիներ, բայց իրականում ցավալի է, որ քեզ համար այդքան ակնհայտ ու ուղիղ է թվում այն ճանապարհը, որոնք անցնում են հասարակությունները մինչև դեմոկրատիան և այն ժամանակ, երբ արդեն, այսպես կոչված դեմոկրատական են: Երկար չեմ խոսի այս մասին, բայց կա համապատասխան ինտելեկտուալ` քաղաքագիտական-հոգեբանական-փիլիսոփայական քննություն այս խնդրի, որը, կարծում եմ, շրջանցել անհնար է, նույնիսկ առավել ոգևորության կամ առավել նյարդայնության պահերին: Մենք երկիր ենք ստեղծում, ոչ թե նյարդայնայնանում ենք: Եթե այրվող նավից փրկվելու միակ հույսը ջուրը նետվելն է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ես չգիտեմ, որ ջրում շնաձկներ կան: Այո, ես պատրաստ եմ քեզ հետ նետվել ջուրը (հասկացիր ամենալայն իմաստով), բայց քեզ հետ մոռանալ, որ այնտեղ մեզ այդքան վաղ ու երջանիկ տաք թեյը չի սպասում, չեմ կարող: Երևի ավելին գիտեմ, քան պետք է: 

*Հեղինակին:*

Հայրս, ճշմարտությունները տարամակարդակ են: Մեզ, ինձ, քեզ, նրան հաղթանակի համար պետք է այդ տարամակարդակության լայն ու ճիշտ ընկալում ու հենց այդ շրջանակներում հանդուրժողականության ու հարազատության մեծ դաշինքի ձևավորում: Իսկ ի~նչ սխալ կա *"մինչև վերջ"* արտահայտության մեջ: Արի հասկանանք այդ արտահայտությունն իբրև *"մինչև հաղթանակ"*: Դա կարծես այն հարցը չէ, որ երկրի առանց այն էլ քիչ ամենաընունակ մարդկանցից երեքը պիտի քննարկեն: Միտքդ հասկանում եմ, ավելին` գիտեմ, թե այդ վերջ կոչված դեմոկրատիան ի'նչ սկիզբ է, դժվարությունների, ինչ նոր ու հաճախ անհաղթահարելի փունջ է սպասում դեմոկրատական կոչվող հասարակությանը: Բայց այդ մասին գոնե շարժումը սկսվելուց այս կողմ չեմ գրել ու չեմ գրելու: Ընդունիր որդիական խորհուրդս. դու ևս մի գրիր: Սխալ ժամանակին ասված գաղափարը նույնքան սխալի արդյունք է, որքան սխալի արդյունք է ճիշտ ժամանակին գաղափարազրկությունը: Այս պահին հայ հասարակությունը լուծում է իր համար *հասանելի* խնդիրներ: Այդ խնդիրները, անկեղծ ասեմ, ինձ համար անհամադրելի են այն խնդիրների հետ, որոնք ես կցանկանայի, որ հայ հանրությունը լուծեր, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ` տարամակարդակ են: Բայց ես գիտեմ, որ նա այդ խնդիրը պետք է լուծի` ապագայում իմ ու քո դրած խնդիրները լուծելու համար: Իմ` Հայկ կամ Philosopher լինելը ինձ չի ազատում պայքարին մասնակցելու իմ պարտականությունից, ինչպես Էսքիլեսին Էսքիլես լինելը չէր ազատում իր սիրտ-քաղաքի համար պայքարելու պարտականությունից: Ես իմ սիրտ-քաղաքի տերն եմ ու տերն եմ իմ էության ու դրանք հակադրել չեմ ուզում: Ես հպարտ եմ իմ քաղաքի համար պայքարող, թեկուզ իմ ինտելեկտի նշույլն անգամ չունեցող երիտասարդով: Նա իմ հակառակորդը չէ: Նա իմ սիրտ-քաղաքի մարտիկն է: Արի հրաժեշտ տանք զենքին. իմ քաղաքի համար պայքարող երիտասարդին անգետ կոչել չեմ ուզում: Կյանքի գիտությունը վեր է ինձանից էլ, քեզանից էլ, բոլոր շարժումներից էլ: Կյանքի գիտությունը գիտության մեծ բացակայությունն է: Կյանքի գիտությունը լինելու արվեստն է: Եկ լինենք նրանց կողքին, ովքեր ուզում են լինել, թեկուզ մանկական ծալվող ոտքերով, ովքեր ուզում են խոսել, թեկուզ մանկական թոթով լեզվով, ովքեր ուզում են երազել աներազելիի իրենց հատվածը:
*Եկեք լինենք ու լինենք միասին: Սա է իմ, քո, նրա հաղթանակը: Հրաժեշտ տանք զենքին: Հասարակությունները հաղթում են առողջ հատվածերի մեծ հաշտությամբ: Երազանքը ծնվում-մարմնանում է հաշտության արգանդից: 

Ծնունդ մեր բոլորիս միասնական երազանքին:
*
*Ապրեք:*

----------

CactuSoul (13.02.2010)

----------


## Առողջագետ

Այսքան լուրջ խոսակցությանը, առավելևս, տղամարդկային խոսակցությանը, խառնվելը, կարծես, տեղին չէ: Սակայն այնուամենայնիվ կարիք են համարում մի քանի նկատառումներ հայտնել, որպես փորձառու "շարժումավոր": Երբ այսօր նայում եմ ձեր ոգևորությանը, Alizee-ի, Galatea-յի/ հատկապես շեշտեցի աղջիկներին/, մյուսներիդ գրառումներին, հատկապես մեզ համար շատ սիրելի Chuk-ի "ջղայն հեղափոխականությանը, գտնում եմ, որ ասելիք ունեմ, քանի-որ 88-ից ապրում եմ ոչ միայն հեղափոխական երկրում, այլ նաև հեղափոխական ընտանիքում, քաղաքականացված, շիկացած, երկրի ամեն լավն ու վատը իր օրական կյանք դարձրած ընտանիքում: 
Եվ ահա թե ինչ եմ ուզում ասել.
1. *Այն, որ դուք օդ եք ուզում, դա հասկանալի է, շարժում եք ուզում, դա հասկանալի է, ինչպես, բնականաբար սեր եք ուզում, ազատություն եք ուզում... հասկանալի է:* Մինչ 1988 թվականը /հայտնի լճացման տարիները/ ամեն օր առանց բացառության երեկոյան սեղան էինք նստում /բավականին էլ կուշտ սեղան/ և անցնում էինք երկիրը փնովելուն /հայտնի *երկիրը երկիր չէ արտահայտությունը*/, գանգատվում , որ մի հատ օդ չի խաղում այս երկրում, խեղդվում էինք, անտիպ գործեր կարդում, սպասում գոնե մեկ մեկ արտառոց, սուր հոդվածի որևէ թերթում, որ "ապրեինք", շնչեինք...* և ահա եկավ... եկավ 88-ը, օդ չէր, քամի չէր, մրրիկ էլ չէր, ցունամի էր... ոտքի վրա մնալ չէր լինում... երջանկությունից, ուրախությունից, ազատության սպասումից... ուր որ է, կազատվենք ատելի բռնապետությունից, մեկ կուսակցության փոխարեն շատերը կլինեն,* գրաքննություն չի լինի, անկախ կլինենք` սա առավել հմայիչ սպասումն էր/* , ազգային մշակութը և կրթությունը կզարգացնենք /դեռ Բոլոնյայի համաձայնագրի մասին, իհարկե, չգիտեինք/, այնքան անփորձ էինք, որ չէինք գիտակցում, որ մոլորակի վրա անկախ լինել չի լինում. մեկից մի-քիչ կանկախանանք, տասից կախված կդառնանք/ և այսպես:*Ասում են, Ղարաբաղի ազատագրման գաղափարը ոտքի հանեց ժողովրդին. չեմ կարծում, այդ պահին հայաստանցիներս շատ քիչ բան գիտեինք Ղարաբաղի ու ղարաբաղցիների մասին, *ցանկացած գաղափար կարող էր ոտքի հանել, քանի-որ օդ, շարժում, կյանք էինք ուզում:*
Վատ այն էր, ինչպես գիտակցեցինք տարիներ անց, որ  յուրաքանչյուր շարժում չէ,որ շարժում է, և ճիշտ է ավելի հստակ պատկերացնել , *ուր, ինչպես և ինչ նպատակով ես շարժվում, ավելի գիտակից լինել և զգոն այդ ոչ անվտանգ ճանապարհին:* Ահա թե ինչու են ասում, թե* յուրաքանչյուր սերունդ մեկ հեղափոխություն է  անում իր կյանքում, երկրորդը չի անում, նորերն են անում , որ դեռ չգիտեն...* Քամի երազողների մեծ մասը թողեց երկիրը` սամումին չդիմանալով, մյուսն էլ`իմաստնացած, ուզում է իր փորձը նորերին հաղորդել,* ոչ թե մի ելեք, մի պայքարեք, մի ձգտեք, մի երազեք, այլ այդ նորը կառուցելուց առաջ "ճարտարապետների" խումբ ստեղծեք, հստակեցրեք ձեր տեսիլքը, տեսեք, արդյոք այն արժեքները, որոնց համար հենց վերջերս տասը կյանք զոհեցիք, միրաժային չեն, կյանք են, արդյոք շարծումը "բրոունյան", աննպատակ չէ, արդյոք եթե ոմն "Ա"-ին փոխարինի ոմն "Բ"-ն, դուք կհասնե՞ք ձեր երազանքներին: Չէ որ "Ա"-ն ու "Բ"-ն նույնն են, իսկ սոցիալական հեղափոխությունները` որպես օրենք, պատրանք: Միայն գիտակցության փոփոխությունն է փոխում հասարակությունը:* Եթե մենք, մեր երեք զավակներին գրկած մինչև ուժասպառություն կանգնում էինք այս նույն հրապարակում, որպեսզի լսենք, թե ինչ են ասելու Լևոնը, Վանոն, Աշոտը...,   ինչ ճանապարհով են մեզ տանելու, սիրում ու վստահում էինք նրանց, ապա այսօր մենք ձեզ ասում ենք, որ այդ թիմը հրաշալի է` հինը քանդելու համար, բայց նորը կառուցել չգիտի, նորի ճարտարապետներ չունի: Եվ չի էլ խոստանում, ի դեպ, այս քարոզարշավի ընթացքում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չի էլ խոստացել լավ իշխանություն/ ասել է, այդպիսի երևույթ չի լինում/, նա խոստացել է միայն մի-բան, քանդել այսօրվանը, ազատել մեզ այսօրվա գերությունից: Դա էլ քիչ չէ, բայց ասածս այն, որ նոր գերությունը կարող է նույնքան անտանելի լինել` գերությունը գերություն է:  Ի դեպ, նրան հրապարակ է բերել այդ նույն կյանքի կարոտը, իր հոգին, իր ապրելու բնազդը, և ոչ թե նոր, պայծառ երկիր կառուցելու ունակությունն ու հնարավորությունը: Չլինի առաջին շարժման նման` ժողովուրդը կասեր"մրից ելանք մրջուրն ընկանք": Ասված է,* չկա այլ ռեֆորմ, բացի բարոյականից, մյուս բոլոր հեղափոխություններն անիմաստ են, եթե չի փոխվում ազգային գիտակցության և բարոյականության չափանիշը: Կասեք, շարժումը նպաստում է դրան, գուցե, այո, բայց նաև, նպատակներին չհասած հանրությունը հեղափոխությունից հետո այնպիսի խորը դեպրեսիա է ապրում, որը հետ է գցում հասարակության զարգացումը տասնյակ տարիներով:*
2.  և վերջինը. ազատությունը ունի տարբեր շերտեր, և դրանցից *ամենաբարձրը ներքին ազատությունն է, դա նախ անհատական, ապա նոր հասարակական կատեգորիա է, որը ձեռք է բերվում անհատի զարգացման ճանապարհին, կաթիլ առ կաթիլ և գրեթե կապված չէ տարիքային կատեգորիայի կամ անգամ պատմական շրջափուլերի հետ:* Չեն կարող այսօրվա բոլոր 20-տարեկանները ավելի ազատ լինել, քան 70-80 տարեկանները, որ "հաղթահարել" են իրենց միջի "ստրուկին", կամ ձեր սերունդը մեխանիկորեն` ժամանակների բերումով, ավելի ազատ, քան Վոլտերն ու Պյութագորասը, որ ապրել են դարեր առաջ բռնապետությունների օրոք:
Ներքին ազատությունը շատ ավելի բարդ երևույթ է, և շատ ավելի դժվարությամբ է ձեռք բերվում, քան այն, ինչ դուք դրա տակ հասկանում եք; Մաղթում եմ ձեզ  կյանքի ընթացքում ձեռք բերել այնքան ներքին ազատություն, որից դուք լիուլի բավարարված կլինեք:
*Մենք բոլորս`ես, դուք, մյուս բոլորս, մեկ ազգային օրգանիզմ ենք, և սխալ կլինի, եթե իմ անցած փորձն ու ուղին, իմ տարած հիվանդությունը, իմ ձեռք բերած փորձը  ձեզ ոչինչ չտա, և դուք նորից սկսեք զրոյից, ինչպես հաճախ վարվում են մարդիկ և հասարակությունները, այդ պատճառով էլ դոփում են տեղում, առանց էական առաջընթացի:*
Իսկ իմ փորձն ասում է. շարժումը  հրաշալի է, ոգևորությունը կյանք է, սակայն լավ ու խոհուն մտածեք, թե այս "խարխուլ" տունը քանդելուց հետո ինչ եք ուզում կառուցել, շատ լավ ու շատ խոհուն մտածեք, և կարևորը, ազատվեք այդ` երիտասարդությանը բնորոշ, բայց  խանգարող կրքից. կրքի մեջ կայացրած ոչ մի որոշում իմաստուն չի լինում:

Երբեք այսքան տարածուն չէի գրել, և կարծում եմ, չեմ գրի: Ներողամիտ եղեք...Շուտով տեղադրելու եմ այս թեմայով իմ հոդվածը, որ զեկուցել եմ "Ինչ ուղիով տանել Հայաստանը" կոնֆերանսում, և որը տպագրվել է "Դարձ" հանդեսում դեռ 2001 թվականին:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Երկու դիտարկում Չուկի սկսած դիտարկում-պատասխանների ավանդույթի շրջանակներում: 
> 
> *Չուկին:* 
> 
> Արտ, մի քանի դիտարկում քո գրառման վերաբերյալ: Նախ` մենք հազիվ թե այստեղ հավաքվել ենք ձեռքներս խրոնոգրաֆ վերցրած տարիք չափելու ու հազիվ թե հիմա իմ մտորումը քո գրառման մասին ես էլ իմ հերթին պիտի սկսեմ. "Դու ինձնից կրտսեր ես ու հենց էդ պատճառով քեզ չեմ պատասխանի այնպես, ինչպես կպատասխանեի իմ տարեկից մեկին": Սա մտորում սկսելու կոռեկտ ձև չեմ համարում: Սա որպես մուտքային դիտարկում: Հիմա` ավելի էականի շուրջ: Ասածներիդ հետ ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայնելով և նախևառաջ այն պատճառով, որ ինքս ինձ հակված եմ համարել հենց այդ անկաղապար սերնդի ներկայացուցիչ, այնուամենայնիվ պիտի ասեմ, որ անկապաղապար լինելը հենց այնպես ու այդքան հեշտ չի տրվում ու առավել ևս նրա մասին այդքան հեշտ ու արագ պնդելը ինձ համար հասկանալի, բացատրվող, բայց միևնույնն է` մոլորություն է: Չեմ ուզում ասել` ծիծաղելի և քեզ էլ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս այդ տերմինը չօգտագործել գաղափարների մասին խոսելիս: Ինձ համար ոչ մի գաղափարախոսություն ծիծաղելի չէ. սխալ է, անհամապատասխան, խորը կամ մակերեսային, բայց ծիծաղելին` որպես գաղափարախոսությանը արձագանքելու տրամաբանական-էմոցիոնալ ֆորմատ ինձ համար ընդունելի չէ: Ապա` գուցե նաև ծիծաղելի լիներ, եթե ցանկանայինք, որ այդպես լիներ, բայց իրականում ցավալի է, որ քեզ համար այդքան ակնհայտ ու ուղիղ է թվում այն ճանապարհը, որոնք անցնում են հասարակությունները մինչև դեմոկրատիան և այն ժամանակ, երբ արդեն, այսպես կոչված դեմոկրատական են: Երկար չեմ խոսի այս մասին, բայց կա համապատասխան ինտելեկտուալ` քաղաքագիտական-հոգեբանական-փիլիսոփայական քննություն այս խնդրի, որը, կարծում եմ, շրջանցել անհնար է, նույնիսկ առավել ոգևորության կամ առավել նյարդայնության պահերին: Մենք երկիր ենք ստեղծում, ոչ թե նյարդայնայնանում ենք: Եթե այրվող նավից փրկվելու միակ հույսը ջուրը նետվելն է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ես չգիտեմ, որ ջրում շնաձկներ կան: Այո, ես պատրաստ եմ քեզ հետ նետվել ջուրը (հասկացիր ամենալայն իմաստով), բայց քեզ հետ մոռանալ, որ այնտեղ մեզ այդքան վաղ ու երջանիկ տաք թեյը չի սպասում, չեմ կարող: Երևի ավելին գիտեմ, քան պետք է: 
> 
> *Հեղինակին:*
> 
> Հայրս, ճշմարտությունները տարամակարդակ են: Մեզ, ինձ, քեզ, նրան հաղթանակի համար պետք է այդ տարամակարդակության լայն ու ճիշտ ընկալում ու հենց այդ շրջանակներում հանդուրժողականության ու հարազատության մեծ դաշինքի ձևավորում: Իսկ ի~նչ սխալ կա *"մինչև վերջ"* արտահայտության մեջ: Արի հասկանանք այդ արտահայտությունն իբրև *"մինչև հաղթանակ"*: Դա կարծես այն հարցը չէ, որ երկրի առանց այն էլ քիչ ամենաընունակ մարդկանցից երեքը պիտի քննարկեն: Միտքդ հասկանում եմ, ավելին` գիտեմ, թե այդ վերջ կոչված դեմոկրատիան ի'նչ սկիզբ է, դժվարությունների, ինչ նոր ու հաճախ անհաղթահարելի փունջ է սպասում դեմոկրատական կոչվող հասարակությանը: Բայց այդ մասին գոնե շարժումը սկսվելուց այս կողմ չեմ գրել ու չեմ գրելու: Ընդունիր որդիական խորհուրդս. դու ևս մի գրիր: Սխալ ժամանակին ասված գաղափարը նույնքան սխալի արդյունք է, որքան սխալի արդյունք է ճիշտ ժամանակին գաղափարազրկությունը: Այս պահին հայ հասարակությունը լուծում է իր համար *հասանելի* խնդիրներ: Այդ խնդիրները, անկեղծ ասեմ, ինձ համար անհամադրելի են այն խնդիրների հետ, որոնք ես կցանկանայի, որ հայ հանրությունը լուծեր, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ` տարամակարդակ են: Բայց ես գիտեմ, որ նա այդ խնդիրը պետք է լուծի` ապագայում իմ ու քո դրած խնդիրները լուծելու համար: Իմ` Հայկ կամ Philosopher լինելը ինձ չի ազատում պայքարին մասնակցելու իմ պարտականությունից, ինչպես Էսքիլեսին Էսքիլես լինելը չէր ազատում իր սիրտ-քաղաքի համար պայքարելու պարտականությունից: Ես իմ սիրտ-քաղաքի տերն եմ ու տերն եմ իմ էության ու դրանք հակադրել չեմ ուզում: Ես հպարտ եմ իմ քաղաքի համար պայքարող, թեկուզ իմ ինտելեկտի նշույլն անգամ չունեցող երիտասարդով: Նա իմ հակառակորդը չէ: Նա իմ սիրտ-քաղաքի մարտիկն է: Արի հրաժեշտ տանք զենքին. իմ քաղաքի համար պայքարող երիտասարդին անգետ կոչել չեմ ուզում: Կյանքի գիտությունը վեր է ինձանից էլ, քեզանից էլ, բոլոր շարժումներից էլ: Կյանքի գիտությունը գիտության մեծ բացակայությունն է: Կյանքի գիտությունը լինելու արվեստն է: Եկ լինենք նրանց կողքին, ովքեր ուզում են լինել, թեկուզ մանկական ծալվող ոտքերով, ովքեր ուզում են խոսել, թեկուզ մանկական թոթով լեզվով, ովքեր ուզում են երազել աներազելիի իրենց հատվածը:
> ...


Ո՛ղջ լեր։ Ներեցեք, որ անգետս խառնվում եմ Ձեր խոհափիլիսոփայական մտորումներին։ Ինձ թվում է թույլ եք տալիս նվաստիս արտահայտել կարծիքս Ձեր ընդհանուր դիրքորոշման վերաբերյալ։ Նախ ասեմ այն, ինչ ինձ թվում է Հեղինակի մտքերը կարդալիս։ Ինձ թվում է հետևյալը՝ անհաջողությունների շղթայից ու խորը հիասթափությունից ծնվել են կոշտ հարցեր, որոնց պատասխանները Դուք ինքներդ Ձեզ տվել եք այնքանով, ինչքանով որ Աստվածների մասին գիտությունը, իմա՝ կրոնն է տալիս իր աշխարհայացքի շրջանակներում գոյություն ունեցող հարցերին պատասխաններ փնտրող հավատացյալին։ Այսինքն օրինակ եթե ծնվում է հարց՝ որտեղի՞ց այս մեզ շրջապատող աշխարհը, ապա Կտակարանը տալիս է պատասխան՝ Աստված ստեղծեց աշխարհը, զավակս (ասենք թե 7 օրում)։  Ավելի բարդ հարցերը այստեղ գուցե այդքան հուսալքող չթվան, եթե հավատացյալը հավատում է, որ նույն այդ Աստված այս ամենի (իմա իր ստեղծածի) մասին հոգ է տանում։ Հիմա Ձեր պարագայում ըստ իմ հասկացածի (չեմ բացառում, որ սխալվում եմ) հետևյալն է ՝ նշաններ կան, որ Հայերը ընտրյալ ժողովուրդ են, և նշաններ կան, որ շուտով *հայ* ժողովուրդը կհասկանա թե ինչ է ուզում իր ոգին, և կձգտի Աստվածայինի, տիեզերականի, գերբնականի, ամենաքիչը՝ մարդկային վեհ ու բարձր արժեքների։ Իսկ հողեղեն այս ձգտումները, ասենք՝ իշխանափոխություն, ժողովրդավարություն, օրենքի հավասարություն, դրանք ողորմելի են թվում Ձեզ։ Բայց դուք այնուամենայնիվ կողմ եք, որ լինի ժողովուրդ, և լինի միավորված։ Ընդհանրացնելով այս ամենը նվաստս հասկանում է, թե՝ ժողովուրդ միավորվեք, բայց ոչինչ մի արեք, սպասեք ճակատագրական ժամին այնպես, ինչպես ասենք Մովսեսն էր մոլորված սպասում մինչև Աստված ամպերի միջից նրան կանչի լեռան գագաթը ու ցույց տա այն ճանապարհը, որը հարմար է, հեշտ է, Աստված արդեն հարթել է այն նախապես…
Հարգելի Philosopher, այն որ Դուք ասում եք, թե՝ վառվող նավից դեպի շնաձկների երախը, կամ դեպի ցուրտ ջուրը առանց հետագա տաք թեյի հույսի, ապա թռուցիկ պատմեմ այն առակը, որը Եզոպոսը պատմեց փռուգիացիներին՝ մարդկության երկըտրանքի վերաբերյալ։ Ուրեմն Աստված մարդուն ցույց տվեց երկու ճանապարհ՝ մեկը սկզբում հարթ էր ու ողորկ, լայն էր ու կոկիկ, իսկ վերջում անդունդներ ու որոգայթներ, փշեր ու տատասկ։ Մյուսը՝ սկզբում նեղ էր ու դժվարին, վտանգներով լի, իսկ վերջում լայն ու սահուն, մարգագետիններով ու փափուկ կանաչով։ 
Ասել կուզի ոչ մի դրական, լավ բան այս կյանքում հեշտ չի տրվում,  մարդկությունը դեռ չի հայտնաբերել այդ հեշտ ու լավ ճանապարհը դեպի համամարդկային վեհ կաճառները։
Ուրեմն Օլիմպոսից կարելի է իջնել գետնին ու մտածել պրագմատիկ, պրակտիկ, արտահայտել մտքեր, որոնք հասանելի են մահկանացուներից շատերին։ 
Օրինակ ասենք Հայաստանում գունավոր հեղափոխությունը առայժմ ձախողվեց, բայց պայքարը շարունակվում է։ Իսկ ինչու՞ գունավոր, որովհետև մեզ նոր զոհեր պետք չեն, մեզ պատերազմ պետք չի։ Իսկ ինչու՞ է պետք հեղափոխություն, որովհետև իշխանությունները չեն կարող, իսկ ժողովուրդը չի ուզում… այստեղ հասանք մեր արմատական խնդրին։ Ո՞վ ասեց, որ ժողովուրդը չի ուզում, ժողովրդի մի ստվար զանգվա՛ծ չի ուզում, իսկ մնացածները չգիտեն (ես ժողովուրդ չեմ համարում իշխանական կլանի կերակրամանից օգտվող մորթապաշտներին, քանզի նրան փոքրամասնություն են)։ Այս չգիտությունն է մեր խնդիրը։ Դրա համար էլ առայժմ թավշյա հեղափոխությունը իր ողջ թափը չի ստանում, քանզի դեռ ժողովրդի մի այլ ստվար զանգվածի խաբել են կայունություն կորցնելու վախով։ Իսկ իրականում թավշյա հեղափոխության առավելությունն էլ հենց այն է, որ երկրի կայունությունը դրանից շատ չի տուժում, վկա այդ ճանապարհով անցած երկրները։ Այստեղ շատ մարդիկ վախենում են (մի մեծ մասի վախեցրել են նաև քարզչությամբ) մի այնպիսի սանիտարահիգիենիկ պրոցեդուրայից ինչպիսին է հոգնան, շարունակում են տառապել օրգանիզմում կուտակված թույներից։ 
Շատ գրեցի, ներեցեք, առայժմ այսքանը  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

Բարև Ձեզ հարգելի Առողջագետ։



> … Չէ որ "Ա"-ն ու "Բ"-ն նույնն են, իսկ սոցիալական հեղափոխությունները` որպես օրենք, պատրանք: Միայն գիտակցության փոփոխությունն է փոխում հասարակությունը:


Իմ թշվառ կարծիքով այս շարժման մեջ ամենաքիչը սոցիալական պայքարն է, դա իշխանությունների քարոզչությունն է՝ թե երևանցիները նախանձում են ղարաբաղցիներին, քանի որ նրանք էլ են ուզում ղարաբաղցիների պես ճոխ ապրել։ 
Այս շարժումը սոցիալական համարելը կարծում եմ նվաստացնում է այս շարժման անդամներին։ Ես ինքս սոցիալական խնդիրներ չունեմ, բայց բողոքում եմ անհիմն թանկացումների դեմ, բողոքում եմ հանուն արդարության։



> …ապա այսօր մենք ձեզ ասում ենք, որ այդ թիմը հրաշալի է` հինը քանդելու համար, բայց նորը կառուցել չգիտի, նորի ճարտարապետներ չունի: Եվ չի էլ խոստանում, ի դեպ, այս քարոզարշավի ընթացքում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չի էլ խոստացել լավ իշխանություն/ ասել է, այդպիսի երևույթ չի լինում/, նա խոստացել է միայն մի-բան, քանդել այսօրվանը, ազատել մեզ այսօրվա գերությունից:


 Դուք կուզեի՞ք, որ այդ թիմը հինը առհասարակ քանդած չլիներ և սովետական կարգերը մնային։ Ինչ վերաբերում է թե Տեր–Պետրոսյանը բացի քանդելուց այլ բան չի խոստացել, ապա թվում է թե ծանոթ չեք նրա նախընտրական ծրագրի հետ։



> Դա էլ քիչ չէ, բայց ասածս այն, որ նոր գերությունը կարող է նույնքան անտանելի լինել` գերությունը գերություն է:  Ի դեպ, նրան հրապարակ է բերել այդ նույն կյանքի կարոտը, իր հոգին, իր ապրելու բնազդը, և ոչ թե նոր, պայծառ երկիր կառուցելու ունակությունն ու հնարավորությունը:


Ազատություն գոռացող մարդուց ավելի հեշտ է ազատություն ստանալը, քան՝ ազատություն բառից վախեցող մարդուց։ Ազատ մարդը կարող է ազատություն տալ, անազատ մարդը ինչքան էլ Ազատիչ լինի, չի կարող։




> Ասված է,* չկա այլ ռեֆորմ, բացի բարոյականից, մյուս բոլոր հեղափոխություններն անիմաստ են, եթե չի փոխվում ազգային գիտակցության և բարոյականության չափանիշը: Կասեք, շարժումը նպաստում է դրան, գուցե, այո, բայց նաև, նպատակներին չհասած հանրությունը հեղափոխությունից հետո այնպիսի խորը դեպրեսիա է ապրում, որը հետ է գցում հասարակության զարգացումը տասնյակ տարիներով:*


Նպատակին չհասնելու վախից անգործության մատնվելը դա հիվանդություն է, ենթակա է բուժման։ Իսկ այս շարժումը հիմնականում բարոյական է, մարդիկ պահանջում են բարոյականություն, այսինքն չեն ուզում սուտ, անարդարություն, ստորություն, բռնարարքներ։



> 2.  և վերջինը. ազատությունը ունի տարբեր շերտեր, և դրանցից *ամենաբարձրը ներքին ազատությունն է, դա նախ անհատական, ապա նոր հասարակական կատեգորիա է, որը ձեռք է բերվում անհատի զարգացման ճանապարհին, կաթիլ առ կաթիլ և գրեթե կապված չէ տարիքային կատեգորիայի կամ անգամ պատմական շրջափուլերի հետ:* Չեն կարող այսօրվա բոլոր 20-տարեկանները ավելի ազատ լինել, քան 70-80 տարեկանները, որ "հաղթահարել" են իրենց միջի "ստրուկին", կամ ձեր սերունդը մեխանիկորեն` ժամանակների բերումով, ավելի ազատ, քան Վոլտերն ու Պյութագորասը, որ ապրել են դարեր առաջ բռնապետությունների օրոք:
> Ներքին ազատությունը շատ ավելի բարդ երևույթ է, և շատ ավելի դժվարությամբ է ձեռք բերվում, քան այն, ինչ դուք դրա տակ հասկանում եք; Մաղթում եմ ձեզ  կյանքի ընթացքում ձեռք բերել այնքան ներքին ազատություն, որից դուք լիուլի բավարարված կլինեք:
> *Մենք բոլորս`ես, դուք, մյուս բոլորս, մեկ ազգային օրգանիզմ ենք, և սխալ կլինի, եթե իմ անցած փորձն ու ուղին, իմ տարած հիվանդությունը, իմ ձեռք բերած փորձը  ձեզ ոչինչ չտա, և դուք նորից սկսեք զրոյից, ինչպես հաճախ վարվում են մարդիկ և հասարակությունները, այդ պատճառով էլ դոփում են տեղում, առանց էական առաջընթացի:*
> Իսկ իմ փորձն ասում է. շարժումը  հրաշալի է, ոգևորությունը կյանք է, սակայն լավ ու խոհուն մտածեք, թե այս "խարխուլ" տունը քանդելուց հետո ինչ եք ուզում կառուցել, շատ լավ ու շատ խոհուն մտածեք, և կարևորը, ազատվեք այդ` երիտասարդությանը բնորոշ, բայց  խանգարող կրքից. կրքի մեջ կայացրած ոչ մի որոշում իմաստուն չի լինում:


Մի օրինակ բերեմ տարիքի և փորձի վերաբերյալ։ Լամպերին լավ ծանոթ և լամպերի ֆունկցիոնալությամբ հիացած փորձառու ճարտարագետը տրանզիստորներով հաճախ չի հետաքրքրվում, քանի որ լամպերով կարողացել է լուծել իրեն հետաքրքրող բոլոր խնդիրները։ Իսկ երիտասարդ ճարտարագետը տրանզիստորներով լուծում է ավելի բարդ խնդիրներ, քանի որ ծանոթ է տրանզիստորների ֆուկցիոնալությանը բայց կարող է և լամպերին շատ ծանոթ չլինել։ Կյանքը փոխվում է, նաև սովորույթներն ու ձևերն են փոխվում։
 Հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը։  :Hi:

----------


## Philosopher

Հարգելի Վիշապ, իմ գրառման մեջ ամեն ինչ կարծես ասված է: Մտորումներիդ հետ համաձայն եմ ամբողջությամբ, սակայն դրանք առնվազն չեն հերքում իմ ասածները կամ գուցե նաև հաստատում դրանք: Հեղափոխության մասին ես արդեն ասացի ու չգունավորելով: Խոսեցի նաև ժողովրդի մասին`նույնպես չգունավորելով: Իսկ հոգնայից իսկապես պետք չէ վախենալ, հատկապես գիտակցության հոգնայից :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

Ինձ թվում է ամեն մեկն էլ այնքան հզոր, անկոտրում ներքնաշխարհ ունի, որ ...
Չգիտես ինչու էտքան մեծ տեղ է տրվում խոսքին: Զուտ խոսքին:
Խոսքը առանց խոսքի սեփականատիրոջ ռեզյումեի կարևոր չի: Սա առաջինը:
Երկրորդ՝ էտ խոսքը լսողի մի ականջից կարող է մտնել, մյուսից դուրս գալ, որովհետև, օրինակ լսողի ներքինի, դաստիրակության, գեների հետ ներդաշնակ  չի:
Էնպես որ սովետակ-ֆաշիստական "Ագիտացիա" ասվածին ես անտարբեր եմ: Դա շղարշ է միայն իրենցից սարսափած հասարակությունների գործողությունների մոտիվացիան շղարշելու համար, բացատրելու համար որ այլ մոտիվացիան առաջացել է գաղափարից, որն էլ հզոր ագիտացիայի ծնունդ է:
Մի խոսքով ագիտացիան սուտ բան է: Ու թող ոչ մեկն էլ չտարվի էտ պրոցեսով  :Smile: :
Հայտնի է "գայլի գլխին ավետարան կարդացին, իսկ  նա  թե - ոչխարները ո՞ր կողմ գնացին  :LOL: ":
 Սա ավելի ճիշտ է: Սա ավելի բնական է: Իսկ *ինչ որ բնական է, դա բարոյական է:*
Էնպես որ գայլերին ոչ թե պետք է ագիտացիա անել, այլ գայլերից պետք է պաշտպանվել:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Չէ, հաստատ չի մահացել  :Smile: 
դեռ նոր մտահղացումներ, երիտասարդական ակցիաների ծրագրեր կան... հենց որոշակի ինֆորմացիա ունենամ, կգրեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Overdose

Այ մարդ բան չեմ հասկանում: Ասում եք ժամանակին մտածում էինք Լևոնը հանցագործ ա, հետո համոզվեցինք որ սուրբ է, և այլն.......  Ա տեպեր` յա կրասնի, հա?? :LOL: 
Գլխարկները սկսել են շուտ փոփոխվել, հա??

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Այ մարդ բան չեմ հասկանում: Ասում եք ժամանակին մտածում էինք Լևոնը հանցագործ ա, հետո համոզվեցինք որ սուրբ է, և այլն.......  Ա տեպեր` յա կրասնի, հա??
> Գլխարկները սկսել են շուտ փոփոխվել, հա??


Լևոնը երբեք էլ սուրբ չի եղել ու երբեք էլ չի դառնա  :Wink: 
Ուղղակի փաստը էնա, որ "այլընտրանք" ասվածը գոյություն չունի: Հենց որ հայտնվի կարելի կլինի մտածել Լևոնը թե "այլընտրանքը", բայց քանի դեռ չկա, ինչ արած...

----------


## Chuk

Շարունակենք դիտարկումների շարքը.

*Philosopher-ին:*
Սիրելի Հայկ, մտորումներն անկառավարելի են: Իսկ իմ պայքարը՝ ազատության համար պայքարը ինձ թելադրում է, որ ես իմ մտորումները պետք է նաև ազատ ներկայացնեմ: Պատկերացնենք մի պահ, որ ես նստած խոսում եմ սիրելի հայրիկիդ հետ, բանավիճում եմ, անհարմար զգալով նրա ալեհեր մազերից, որ պետք է նրան հակաճառեմ: Ի՞նչ կլիներ: Առաջինը նա իմ հայացքից, իմ ձայնից, գուցե կարմրությունից կզգար, որ ես քաշվելով, բայց ստիպված եմ խոսում, որովհետև իմ համար անընդունելի են նրա տեսակետներից գոնե մի քանիսը: Նա կզգար նաև, որ չնայած հակաճառում եմ իրեն, բայց ունեմ մեծ պատկառանք հենց թեկուզ նրա համար, որ կյանք է ապրել, տեսել, արարել քո նմանին և այլն: Այդ պատկառանքը իմ համար ամենակարևոր կատեգորիաներից մեկն է: Ուրեմն իմ գրառումն էլ պետք է սկսվեր այդ տողերով. «թեև ձեզնից երիտասարդ եմ, բայց...»: Ու պետք է, ոչ թե կարող էր սկսվել: Կառավարելի չեն նաև գաղափարախոսությունների ընկալումներն ու այո՛, իմ համար ծիծաղելի է թե առաջնորդության գաղափարը, թե այլ գաղափարներ (քաղաքական և ոչ քաղաքական), թեև ես դրանք չեմ արհամարհում, ընդունում, նույնիսկ հարգում եմ այդ գաղափարախոսությունների կրողներին: Սա ցածր ինտելեկտուալության, անտրամաբանականության կամ քիչ ինֆորմացված լինելու նշան չէ:

Բայց ամենից ավելի, Հայկ, չեմ ընդունում քո պնդումները, որ դու ավելին ես հասկանում, ընկալում, քան շարժման այլ երիտասարդ մասնակիցներ: Սրանից, ներիր, բայց մեծամտության հոտ է գալիս: Ես շատ «հեղափոխական» երիտասարդների հետ եմ շփվել, նրանք գիտեն իրենց ցանկությունը, գիտեն ինչ են ուզում, գիտեն ինչի համար են պայքարում: Նրանք զուտ սոցիալականի կամ հակադրվելու համար չեն պայքարում: Նրանք պայքարում են այն ամենի համար, ինչ դու ասում ես: Այո՛, գուցե դու ավելի կրթված ես, տրամաբանությունդ հրաշալի է, շատ ես դատել այս խնդրի շուրջ, բայց դա ինձ, քեզ, Պողոսին իրավունք չի տալիս բարձրից խոսել նրանց մասին ու համարել զուտ պայքարի մարտիկ, որտև այո, մենք պայքարի մարտիկ ենք, բայց ոչ միայն:


*Առողջագետին*
Սիրելի տիկին Նալյան, ես ընկալում ու հասկանում եմ Ձեր տեսակետն ու հիմնականում համաձայն եմ Ձեր խոհերին, բայց երեք հիմնական անհամաձայնություն ունեմ:
1. Արդյոք 88-ից շարժումից հետո միայն հինը քանդվեց, թե այնուամենայնիվ նորը ստեղծվեց: Ստեղծվեց: Վստահ եմ, որ ստեղծվեց: Ո՞վ կպատկերացներ, որ այդ հեղափոխությունից 20 տարի հետո մենք հայատառ գրերով հեռվից հեռու իրար հետ քննարկելու ենք այս հարցերը: Սա քի՞չ է: Պարզունակ օրինակ բերեցի:
2. Արդյոք հիմա չկան մարդիկ, ովքեր մեր առջև կանգնած հիմնական պատը կոտրելուց հետո կարող են նորը ստեղծել: Կան: Ես, Ձեր որդին, շարժման ակունքներում կանգնած, ոչ սովետական ժամանակներում մեծացած երիտասարդները, ովքեր ուրիշ երկրներում էլ են եղել, ուսանել, տեսել, փորձ ձեռք բերել ու նրանց միայն պետք է թույլատրել, որ գործեն: Առաջին նախապայմանը պատը քանդելն է: Հիմա դա ենք անում: Մեր այս պայքարն էտապ առ էտապ է լինելու: Գոնե ես դա եմ ուզում ու դրան եմ գնում, նաև ուրիշները:
3. Այո, իմ ծնողների, Ձեր սերունդը ունի ներքին ազատություն, ես դա երբեք չեմ կարող հերքել: Սակայն հին հուշերը, Ձեր ապրած տարիների նստվածքն ամբողջովին չի կարող մաքրված լինել Ձեր ներքինից:

1988 թվականին Ազատություն հրապարակում հավաքվածների 90%-ը եկել էր և Ղարաբաղի ազատության համար և իրենց սեփական ազատության համար, եկել էին մեծ ձգտումներով և ամենայն հավանականությամբ չէին էլ պատկերացնում, թե ինչքան դառն է իրական անկախության ճանապարհը և թե ինչպես պետք է հետո տարբերակեն, որտեղի՞ց է սկսվել ուղիղ կախվածությունը որևէ երկրից, և ո՞րն է պարզապես տարբեր թելերով կախված լինել տարբեր երկրներից: Սովետում ապրած մարդու համար դժվար էր դա հասկանալ: Հետևաբար հետո նաև մեծ հիասթափություններ, որովհետև սովետի մարդը, ուզե՞ր, թե՞ չուզեր, դաստիարակվել էր Լենին պապիկի գաղափարախոսությամբ և կարծում էր, թե մեկ առաջնորդը կարող է ամեն ինչ իրենց փոխարեն անի: Կարծում եմ, որ սխալները հենց այդտեղից եկան, հիասթափությունները՝ նույնպես: Ձեր սերունդը առաջնորդի վրա կառուցած իր երազանքները փշրված գտավ ու այլևս չհավատաց ոչ մի բանի և ոչ մեկին: Մեր սերունդ, կարծում եմ, որ այսպես թե այնպես դաստիարակվելով ձեր սերնդի սխալներով, առավել պատրաստ է հասկանալու և ընկալելու, որ առաջնորդները չեն որոշում երկրի հիմնական քաղաքականությունը, այլ ժողովուրդն ինքն է որոշում, թե ինչ ճանապարհով պիտի գնա, իսկ առաջնորդը ընդամենը իսկապես գործիք է, որը պիտի աշխատի ժողովրդի համար: Մեր սերունդը չի կարող և չի ուզում ապրել այսօրվա Հայաստանում և մեզ անհրաժեշտ են իրական, նորմալ փոփոխություններ: Մենք որոշել ենք, որ պիտի ոչ միայն պատը քանդենք, այլ հետագայում նաև շենացնենք այս երկիրը: Մենք հույս ունենք, որ շատ խոշոր հիասթափություններ չենք ունենա, որովհետև իրադրությունն այլ է, քան 1988-ին էր և արդեն ոչ թե զրոյից ենք սկսելու, այլ Ձեր՝ մեզ հասցրած ժառանգությունից:

Հ.Գ. Խոստանում եմ գտնել ու այստեղ տեղադրել 8 տարեկանում գրածս հեքիաթը:

----------


## Philosopher

> Շարունակենք դիտարկումների շարքը.
> 
> *Philosopher-ին:*
> Սիրելի Հայկ, մտորումներն անկառավարելի են: Իսկ իմ պայքարը՝ ազատության համար պայքարը ինձ թելադրում է, որ ես իմ մտորումները պետք է նաև ազատ ներկայացնեմ: Պատկերացնենք մի պահ, որ ես նստած խոսում եմ սիրելի հայրիկիդ հետ, բանավիճում եմ, անհարմար զգալով նրա ալեհեր մազերից, որ պետք է նրան հակաճառեմ: Ի՞նչ կլիներ: Առաջինը նա իմ հայացքից, իմ ձայնից, գուցե կարմրությունից կզգար, որ ես քաշվելով, բայց ստիպված եմ խոսում, որովհետև իմ համար անընդունելի են նրա տեսակետներից գոնե մի քանիսը: Նա կզգար նաև, որ չնայած հակաճառում եմ իրեն, բայց ունեմ մեծ պատկառանք հենց թեկուզ նրա համար, որ կյանք է ապրել, տեսել, արարել քո նմանին և այլն: Այդ պատկառանքը իմ համար ամենակարևոր կատեգորիաներից մեկն է: Ուրեմն իմ գրառումն էլ պետք է սկսվեր այդ տողերով. «թեև ձեզնից երիտասարդ եմ, բայց...»: Ու պետք է, ոչ թե կարող էր սկսվել: Կառավարելի չեն նաև գաղափարախոսությունների ընկալումներն ու այո՛, իմ համար ծիծաղելի է թե առաջնորդության գաղափարը, թե այլ գաղափարներ (քաղաքական և ոչ քաղաքական), թեև ես դրանք չեմ արհամարհում, ընդունում, նույնիսկ հարգում եմ այդ գաղափարախոսությունների կրողներին: Սա ցածր ինտելեկտուալության, անտրամաբանականության կամ քիչ ինֆորմացված լինելու նշան չէ:
> 
> Բայց ամենից ավելի, Հայկ, չեմ ընդունում քո պնդումները, որ դու ավելին ես հասկանում, ընկալում, քան շարժման այլ երիտասարդ մասնակիցներ: Սրանից, ներիր, բայց մեծամտության հոտ է գալիս: Ես շատ «հեղափոխական» երիտասարդների հետ եմ շփվել, նրանք գիտեն իրենց ցանկությունը, գիտեն ինչ են ուզում, գիտեն ինչի համար են պայքարում: Նրանք զուտ սոցիալականի կամ հակադրվելու համար չեն պայքարում: Նրանք պայքարում են այն ամենի համար, ինչ դու ասում ես: Այո՛, գուցե դու ավելի կրթված ես, տրամաբանությունդ հրաշալի է, շատ ես դատել այս խնդրի շուրջ, բայց դա ինձ, քեզ, Պողոսին իրավունք չի տալիս բարձրից խոսել նրանց մասին ու համարել զուտ պայքարի մարտիկ, որտև այո, մենք պայքարի մարտիկ ենք, բայց ոչ միայն:


Արտ, ես ասացի այն, ինչ ասացի: Չեմ կարծում, որ ավելացնելու բան կա էական ասելիքիս մեջ: Եվ ոչ էլ պակասեցնելու կամ խմբագրելու հաստատաբար: Ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, թե ինչպես ու ինչ բարձրությունից եմ նայում այսօրվա երիտասարդ հեղափոխականին, այդ մասին ևս ասացի.




> Այս պահին հայ հասարակությունը լուծում է իր համար *հասանելի* խնդիրներ: Այդ խնդիրները, անկեղծ ասեմ, ինձ համար անհամադրելի են այն խնդիրների հետ, որոնք ես կցանկանայի, որ հայ հանրությունը լուծեր, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ` տարամակարդակ են: Բայց ես գիտեմ, որ նա այդ խնդիրը պետք է լուծի` ապագայում իմ ու քո դրած խնդիրները լուծելու համար: Իմ` Հայկ կամ Philosopher լինելը ինձ չի ազատում պայքարին մասնակցելու իմ պարտականությունից, ինչպես Էսքիլեսին Էսքիլես լինելը չէր ազատում իր սիրտ-քաղաքի համար պայքարելու պարտականությունից: Ես իմ սիրտ-քաղաքի տերն եմ ու տերն եմ իմ էության ու դրանք հակադրել չեմ ուզում: *Ես հպարտ եմ իմ քաղաքի համար պայքարող, թեկուզ իմ ինտելեկտի նշույլն անգամ չունեցող երիտասարդով:*


Այս տողերի մեջ մեծատմությու՞ն տեսնել... Եթե ցանկանում ես, տես: Ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, որ դու հանդիպել ես բազմաթիվ հեղափոխականների, որոնք գիտեն ինչ են ուզում, ապա ես չեմ պնդել հակառակը: Այլ խնդիր է, որ նրանք չեն ցանկանում այն, ինչ ես կցանկանայի, որ ցանկանային, և այս առումով հիմնավորված չէ տեսակետդ, թե նրանք պայքարում են այն ամեն համար, ինչ ես ուզում եմ: Ես ուզում եմ միայնակության խնդրի վերացում` որպես եվրոպական քաղաքակրթության մեծագույն պրոբլեմ: Նրանք պայքարու՞մ են դրա համար: Ես ուզում եմ մասսայական հասարակության և նրա ատրիբուտների վերացում` որպես ժամանակակից, արդեն վաղուց դեմոկրատական դարձած եվրոպական հասարակության հիմնախնդիր, և ուզում եմ այդպիսի հասարակության ձևավորման կանխում: Իմ հասարակական-քաղաքական ցանկությունների շարքը բավականին երկար ու ավելի հիմնավոր է: Նրանք պայքարու՞մ են դրա համար: Իհարկե, ոչ: Մի պնդիր անպնդելին: Ես ասել եմ` նրանք իմ քաղաքի մարտիկներն են: Եվ ասել եմ` նրանց` իմ պատկերացրած նպատակների համար չպայքարելը չի ազատում ինձ նրանց հետ պայքարելու պարտականությունից: Ես ամեն ինչ եմ ասել: 

Հ.Գ. Եթե ութ տարեկանում գրածդ հեքիաթը այն հեքիաթն է, որի մասին հարգարժան ծնողներդ պատմում էին, ապա, քանի որ դժվար թե նորից գրառում անեմ այս թեմայում, հենց այս պահին ուզում եմ ասել, որ այդ հեքիաթը ավելի քան իմաստուն հեքիաթ է, ավելի իմաստուն, քան նույնիսկ ես ու դու կարող ենք պատկերացնել: Այսքանը:

----------


## Chuk

> Նրանք պայքարու՞մ են դրա համար: Իհարկե, ոչ: Մի պնդիր անպնդելին:


Պայքարում են, Հայկ, իհարկե պայքարում են:
Նրանք պայքարում են իրենց պատկերացրած երկրի համար, պայքարում են, որ այն ստեղծեն: Համընկնու՞մ են նրանց պատկերացումները քոնին: Չեմ կարծում: Ամեն մեկիս երազն ուրիշ է, աշխարհայացքն ուրիշ է, մտածելակերպը ուրիշ է: Բայց հիմնական համընկումներ կա՞ն... քեզ ճանաչում եմ: Կան:
Պնդում եմ:

----------


## Philosopher

> Պայքարում են, Հայկ, իհարկե պայքարում են:
> Նրանք պայքարում են իրենց պատկերացրած երկրի համար, պայքարում են, որ այն ստեղծեն: Համընկնու՞մ են նրանց պատկերացումները քոնին: Չեմ կարծում: Ամեն մեկիս երազն ուրիշ է, աշխարհայացքն ուրիշ է, մտածելակերպը ուրիշ է: Բայց հիմնական համընկումներ կա՞ն... քեզ ճանաչում եմ: Կան:
> Պնդում եմ:


Ես էլ եմ պնդում ու պնդել եմ արդեն մեջբերածս տեքստի մեջ: Իսկ հայացքների ու երազանքների անհամապատասխանությունը, ուրախ եմ, որ տեսար: Դա է այս երկրի ապագան` քո տեսնելը, իմ ու բազմաթիվ մարդկանց անհամաձայնությունը ասածներիդ ոչ կարճ շարանի հետ ու մեր միասնական գոյությունը` մի տեղում ու նպատակը` նույն հորիզոնում:

----------


## dvgray

Հետաքրքիր է, ինչ-որ մեկը հնարավորություն ու՞նի մեքենան 0 կմ/ժամ արագությունից միանգամից տեղափոխի 100 կմ/ժամ:
Պատասխանը կարծեմ միանշանակ ոչն է:
Իսկ ինչու՞ է թվում, թե ինչ-որ մեկը /կամ մի ազգ կամ հասարակություն/ հնարավորություն ունի անցում կատարելու վաղ ֆեոդալիզմից /որտեղ էր Հայաստանը 1988 թվին/ դեպի զարգացած բուրժուա-դեմոկրատական հասարակարգ:
Ոնց որ ֆիզիկայում է, նույնն է նաև այստեղ: Չի կարելի:
Պետք է պարտադիր անցնել բոլոր միջանկյալ հասարակական-ֆորմացիաները: Ուրիշ հարց է, թե ինչքան մեծ արագացումով մենք կանցնեք: Դա կախված է մեզանից, և մեր ժամանակակից միջավայրից:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է այս բոլոր ֆորմացիաներից էլ վեր մի այլ կատեգորիայի մասի՞ն… ապա ըստ նույն մեզ շրջապատող տիեզերքում Մյունխաուզենի տրյուկը չի անցնում ՝ որն է մազերիցտ բռնած քեզ վեր քաշել: Դրա համար այլ տիեզերքներ է պետք "ճարել": Սակայն արդյո՞ք նրանք մեր կարիքը ունեն: Արդյոք նրանք մեզ կընդունեն: Կասկածում եմ: Ավելին՝ համոզված եմ որ "ՈՉ"
 :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հետաքրքիր է, ինչ-որ մեկը հնարավորություն ու՞նի մեքենան 0 կմ/ժամ արագությունից միանգամից տեղափոխի 100 կմ/ժամ:
> Պատասխանը կարծեմ միանշանակ ոչն է:
> Իսկ ինչու՞ է թվում, թե ինչ-որ մեկը /կամ մի ազգ կամ հասարակություն/ հնարավորություն ունի անցցում կատարելու վաղ ֆեոդալիզմից /որտեղ էր Հայաստանը 1988 թվին/ դեպի զարգացած բուրժուա-դեմոկրատական հասարակարգ:
> Ոնց որ ֆիզիկայում է, նույնն է նաև այստեղ: Չի կարելի:
> Պետք է պարտադիր անցնել բոլոր միջանկյալ հասարակական-ֆորմացիաները: Ուրիշ հարց է, թե ինչքան մեծ արագացումով մենք կանցնեք: Դա կախված է մեզանից, և մեր ժամանակակից միջավայրից:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է այս բոլոր ֆորմացիաներից էլ վեր մի այլ կատեգորիայի մասի՞ն… ապա ըստ նույն մեզ շրջապատող տիեզերքում Մյունխաուզենի տրյուկը չի անցնում ՝ որն է մազերիցտ բռնած քեզ վեր քաշել: Դրա համար այլ տիեզերքներ է պետք "ճարել": Սակայն արդյո՞ք նրանք մեր կարիքը ունեն: Արդյոք նրանք մեզ կընդունեն: Կասկածում եմ: Ավելին՝ համոզված եմ որ "ՈՉ"


Դիվ, դու շատ լավատես ես...էստեղ վաղ ֆեոդալիզմ չի: Ուշ ստրկատիրություն է  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, դու շատ լավատես ես...էստեղ վաղ ֆեոդալիզմ չի: Ուշ ստրկատիրություն է


Galatea ջան:
Կարող է և դու ես ճիշտ:
Ես էսպես ասած իմ  "սիրողական" մակարդակով եմ բնորոշել:
 :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Galatea ջան:
> Կարող է և դու ես ճիշտ:
> Ես էսպես ասած իմ  "սիրողական" մակարդակով եմ բնորոշել:


Դե իմն էլ առանձնապես "պրոֆեսիոնալ" չի  :Smile:  Ուղղակի քեզնից ավելի վատատես եմ, երևի: Կամ էլ ինքնակամ ու ուժով ստրկացածների հետ հարկադիր շփումս է իրենն ասում:

----------


## Chuk

Ավելացնեմ *dvgray*-ի գրածին, կամ ավելի ճիշտ նրա գրառումը կարդալուց հետո կատարեմ իմ նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ Առողջագետին ուղղածս մի պնդումի ամբողջացում: Երբ գրեցի, որ էտապ առ էտապ ենք առաջ գնալու, որ հիմա պատը քանդելու էտապն է, ուզում եմ անպայման նշել, որ դա երկրորդ էտապն է: Առաջին էտապն անցել է մեր ծնողների սերունդը՝ նաև Հեղինակի ու Առողջագետի ակտիվ մասնակցությամբ, 1988-1991-ին: Հիմա երկրորդ էտապն է ու մենք պատրաստ ենք այն անցնելուն:

----------


## dvgray

> Դե իմն էլ առանձնապես "պրոֆեսիոնալ" չի  Ուղղակի քեզնից ավելի վատատես եմ, երևի: Կամ էլ ինքնակամ ու ուժով ստրկացածների հետ հարկադիր շփումս է իրենն ասում:


Հա…
Դաժան բան է: Երբ կողքիններտ անվերջ լավ "տեր" են ուզում:

Հ.Գ. 
Մի հատ պահակ հարևան ունեինք: մի սեփական հիմնարկում մի հաստափոր "կազյոլի" :Smile:   համար պահակություն էր անում ամսական 15 000 դրամով, որը արդեն 6 ամիս է չէր վճարում էտ փողը: Բողոքում... բողոքում էր... թե էս ի՞նչ մարդիկ են, իրենք միլիոններ են աշխատում, իսկ ես ամբողջ գիշեր  անքուն պահակություն եմ անում, ու  իմ քնձռոտ 15000 չեն տալիս: Հենց էտ ժամանակ  իմ մեքենան փողոցում էր կանգնում: Իրեն առաջարկեցի՝ արի իմ մեքենայի կողքը գիշերը պահակ կանգնի, 15000-ըտ տալիս եմ նաղդ, ամսվա սկզբին:
Պատասխանեց թե, չհասկացանք  :Angry2: , դու ինձ ինչի տեղ ես դրել  :Angry2: :
 :LOL: 
Մտքումս ասի ավելի ազատ մարդու տեղ էի դրել, քան թե կաս իրականում:  Գնա ու էտպես էլ որոճա քո տիրոջ բաղերում:
 :Smile:

----------


## murmushka

> Հիմա երկրորդ էտապն է ու մենք պատրաստ ենք այն անցնելուն:


Եվ ուրեմն 
ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՄԻՆՉԵՎ ՎԵՐՋ

----------


## Հեղինակ

Chuk-ի խոսքերից

*Պատկերացնենք մի պահ, որ ես նստած խոսում եմ սիրելի հայրիկիդ հետ, բանավիճում եմ, անհարմար զգալով նրա ալեհեր մազերից, որ պետք է նրան հակաճառեմ*:

Սիրելի Chuk, "սիրելի հայրիկ" կատեգորիան մեր ընտանիքում չի գործում, և ոչ այն պատճառով, որ տարիքի նկատմամբ անհարգալից ենք, այլ այն պարզ պատճառով, որ մեր ազգի այս անկյալ վիճակի պատասխանատուն մեր "սիրելի հայրիկներն"  են` երևի սկսած Խորենացու ժամանակներից... Հայրերը իրենց անկենդան սովորույթ-ավանդույթները ժառանգում են զավակներին և...
Ուրեմն, սիրելի Chuk, առաջին կոչս է` հրաժարվել հայրերի ալեհեր մազերի մոգական-նավթալինոտ ազդեցությունից և պատրանքներից, այլապես մեր երկիրը չենք կարողանա հանել այս ճահիճից...

Երկրորդ, դուք` պատանի-երիտասարդ հեղափոխականդ պատարաստվում եք փշրել պատը...  Շատ լավ, և,  իհարկե, նկատի ունեք իշխանությունը... Իսկ մենք ավելի ծանր և ավելի հեղափոխական խնդիր ենք դնում` *ԷԹԻԿԱՊԵՍ, ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐԱՊԵՍ և  ԿԱԶՄԱԿԵՐՊՈՐԵՆ ՓՇՐԵԼ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ԱՄԲՈՂՋ ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ- ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ ԿԱՐԳԸ,(*իհարկե, սահմանադրական մեխանիզմով),  որի կամակատարն է դառնում ամեն իշխանություն` անկախ անձերից... Առանց հիվանդ համակարգի խորքային կազմալուծման` իշխանափոխությունը կտա միայն մակերեսային արդյունքներ...
Այնպես որ, սիրելի Chuk, երբ առաջին պատը կքանդեք` այնտեղ կհանդիպենք... 
Կամ դուք կգաք մեզ հետ` զարթոնք-հեղափոխությունը խորացնելու,   կամ խիստ գոհ ձեռք բերածով` իրարից կխլխլեք իշխանության պատառները... Այդ դեպքում մենք ձեզ`իշխանություն ստացած և մի քանի  օրում ծերացած հեղափոխականներիդ,  կթողնենք առաջին պատի փլատակների վրա և կշարունակենք ուղին:

Երրորդ` առաջին պատը քանդելուց հետո հեղափոխական զանգվածը մի հարց պետք է տա` Լա~վ,  իշխանությունը վերցրեցինք, իսկ պետությունը ինչպե՞ս կառուցենք: Այդ հարցը 1988-ից հետո չենք տվել...Որովհետև ծույլ ենք եղել, անկյալ ենք եղել, "մերնարեկացիներով" հոխորտացող ամբոխ ենք եղել...Եվ այդ հարցի պատասխանը մեզ "օգնել" են ստանալ...միջազգային շնաձկները, այն էլ տանելով միլիարդանոց վարկի ուղիղ կեսը... Եվ կառուցել ենք ա~յս երկիրը: Եվ` Դու, հեղափոխական զանգված` Chuk, Վիշապ և մյուսներ, եթե այս հարցը չեք տալու` նորից ձեր հեղափոխական գլուխները խոնարհվելու են...միջազգային շնաձկների առջև, իսկ նրանք հոյակապ վարպետությամբ կարողանում են ...խորհուդներ տալ: Եվ արդ, իմացեք, որ ամենամեծ հեղափոխությունը, որը կարող է անել այս Ազգը` *ԿՐԹՎԵԼՆ Է և ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆ ԱՌՈՂՋ ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԿԱՌՈՒՑՈՒՄՆ Է*:

  Սիրելի Chuk, պատը քանդելուց հետո ԵԹԵ ՄԵԶ  ՀԱՐՑՆԵՔ, թե ինչպես անել այդ գործը, ապա պատասխանը պատրաստ կլինի...Եթե որոշեք, որ այդ հարցի պատասխանը ձեզ կտա, օրինակ` լորդ Ջոնստոնը` Մեծ Բրիտանիայից,  կամ Ջորջ Սորոսը` գունավոր հեղափոխությունների հայրը,  ապա դա կլինի ձեր ընտրությունը:

Եվ, վերջապես, երրորդը: Եթե նույնիսկ մեզ հաջողվի Հայաստանում նոր որակի պետականություն ստեղծել, այն չի կարող կյանք ունենալ, քանի որ կա երրորդ պատը`Աշխարհակարգը` իր  նեոգաղութարարական համակարգով... Ահա այս համաշխարհային, քաղաքակրթական պատն է մեր առջև... Նրա դեմ կարող են կանգնել և քլունգ  վերցնել միայն...Ոգով պատանիները: Բայց այստեղ հասնելու համար ամեն մարդ ընդամենը մի հակառակորդի պետք հաղթի` ԻՆՔՆ ԻՐԵՆ, իր պատկերացումները, մանավանդ` "ալեհեր" նախնիներից ստացած մամշած ժառանգությունը:

Սիրելի Chuk, մեր սիրելի հայ երիտասարդություն, մենք երրորդ պատի մոտ, քլունգները ձեռքերիս` ձեզ ենք սպասում... եԹԵ ՄԻԱՅՆ ՀԱՍՆԵՔ`ԵՐՋԱՆԻԿ ԿԼԻՆԵՆՔ...

----------


## Chuk

Սիրելի Հեղինակ, ես Ձեզ կպատասխանեմ հաջորդ շաբաթ, փորձելով մանրամասն բացատրել թե ինչու եմ շարունակելու խոնարհվել ալեհեր գլուխների առջև և ինչու դուք այդպես էլ չեք հասկանում, որ մենք հենց պետության ձևն եք փոխում, ոչ թե անձերին:

Ցտեսություն, կհանդիպենք, հուսով եմ,  շաբաթ օրը:

----------


## Հեղինակ

> Սիրելի Հեղինակ, ես Ձեզ կպատասխանեմ հաջորդ շաբաթ, փորձելով մանրամասն բացատրել թե ինչու եմ շարունակելու խոնարհվել ալեհեր գլուխների առջև և ինչու դուք այդպես էլ չեք հասկանում, որ մենք հենց պետության ձևն եք փոխում, ոչ թե անձերին:


Սիրելի  Chuk, կարդացի գրառումդ. իմ կողմից բանավեճն ավարտված է, շնորհակալություն:
Վստահ եմ , որ "պետության ձևը" փոխելիս որևէ դժվարություն չեք ունենա...

----------


## Երվանդ

> Chuk-ի խոսքերից
> 
> *Պատկերացնենք մի պահ, որ ես նստած խոսում եմ սիրելի հայրիկիդ հետ, բանավիճում եմ, անհարմար զգալով նրա ալեհեր մազերից, որ պետք է նրան հակաճառեմ*:
> 
> Սիրելի Chuk, "սիրելի հայրիկ" կատեգորիան մեր ընտանիքում չի գործում, և ոչ այն պատճառով, որ տարիքի նկատմամբ անհարգալից ենք, այլ այն պարզ պատճառով, որ մեր ազգի այս անկյալ վիճակի պատասխանատուն մեր "սիրելի հայրիկներն"  են` երևի սկսած Խորենացու ժամանակներից... Հայրերը իրենց անկենդան սովորույթ-ավանդույթները ժառանգում են զավակներին և...
> Ուրեմն, սիրելի Chuk, առաջին կոչս է` հրաժարվել հայրերի ալեհեր մազերի մոգական-նավթալինոտ ազդեցությունից և պատրանքներից, այլապես մեր երկիրը չենք կարողանա հանել այս ճահիճից...
> 
> Երկրորդ, դուք` պատանի-երիտասարդ հեղափոխականդ պատարաստվում եք փշրել պատը...  Շատ լավ, և,  իհարկե, նկատի ունեք իշխանությունը... Իսկ մենք ավելի ծանր և ավելի հեղափոխական խնդիր ենք դնում` *ԷԹԻԿԱՊԵՍ, ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐԱՊԵՍ և  ԿԱԶՄԱԿԵՐՊՈՐԵՆ ՓՇՐԵԼ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ԱՄԲՈՂՋ ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ- ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ ԿԱՐԳԸ,(*իհարկե, սահմանադրական մեխանիզմով),  որի կամակատարն է դառնում ամեն իշխանություն` անկախ անձերից... Առանց հիվանդ համակարգի խորքային կազմալուծման` իշխանափոխությունը կտա միայն մակերեսային արդյունքներ...
> Այնպես որ, սիրելի Chuk, երբ առաջին պատը կքանդեք` այնտեղ կհանդիպենք... 
> ...


Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է ունեք արդյոք դուք մեխանիզմներ, կամ պատկերացնում եք արդյոք ուղին, ոնց եք ձեր վերը նշած մշակույթային հեղափոխությանը հասնելու, ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում են մեխանիզմները, ու իրական են արդյոնք դրանք թե չէ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Երկրորդ, դուք` պատանի-երիտասարդ հեղափոխականդ պատարաստվում եք փշրել պատը...  Շատ լավ, և,  իհարկե, նկատի ունեք իշխանությունը... Իսկ մենք ավելի ծանր և ավելի հեղափոխական խնդիր ենք դնում` *ԷԹԻԿԱՊԵՍ, ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐԱՊԵՍ և  ԿԱԶՄԱԿԵՐՊՈՐԵՆ ՓՇՐԵԼ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ԱՄԲՈՂՋ ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ- ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ ԿԱՐԳԸ,(*իհարկե, սահմանադրական մեխանիզմով),  որի կամակատարն է դառնում ամեն իշխանություն` անկախ անձերից... 
> 
> Եվ, վերջապես, երրորդը: Եթե նույնիսկ մեզ հաջողվի Հայաստանում նոր որակի պետականություն ստեղծել, այն չի կարող կյանք ունենալ, քանի որ կա երրորդ պատը`Աշխարհակարգը` իր  նեոգաղութարարական համակարգով... Ահա այս համաշխարհային, քաղաքակրթական պատն է մեր առջև... Նրա դեմ կարող են կանգնել և քլունգ  վերցնել միայն...Ոգով պատանիները: Բայց այստեղ հասնելու համար ամեն մարդ ընդամենը մի հակառակորդի պետք հաղթի` ԻՆՔՆ ԻՐԵՆ, իր պատկերացումները, մանավանդ` "ալեհեր" նախնիներից ստացած մամշած ժառանգությունը:
> 
> Սիրելի Chuk, մեր սիրելի հայ երիտասարդություն, մենք երրորդ պատի մոտ, քլունգները ձեռքերիս` ձեզ ենք սպասում... եԹԵ ՄԻԱՅՆ ՀԱՍՆԵՔ`ԵՐՋԱՆԻԿ ԿԼԻՆԵՆՔ...


Սիրելի Հեղինակ: Քանի որ դիմել եք ընդհանրապես երիտասարդությանը, ոչ թե միայն Չուկին, թույլ տվեք պատասխանել:

Երբ գրում եք` դուք, երիտասարդներդ,  իշխանության դեմ ու հետագայում` այդ  իշխանությունը խլխլելու համար կռիվ եք տալիս, իսկ ՄԵՆՔ մարդու բարոյականությունը, մտածելակերպն ու ապրելակերպն ենք ուզում փոխած լինել` այդ ՄԵնՔ-ը ովքե՞ր են: 

Մենք արդեն բոլորս հասկացանք, որ ՄԱՐԴԻԿ պետք է փոխվեն, մարդկանց գոլ ինքնամեծարումը, մի փոր լափի (c) համար տարվող կռիվը: Շատերն անգամ մինչև Ձեր բազմիցս կրկնելն էին դա հասկացել:

Բայց Դուք համառորեն կոչ եք անում երիտասարդությանը  միանգամից դառնալ քաղաքակիրթ. այն երիտասարդությանը, որոնցից շատերը անգամ ներկա խայտառակ վարչակազմի դեմ չի պայքարում...Հասկանու՞մ եք: Նրանց համար մեկ է այն, որ իրենց երեխաները օրերից մի օր ԱԶԱՏՈԻԹՅԱՆ հրապարակ մտնելու համար ստիպված են լինելու փող տալ: 
Նրանք նոր ստացած սրիկա, գող վարչապետին համարում են լավագույն ընտրություն, համակրելի դեմք: Այդ երիտասարդներն ասում են, որ մարտի մեկին զոհվածներին ՏԵՂՆ Է...ավելի շատ պետք է մեռնեին...

Ու երբ այդ մոլախոտերի մեջ հայտվում են մարդիկ, որոնք պատրաստ են առաջին քայլն անել, որպեսզի հետո իրենց թոռները հասնեն ձեր երազած ԿՈՒԼՏՈՒՐԱՅԻՆ ու ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿՐԹՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ,  Դուք, լինելով այդքան կրթված ու հաստատ բարի անձնավորություն, փոխանակ ոգևորեք, ուրախանաք, սիրտ տաք, ասեք` ապրեք էրեխեք, այն ինչ մենք չկարողացանք անել նախ սովետի ստրկության 70 տարիներին, հետո երրորդ հանրապետության ծնունդի տարիներին` հիմա դուք արեք: Լավ եք սկսել: Լավ է, որ դուք ՊԱՏՐԱՍՏ ԷԻՔ ՄԵՌՆԵԼ հանուն հեղափոխության:  Ու մեռաք:

Մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը հասկանում է, որ հեշտ չի լինելու: Բայց մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրն  ընտրել է այդ բարդ  ուղին: Սկզբունքների, համոզմունքների, անձնազոհության,  ընկերասիրության: ՄԵՆՔ ԵՆՔ ընտրել: Ստիպող չի եղել:

Հենց մենք ենք, որ պետք է թույլ չտանք, որ ժողովրդի արթնացած ոգին նորից գլխատեն: Ուրիշը չի աճի դեռ շատ երկար ժամանակ: Ի տարբերություն իշխանական համակարգի` այն յոթ գլխանի դև չէ:

Ու եթե գլխատեցին, եթե սպանեցին այդ ոգին, որին ի դեպ Դուք էլ եք նպաստում 5 պատ այն կողմ կանգնած ձեր քլունգներով, փոխանակ մեր կողքը կանգնելու,  Ձեր երազած Կուլտուրայի Վերածնունդը ՉԻ ԿԱՅԱՆԱԼՈՒ:

----------


## dvgray

> Մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը հասկանում է, որ հեշտ չի լինելու:


Հարգելիս  :Smile: 
Շատ ավելի հեշտ է լինելու, քան եղել է 1988-1992 առաջին բուրժուա-դեմոկրատական հեղափոխության ժամանակ: Շատ ավելի հեշտ ...  կոսմետիկ: Առաջինը շատ ավելի ծանր էր: Անփորձություն /դիլետանտութույն/ և ծանր ստրկատիրական վախի նստվածքը շատ դժվար էր առաջ տանում պրոցեսը: Դրա համար էլ այն ժամանակ մեծ ուժեր /ռեսուրսներ/ էին պահանջվում:
Այժմ շատ ավելի հեշտ է: Գնացքը մանրից, դանդաղ, ոլորր-մոլոր... բայց գոնե տեղից շարժվել է ու գնում է: Դրանով էլ ավելի հեշտ է շարժվող մարմինը շեղել իր սխալ ուղուց: Բայց պետք է խելքով գործել: Քանի որ եթե շարժվող գնացքի դեմը ընկենս, կարող է վրայովտ անցնի: Ինչը չէր եղել կանգնած գնացքի դեպքում:
 :Smile:

----------


## Հեղինակ

> _Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է ունեք արդյոք դուք մեխանիզմներ, կամ պատկերացնում եք արդյոք ուղին, ոնց եք ձեր վերը նշած մշակույթային հեղափոխությանը հասնելու, ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում են մեխանիզմները, ու իրական են արդյոնք դրանք թե չէ_:


Շնորհակալություն հարցի համար, մոտ օրերս կպատրաստեմ հղումները և կտեղադրեմ: Դրանք վերաբերում են Նոր որակի պետականության ստեղծման տեսությանը և գործելակերպին...Դրանք արտացոլված են առնվազն 10 գրքերի, բազմաթիվ հոդվածների և հայեցակարգ-ծրագրերի մեջ:

Galatea-ի խոսքերից:

_Ու եթե գլխատեցին, եթե սպանեցին այդ ոգին, որին ի դեպ Դուք էլ եք նպաստում 5 պատ այն կողմ կանգնած ձեր քլունգներով, փոխանակ մեր կողքը կանգնելու, Ձեր երազած Կուլտուրայի Վերածնունդը ՉԻ ԿԱՅԱՆԱԼՈՒ:
_
Շնորհակալ եմ գերիչ անկեղծության համար:
Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, եթե այս շարժումը մարի, ապա նա չի կատարի դետոնատորի իր դերը և չի կայանա զարթոնքի հետագա որակական խորացումը: Մենք (նկատի ունեմ հեղինակային խումբը) դավաճանած կլինեինք մեր տարիների գործին, եթե չլինեինք ձեզ հետ: եվ ինչպես կարող եմ չլինել,  երբ իրականացել է կանխատեսումս, որ արվել է 2003- ին: Ահա այն`
*Եթե ժողովրդի կամքը ոտնահարող  ռեժիմը, որի ներկա կրողները դուք եք ` չլուծարվի , ապա... հասունանալու է  քաղաքացիական  պայթյուն`նախ երկրի, ապա ձեր համար ողբալի հետևանքներով: Այսօրվանից պետք է մշակվեն  ռեժիմի լուծարման  և իշխանությունը ժողովրդին փոխանցելու մեխանիզմները: Այն իր գործելակերպով պետք  դուրս գա ռեժիմին ծանոթ քաղաքական հաշվարկի և առուծախի շահատենչ շրջանակից և լուծումը գտնի նախ տեսական – աշխարհայացքային տիրույթում:*

                                         Լ. Դռնոյան. «*Մի ժողովրդի քաղաքական ողբերգությունը»*
                                                                                               «Օր» եռօրյա, 2003թ., թիվ 138

Ահա, այդ պայթյունը փաստ է, նրա մեջ է ապագայի առաջին  բանալին: Բայց ի՞նչ  հակասություն կա, եթե ասում ենք, որ այստեղ անհրաժեշտ է...բանալիների փունջ: Իմ սխալը երևի այն է, որ ապագայի հարցադրումները ավելի շուտ եմ անում, քան... Բայց մեր տառապանքը փորձ ունի: Եվ հայտարարում ենք`մեր ազգային զանգվածի նպատակը պետք է լինի նոր որակի հայկաական պետականության ստեղծումը...   Շարժման բոլոր մասնակիցներին խնդրում եմ` օրը  մի քանի րոպե մտածել սրա մասին...
Սիրելի Galatea, մեր Քլունգը Մեր Շարժումին վնաս չէ, չէ~, վնաս չէ...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Սիրելի Galatea, մեր Քլունգը Մեր Շարժումին վնաս չէ, չէ~, վնաս չէ...


Շնորհակալ եմ, սիրելի Հեղինակ...արդեն նրա համար, որ չեք գրել` ՁԵՐ Շարժումին:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Երեկվա հանրահավաքը միանշանակ ցույց տվեց , որ շարժումը չի՛ մահացել , մեզանում նկատվեց խաղաղ հանրահավաքներ անցկացնելու փետրվարյան փորձն ու դաստիարակությունը:

----------


## Racer

Միանում եմ Հեղինակի ու Առողջագետի կարծիքներին, որոշ վերապահումներով՝ նաև Philosopher-ի
Ժողովրդի մեջ հասունացող շարժումների վիժեցումները օգուտ չեն բերի: Ժամանակակից կապիտալիզմի համակարգում ժողովրդավարությունը քողարկված կեղծիք է:

----------


## սիսար

> Սիրելի Հեղինակ, ես Ձեզ կպատասխանեմ հաջորդ շաբաթ, փորձելով մանրամասն բացատրել թե ինչու եմ շարունակելու խոնարհվել ալեհեր գլուխների առջև և ինչու դուք այդպես էլ չեք հասկանում, որ մենք հենց պետության ձևն եք փոխում, ոչ թե անձերին:
> 
> Ցտեսություն, կհանդիպենք, հուսով եմ,  շաբաթ օրը:


  Շատ   անկոռեկտ   պատասխան,   Ձեր    խոնարհումը՝   գռոշ    չարժէ,   կրաթված   լինել,  դեռ   չի   նշանակում    կիրթ    լինել:    Կարծում   եմ    դուք   դեռ   շատ    փոքր    եք,  ալեհերներին    դասեր    տալու   համար:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Շատ   անկոռեկտ   պատասխան,   Ձեր    խոնարհումը՝   գռոշ    չարժէ,   կրաթված   լինել,  դեռ   չի   նշանակում    կիրթ    լինել:    Կարծում   եմ    դուք   դեռ   շատ    փոքր    եք,  ալեհերներին    դասեր    տալու   համար:


Հիմա սեփական կարծիքի արտահայտումը, կամ ավելի տարիքով մարդու կարծիքի հետ չհամաձայնելը համարվում է անհարգալից վերաբերմունք? :Shok:  :Shok:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Փաստորեն քվեարկությանը մասնակցել է 78 մարդ, որից միայն 25-ն է կարծում, որ շարժումը մահացել է:
Ես համաձայն եմ քվեարկող մեծամասնության հետ ու գտնում եմ, որ շարժումը չի մահացել: Բայց այ իսկը ժամանկն է, որ նախկին լիդեռը` ԼՏՊ-ն, սատկի ու ի հայտ գա նոր լիդեռ` իր նոր գաղափարներով ու նպատակներով: Ժամանակն է, որ հայտնվի լիդեռ, որին կընդունեն հանրության բոլոր շերտերը,  և որը կկարողանա վերջ տալ, թե այս բռնապետական, կրիմինալ, ստահոդ և ազգասպան իշխանություններին, թե այս թերի ու վստահություն չներշնչող ընդիմությանը:

Հույսով եմ նման լիդեռի հայտնությունը չի հապաղի:

----------


## Norton

> Փաստորեն քվեարկությանը մասնակցել է 78 մարդ, որից միայն 25-ն է կարծում, որ շարժումը մահացել է:
> Ես համաձայն եմ քվեարկող մեծամասնության հետ ու գտնում եմ, որ շարժումը չի մահացել: Բայց այ իսկը ժամանկն է, որ նախկին լիդեռը` ԼՏՊ-ն, սատկի ու ի հայտ գա նոր լիդեռ` իր նոր գաղափարներով ու նպատակներով: Ժամանակն է, որ հայտնվի լիդեռ, որին կընդունեն հանրության բոլոր շերտերը,  և որը կկարողանա վերջ տալ, թե այս բռնապետական, կրիմինալ, ստահոդ և ազգասպան իշխանություններին, թե այս թերի ու վստահություն չներշնչող ընդիմությանը:
> 
> Հույսով եմ նման լիդեռի հայտնությունը չի հապաղի:


Չեմ կարծում,որ ԼՏՊ-ն արդեն իրեն սպառել է, կարծում եմ դեռ անելիք ունի, իսկ նոր լիդերի դերում ես տեսնում եմ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին՝ կիրթ.խելացի, ունի մեծ փորձ ու վայելումա բնակչության մեծամասնության համակրանքը, չնայած մարզերում նրան էդքան էլ լավ չեն ճանաչում,բայց դա լուծվող հարց է, մի խոսքով պայքարի արդյունքում ընտրված լեգիտիմ նախագահ,եթե ԼՏՊ-ն չդնի, տեսնում եմ Րաֆֆիին:

----------


## Kuk

> Չեմ կարծում,որ ԼՏՊ-ն արդեն իրեն սպառել է, կարծում եմ դեռ անելիք ունի, իսկ նոր լիդերի դերում ես տեսնում եմ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին՝ կիրթ.խելացի, ունի մեծ փորձ ու վայելումա բնակչության մեծամասնության համակրանքը, չնայած մարզերում նրան էդքան էլ լավ չեն ճանաչում,բայց դա լուծվող հարց է, մի խոսքով պայքարի արդյունքում ընտրված լեգիտիմ նախագահ,եթե ԼՏՊ-ն չդնի, տեսնում եմ Րաֆֆիին:


Կարծում եմ` մինչև լիարժեք իշխանափոխության իրականություն դառնալը պետք է սատարել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, քանի որ փաստ է, որ այսօր նրանից բացի ոչ ոք իշխանափոխություն կատարելու հնարավորություն և անհրաժեշտ փորձ չունի: 

Եվ ամենայն հավանականությամբ իշխանափոխությունից հետո ԼՏՊ-ն կկառավարի բավականին լավ, քանի որ կգիտակցի, որ ժողովուրդը շատ լավ գիտի և ընդամենը վերջերս ձեռք բերեց անհրաժեշտ փորձ` իշխանափոխություն կատարելու: Այսինքն` իր կողմից ստեղծված իշխանափոխության նախագիծը կօգտագործվի իր իսկ դեմ:

----------


## Norton

> Կարծում եմ` մինչև լիարժեք իշխանափոխության իրականություն դառնալը պետք է սատարել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, քանի որ փաստ է, որ այսօր նրանից բացի ոչ ոք իշխանափոխություն կատարելու հնարավորություն և անհրաժեշտ փորձ չունի: 
> 
> Եվ ամենայն հավանականությամբ իշխանափոխությունից հետո ԼՏՊ-ն կկառավարի բավականին լավ, քանի որ կգիտակցի, որ ժողովուրդը շատ լավ գիտի և ընդամենը վերջերս ձեռք բերեց անհրաժեշտ փորձ` իշխանափոխություն կատարելու: Այսինքն` իր կողմից ստեղծված իշխանափոխության նախագիծը կօգտագործվի իր իսկ դեմ:


Այո հիմա պիտի Լևոնին պաշտպանել,այդ ներուժը ունի,բայց հետագայում կարողա ստեղծվել այնպիսի իրավիճակ,որ Լևոնը ինքը,որպես թեկնածու հանդես չգա,այլ պաշտպանի որևէ մեկին,հավանականա Րաֆֆիին:Հաշվի առնելով,որ բնակչության մի մասը,Լևոնի նույնքանա ատում,որքան Սերժին,դա կլինի լավ տարբերակ եւ բնակչության պառակտվածությունն ինչ-որ չափով կհարթվի:Տենանք հետագայում ինչ կլինի,չնայած ես կուզեի գոնե 5 տարի Լևոնի նախագահ դառնա ու քանի տարիքն ու առողջությունը ներումա երկիրը նորմալ հունի մեջ գցի:

----------


## Ծով

> Այո հիմա պիտի Լևոնին պաշտպանել,այդ ներուժը ունի,բայց հետագայում կարողա ստեղծվել այնպիսի իրավիճակ,որ Լևոնը ինքը,որպես թեկնածու հանդես չգա,այլ պաշտպանի որևէ մեկին,հավանականա Րաֆֆիին:Հաշվի առնելով,որ բնակչության մի մասը,Լևոնի նույնքանա ատում,որքան Սերժին,դա կլինի լավ տարբերակ եւ բնակչության պառակտվածությունն ինչ-որ չափով կհարթվի:Տենանք հետագայում ինչ կլինի,չնայած ես կուզեի գոնե 5 տարի Լևոնի նախագահ դառնա ու քանի տարիքն ու առողջությունը ներումա երկիրը նորմալ հունի մեջ գցի:



Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ հեղափոխության դեպքում հենց Լևոնն էլ պիտի գրավի գահը :Wink: 
Fact. ընտրվեց...
Բացի այդ անարդարացի է շարժման զարկը տված, նոր հասարակություն ձևավորած կամ ժողովրդին արթնացրած առաջնորդին փոխարինել մեկ ուրիշով առայժմ իհարկե...մինչև մյուս ընտրությունները,երբ նախկին սխալները չեն կրկնվի և երկար ժամանակ անց արդար ընտրություններ կգրանցվեն...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Կարծում եմ մեխանիկական իշխանափոխությունը չի օգնի  :Sad: 
Սխալ է գնալ անձի հետևից, իսկ մարդկանց մեծ մասը գնում է հենց Լևոնի հետևից, նրան անվանում փրկիչ:

Միակ սկզբունը , որ կփրկի Հայաստանը, դա մրցակցությունը և իշխանությունների նկատմամբ վերահսկողությունն է: Այսինքն
- իշխանությունը չպետք է լինի բացարձակ ուժ, պետք է լինի մեկ այլ մրցակից քաղաքական ուժ, որը անընդհատ փորձի օգտվել իշխանության սխալներից և առաջ անցնել,  իսկ հիմա ինչ էլ անեն, մեկա  մնալու են պաշտոններին,
- ժողովուրդը պետք է մշտապես պատրաստ լինի փողոց դուրս գալու և բողոքելու ցանկացած սխալ որոշման դեպքում, ինչպես դա արվում է Ֆրանսիայում, ԱՄՆում....

----------


## Աբելյան

ժողովուրդ, զգում ե՞ք, վերջի ժամանակներում "այո"-ները ավելանում են  :Think:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Չեմ կարծում,որ ԼՏՊ-ն արդեն իրեն սպառել է, կարծում եմ դեռ անելիք ունի, իսկ նոր լիդերի դերում ես տեսնում եմ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին՝ կիրթ.խելացի, ունի մեծ փորձ ու վայելումա բնակչության մեծամասնության համակրանքը, չնայած մարզերում նրան էդքան էլ լավ չեն ճանաչում,բայց դա լուծվող հարց է, մի խոսքով պայքարի արդյունքում ընտրված լեգիտիմ նախագահ,եթե ԼՏՊ-ն չդնի, տեսնում եմ Րաֆֆիին:


Չէ~~, էս մեկը դժվար լինի: Ինչ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան?  :Shok:  Ես որ չեմ ընդունի նրան որպես լիդեռ:




> Կարծում եմ մեխանիկական իշխանափոխությունը չի օգնի 
> Սխալ է գնալ անձի հետևից, իսկ մարդկանց մեծ մասը գնում է հենց Լևոնի հետևից, նրան անվանում փրկիչ:
> 
> Միակ սկզբունը , որ կփրկի Հայաստանը, դա մրցակցությունը և իշխանությունների նկատմամբ վերահսկողությունն է: Այսինքն
> - իշխանությունը չպետք է լինի բացարձակ ուժ, պետք է լինի մեկ այլ մրցակից քաղաքական ուժ, որը անընդհատ փորձի օգտվել իշխանության սխալներից և առաջ անցնել,  իսկ հիմա ինչ էլ անեն, մեկա  մնալու են պաշտոններին,
> - ժողովուրդը պետք է մշտապես պատրաստ լինի փողոց դուրս գալու և բողոքելու ցանկացած սխալ որոշման դեպքում, ինչպես դա արվում է Ֆրանսիայում, ԱՄՆում....


Ճիշտ ես նկատել, այդպիսի մարդիկ կան: Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո սկզբունքի հետ:  :Hands Up: 




> Կարծում եմ` մինչև լիարժեք իշխանափոխության իրականություն դառնալը պետք է սատարել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, քանի որ փաստ է, որ այսօր նրանից բացի ոչ ոք իշխանափոխություն կատարելու հնարավորություն և անհրաժեշտ փորձ չունի: 
> 
> Եվ ամենայն հավանականությամբ իշխանափոխությունից հետո ԼՏՊ-ն կկառավարի բավականին լավ, քանի որ կգիտակցի, որ ժողովուրդը շատ լավ գիտի և ընդամենը վերջերս ձեռք բերեց անհրաժեշտ փորձ` իշխանափոխություն կատարելու: Այսինքն` իր կողմից ստեղծված իշխանափոխության նախագիծը կօգտագործվի իր իսկ դեմ:


Իսկ ես գտնում եմ Կուկ ջան, որ պետք է ոչ թե ԼՏՊին սատարել, այլ շարժմանը, էն ակնկալիքով, որ միակ բանը որի համար շնորհակալություն կհայտնենք ԼՏՊին էդ էս շարժումը սկսելն է: Այսինքն ինքը չպիտի դառնա նախագահ: Ինքը մեզ մի անգամ խաբելա, իսկ անգլիական հայտնի առածն ասումա.
- Եթե քեզ խաբել են մեկ անգամ, խաբողն է մեղավոր: Իսկ եթե երկրորդ անգամ են խաբում, ապա մեղավորը դու ես:
Տվյալ դեպքում` ժողովուրդը:  :Wink: 
Եկեք չմոռանանք, որ մեր նպատակը ավելի լավ Հայաստան կառուցելն է, այլ ոչ թե ամեն գնով /ասենք Ադրբեջանի հետ պատերազմ սկսելու/ էս իշխանություններից ազատվելը: Իրանք մարդասպան են, էդ ճիշտա, ու մենք իրանց չենք հանդուրժի: Մեկ էլ ճիշտա, որ հիմա ԼՏՊնա միակ ռեալ առաջնորդը: Բայց ես որ չեմ համակերպվի նաև "Լևոն նախագահ"-ի հետ, որովհետև էդ մարդը շատ կեղտոտ բաներա արել /խոսքս մթի ու ցրտի մասին չի  :LOL: / ու վստահ եմ, որ դեռ շատ կեղտոտ բաներ կանի: Միգուցե մի փոքր վախեցած լինի, բայց դե կարմիր կովը կաշին չի փոխում:  :Wink:

----------


## Norton

> Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ հեղափոխության դեպքում հենց Լևոնն էլ պիտի գրավի գահը
> Fact. ընտրվեց...
> Բացի այդ անարդարացի է շարժման զարկը տված, նոր հասարակություն ձևավորած կամ ժողովրդին արթնացրած առաջնորդին փոխարինել մեկ ուրիշով առայժմ իհարկե...մինչև մյուս ընտրությունները,երբ նախկին սխալները չեն կրկնվի և երկար ժամանակ անց արդար ընտրություններ կգրանցվեն...


համձայն եմ,ես իմ տեսկաետը գրել էի,որ կուզեմ,որ հենց Լևոնը դառնա նախագահ ու թեկուզ դրանից հետո Րաֆֆի,ուղղակի Րաֆֆին ավելի նեյտրալ գործիչ է էդքան բան:

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Չէ~~, էս մեկը դժվար լինի: Ինչ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան?  Ես որ չեմ ընդունի նրան որպես լիդեռ:


Հիմիկվա դրությամբ Րաֆֆին ընդդիմության ամենուժեղ գործիչն է ու բավական շատ քվեներ ունի,իրա թերություններով հանդերձ ու վերջնական մենք պայքարում ենք նաև համակարգի դեմ,կուզեմ գա ժամանակ,որ անձը էդքան,որոշիչ չլինի,այլ լինի  համակարգ ու էդ համակարգով շարժվեն բոլոր գործիչները,բայց քանի դրան չենք հասել պիտի Լևոնը արմատական բարեփոխումներ անի,վերականգնի մարդկանց հավատը դեպի ընտրությունները ու թողեն,որ մարդ ազատ ընտի ում կցանկանա եւ ժողովուրդը չի սխալվի ըստ ինձ:Իսկ դու եթե չես ընդունում Լևոնին,չես ընդունում Րաֆֆիին,Սերժի մասին էլ խոսք չկա,բա ում էս դու համարում լիդեր՞

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ ես գտնում եմ Կուկ ջան, որ պետք է ոչ թե ԼՏՊին սատարել, այլ շարժմանը, էն ակնկալիքով, որ միակ բանը որի համար շնորհակալություն կհայտնենք ԼՏՊին էդ էս շարժումը սկսելն է: Այսինքն ինքը չպիտի դառնա նախագահ: Ինքը մեզ մի անգամ խաբելա, իսկ անգլիական հայտնի առածն ասումա.
> - Եթե քեզ խաբել են մեկ անգամ, խաբողն է մեղավոր: Իսկ եթե երկրորդ անգամ են խաբում, ապա մեղավորը դու ես:
> Տվյալ դեպքում` ժողովուրդը: 
> Եկեք չմոռանանք, որ մեր նպատակը ավելի լավ Հայաստան կառուցելն է, այլ ոչ թե ամեն գնով /ասենք Ադրբեջանի հետ պատերազմ սկսելու/ էս իշխանություններից ազատվելը: Իրանք մարդասպան են, էդ ճիշտա, ու մենք իրանց չենք հանդուրժի: Մեկ էլ ճիշտա, որ հիմա ԼՏՊնա միակ ռեալ առաջնորդը: Բայց ես որ չեմ համակերպվի նաև "Լևոն նախագահ"-ի հետ, որովհետև էդ մարդը շատ կեղտոտ բաներա արել /խոսքս մթի ու ցրտի մասին չի / ու վստահ եմ, որ դեռ շատ կեղտոտ բաներ կանի: Միգուցե մի փոքր վախեցած լինի, բայց դե կարմիր կովը կաշին չի փոխում:


Լյով ջան չես կարծու՞մ, որ հիմա շարժմանը սատարելը և Լևոնին սատարելը դրանք նույնն են, քանի որ շարժումը սկսել է Լևոնը, և բնականա, որ Լևոնի շահերն ու շարժման շահերը համընկնում են: Եվ չսատարել ԼՏՊ-ին, բայց սատարել շարժմանը, կարծում եմ, հնարավոր չի այնքանով, որքանով հնարավոր չի Ազատության Հրապարակում բացականչել «Լևոն հեռացիր» և միաժամանակ` «Պայքար պայքար մինչև վերջ»

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Իսկ դու եթե չես ընդունում Լևոնին,չես ընդունում Րաֆֆիին,Սերժի մասին էլ խոսք չկա,բա ում էս դու համարում լիդեր՞


Հարցն էլ էտա, որ էս երկրում մի հատ նորմալ քաղաքական գործիչ չկա: Բայց ինձ թվում է էդ ժամանակավոր բնույթ է կրելու, որովհետև շատերը ուզում են Սերժից ազատվեն, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ժողովուրդը հիմնականում չի ուզում, որ Լևոնը փոխարինի Սերժին: Ու ընդհանրապես ինձ թվում է, որ եթե Լևոնի փոխարեն մի ուրիշը հայտնվեր Սերժը հիմա արդեն վաղուց թռած կլիներ: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Րաֆֆիին, ապա լրիվ հասկանում եմ, որ փաստացի միակ ուժը, որը թե արտակարգ դրության ժամանակ ու թե հիմա կարողանու մէ "ձեն հանի" ու խորհրդարանում էլ խոսքի իրավունք ունի էդ Ժառանգությունն է, բայց ամեն դեպքում ես գտնում եմ, որ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի մտավոր կարողությունները չեն ների, որ նա դառնա լիդեռ, ըստ իս նա չունի լիդեռին բնորոշ հատկանիշներ ու չեմ կարծում, որ ինչ-որ բանի կհասնի:




> Լևոնի շահերն ու շարժման շահերը համընկնում են


Էս երկու օրը վերլուծում էի Լևոնի "անցած ուղղին" ու շատ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ Լևոնի ու շարժման շահերը համընկնում են: Վառ օրինակ կասկածներիս հիմքերի` Վանո Սիրադեղյանը: Ինչպես բազմիցս հայտարարել է ԼՏՊն Վանոն "ետ է դառնալու" _/ԼՏՊ-"ձայն տալով ինձ, դուք ձայն եք տալիս Վանո Սիրադեղյանին"/_, բայց դժվար թե ժողովուրդը ուզենար, որ Վանոի նման սրիկան դառնա ասենք ներքին գործերի նախարար:

----------


## Kuk

> Էս երկու օրը վերլուծում էի Լևոնի "անցած ուղղին" ու շատ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ Լևոնի ու շարժման շահերը համընկնում են: Վառ օրինակ կասկածներիս հիմքերի` Վանո Սիրադեղյանը: Ինչպես բազմիցս հայտարարել է ԼՏՊն Վանոն "ետ է դառնալու" _/ԼՏՊ-"ձայն տալով ինձ, դուք ձայն եք տալիս Վանո Սիրադեղյանին"/_, բայց դժվար թե ժողովուրդը ուզենար, որ Վանոի նման սրիկան դառնա ասենք ներքին գործերի նախարար:


Համաձայն եմ, որ շարժման մասնակիցների մեջից քչերը կուզեն(եթե իհարկե ուզեն), որ Վանո Սիրադեղյանը վերադառնա քաղաքականություն: Բայց դա համարել շարժման շահ, կամ նպատակ, կարծում եմ, չափազանցություն կլինի: Անձամբ ես` դա համարում եմ ընդամենը հանգամանք, այն էլ` ոչ այնքան մեծ:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Համաձայն եմ, որ շարժման մասնակիցների մեջից քչերը կուզեն(եթե իհարկե ուզեն), որ Վանո Սիրադեղյանը վերադառնա քաղաքականություն: Բայց դա համարել շարժման շահ, կամ նպատակ, կարծում եմ, չափազանցություն կլինի: Անձամբ ես` դա համարում եմ ընդամենը հանգամանք, այն էլ` ոչ այնքան մեծ:


Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում: Իսկ հլը մի հատ ԼՏՊին հարցրա ինքը ինչա՞ ուզում:  :Wink: 
Մի հատ հարց տամ.
-Դու վստահու՞մ ես Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Այսինքն. հավատու՞մ ես, նրա անկեղծությանը` երկիրը բարեփոխելու ցանկության մեջ:

Իմ օրինակով ասեմ: Երևի թե իմ ու ԼՏՊի ցանկություններից միայն սերժ-քոչարյան բանդաից ազատվելնա, որ համընկնումա: Շատ խորը կասկածներ ունեմ, որ նա ինչ-որ լավ բան կանի իմ ու իմ հայրենակիցների համար: Ամեն դեպքում կշարունակեմ պայքարս` ՎԵՐՋը տեսնելու ցանկությունս իրականություն դարձնելու համար: Բայց արդեն սկսում եմ կասկածել` ՎԵՐՋի լավ լինելու վրա:  :Sad:

----------


## Norton

> Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում: Իսկ հլը մի հատ ԼՏՊին հարցրա ինքը ինչա՞ ուզում: 
> Մի հատ հարց տամ.
> -Դու վստահու՞մ ես Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Այսինքն. հավատու՞մ ես, նրա անկեղծությանը` երկիրը բարեփոխելու ցանկության մեջ:
> 
> Իմ օրինակով ասեմ: Երևի թե իմ ու ԼՏՊի ցանկություններից միայն սերժ-քոչարյան բանդաից ազատվելնա, որ համընկնումա: Շատ խորը կասկածներ ունեմ, որ նա ինչ-որ լավ բան կանի իմ ու իմ հայրենակիցների համար: Ամեն դեպքում կշարունակեմ պայքարս` ՎԵՐՋը տեսնելու ցանկությունս իրականություն դարձնելու համար: Բայց արդեն սկսում եմ կասկածել` ՎԵՐՋի լավ լինելու վրա:


Ես կարծում եմ Լևոնը  կարող է բարեփոխումներ անել ու ճիշտ հունի մեջ գցել,հիմա ուրիշ ուժեղ գործիչ չկա,որ դա անի,կամ պիտի վստահես Արթուրիկին,Վազգենին ովքեր իրանց լրիվ սպառել են,նույնիսկ կոսմետիկ բարեփոխումներ չեն կարա իրականացնեն:

----------


## Kuk

> Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում: Իսկ հլը մի հատ ԼՏՊին հարցրա ինքը ինչա՞ ուզում: 
> Մի հատ հարց տամ.
> -Դու վստահու՞մ ես Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Այսինքն. հավատու՞մ ես, նրա անկեղծությանը` երկիրը բարեփոխելու ցանկության մեջ:
> 
> Իմ օրինակով ասեմ: Երևի թե իմ ու ԼՏՊի ցանկություններից միայն սերժ-քոչարյան բանդաից ազատվելնա, որ համընկնումա: Շատ խորը կասկածներ ունեմ, որ նա ինչ-որ լավ բան կանի իմ ու իմ հայրենակիցների համար: Ամեն դեպքում կշարունակեմ պայքարս` ՎԵՐՋը տեսնելու ցանկությունս իրականություն դարձնելու համար: Բայց արդեն սկսում եմ կասկածել` ՎԵՐՋի լավ լինելու վրա:


Չեմ կարծում, որ աշխարհում եղել է այնպիսի քաղաքական գործիչ, ով կատարել է այն բոլոր խոստումները, որ տվել է ժողովրդին, և կարծում եմ` ԼՏՊ-ն բացառություն չի: Կարճ ասածէ չեմ հավատում, որ իր բոլոր խոստումները կատարելու է: Ներկա դրությամբ ես էլ մոտավորապես պայքարում եմ նույն նպատակի համար, ինչի համար` դու:

----------


## Աբելյան

ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ




> Մենք` ՀՀ քաղաքացիներս, գարնանամուտի շարժումը հասցնելու ենք հաղթական ավարտի: Սերժը հեռացվելու է նախագահականից եւ ենթարկվելու է համարժեք պատասխանատվության: Համարժեք իր գործած հանցանքներին: Նույնը վերաբերում է նաեւ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին եւ հանցավոր ղարաբաղյան կլանի մյուս ներկայացուցիչներին: Հասկանալի է, որ այսօր շարժման տասնյակհազարավոր ակտիվիստներ եւ ուղղակի համակիրներ իրենց մտքում հաղթանակի զանազան սցենարներ են մտմտում: Հարկ եմ համարում որոշ դիտարկումներ եւ առաջարկներ անել այս թեմայով: Իշխանությունները իրենց տեսանկյունից շատ ճիշտ են վարվում, երբ շրջափակում են Ազատության հրապարակը, որովհետեւ մարտավարական իմաստով մեր առաջին խոշոր խնդիրը հենց Ազատության հրապարակ վերադառնալն է: Ստեղծված պայմաններում, սակայն, այդ վերադարձը չի կարող լինել սովորական, եւ դրան պետք է նախորդեն որոշակի քայլեր: Այդ քայլերը պետք է իրագործեն քաղաքական կուսակցությունները եւ անհատ, այսինքն` որեւէ կուսակցության, կազմակերպության մեջ չընդգրկված անձինք: ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը եւ համախոհ կուսակցությունների ղեկավարները պետք է որոշեն Ազատության հրապարակ վերադառնալու օրը եւ ժամը: Ի դեպ, շատ կարեւոր է, որ մեր գործընկերները ամեն օր դիմում են Երեւանի քաղաքապետարան` հանրահավաք անցկացնելու արտոնություն ստանալու համար: 
> 
> Նույնը վերաբերում է նաեւ հյուրանոցների դահլիճներում հավաքներ անելու փորձերին: Ոչինչ, որ մերժվում են: Փոխարենը հանրությունը համոզվում է, որ ինքը զրկված է իր սահմանադրական իրավունքները իրացնելու հնարավորությունից: Եւ այսպես, Ազատության հրապարակ վերադառնալու օրը եւ ժամը որոշում է համաժողովրդական շարժման քաղաքական ղեկավարությունը: Շատ կարեւոր է, որ մենք անհամբեր չգտնվենք եւ շտապեցնող ճնշումներ գործադրելու փորձեր չանենք այս հարցում: Եւ ահա, մինչ որոշվում է Ազատության հրապարակ վերադառնալու օրը եւ ժամը, բազմաթիվ գործեր կան անելու, եւ այդ գործը պետք է իրենց վրա վերցնեն ազատության մեջ գտնվող ակտիվիստները: Ու չնայած այդ գործը հիմա էլ շատ լավ արվում է, այսուհանդերձ, եւս մեկ անգամ արձանագրենք: Առաջին խնդիրը Ազատության հրապարակի ոգու պահպանումն է: Այս խնդիրը լուծելու համար անհրաժեշտ է տարածել շարժման երգերը, գրել նոր երգեր, բանաստեղծություններ, ստեղծել եւ տարածել վիզուալ նյութեր. ի դեպ, զարմանալի է մեր նկարիչների, դիզայներների պասիվությունը. վերջին ամիսները պլակատների առատ նյութ են տվել, սակայն այս առումով շատ բան չի արվել: Լավ կլիներ ունենալ լոգոներ, պլակատներ, որոնք տարածվեին թեկուզ էլեկտրոնային տարբերակով: Կարելի է նաեւ թռուցիկների տարածմամբ զբաղվել. օրինակ` փոքր թղթերի վրա ուղղակի տպագրել §Պայքար, պայքար մինչեւ վերջ¦, §Հիմա¦, §Սերժիկ, հեռացիր¦ եւ դրանք տարածել Երեւանում, մարզերում: Սա անտեղյակներին ցույց կտա, որ պայքարը շարունակվում է: Եւ ընդ որում` սա պետք է արվի տարերայնորեն, այսինքն` չկենտրոնացված ձեւով. եթե յուրաքանչյուր ակտիվիստ այսպիսի բովանդակությամբ 15-20 թռուցիկ պատրաստի եւ փակցնի իրեն հարմար տեղերում, Հայաստանը ուղղակի կհեղեղվի: Թող քերեն ոստիկանները:
> 
> Ի դեպ, շատ կարեւոր է մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների մասին պատմող DVD սկավառակների տարածումը նույն ձեւով: Եթե մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը ինքն իր նախաձեռնությամբ 10 հատ սկավառակի վրա ձայնագրի նշված ֆիլմը եւ ամենատարբեր ուղղություններով ցրի, դա արդեն հսկայական գործ է: Մի զլացեք անել այդ գործը` հի-մա, հի-մա, հի-մա:
> 
> Այս եւ նմանատիպ միջոցառումները, ինչպես ասվեց, հարկավոր են` Ազատության հրապարակի ոգին բարձր պահելու համար: Ի դեպ, այս իմաստով կարեւորագույն միջոցառումը քաղաքական զբոսանքներն են, որոնք հոյակապ ծառայում են իրենց նպատակին:
> 
> Իսկ այժմ անդրադառնանք Ազատության հրապարակի ազատագրման կազմակերպչական հարցերին: Այդ օրը մարդիկ պետք է Ազատության հրապարակ գան ոչ թե անհատապես, այլ խմբերով: Եւ հիմա մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը պետք է ձեւավորի իր խումբը կամ ընդգրկվի որեւէ խմբի մեջ: Այս խմբերը, որ պետք է բաղկացած լինեն նվազագույնը 10 հոգուց, ըստ էության, պետք է դառնան ոչ ֆորմալ կազմակերպություններ եւ ունենան իրենց ղեկավարը: Մինչ հանրահավաքի օրը նրանք պետք է զբաղվեն DVD-ներ, թռուցիկներ տարածելու եւ այս կարգի այլ գործերով: Իսկ հանրահավաքի օրը խմբի ղեկավարը պետք է իր ընկերներին տեղյակ պահի հանրահավաքի տեղի, ժամի մասին, մարդկանց առաջնորդի դեպի §դեպքի վայր¦:
> ...


www.hzh.am

----------


## Ֆրեյա

:Xeloq: Նիկոլը բայց լավ հասցրեց թռնի, հա  :LOL: 
Լավ է չմնաց, թե չէ հիմա բանտում էր…

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ես կարծում եմ Լևոնը  կարող է բարեփոխումներ անել ու ճիշտ հունի մեջ գցել,հիմա ուրիշ ուժեղ գործիչ չկա,որ դա անի,կամ պիտի վստահես Արթուրիկին,Վազգենին ովքեր իրանց լրիվ սպառել են,նույնիսկ կոսմետիկ բարեփոխումներ չեն կարա իրականացնեն:


Հույսով եմ այդ բարեփոխումները կլինեն ոչ թե "աչքին թոզ փչելու" համար, այլ ուղղված կլինեն մեր երկիրը ժողովրդավարության տեսանկյունից մեկ քայլ առաջ տանելուն: Բայց չգիտես խի ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ ԼՏՊն ունակ է նման արարքների: Աստված տա ես սխալվեմ:  :Wink: 




> Չեմ կարծում, որ աշխարհում եղել է այնպիսի քաղաքական գործիչ, ով կատարել է այն բոլոր խոստումները, որ տվել է ժողովրդին, և կարծում եմ` ԼՏՊ-ն բացառություն չի: Կարճ ասածէ չեմ հավատում, որ իր բոլոր խոստումները կատարելու է: Ներկա դրությամբ ես էլ մոտավորապես պայքարում եմ նույն նպատակի համար, ինչի համար` դու:


Միգուցե և այդպիսի քաղաքական գործիչ չկա, բայց փոխարենը կան շատերը, որոնք իրենց խոստումների 90, 80, 40 լավ գոնե 20 տոկոսն են իրականություն դարձնում: Իսկ Հայաստանի համար 20 տոկոս, որ ամեն մի գործիչ անի մեր երկիրը կծաղկի: 
Kuk, ես էլ արդեն նկատել եմ, որ այսքան ակումբցիների մեջ իմ ու քո "պայքար"-ի միջոցներն ու նպատակներն  քիչ թե շատ համնընկնում են:  :Wink: 

H.a.y.k.o. >>> Չհասկացա, փասորեն Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը Հայաստանում է գտնվում Գռզոյի հետ?  :Shok:  Հանգիստ կարողանում է մետրոյով երթևեկել, ժողովրդի մեջ երևալ ու ոչ մի շուխուռ էդ ընթացքում չքցել?  :Think:  Մի քիչ անհավատալի է:
Օրինակ ես չեմ հավատում, որ եթե ասենք ինքը նստելա մետրոյի վագոն, գոնե մի հոգի իրան պալիտ չանի ու չտա մլիցեքի ձեռը:

----------


## Ծով

> Նիկոլը բայց լավ հասցրեց թռնի, հա 
> Լավ է չմնաց, թե չէ հիմա բանտում էր…


Արդեն չեմ հիշում կարդացել եմ, թե լսել, բայց ասվել էր, որ Նիկոլին բռնելիս ինչ ուզեն անեն..պարզ ա արդեն, որ կյանքը թելից էր կախված :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

> H.a.y.k.o. >>> Չհասկացա, փասորեն Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը Հայաստանում է գտնվում Գռզոյի հետ?  Հանգիստ կարողանում է մետրոյով երթևեկել, ժողովրդի մեջ երևալ ու ոչ մի շուխուռ էդ ընթացքում չքցել?  Մի քիչ անհավատալի է:
> Օրինակ ես չեմ հավատում, որ եթե ասենք ինքը նստելա մետրոյի վագոն, գոնե մի հոգի իրան պալիտ չանի ու չտա մլիցեքի ձեռը:


ընդհանրապես, ես էլ մեկ մեկ չեմ հավատում, որ ՀԺ-ում ինչ-որ բան են գրում, տակը գրում Նիկոլ Փաշինյան, կամ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան, էտի իսկականից իրանց ասածն ա ըլնում: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, կարևորը ժողովրդի ոգին չմարի  :Wink: 
   Даже մի հատ սենց աբսուրդ բան եմ լսել, որ վաղը Փաշինյանն էլ, Սուքիասյանն էլ, Վանոն էլ հելնելու են ժողովրդի մեջ ու գնան Ծիծեռնակաբերդ, ծաղիկ դնելու, ոնց որ սովորական մարդիկ:  :Shok:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Վանոն էլ, չէ՞  :Lol2:  , կարողա՞ Սոսո Պավլիաշվիլին էլ գա

----------


## Աբելյան

հա ինչ
չի կարա՞ գա

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Վանո՞ն, թե՞ Սոսոն  :Xeloq:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հայկ, դու կարծում ես, որ Սուքիասյանն ու Նիկոլը Հայաստանում ե՞ն հիմա: Թե՞ հատուկ գալու են մասկակցեն գնան, եթե ուրիշ տեղ են:

----------


## Zangezur

միայն փորձում են խորհրդավորություն մտցնել իրանց կերպարների մեջ

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> միայն փորձում են խորհրդավորություն մտցնել իրանց կերպարների մեջ


+1
Ավելի խելքին մոտ տարբերակ ա Հայրոի ասածը:

----------


## Ծով

Լավ...Արամ Մանուկյանի մասին ի՞նչ կասե՛ք...երկար մտածե՛ք...շատ երկար :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Լավ...Արամ Մանուկյանի մասին ի՞նչ կասե՛ք...երկար մտածե՛ք...շատ երկար


Կարողա՞ քունս տանումա՞: Տեղը չբերեցի Արամ Մանուկյանը ովա՞ :Xeloq:

----------


## Ծով

> Կարողա՞ քունս տանումա՞: Տեղը չբերեցի Արամ Մանուկյանը ովա՞


*Անկախության հռչակագիրը կարդացողը,* մեկ էլ ՀՀՇ-ի կոնկրետ չգիտեմ ով ա :Sad: , ամեն դեպքում ՀՀՇ-ից ա

----------


## Artgeo

*ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԸ ԿՎԻՃԱՐԿԵՆ ԵՎՐԱԴԱՏԱՐԱՆՈՒՄ*

[19:38] 25 Ապրիլի, 2008


Համաժողովրդական շարժման կենտրոնն այսօր կայացած նիստում որոշել է նախապատրաստել հայց Եվրադատարան, որով կբողոքարկվեն 2008 թ. փետրվարի 19-ի նախագահական ընտրությունների արդյունքների կեղծման հետ կապված Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պետական մարմինների կողմից կատարված իրավախախտումները։

Հայցի նախապատրաստման համար ստեղծվել է փորձագետների աշխատանքային խումբ Հայաստանի եւ օտարերկրյա իրավաբանների մասնակցությամբ, հաղորդում է Լեւոն-Տեր Պետրոսյանի շտաբը:

Ա1+

----------


## Ծով

կասկած անգամ չունենաք...անգրագետներն էլ անելիք չունեն: Բռնապետությունն ավելի երկար կյանք ունենալու համար գոնե մի քիչ մտածելու ունակություն է պահանջում, իսկ սրանց մոտ դաժան բնազդն էր գործում ընդամենը...
Մենք խաղաղ էինք մեր լեռների պես, դուք հողմերի պես խուժեցիք վայրագ /Վ. Տերյան/
Սկզբում  մեր խաղաղ ցույցերն ու արդար բողոքը, հետո նրանց միմյանց հաջորդող վայագություններն ու ճնշումները, հետո մեր՝ նրանց անվերջ լարվածության մեջ պահելը, հետո այս ամենի իրավական մեկնաբանությունը...
Օրենքից փախչել կարող ես, բայց թաքնվել...երբեք... :Wink: 
*Հաղթելու՛ ենք...*

----------


## dvgray

> Մենք խաղաղ էինք մեր լեռների պես, դուք հողմերի պես խուժեցիք վայրագ /Վ. Տերյան/


 :Shok: 
Մենք ձեր դեմ ելանք մեր լեռների պես, դուք հողմերի պես ոռնացիք վայրագ /Հ. Շիրազ/
 :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

> Մենք ձեր դեմ ելանք մեր լեռների պես, դուք հողմերի պես ոռնացիք վայրագ /Հ. Շիրազ/


լօլ :LOL: ... :Blush:  ճիշտ ա..ես էս պիտի հիշեի. Մի' խառնեք մեզ Ձեր վայրի արջի ցեղերին, Մեր երկիրը ավերված, բայց սուրբ է ու հին/Վ.Տ./...
դե վաղ առավոտ էր... :LOL: 

Լավ, ես էլ ավարտեմ.
Բայց մենք հավերժ ենք մեր լեռների պես,
Դուք հողմերի պես կկորչեք վայրագ:

----------


## Chuk

> Սիրելի  Chuk, կարդացի գրառումդ. իմ կողմից բանավեճն ավարտված է, շնորհակալություն:
> Վստահ եմ , որ "պետության ձևը" փոխելիս որևէ դժվարություն չեք ունենա...


Սիրելի պարոն Դռնոյան, երբ գրեցի Ձեզ ուղղված առաջին գրառումս, խնդրեցի այն դիտարկել իբրև մտորում: Ինքս մնացի այդ մտորումների մակարդակում՝ ներկայացնելով իմ մտորումները Ձեր գրածների շուրջ, չբերելով այն բանավեճի մակարդակի: Դրա պատճառը, կարծում եմ, որ կբացահայտի այս գրառումը: Իսկ առայժ սահմանափակվեմ նկատելով, որ իմ մտորում-դիտարկումները առնվազն դեռևս շարունակելու եմ, որոնց Ձեր արձագանքել-չարձագանքելը, բնականաբար, Ձեր որոշելիքն է:

Առաջին մտորումս վերաբերվում է ճերմակ մազերին, տարիքին: Դեռ փոքրուց ինձ սովորեցրել են, որ ես տրանսպորտի մեջ իմ տեղը պետք է զիջեմ ինձնից տարիքովին: Շնորհակալություն ծնողներիս: Սա առաջին, փոքրիկ դասն էր: Դրանից հետո նրանք շարունակեցին ինձ սովորեցնել ու ես սովորեցի.
1. Հարգել տարիքը,
2. Կուլ չգնալ տարիքին:
Այո՛, ես սովորեցի խոնարհվել այն սպիտակ մազերի առջև, որոնք սպիտակել են իրենց որդուն կրթելիս, ազգանվեր գործ անելիս, գիտությունը զարգացնելիս և այլն: Դա պատկառանք է, որը պետք է լինի յուրաքանչյուրիս մեջ: Այն եղել է Ձեր մեջ ու հիմա կա Ձեր որդու մեջ: Միաժամանակ ես կարողացել եմ հաղթահարել իմ ներքին բարդույթը ու լուռ չընդունել այն ամենը, ինչ ասում է այդ մազերի տերը, որովհետև ես ունեմ իմ աշխարհայացքը, որի ձևավորման գործում նորից չափազանց մեծ է ծնողներիս դերը, և ուրեմն եթե ես ունեմ իմ հայացքները, ապա չպետք է միայն այդ մազերի համար հրաժարվեմ դրանից: Միաժամանակ ես սովորել եմ հաղթահարել իմ մյուս ներքին բարդույթը ու դիմացիս սպիտակահեր մարդու, սիրելի հայրիկի հետ խոսելիս անհարմար չզգամ իմ տեսակետը ներկայացնել, հակադրվել, նույնիսկ բանավիճել իր հետ: Ու ցանկացած այդպիսի զրույցում ես լսում եմ դիմացինիս ու նրա կարծիքը, անկախ իր մազերի գույնից, հաշվի առնում, ուղարկում դրանք իմ ուղեղի մարսողությանը, միաժամանակ դիմացինիս ուղեղին մարսելու նյութ եմ տալիս:

Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ սկսեցի խոսակցությունը տարիք նշելով, կհարցնեք դուք: Այ հենց այստեղ է սխալը: Ես չեմ սկսել: Ես միայն շարունակել եմ: Որովհետև երբ դուք, սիրելի Հեղինակ, որոշեցիք մտնել այս քննարկման մեջ, Ձեր խոսքերը սկսեցիք «Սիրելի՛ հայ երիտասարդություն» դիմելաձևով, ապա շարունակեցիք նշելով տարիքային փորձը. «Ես` 1988-ի Շարժման գործուն մասնակիցս, քսան տարի անց, արդեն Նոր Աշխարհայացքով, արհամարում եմ որևէ շարժման այդպիսի նպատակ…»: Այո՛, դուք քննարկման մեջ մտաք, ինչպես իմ ընկեր և Ձեր որդի Հայկը ձևակերպեց, տարիքի խրոնոգրաֆը ձեռքին, չգիտեմ, ուզելով թե ոչ, բայց առնվազն ակամա մեզ փորձելով պարտադրել Ձեր ճերմակ մազերի փորձը: Ավելին, Դուք Ձեր վերջին խոսքն էլ, որում ինձ մեղադրում էիք ալեհեր մազերի մոգական-նավթալինոտ ազդեցության մեջ լինելում, կամա թե ակամա, ավարտեցիք հենց այդ ազդեցության մեջ մեզ՝ երիտասարդներիս, դնելու պահանջով՝ «Սիրելի Chuk, մեր սիրելի հայ երիտասարդություն, մենք երրորդ պատի մոտ, քլունգները ձեռքերիս` ձեզ ենք սպասում... »: Իսկ ես, ինչպես արդեն ասացի, չնայած խոնարհվում եմ այդ մազերի առջև, բայց դրանից ելնելով լուռ չեմ ընդունելու արված պնդումները: Բայց ես ընդունեցի մարտահրավերն ու սկսեցի գրել նույն ոճով, որպեսզի դուք, սիրելի Հեղինակ, զգաք, որ այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ տարիքային բարձրությունից մեզ հետ խոսելը, որովհետև եթե ես ընդունեմ, ընկալեմ Ձեր խոսքը, ապա այն չեմ ընկալելու այն պատճառով, որ ես երիտասարդ եմ, դուք ալեհեր, այլ որովհետև Ձեր խոսքի մեջ ուժ է լինելու, ասելիք, որը պետք է անպայման լսվի: Տարիքային տարբերությունն, անշուշտ, դեր խաղում է, բայց ոչ այնքան նշանակալից, որ դրա վրա հիմնված լինի մեր աշխարհընկալում: Ու հետևաբար, ես որոշեցի Ձեր գրառումներին հստակ հակակշռող գրառումներ կատարել:  Խնդիրն այն է, պարոն Դռնոյան, որ ամենուր և նաև ակումբում կան մարդիկ, ովքեր Ձեր այդ գրելաձևով խոսքերն ընդունելու են ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ դրանք իրենց ճշմարտացի են թվում, այլ ենթարկվելով «մեծական գրելաոճի» հոգեգերող ազդեցությանը, առանց խորանալու խոսքի մեջ, այլ որպես մեծական խոսք ընդունելով՝ ընկղմվելով ալեհեր մազերի մոգական-նավթալինոտ ազդեցության մեջ: Ես չեմ կարծում, որ ակումբում քննարկումը պետք է այդպիսին լինի, քանի-որ անկախ տարիքից, փորձից և այլնից, մենք այստեղ հավասար ենք:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ասելիքին, ապա ասելիքները շատ են: Սակայն արդյոք այսօր մենք՝ հայ երիտասարդներս, ունենք այլաբանություններով համեմված, զուտ ականջահաճո նախադասություններով, գեղեցիկ բառերով, արտահայտություններով հագեցած, եդեմական աշխարհի նկարագրություն հանդիսացող խոսքի կարիք, որն իր ետևում որևէ գործ չի ակնկալում, չի նախատեսում: Բարոյափիլիսոփայական, խոհափիլիսոփայական խոսքի կարիք ունենալու ենք, դա միանշանակ է, բայց այս պահին մեզ ուրիշ բան է պետք:

Մեր առաջին պահանջը ապրելն է: Մենք ապրել ենք ուզում: Ապրել, ոչ թե գոյատևել: Ու այսօր ելել ենք այդ ապրելու պայքարին: Մենք՝ երիտասարդներս, ովքեր գուցե դեռ իրենց պատկերացումներում չեն հասել երրորդ պատին, հիմա ազատության ծարավից տանջվելով ելել ենք պայքարի և... ո՜վ զարմանք: Հայրս... ում ընդամենը 2 տարի առաջ չէի պատկերացնի, թե մեջն ինչքան կենսունակություն կա, ինչքան եռանդ կա, ինչքան երիտասարդություն ու ազատություն կա, հայրս, որ լինելով փիլիսոփա իր մտքում, իր պատկերացումներում գուցե ոչ թե նույնիսկ երրորդ, այլ չորրորդ կամ հինգերորդ պատին է հասել, հանկարծ իմ, մեր՝ երիտասարդներիս հետ միասին գալիս ու կանգնում է պայքարի, դառնում այս նոր շարժման ահեղ մարտիկ, իջնում երրորդ պատի իր բարձրություն մեր՝ երիտասարդներիս երկրորդ պատի նյութական մակարդակին ու մեզ հետ միասին բռունցքն օդ պարզած գոչում է «ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ»: Ինքը մեզ երրորդ պատի մոտ չի սպասում, ինքը իջնում է այդ երրորդ պատի մոտից, որ մեզ հետ բարձրանա, որ դժվար պահին իր խիստ առարկայական, այլ ոչ թե «խոհական, վերացական, փիլիսոփայական» խորհուրդներով օգնի հաղթահարել մեր առջև բուսնած խութերը: Ու մայրս նույնպես իջավ երրորդ պատի մոտից ու կանգնեց կողքներիս: Ու իջան ուրիշները՝ էլի Ձեր սերնդից: Անգամ հին «առաջնորդը»՝ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ում պատկերացումները, վստահ եմ, գերազանցում են մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրի պատկերացումները և ով, գուցե հասել է տասներորդ պատին, իջավ մեր կողքին, նույնպես առարկայանալով, նույնպես նյութականանալով, որպեսզի օգնի ու իրար հետ գնանք դեպի երրորդ պատը, որտեղ դուք մեզ եք սպասում:

Միայն թե ուշադիր եղեք, պարոն Դռնոյան, այնպես չլինի, որ հանկարծ մի օր նկատեք, որ կանգնած եք այդ երրորդ պատի մի ծայրում, իսկ մենք մյուս ծայրում անցք ենք բացել ու անցել պատը... ընկնելով ոչ թե Ձեր նկարագրած եդեմական երկիրը, այլ մի հերթական խութեր պարունակող երկիր, որի մյուս սահմանին նոր պատ կա, որը մենք դեռ պետք է անցնենք:

Եվ ուրեմն, սիրելի պարոն Դռնոյան, քանի-որ լուռ պայմանավորվել ենք, որ մեր մտորումներում այսուհետ տարիքային ջրբաժանը հաշվի չենք առնելու, և քանի-որ իմ մտորումները հանգեցնում էին միայն նրան, որ ներկայումս մեզ առարկայական խոսքեր են պետք, թույլ տվեք վերջապես անցնել առարկայականին ու հանդգնել Ձեզ խորհուրդ տալ: Հիշում եմ, որ երբ շարժումը նոր էինք սկսել, այն ժամանակ Ձեր որդի և իմ սիրելի ընկեր Հայկը նույնպես ինձ մեղադրում էր ոչ այն ուժերի ետևից գնալու մեջ (գուցե հիմա էլ է մեղադրում, չհասկանալով, որ եթե անգամ իմ շուրթերին ողջ օրը լինի նույն քաղաքական գործչի անունը, նա միևնույն է այս պայքարում մնում է «գործիք», թեկուզ շատ արժեքավոր «գործիք»), բայց ես այն ժամանակ ընկերոջս ասացի. «Կգա մի օր ու դու էլ կլինես այս պայքարի մեջ, իմ ու մյուսների կողքին»: Այդ օրը շատ չուշացավ ու ես մի գեղեցիկ օր նրան հանդիպեցի Ազատության հրապարակում: Այժմ էլ Ձեզ եմ խորհուրդ տալիս. մի պահ մոռացեք երրորդ պատի գոյությունը, թողեք ետևում և եկեք, կանգնեք մեր կողքին, օգնեք, սատար եղեք, որպեսզի այս էտապը, այս պատը քանդելը ճիշտ կազմակերպենք, իսկ հետո, երբ որ այդ պատը կքանդենք, եղեք խիստ դաժան մեր հետ ու մի թողեք, որ անգամ մի վայրկյան վայելենք մեր ձեռք բերած իբր «ազատությունը», այլ ամեն վայրկյան, ամեն մի Ձեր խոսքով մեզ հիշեցրեք, որ մեր անցած ճանապարհը դեռ կիսատ է, որ մենք դեռ անելիք ունենք, որ հիմա թեթևացած շունչ քաշելու ժամանակը չէ, որ շնաձկները անձեռոցիկները պարանոցներին կապած, պատառաքաղն ու դանակը ձեռքներին, շուրթերը լպստելով մեզ են սպասում: Այն ժամանակ մենք իրոք կունենանք այդ խոսքի կարիքը ու Ձեր խոսքը կլինի անգին: Այդ հիշեցումները հիմա մի արեք, դրանք մեզնից մի քանիսին կարող է վախեցնեն ու մենք որոշենք, որ լավ է քչով բավարարվել ու մնանք երկրորդ պատից այս կողմ, համակերպվելով մեր ունեցած ոչնչով: Անելու դեպքում էլ, այնպես արեք, որ դա հասնի ենթագիտակցությանը, բայց չվախեցնի գիտակցությանը. զուտ ակնարկային, մեղմ, հանգիստ, որպես չվախեցնող մի բան, որպես սովորական խութ, այլ ոչ անհաղթահարելի մի պատ:

Եվ վերջապես թույլ տվեք ասել, որ այս թեմայով ես Ձեր հետ չեմ բանավիճել ու չեմ ուզում բանավիճել, որովհետև որքան էլ որ այս պահին մեր տեսակետները տարբերվեն, մենք ներկայումս նույն ճամբարից ենք, ունենք նույն նպատակները ու մեզ՝ ինձ ու Ձեզ, այս պահին միայն համերաշխություն ու փոխըմբռնում է պետք: Ես ու իմ ընկերները, որոնցից շատերին նույնիսկ չեմ էլ ճանաչում, հիմա Ձեզ սպասում ենք երկրորդ պատի մոտ: Մեզ պետք է Ձեր օգնությունը:

----------


## Հեղինակ

Ես պահապանում  եմ այս թեմայում բանավեճը իմ կողմից ավարտելու որոշումը և ուղղակի ամփոփում եմ *«Դռնոյան-Նալյան ընտանիք» հեղինակային խմբի   ասելիքը*` մի քանի բանաձևումներով.

1.Հայ ազգային համայնքին ճնշողը Երրորդ Հանրապետության *պետական-քաղաքական կարգն է ամբողջապես,* ուրեմն` ոչ միայն պետք է ձգտել *մեխանիկական իշխանափոխության,* այլ *պետականության որակի հիմնարար փոփոխության,  նոր որակի պետականության ստեղծման:*

2. Երրորդ Հանրապետության հիվանդ պետական–քաղաքական կարգի ստեղծող ճարտարապետներն են` *Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան, Վանո Սիրադեղյան, Վազգեն Սարգսյան, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյան, Սերժ Սարգսյան և նրանց հազարավոր հետևորդները...* Նրանք չեն կարողացել դիմագրավել աշխարհակարգի ճնշումներին, կյանքի բոլոր ասպարեզները` կրթություն, ապրելակերպ, մշակույթ, տնտեսություն և այլն, ենթարկել են արտաքին թելադրանքներին, և այսօր Հայաստանը մի կիսագաղութային երկիր է ...

3.*Ներկա Շարժումը Ազգի և Բնության ստեղծագործությունն է, Կյանքի ստեղծագործությունը...*Այն իր մեջ թերևս ունի մի բաղադրիչ` ՀՀՇ-ական ռեժիմի վերակենդացման և ռևանշի հնարավորություն, ինչը պատմականորեն վրիպած նպատակ է... Իսկ զուտ քաղաքական իմաստով հիմա Հայաստանում ի՞նչ իշխանություն է...Մենք  մեր գործուն փորձով որակական տարբերություններ այսօրվա հակամարտող քաղաքական ուժերի միջև չենք տեսել` երկիրը գաղութացնող նույն աշխարհայացքը...*Եվ վստահ ենք` Նոր Շարժումը իր խորքով մերժում է ամբողջ համակարգը, ամբողջ դրվածքը...*

   Հեղինակային խումբը չի կարող մերժել Շարժումը, մանավանդ որ նրա ծնունդը կանխատեսել ենք 2003-ին, երբ դիմել   Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին և Սերժ Սարգսյանին  և ասել ենք.  
*«Եթե ժողովրդի կամքը ոտնահարող  ռեժիմը, որի ներկակրողները դուք եք ` չլուծարվի ,
ապա  հասունանալու է  քաղաքացիական  պայթյուն` նախ երկրի, ապա ձեր համար ողբալի հետևանքներով: Այսօրվանից պետք է մշակվեն  ռեժիմի լուծարման  և իշխանությունը ժողովրդին փոխանցելու մեխանիզմները: Այն իր գործելակերպով պետք  դուրս գա ռեժիմին ծանոթ քաղաքական հաշվարկի և առուծախի շահատենչ շրջանակից և լուծումը գտնի նախ տեսական – աշխարհայացքային տիրույթում:»*
 Լ. Դռնոյան. «Մի ժողովրդի քաղաքական ողբերգությունը»
«Օր» եռօրյա, 2003թ., թիվ 138

Ըստ այդմ` *մենք ողջունում ենք  Շարժումը,* մենք ողջունում ենք Կյանքի ստեղծագործությունը: Մենք սպասել ենք   Շարժմանը: Մենք մեր ուժերի ներածին չափով ձևակերպել ենք նրա Նպատակը և հրատարակել ենք... Մեր նոր կանխատեսումով` Շարժումը որակական թռիչք է ապրելու և դնելու է ոչ միայն իշխանափոխության, այլև պետական- քաղաքական կարգի հիմնարար նորոգման նպատակ... 

4. Եվ եթե Շարժումը, նրան մասնակցող ուժերը, նաև պետական-քաղաքական վերնախավը մի օր գան եզրահանգման, որ *ՊԵՏՔ Է ՓՈԽՎԻ ՄԵՐ ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՈՐԱԿԸ,  նրա  ԷԹԻԿԱՆ և  ԱՇԽԱՐՀԱՅԱՑՔԸ,  ապա ՄԵՐ ԱՇԽԱՏԱՆՔՆԵՐԸ ՆՐԱՆՑ ԵՆ ՍՊԱՍՈՒՄ:* Մեր Ավարայրը մեր գրասեղաններն են: Եթե որևէ մեկը ցանկանում է բովանդակային որևէ քննարկում անել, ապա խնդրում ենք նախօրոք ծանոթանալ մեր աշխատություններին, որոնց հղումները մոտ օրերս կամբողջացնենք... Մենք պատրաստ ենք խոսել ոչ այնքան այն  հարցերի շուրջ, թե *Ի՞ՆՉ ԱՆԵԼ*,- դա մարտավարությունն է,  այլ *ԻՆՉՈՒ՞ ԱՆԵԼ.*.. 1988-ի Շարժման վերասերումը մեզ կոչում է զգոն լինել և աշխատել, ստեղծագործել այդ ասպարեզում:

----------


## Մտահոգ

"ՊԵՏՔ Է ՓՈԽՎԻ ՄԵՐ ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՈՐԱԿԸ, նրա ԷԹԻԿԱՆ և ԱՇԽԱՐՀԱՅԱՑՔԸ, ապա ՄԵՐ ԱՇԽԱՏԱՆՔՆԵՐԸ ՆՐԱՆՑ ԵՆ ՍՊԱՍՈՒՄ: " - Հեղինակ
հարգելի Հեղինակ կխնդրեի մի քանի նախադասությամբ բացատրեիք, թե ինչ է նշանակում ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՈՐԱԿ բառակապակցությունը, որն է նրա քաղաքագիտական սահմանումը:
ինչ է նշանակում ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԷԹԻԿԱ, որն է նրա քաղաքագիտական սահմանումը:
ինչ է նշանակում ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԱՅԱՑՔ, որն է նրա քաղաքագիտական սահմանումը:
կանխավ շնորհակալություն

----------


## Հեղինակ

> "
> _հարգելի Հեղինակ կխնդրեի մի քանի նախադասությամբ բացատրեիք, թե ինչ է նշանակում ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՈՐԱԿ բառակապակցությունը, որն է նրա քաղաքագիտական սահմանումը:
> ինչ է նշանակում ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԷԹԻԿԱ, որն է նրա քաղաքագիտական սահմանումը:
> ինչ է նշանակում ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԱՅԱՑՔ, որն է նրա քաղաքագիտական սահմանումը:
> կանխավ շնորհակալություն_


Հարգելի mtahog, հեղինակային խումբը գործում է այն Աշխարհայացքի տիրույթում, որը միավորում  է* Նյութն ու Ոգին, Գիտությունը և Կրոնը, Արվեստը և Կրոնը` որպես մեկ Ամբողջություն, որպես Կյանք:* Այս Աշխարհայացքը չի դասավանդվում համալսարանական ամբիոններում, և եթե այն ձեզ մոտ հետաքրքրությոն առաջացրեց, ապա Դուք ինքնուրույն պետք է գտնեք նրա աղբյուները...

 Այդ Նոր Աշխարհայացքը (որը նույնքան ...հին է, որքան մարդկությունը) գտնում է, որ մարդկության ստեղծած սոցիալական կյանքի հիմքում պետք է դրվեն *Տիեզերական Էթիկան  և Տիեզերական Իրավունքը, Բնության Բարձրագույն Օրենքները*... Այդ Օրենքները այժմ գրեթե վտարված են սոցիալական կյանքից, նաև պետականությունների էությունից... Մարդկությունը մի վթարված նավ է, բայց արտաքինից շատ խնամված է, հզոր, հարուստ, գիտական...Բայց այս ինքնագնահատականի հետ, Տիեզերքը, մեղմ ասած, այնքան էլ համաձայն չէ... 

Ներկա պետականությունները կառուցված են նյութպաշտական աշխարհայացքի հիմքի վրա...Նոր որակի պետականությունը պետք է կառուցվի հիշյալ Բարձր Օրենքների, Իրավունքի և Էթիկայի հիմքի վրա...Մարդկության այս իղձն էլ նոր չէ, այն կարող եք գտնել Պյութագորասի, Պլատոնի աշխատություններում...

    Նոր որակի պետականության ստեղծումը  մոլորակային  հրամայական է, Հայաստանում կատարված են որոշակի աշխատանքներ...Եթե դրանք ձեզ կհետաքրքրեն, ապա նախ կարող եք գտնել ներքևում` ստորագրության միջոցով, մինչև կտեղադրենք բոլոր հղումները: Ինչու չէ` կարող եք գրքերն էլ վերցնել, շոշափել, հետազոտական խոհանոցին ծանոթանալ... Եթե երբևէ լինի այդպիսի մղում և անհրաժեշտություն...

----------


## Մտահոգ

Մեծարգո Հեղինակ, ես ամբողջովին խճճվեցի ձեր գրածը կարդալիս: Բարի չէիք լինի արդյոք  նվաստիս մի քանի բառով բացատրելու թե ինչ է նշանակում  Տիեզերական Էթիկա  և Տիեզերական Իրավունք, դրանք նոր ձեվակերպումներ են հավանաբար, որին շատերը ծանոթ չեն: Որոնք են Բնության Բարձրագույն օրենքները եվ ինչպես, երբ եվ ով է նրանց վտարել Պետականությունների էությունից: Եթե վտարել են, նշանակում է երբեվե նրանք եղել են որեվէ պետականության էության մեջ, կասեիք ինձ խնդրեմ, որ պետականության էության մեջ են եղել Բնության Բարձրագույն օրենքները:
հարգանքներիս խորագույն հավաստիքը

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մեծարգո Հեղինակ, ես ամբողջովին խճճվեցի ձեր գրածը կարդալիս: Բարի չէիք լինի արդյոք  նվաստիս մի քանի բառով բացատրելու թե ինչ է նշանակում  Տիեզերական Էթիկա  և Տիեզերական Իրավունք, դրանք նոր ձեվակերպումներ են հավանաբար, որին շատերը ծանոթ չեն: Որոնք են Բնության Բարձրագույն օրենքները եվ ինչպես, երբ եվ ով է նրանց վտարել Պետականությունների էությունից: Եթե վտարել են, նշանակում է երբեվե նրանք եղել են որեվէ պետականության էության մեջ, կասեիք ինձ խնդրեմ, որ պետականության էության մեջ են եղել Բնության Բարձրագույն օրենքները:
> հարգանքներիս խորագույն հավաստիքը


mtahog, իմ կարծիքով ըստ երևույթին այդ առաջին հայացքից վերացական կամ անիմաստ թվացող հասկացությունները սուբստանցիա են, այսինքն գոյություն ունեն… կամ էլ հակառակ դեպում դրանք ամենաքիչը մարդու ազնվագույն իդեալիստական ձգտումների շարժիչ ուժն են։ Թվում է թե փիլիսոփայական նոր դաշտ է ստեղծվում, որը գալիս է փոխարինելու կամ նույնիսկ հաղթելու կրոնին, մեր պարագայում՝ Քրիստոնեությանը։ Այսինքն ես չեմ տեսել Աստծուն, բայց նա գոյություն ունի, նույնն է թե ես չգիտեմ Բնության Բարձրագույն Օրենքները, բայց նրան գոյություն ունեն։ Նման կիսավերացական սուբստանցիաների գոյությունը մարդը չի տեսնում այլ զուտ կռահում է անուղղակիորեն, ոնց որ ասենք սև խոռոչների առկայությունը հաստատվում է նրանց շուրջը գտնվող գազային փոշու, կամ աստղակույտերի շարժումը, կամ էլէկտրամագնիսական ալիքների շեղումները ուսումնասիրելիս… :Think:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես պահապանում  եմ այս թեմայում բանավեճը իմ կողմից ավարտելու որոշումը և ուղղակի ամփոփում եմ *«Դռնոյան-Նալյան ընտանիք» հեղինակային խմբի   ասելիքը*` մի քանի բանաձևումներով.
> 
> 1.Հայ ազգային համայնքին ճնշողը Երրորդ Հանրապետության *պետական-քաղաքական կարգն է ամբողջապես,* ուրեմն` ոչ միայն պետք է ձգտել *մեխանիկական իշխանափոխության,* այլ *պետականության որակի հիմնարար փոփոխության,  նոր որակի պետականության ստեղծման:*
> 
> 2. Երրորդ Հանրապետության հիվանդ պետական–քաղաքական կարգի ստեղծող ճարտարապետներն են` *Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան, Վանո Սիրադեղյան, Վազգեն Սարգսյան, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյան, Սերժ Սարգսյան և նրանց հազարավոր հետևորդները...* Նրանք չեն կարողացել դիմագրավել աշխարհակարգի ճնշումներին, կյանքի բոլոր ասպարեզները` կրթություն, ապրելակերպ, մշակույթ, տնտեսություն և այլն, ենթարկել են արտաքին թելադրանքներին, և այսօր Հայաստանը մի կիսագաղութային երկիր է ...
> 
> 3.*Ներկա Շարժումը Ազգի և Բնության ստեղծագործությունն է, Կյանքի ստեղծագործությունը...*Այն իր մեջ թերևս ունի մի բաղադրիչ` ՀՀՇ-ական ռեժիմի վերակենդացման և ռևանշի հնարավորություն, ինչը պատմականորեն վրիպած նպատակ է... Իսկ զուտ քաղաքական իմաստով հիմա Հայաստանում ի՞նչ իշխանություն է...Մենք  մեր գործուն փորձով որակական տարբերություններ այսօրվա հակամարտող քաղաքական ուժերի միջև չենք տեսել` երկիրը գաղութացնող նույն աշխարհայացքը...*Եվ վստահ ենք` Նոր Շարժումը իր խորքով մերժում է ամբողջ համակարգը, ամբողջ դրվածքը...*
> 
>    Հեղինակային խումբը չի կարող մերժել Շարժումը, մանավանդ որ նրա ծնունդը կանխատեսել ենք 2003-ին, երբ դիմել   Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին և Սերժ Սարգսյանին  և ասել ենք.  
> ...


Հարգելի Հեղինակ, թերևս այս անգամ ես էլ ավարտեմ Ձեր գրառումների մասին իմ մտորումների շարքը՝ ամփոփելով իմ տեսակետը.

1. Շարժման մասնակիցների զգալի հատված ձգտում է ստեղծել նոր որակի պետականություն, այլ ոչ թե կատարել մեխանիկական իշխանափոխություն: Եվ որքան էլ որ տարբեր մարդիկ անընդհատ կրկնեն, որ շարժման մեջ անձերի խնդիր է դրված, դա չի համապատասխանում ճշմարտությանը:

2. Երրորդ Հանրապետության հիվանդ պետական-քաղաքական կարգի հիմնական ստեղծող ճարտարապետը ժողովուրդն ու նրա այն ներկայացուցինչներն են, ովքեր այդպես էլ չհասկանալով ժողովրդավարության իմաստը մինչև վերջ չպայքարեցին իրենց պատկերացրած, երազած երկրի համար, ազատություն տալով մի շարք իշխանավորների, որոնցից ոմանք վարեցին գրագետ, ոմանք անգրագետ, ոմանք ապաշնորհ, ոմանք հանցագործ քաղաքականություն: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ հիմնական մեղավորը ժողովուրդն ու հատկապես նրա այն ներկայացուցիչներն էին, ու մասնավորապես քաղաքական տարբեր ուժերի այն ներկայացուցիչներն էին, ովքեր սահմանափակվում էին խոսելով, ուտոպիստական գաղափարներ ներկայացնելով և այլն:

3. Տարբեր մարդիկ, տարբեր գործիչներ, անհատներ, քաղաքագետներ ու ուղղակի փիլիսոփաներ տարբեր ժամանակներ հայտարարել ու կանխատեսել են, որ մի օր պայթյուն է լինելու, որ ժողովուրդը ոտքի է կանգնելու ու լինի աննահանջ, շարժում է լինելու: Դրանք մշտապես եղել են լոկ խոսքեր, որովհետև այդպիսի գուշակությունները, իրականում, իմ համեստ կարծիքով գրոշ չարժեն: Ցանկացած շարժում կազմակերպող ու ղեկավարող է պահանջում և եթե բոլորը սահմանափակվեին այդպիսի կանխատեսումներով, այդ շարժումը չէր լինի: Ահա այստեղ է Տեր-Պետրոսյանական թիմի ու այդպես խոսողների տարբերությունը, որոնցից մեկը գործում է, մյուսը խոսում: Ինչ վերաբերվում է ռևանշիստական նպատակներին, ապա դրանք արդեն ծամծմված, ձանձրացրած խոսքեր են, որոնք համենայն դեպս շարժման մասնակիցների տեսակետից ամենևին չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը: Շարժումն արդեն որակական թռիչք է ապրել, նրա մասնակիցները գնում են քաղաքական կարգի հիմնարար նորոգման:

4. Ձեր ստեղծագործություններն, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, մի օր, հետագայում, մեզ պետք կգան: Ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես մի քաղաքական գործիչ-ծանոթ հրատարակչությունում Ձեր գիրքը տեսնելով ասել էր. «Հա, սա էլ է պետք կարդալ, որ այդպիսի գաղափարախոսություն կրողների կարծիքին էլ ծանոթ լինենք»: Լրիվ համաձայն եմ նրա հետ: Այդ Ձեր գրվածքներից, էլի իմ համեստ կարծիքով, որոշ բաներ պետք է հաշվի առնել: Բայց քանի-որ որոշ չափով կարդացել եմ, ապա ասեմ, որ այն մեծամասամբ ինձ չի բավարարում ու համենայն դեպս առայժմ ես դրա փոխարեն կսահմանափակվեմ այլ նյութեր կարդալով, քանի-որ շատ ժամանակ չունեմ:

Եվ փաստորեն դուք որոշեցիք մեր կողքին չկանգնել, այլ սպասել մեզ «երրորդ պատի» մոտ: Դա նորմալ է: Մենք դրան էլ ենք պատրաստ: Որովհետև գիտենք, որ միշտ լինելու է մարդկանց խումբ, ովքեր սպասելու են, որ մենք գործենք, իսկ հետո, տարիներ անց մեզ մեղադրելու են, որ մենք էլի ապաշնորհ գտնվեցինք ու չստեղծեցինք իրենց երազած երկիրը, չհետևեցինք իրենց խորհուրդներին: Սա ընդամենը մեր պայքարի հերթական խութերից է, որը հաղթահարելու ենք այնպես, ինչպես մնացած բոլոր խութերը:


Այսքանով ես ավարտում եմ իմ մտորումները Ձեր գրածների շուրջը, քանի որ ֆորումային քննարկումներում, ինչպես և այլուր, ես ներկայացնում եմ իմ խոսքը, թողնելով դրանք ունկնդրի դատին, իմանալով որ այնտեղ կան շատ բացեր, բայց վստահ լինելով, որ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ճիշտ եզրահանգումներ կանեն: Ու այստեղ պարտադիր չի անընդհատ նույնը կրկնել, պարտադիր չի ունենալ վերջին խոսքի իրավունք: Իսկ հիմա ես անցնում եմ իմ պայքարի հետագա անելիքների մասին մտմտալուն:

----------


## Philosopher

> *Տարբեր մարդիկ, տարբեր գործիչներ, անհատներ, քաղաքագետներ ու ուղղակի փիլիսոփաներ տարբեր ժամանակներ հայտարարել ու կանխատեսել են, որ մի օր պայթյուն է լինելու, որ ժողովուրդը ոտքի է կանգնելու ու լինի աննահանջ, շարժում է լինելու: Դրանք մշտապես եղել են լոկ խոսքեր, որովհետև այդպիսի գուշակությունները, իրականում, իմ համեստ կարծիքով գրոշ չարժեն:*


Մդա :Smile: 




> *ուղղակի փիլիսոփաներ*


Թե ասա ես ու Կյերկեգորը քեզ ինչո՞վ էինք խանգարում :Love: 

Հ.Գ. Vanitas Vanitatum et Omnia Vanitas :Smile:

----------


## Հեղինակ

> _Մեծարգո Հեղինակ, ես ամբողջովին խճճվեցի ձեր գրածը կարդալիս: Բարի չէիք լինի արդյոք  նվաստիս մի քանի բառով բացատրելու թե ինչ է նշանակում  Տիեզերական Էթիկա  և Տիեզերական Իրավունք, դրանք նոր ձեվակերպումներ են հավանաբար, որին շատերը ծանոթ չեն: Որոնք են Բնության Բարձրագույն օրենքները եվ ինչպես, երբ եվ ով է նրանց վտարել Պետականությունների էությունից: Եթե վտարել են, նշանակում է երբեվե նրանք եղել են որեվէ պետականության էության մեջ, կասեիք ինձ խնդրեմ, որ պետականության էության մեջ են եղել Բնության Բարձրագույն օրենքները: հարգանքներիս խորագույն հավաստիքը_


Հարգելի mtahog, կարող եմ ընդամենը մի քանի լրացուցիչ ականարկներ անել, որոնք կարող են նպաստել ձեր փնտրմանը: Իսկ ձեր փնտրումը ուղիղ տեքստով ուղղորդելու իրավունք չունեմ, *քանի որ ոչ դուք դեռևս դրա իրական պահանջը ունեք և ոչ էլ ես` դրա կարիքը:* Ձեր արտահայտությունը`"խճճվեցի", Ճշգրտորեն արտահայտում է ներկա քաղաքակրթության և մարդկության  վիճակը, որն իսկապես խճճվել է ճգնաժամի լաբիրինթոսում, *այդ խճճվածներից մեկն էլ մեր դժբախտ Հայրենիքն է...
*
Եվ այսպես` մեկ-երկու բանալի...Տիեզերական Էթիկայի և Իրավունքի առկայությունը հնարավոր է, եթե լինեն դրանց կրողները: *Այդ կրողները Տիեզերքի ՍՈՒԲՅԵԿՏՆԵՐՆ ԵՆ:*
Առաջինը` Մարդը: Սակայն Տիեզերքի Կենդանի Համակարգերի ցանկը անսահման է`Երկրագունդը, մյուս մոլորակները, Արևը, աստղերը... Ի՞Նչն  է ընդհանուր Մարդու և օրինակ` Երկրագնդի միջև,- զարմանալին այն է, որ *նրանք ունեն նույն եռամիասնական կառույցը` Ոգի, Հոգի, Ֆիզիկական մարմին*: Եվ կա՞ մի ավելի սքանչելի Գիտելիք, քան այն , որ մեր Երկրագունդը ունի   Մոլորակային Ոգի` անսահման Բանականությամբ, Ինտելեկտով և Սիրով լի.-Նա Մայր է և Կին, և ճանաչում ու սիրում է իր միլիարդավոր զավակներին... Սա բնագիտական գիտելիք է և կրոնի հետ չի առնչվում...

Եվս մեկ բանալի.- վակուումի - "աննյութ", անօդ տարածության 1սմ/խոր-ը իր մեջ կրում է անսահման էներգիա և  բանականություն...

*Տիեզերքի Բարձրագույն Օրենքները շողում են պայծառ գեղեցկությամբ...Դրանք փնտրողը կգտնի Արևելքի և Արևմուտքի փիլիսոփայությունների, համաշխարհային կրոնների և Ուսմունքների աղբյուրներում...*

*Այո~, Բարձրագույն Օրենքները եղել են որոշ պետականությունների էության մեջ* - Պյութագորասի դպրոց-պետությունը, Հին Եգիպտոսը, միջին դարերից` Հնդկաստանի տիրակալ Մեծն Ակբարը` կրոնները հաշտեցնողը: Այդ գիտելիքը այժմ լայնորեն հրատարակվում է... Հայաստանից մի պարզ աղբյուր, մեր նվաստ ջանքով,  հոսում  և ՀԱՍՆՈՒՄ Է ԱՅԴ ԳԵՏԻՆ:

*Ամեն ժողովուրդ ունի իր Հոգին* - իսկ ի՞նչ է նշանակում չարենցյան *"Հայոց Սինկլիտ"* արտահայտությունը:

Կյանքը Մեկ է, Միասնական, Միաձույլ- և ի՞նչ զարմանք, եթե մեր Միտքը և Սերը հասնեն աստղերին... Այդ *Մեկ Կյանքի բոլոր գաղտնագրերը կան մեր զորավոր Մշակույթում- Էպոսը, բանահյուսությունը...
*
Այս ելակետերով, այս զգացումներով պետք է ստեղծվեն, և ստեղծվում են մեր Ապագա Հայրենիքի կրթության, բժշկության, ապրելակերպի...մանրակերտերը": Մենք ողբում ենք մեր անկյալ երկրի ծուլությունը, որն իր կյանքը կառուցելիս հենվում է "եվրոպական" և " միջազգային" չափանիշների վրա... Այդ "չափանիշները" նույն Եվրոպայի և Ամերիկայի առողջ, բանական ուժերի ջանքով շուտով լցվելու են ժամանակի գետը և կորչելու են...
Ողջունում ենք ձեզ և բոլոր մյուս փնտրողներին... Հիշում եմ` ընդամենը մի քանի ժամ առաջ այնտեղ եմ եղել, որտեղ դուք հիմա կանգնած եք, ճանաչում եմ ինքս ինձ,  և  պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչ գերազանց թափով կարող եք առաջ գնալ...

----------


## Մտահոգ

հարգելի Հեղինակ դուք մի տեղ գրել եք հետեվյալ միտքը "Սիրելի ֆորում ստեղծենք նոր որակի պետականություն, հայկական պետականություն, ստեղծենք երկիր ՄԱՐԴՈՒ ՀԱՄԱՐ: Այդ պետականության ամբողջական տեսիլքը շողում է մեր աչքի առջև" 
Իսկ ես ընդամենը ցանկանում եմ հասկանալ թե ինչ է թաքնված այս գեղեցիկ խոսքեր հետեվում, բնականաբար դուք ցանկանում եք որ ձեր մտքերն ու գաղափարները կյանքի կոչվեն, բայց ինչպես, չէ որ կյանքի կոչողները պետք է նախ հասկանան թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը: Ինձ թվում էր որ դուք ուղիղ ու ուղղակի կպատասխանեիք իմ շատ սովորական հարցերին՛Չպատասխանեցիք: Քավ լիցի, սխալ չհասկացվեմ, ես չեմ մտածում որ դուք չգիտեք վերոհիշյալ հարցերիս պատասխանները, ուղղակի փորձում եմ հասկանալ թե սահմանափակ մտավոր կարողություններ ունեցողիս ինչու չի կարելի մի քանի բառով բացատրել թե ինչ է նշանակում Տիեզերական Էթիկա և Տիեզերական Իրավունք կամ որոնք են Բնության Բարձրագույն օրենքները: Մեծարգո Հեղինակ, նվաստիս համեստ կարծիքով, մի փոքր անհամատեղելի են նոր որակի պետականություն եվ այլն ստեղծելու ձեր հորդորը մեզ, այն դեպքում երբ դուք մեզ չէք բացատրում թե ինչ է այն նշանակում կոնկրետ: Իհարկե ես վստահ եմ որ շատ քիչ թվով արտակարգ մտավոր կարողությունների տեր անձինք ներքուստ հասկանում են ձեր բառերի իմաստը, սակայն չէ որ ոչ բոլորն են այդքան խելացի, իսկ այդ ՆՈՐ պետականության ստեղծմանը բնականաբար պետք է մասնակցեն նաեվ ոչ այդքան խելացիները, հետեվապես իմ կարծիքով կարելի է մի փոքր ներողամտորեն վերաբերվել ոչ այդքան խելացիներին ու բացատրել նրանց ասենք,  Երկիր Մոլորակ տիեզերական մարմնի Ոգին ու Հոգին ինչպես են արտահայտվում, կամ ֆիզիկական մարմինը տվյալ դեպքում Երկրագունդը ինչպես է օժտված հոգով ու ոգով, եվ որտեղ է այն արտահայտվում, միգուցե երկրի ձգողական ուժի առկայությունը հանգեցնում է նրան որ դրա հիմքերում ընկած է հոգի:
Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Վիշապ

Հարգելի Հեղինակ։
Նախքան Ակրոպոլիսի բարձունքներից քաղաքի գեղեցկությամբ զմայլվելն ու նորանոր հորիզոններ փնտրելը անհրաժեշտ է սեփական ժողովրդին սովորեցնել ոտքերի տակ նայել, որպեսզի չգահավիժենք անդունդը։ Նախքան թևեր հագցնելն ու ճախրել սովորեցնելը, անհրաժեշտ է դաստիարակել այնպես, որ Իկարոսի օրինակով չզոհվենք, միևնույն ժամանակ չմեռցնելով ազատատենչ ձգտումները։ Մենք չենք կարող լուծել բարձրագույն մաթեմատիկական խնդրիներ՝ տարրական կրթություն չունենալով։ Սկզբից եկեք սկսենք տարրական գիտելիքներից ու եկեք չժխտենք ու չարհամարենք տարրականը՝ միայն բարձրագույնի մասին մտածելով։ Այստեղ տարրական դասարան է, իսկ դուք եկել ու «ռելյատիվիստական ֆիզիկա» եք դասավանդում։ Դա մենք դեռ պատրաստ չենք հասկանալու, ներեցեք։ :Smile:

----------


## Հեղինակ

Բարեկամս mtahog, Ֆորումային գրառումներով աշխարհայացք և գիտելիք հնարավոր չէ հաղորդել: Փնտրեք աղբյուրները ինքնուրույն, ձեր ճանապարհը դուք պետք է անցնեք...  Ասացի այնքան, ինչքան թույլ էր տալիս տարածքը: Մնացածը` աշխատություններում, դրանք կան,  կլինեն համացանցում և գրախանութներում:

Վիշապին` լրիվ համաձայն եմ և ողջունում եմ արթնության կոչը...Մենք էլ ենք այդպես  մտածում, դրա համար սկսել ենք  հղի կնոջ և պտղի, նախադպրոցական և դպրոցական երեխայի կրթությունից...Երեխան մանկապարտեզից պետք է իմանա, որ ԱՐԵՎԸ ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ ԱՐԱՐԱԾ Է, և ոչ շիկացած գունդ... Համայնքի կյանքը, հացն ու ջուրը, առողջությունը, կրթությունը - սա է երկու տասնամյակի մեր գործը... Իսկ աշխարհայացքը, փիլիսոփայությունը...կարելի է ուղղակի ՍՏԵՂԾԵԼ` առանց մարդկանց ծանրաբեռնելու...Համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Բարեկամս mtahog, Ֆորումային գրառումներով աշխարհայացք և գիտելիք հնարավոր չէ հաղորդել: Փնտրեք աղբյուրները ինքնուրույն, ձեր ճանապարհը դուք պետք է անցնեք...  Ասացի այնքան, ինչքան թույլ էր տալիս տարածքը: Մնացածը` աշխատություններում, դրանք կան,  կլինեն համացանցում և գրախանութներում:
> 
> Վիշապին` լրիվ համաձայն եմ և ողջունում եմ արթնության կոչը...Մենք էլ ենք այդպես  մտածում, դրա համար սկսել ենք  հղի կնոջ և պտղի, նախադպրոցական և դպրոցական երեխայի կրթությունից...Երեխան մանկապարտեզից պետք է իմանա, որ ԱՐԵՎԸ ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ ԱՐԱՐԱԾ Է, և ոչ շիկացած գունդ... Համայնքի կյանքը, հացն ու ջուրը, առողջությունը, կրթությունը - սա է երկու տասնամյակի մեր գործը... Իսկ աշխարհայացքը, փիլիսոփայությունը...կարելի է ուղղակի ՍՏԵՂԾԵԼ` առանց մարդկանց ծանրաբեռնելու...Համաձայն եմ:


Մեծարգո Հեղինակ դուք ճիշտ եք, ֆորումային գրառումներով աշխարհայացք և գիտելիք հնարավոր չէ հաղորդել, ու հենց նույն պատճառով ես ոչ թե խնդրեցի ինձ տալ աշխարահայացք ու գիտելիք, այլ ուղղակի բացատրել այդ աշխարահայացքի ու գիտելիքի ձեր շարադրանքում հաճախակի հանդիպող մի քանի բառակապակցությունների իմաստը: Ընդամենը: Ինչեվե, այս ֆոնի վրա դուք միանգամայն իրավացի եք, մանկապարտեզի երեխային ավելի հեշտ է բացատրել որ ԱՐԵՎԸ ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ ԱՐԱՐԱԾ Է եվ ոչ թե սովորական աստղ: Մանկապարտեզի երեխային ԱՐԵՎԻ ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ ԱՐԱՐԱԾ լինելու փաստը ապացուցող գիտական ու փիլիսոփայական կռվաններ ի հայտ բերելու կարիք չկա, ուղղակի նա դա կընդունի որպես դոգմա առանց ավելորդ հարցերի: Իմ համեստ կարծիքով(որը ի դեպ կարող է լինել սխալ) դուք այսօրվա երիտասարդությանը սպասում եք երրորդ պատի մոտ, եվ երբ նրանք կկատարեն այսպես կոչված "սեվ" աշխատանքը, կհասնեն այդ պատին, այդպիսով արժանի կլինեն ձեր առաջնորդությանը, երրորդ պատից անդին դուք եք առաջնորդելու նրանց ձեր գաղափարներով, իսկ նրանք պետք է անվերապահ հավատան այդ գաղափարների ճշմարտացիությանը, նույնիսկ եթե չեն հասկանում այդ գաղափարների իմաստը: Հիրավի դասական քրիստոնյաի առանքինի կեցվածք եք պահանջում երիտասարդությունից, անվերապահ հավատք առանց ավելորդ հարցերի, հարցերի դեպքում պատասխանները գտեք ինքներդ որպիսի արժանի լինեք երկնային դրախտին:
Շնարհակալություն

----------


## Հեղինակ

> _Մեծարգո Հեղինակ դուք ճիշտ եք, ֆորումային գրառումներով աշխարհայացք և գիտելիք հնարավոր չէ հաղորդել, ու հենց նույն պատճառով ես ոչ թե խնդրեցի ինձ տալ աշխարահայացք ու գիտելիք, այլ ուղղակի բացատրել այդ աշխարահայացքի ու գիտելիքի ձեր շարադրանքում հաճախակի հանդիպող մի քանի բառակապակցությունների իմաստը: Ընդամենը: Ինչեվե, այս ֆոնի վրա դուք միանգամայն իրավացի եք, մանկապարտեզի երեխային ավելի հեշտ է բացատրել որ ԱՐԵՎԸ ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ ԱՐԱՐԱԾ Է եվ ոչ թե սովորական աստղ: Մանկապարտեզի երեխային ԱՐԵՎԻ ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ ԱՐԱՐԱԾ լինելու փաստը ապացուցող գիտական ու փիլիսոփայական կռվաններ ի հայտ բերելու կարիք չկա, ուղղակի նա դա կընդունի որպես դոգմա առանց ավելորդ հարցերի: Իմ համեստ կարծիքով(որը ի դեպ կարող է լինել սխալ) դուք այսօրվա երիտասարդությանը սպասում եք երրորդ պատի մոտ, եվ երբ նրանք կկատարեն այսպես կոչված "սեվ" աշխատանքը, կհասնեն այդ պատին, այդպիսով արժանի կլինեն ձեր առաջնորդությանը, երրորդ պատից անդին դուք եք առաջնորդելու նրանց ձեր գաղափարներով, իսկ նրանք պետք է անվերապահ հավատան այդ գաղափարների ճշմարտացիությանը, նույնիսկ եթե չեն հասկանում այդ գաղափարների իմաստը: Հիրավի դասական քրիստոնյաի առանքինի կեցվածք եք պահանջում երիտասարդությունից, անվերապահ հավատք առանց ավելորդ հարցերի, հարցերի դեպքում պատասխանները գտեք ինքներդ որպիսի արժանի լինեք երկնային դրախտին:
> Շնարհակալություն_


Հարգելի mtahog, սիրով համաձայն եմ բոլոր եզրահանգումներիդ հետ, ե~ս պետք է մտածեմ, թե դու ինչու եք ԱՅԴՊԵՍ ԸՆԿԱԼՈՒՄ ասվածը, դա ասողի գործը պետք է լինի... Միայն մի երկու "արդարացում" ունեմ.

Մինչև իմացել ենք, որ  ԱՐԵՎԸ  ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ ԱՐԱՐԱԾ Է և թույլ են տվել մեզ` մի հեքիաթ գրելու մանկապարտեզի երեխայի համար` 10-ամյա ինքնակրթություն ենք անցել, թվարկեմ միայն սեղմ ցանկը - բոլոր յոգաները, "Ավեստան", "Կենդանի բարոյագիտությունը", Հնկական էպոսը`"Մահաբհարատան", տիբեթական "Ջութ-Շին", 
Արևմտյան փիլիսոփայության աղբյուրները, Ավետարանները` կանոնիկ և պարականոն, Մաշտոցի "Հաճախապատումը", ամբողջ ՄԱՐԴԱԳԻՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ,  և ՄԵՐ էպոսը...Եթե այս գիտելիքը դոգմայի երանգ ունի`ուրեմն,   *Փնտրեք աղբյուրները ինքնուրույն, ձեր ճանապարհը դուք պետք է անցնեք...  * 

"Սև" աշխատանքը և այլն... Մեր սերունդը իր "սև" աշխատանքը արել է, և երբ հասանք պետությունը կառուցելուն` պարզվեց ...Ծրագիր չունենք: "Ես Ծրագիր չունեմ"- այսպես է ասվել: Եվ ի՞նչ սխալ կա,  եթե այս անգամ մի աշխատախումբ կատարի հենց այդ "սև" աշխատանքը, ի դեպ` ամենածանրը, ի դեպ` առանց որևէ օժանդակության, ի դեպ` դավաճան պետականության  դիմադրության պայմաններում...

"Դասական քրիստոնյա", "առաքինի", "անվերապահ հավատք"  - մեր արժեքային համակարգում այսպիսի հասկացություններ չեն հնչում, մենք մեզ ընդամենը աշխատավոր ենք համարում: Եվ չենք պատրաստվում որևէ մեկին առաջնորդել...  "Ժողովրդավարություն" բառը պարանոցից կախ տված ամեն հայ մի առաջնորդ է...
Շնորհակալություն շատ հետաքրքիր զրույցի համար:

----------


## Մտահոգ

[QUOTE=Հեղինակ;795261]Մինչև իմացել ենք, որ  ԱՐԵՎԸ  ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ ԱՐԱՐԱԾ Է և թույլ են տվել մեզ` մի հեքիաթ գրելու մանկապարտեզի երեխայի համար` 10-ամյա ինքնակրթություն ենք անցել, թվարկեմ միայն սեղմ ցանկը - բոլոր յոգաները, "Ավեստան", "Կենդանի բարոյագիտությունը", Հնկական էպոսը`"Մահաբհարատան", տիբեթական "Ջութ-Շին", 
Արևմտյան փիլիսոփայության աղբյուրները, Ավետարանները` կանոնիկ և պարականոն, Մաշտոցի "Հաճախապատումը", ամբողջ ՄԱՐԴԱԳԻՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ,  և ՄԵՐ էպոսը...Եթե այս գիտելիքը դոգմայի երանգ ունի`ուրեմն,   *Փնտրեք աղբյուրները ինքնուրույն, ձեր ճանապարհը դուք պետք է անցնեք...  * 

մեծարգո Հեղինակ չնայած որ ես արդեն արել էի իմ եզրահանգումները մեր զրույցից, ու չէի պատրաստվում այն շարունակել, սակայն ձեր մի քանի մտքեր իմ մոտ լուրջ հարցեր առաջացրեցին կապված իմ անտեղյակության հետ: 
Խոնհարաբար կխնդրեի իմ անտեղյակությունը ցրելու համար մեծահոգաբար նշել թե կանոնիկ Ավետարաններից կոնկրետ որ Առաքյալի Ավետարանում է խոսվում ԱՐԵՎԻ ՈՐՊԵՍ ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ ԱՐԱՐԱԾԻ մասին, խոնհարաբար կխնդրեի նշել գլուխը եվ համարը, քանի որ մասնագիտության բերումով չնայած երիտասարդ տարիքիս սերտել եմ Ավետարանը հայերենից բացի նաեվ մի քանի այլ լեզուներով, ու զարմանալիորեն երբեք չեմ հանդիպել նման մտքի, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեի եթե օգնեիք ինձ հուշելով այդ մտքի համարը: Արեվմտյան փիլիսոփայության հետ կապված, կարող եմ նորից միայն զարմանալ իմ անտեղյակության վրա, քանի որ արեվմտյան մատերիալիստ փիլիսոփաների մոտ նույնպես չեմ հանդիպել ԱՐԵՎԻ ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ ԱՐԱՐԱԾ լինելու մտքին, հակառակ դեպքում դա անպայման կհիշեի, մանավանդ որ շատ ուշագրավ ու անմոռանալի կլիներ արեվմտյան մատերիալիստ փիլիսոփայի մոտ հանդիպել նման մտքի, Պատկերացնում եք աթեիստ Մարքսի  գրավածքներում հանդիպել նման մտքի ու մոռանալ այն: Արեվմտյան իդեալիստ փիլիսոփանների մոտ նույնպես չեմ հանդիպել նման մտքի, պատկերացնում եք Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու կիսապաշտոնական փիլիսոփայության, թոեիզմի մեջ հանդիպել ԱՐԵՎԸ ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ ԱՐԱՐԱԾ է մտքին, ու չհիշել այն: Հարգելի Հեղինակ խոնհարաբար կխնդրեի գոնե այս խնդրանքս անպատասխան չթողնել ու նշել ինձ այդ աղբյուրները կանոնական Ավետարաններից ու արեվմտյան փիլիսոփանների հեղինակած աշխատություններից:
Կանխավ շնորհակալություն, հարգանացս հավաստիքը

----------


## Մասսագետ

ճիշտն ասած մի մեծ ցանկություն չունեի գրառում անելու բայց...
մինչ էս ես զրկված էի դեպքերը իմ աչքով տեսնելու "հաճույքից" սկզբում ինձ թվում էր, որ հակալևոնականները ծայրահեղության են հասել. ես ոչ մի անգամ ոչ մի ծայրահեղություն չեմ արդարացրել. բայց էսօրվա տեսածներս ինձ ստիպեցին հասկանալ, թե ինչու են հասել ծայրահեղության. սա արդեն շարժում չի, սա թափառաշրջիկ թատրոն ա

----------


## Philosopher

> մեծարգո Հեղինակ չնայած որ ես արդեն արել էի իմ եզրահանգումները մեր զրույցից, ու չէի պատրաստվում այն շարունակել, սակայն ձեր մի քանի մտքեր իմ մոտ լուրջ հարցեր առաջացրեցին կապված իմ անտեղյակության հետ: 
> Խոնհարաբար կխնդրեի իմ անտեղյակությունը ցրելու համար մեծահոգաբար նշել թե կանոնիկ Ավետարաններից կոնկրետ որ Առաքյալի Ավետարանում է խոսվում ԱՐԵՎԻ ՈՐՊԵՍ ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ ԱՐԱՐԱԾԻ մասին, խոնհարաբար կխնդրեի նշել գլուխը եվ համարը, քանի որ մասնագիտության բերումով չնայած երիտասարդ տարիքիս սերտել եմ Ավետարանը հայերենից բացի նաեվ մի քանի այլ լեզուներով, ու զարմանալիորեն երբեք չեմ հանդիպել նման մտքի, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեի եթե օգնեիք ինձ հուշելով այդ մտքի համարը: Արեվմտյան փիլիսոփայության հետ կապված, կարող եմ նորից միայն զարմանալ իմ անտեղյակության վրա, քանի որ արեվմտյան մատերիալիստ փիլիսոփաների մոտ նույնպես չեմ հանդիպել ԱՐԵՎԻ ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ ԱՐԱՐԱԾ լինելու մտքին, հակառակ դեպքում դա անպայման կհիշեի, մանավանդ որ շատ ուշագրավ ու անմոռանալի կլիներ արեվմտյան մատերիալիստ փիլիսոփայի մոտ հանդիպել նման մտքի, Պատկերացնում եք աթեիստ Մարքսի  գրավածքներում հանդիպել նման մտքի ու մոռանալ այն: Արեվմտյան իդեալիստ փիլիսոփանների մոտ նույնպես չեմ հանդիպել նման մտքի, պատկերացնում եք Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու կիսապաշտոնական փիլիսոփայության, թոեիզմի մեջ հանդիպել ԱՐԵՎԸ ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ ԱՐԱՐԱԾ է մտքին, ու չհիշել այն: Հարգելի Հեղինակ խոնհարաբար կխնդրեի գոնե այս խնդրանքս անպատասխան չթողնել ու նշել ինձ այդ աղբյուրները կանոնական Ավետարաններից ու արեվմտյան փիլիսոփանների հեղինակած աշխատություններից:
> Կանխավ շնորհակալություն, հարգանացս հավաստիքը


Իսկ ինչու՞ միայն կանոնիկ ավետարաններում և ինչու միայն մատերալիստ ու իդեալիստ արևմտյան փիլիսոփաների աշխատություններու՞մ: Իմ տեղեկություններով, բացի նրանցից ինչ-որ այլ բաներ էլ կան թե ավետարանական գրական ավանդույթում, թե արևմտյան փիլիսոփայության համակարգում :Wink:  

Հ.Գ. Սպասում եմ, որ այս թեմայում շուտով կքննարկվի Սարտրի "Էքզիստենցիալիզմը հումանիզմ է" հոդվածը:

----------


## Հեղինակ

Հարգելի mtahog , դուք լավ չեք հասկացել ակնարկը, ԱՐԵՎԸ ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ ԱՐԱՐԱԾ Է միտքը...Խոսքը աշխարհայացքի մասին է, այն աշխարհայացքի, որը Արևի, Երկրագնդի, մյուս երկնային մարմինների Ոգին, Գիտակցությունը, Բանականությունը չի կապում կամ բացատրում նրանց ձգողական դաշտով, ինչպես ակնարկել էիք. 

Ահա ձեր աշխարհայացքը, մեջբերում եմ.   ֆիզիկական մարմինը տվյալ դեպքում Երկրագունդը ինչպես է օժտված հոգով ու ոգով, եվ որտեղ է այն արտահայտվում, միգուցե երկրի ձգողական ուժի առկայությունը հանգեցնում է նրան որ դրա հիմքերում ընկած է հոգի:  

Իսկ ես ասել եմ, որ Երկիրը, Արեգակը...Տիեզերքը  ունեն  Ոգի, Գիտակցություն և  Բանականություն: Նշվածս աղբյուրները ինձ օգնել են`հանգել այդ աշխարհայացքին: Արևմտյան աղբյուրներից` իհարկե ոչ մատերիալիստ փիլիսոփաները... Ամեն ոք իրավունք ունի մնալու Երկրի ձգողականության տիրույթում և նույնիսկ այնտեղից առարկել, թե ԱՐԵՎԸ ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ ՉԷ... Մեռած արևի տակ էլ կարող ենք ապրել, նույնիսկ մի սիրունիկ երկիր ստեղծել....Հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը...

----------


## Մտահոգ

Շնորհակալություն Հեղինակ, ներողություն ձեր թանկագին ժամանակը վատնելուս համար:

----------


## սիսար

Այո,   շարժումը   մահացել   է,  ինչպես    կիկոսը՝   հեքիաթում:

----------


## Սելավի

Ամեն  մարդ  ունի  իր  խնդիրներին  համապատասխան   մտահորիզոնի  տեսություն,  երբ  այդ խնդիրները   սեղմելով  քեզ դարցնում են  անսահման փոքր, փոխակերպվում  էս կետի: Այդ  ժամանակա  որ  մարդը  ասումա  «սա  իմ  տեսա-կետնա»: 
  Բայց  իրականում  այդքան  էլ  բարդ  չի   այս  կյանքը, մենք  ենք  այն  բարդացնում  մեր  ՏեՍԱ-ԿԵՏ-ներով: 
   Ուզում  եմ  մի   պատմություն   պատմեմ  ամեն  մեկը  թող  յուրովի  մեկնաբանի  ոնց  կհասկանա:
  Մի  անգամ  մի  մարդ  սարա  բարձրանում,  հասնումա  գագաթին  ու  այնտեղ  տեսնումա  արծվի  ձվեր,  մեկը  վերցնումա  հետը  ու  իջնումա  սարից:  բերում  այդ  արծվի  ձուն  դնումա իր  հավաբնում  գռթանի  տակ,  որոշ  ժամանակ  հետո  այդ  ձվից  արծվիկա  հելնում  ու  մնացած  հավի  ճտերի  հետ  իր  օրը  անցկացնումա  հավաբնում,  ու  բնականաբար  սովորումա  հավերին  համապատասխան  նիստուկացը, սակայն  ինքը  իր  կեցվածքով  ու  ներքին  մղումներով  չի  հարմարվում  այդ հավաբնին, բայց  չի  էլ  կարողանում  կողմնորոշվի  թե  ինչնա  պատճառը՝  անգամ  թրչել  չի  կարողանում,  չգիտի  որ  ինքը  արծիվա, ու  այդ  հավաբնի  բոլոր  հավերը  ու  ճտերը  ծաղրում  են  իրան,  ասում  են  սա  մեր  ուռոդնա, իսկ  այդ  արծվիկն  էլ  խոնհարաբար  ընդունումա  ու  գիտակցումա  որ  սա  է  իր  աշխարհը,  որ  հավաբնից  այն  կողմ  էլ  աշխարհ  չկա, որովհետև  ինքը  դա  է  տեսել  ու  պատկերացում  էլ  չունի  թե  հավաբնից  այն  կողմ  էլ  ինչեր  կան: Այդպես  անցնումա  մի  քանի  ամիս  հավաբնի  աքլորները  արդեն  սկսում  են  լարվել  այդ  արծվի  հետևից,  սա  էլ  մնացած  հավերի  նման  փախնումա, որովհետև  ինչ  աչքերը  բացելա  տեսելա  որ  հավաբնի  տերը  աքլորնա, որ  բոլորը  ենթարկվում  են աքլորին: Մի  անգամ  այն  արծիվը՝  որի  ձուն  բերել  էին  հավաբուն,  հելնումա  որսի,  ու  այնպեսա  ստացվում  որ  թրչումա  հենց  հավաբնի  վրայով , այդ  պահին  նկատումա  որ  հավաբնում  արծիվ  կա  ու  հավերը  չեն  վախենում, դեռ  հակառակը  հավերն  են  կտցում  էդ  արծվին    ու  մեծ  արագությամբ  իչնումա  էդ  բնի  վրա, բոլոր  հավերը  վախենում  են,  խառնվում  իրար,  ով  որ  կողմ  կարում  փախնումա,  մի  խոսքով  իրանց  ապաստն  են  փնտրում,  որպեսզի  խուսափեն  վերահաս  վտանգից, էս  մեր  արծիվն  էլ  չի  հասցնում  փախնի  մենակ կծկվումա ու  իր  թևով  գլուխնա  փագում:
Այդ  ահավոր  մեծ  արծիվը  հասնումա  հավաբնին  ու  չանչերով  վերցնումա  արծվիկին  ու  բարձրացնումա  օդ, շատա   բարձրացնում,  էս  արծվիկը  վախից  աչքերը  չի  բացում  մենակ  զգումա   որ  օդա  բարձրանում, երբ  արդեն  անտեսանելի  բարձրության  վրա  են  լինում  էս  արծվիկին  թողնումա  ու  արծվիկը  մեծ  արագությամբ  ներքևա  իջնում,  էդ  պահին  այդ  արագության  շնորհիվ  առաջացած  քամին  բացումա  արծվիկի  թևերը  ու  մի  պահ  արծվիկը  զգումա  որ  այլևս  չի  իջնում  այլ  օդում  սվառնումա:  Մի  կերպ  վախենալով  բացումա  աչքերը  ու  տեսնումա  հրաշք՝  մի  գեղեցիկ  տեսարան,  մի  աննկարագրելի  կատարիալ  գեղեցկություն,   առաջին  անգամ  զգումա  իր  այդ  մեծությունը,  իր  ազատությունը:  Այդ  պահին  մոտենումա  ծեր  արծիվը  ու  ասումա  հետևիր  ինձ  ու  տանումա  բարձր  սարերի  արանքում  գտնվող  մի  մաքուր  ու  ջինջ  լճակի  մոտ,  նրանք  2 -ով  մոտենում  են  այդ  լճակին  և  արծվիկը  այդ  լճակի  արտացոլանքում  տեսնումա  որ  ինքը  ոչ  մի  բանով  չի տարբերվում  այդ  գեղեցիկ  ու  հիասքանչ  արծվից:  Առաջին  անգամ  իր  պատկերնա  տեսնում՝  ու  ուրախությունից    բարձր  ձայնա  արձակում,  այնքան  բարձր  որ  ամբողջ  սարերով  մեկ  իր  ձայնը  արձագանքումա: Ծեր  արծիվը  մոտենալով  արծվիկին  ասումա՝  ես  արեցի  ինչ  կարող էի,  հիմա  դու  ինքտ  որոշի  ետ  էս  դառնում  հավաբուն,  թե՞  վայելում  էս  այս  կյանքի   ազատությունն  ու  բերկրանքը,  իսկ  արծվիկը  պատասխանումա՝  ոչ  ես  ետ  չեմ  դառնում  իմ  հավաբուն  հիմա  ես  տեսա  թե  կյանքը  որնա,  թե  ինչքան  մեծա  ու  անսահման  իմ  տարածությունը, հիմա  ես  հասկացա  որ  հավաբնով  չի  սահմանափակվում  կյանքը  ու  աշխրհը,  ես  գերադասում  եմ  լինել  ազատ  սավառնող  ու  երազում  եմ  որ  մի  օր  էլ  այդ  հավերը  կիմանան  թե  ինչա  նշանակում  ազատության  մեջ   ճախրելը:
  Վերջում  ավելացնեմ  որ  շարժումը  չի  մահացել  նա  ավելի  է  հզորացել, իսկ  շարժման  հզորությունը  ես  հակված  չեմ  մարդկանց  շատությունով  բացատրելու,  այլ  իրական  այն  գաղափարներով  որոնք  արդեն  նստած  են  մարդկանց  գիտակցության  մեջ,  որ  վաղ  թե  ուշ  դրանք  միս  ու  արյուն  են  ստանալու, ու  ինքնուրույն  են  փորձելու  թևերը  շարժեն,  որպեսզի  օր  առաջ  լքեն  այդ  հավաբունը:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Արծվի պատմությունդ հետաքրքիր էր: 
Միգուցե մեր երկիրն էլ մի օր կճախրի հաշվի չառնելով հանդիպակաց քամիներն ու կհասկանա, որ կյանքը չի սահմանափակվում կեղտոտ ու տհաճ այդ հավաբնով: Վստահ եմ կգա այդ օրն ու մենք էլ կճախրենք  ժողովրդավարության ու ազատությունների բարձունքներում:  :Smile:  :Wink: 




> Վերջում  ավելացնեմ  որ  շարժումը  չի  մահացել  նա  ավելի  է  հզորացել, իսկ  շարժման  հզորությունը  ես  հակված  չեմ  մարդկանց  շատությունով  բացատրելու,  այլ  իրական  այն  գաղափարներով  որոնք  արդեն  նստած  են  մարդկանց  գիտակցության  մեջ,  որ  վաղ  թե  ուշ  դրանք  միս  ու  արյուն  են  ստանալու, ու  ինքնուրույն  են  փորձելու  թևերը  շարժեն,  որպեսզի  օր  առաջ  լքեն  այդ  հավաբունը:


Այո: Անկասկած շարժումը չի մահացել, բայց ժամանակավոր սառչել է:
Գրեթե ամեն օր մեր հանրապետությունում տեղի են ունենում բողոքի ակցիաներ, թեկուզ և սակավաթիվ քանակությամբ, բայց այնութամենայնիվ կայանում են: Կան հարյուրից ավել քաղբանտարկյալներ, որոնցից և ոչ մեկը չի մոռացվել, բոլորին էլ հանելու ենք այդ կեղտոտ խցերից: Ստորություն է նման մարդկանց քրեական հանցագործների հետ մի խցում պահելը, ստոր է և անբորայական:
Հիմա փաստորեն նորչընտիր նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանը, ոնց ես եմ հասցրել նկատել, ընտրել է հնարավոր տարբերակներից կեղտոտագույնն ու ամենախորամանկը: Բացատրեմ: Փաստորեն հիմա ՀՀ կառավարությունը պիտի ընտրի մեր երկիրը լինելու է բռնապետության, թե քիչ թե շատ բայց ժողովրդավար: Անկասկած հիմար նախագահը կընտրեր բռնապետությունը, իսկ ժողովրդավար նախագահը` երկրորդը: Բայց Սերժը ոչ առաջինն է ոչ էլ երկրորդը: Դրա համար էլ նա ընտրել է միջանկյալ ու շատ վտանգավոր մի տարբերակ: 
Փաստացի նա իր ամեն մի հայտարարությամբ ցույց է տալիս, որ ինքը ժողովրդավար առաջնորդ է ու ցանկանում է այս երկիրը բերել բնականոն հունի, ցանկանում է այն դարձնել ավելի ժողովրդավար, ավելի ցիվիլ: Բայց այս ամենը սկսած ամեն ելույթի սկզբում բարձրախոսը ուղղելուց ու վերջրացրած գալստուկը ուղղելով իրենից ներկայացնում է մի ներկայացում, մի թատրոն, որի հանդիստեսներն են թե մեր ժողովրդի թերահավատ զանգվածը, թե ԵԽ-ն և թե արևմտյան այլ դիվանագիտական տեսչություններն: Այնքան շատ օրինակներ կան, որ չեմ էլ ուզում և իմաստ էլ չեմ տեսնում դրանք բերելու: Չեմ բերում, որովհետև եթե հարգելի ընթերցող մինչ այժմ չես նկատել դրանք, ապա անիմաստ է քեզ դրանք ցույց տալը:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է շարժման ուժեղացման կամ թուլացման հանգամանքին, ապա իմ կարծիքը հետևյալն է: Արտաքուստ թվում է թե շարժումը թուլացել է, հիվանդացել ու մահամերձ վիճակում է, քանզի չկան ոչ մեծաքանակ ցույցեր, ոչ կոնկրետ հակաիշխանական քայլեր և ոչ էլ անգամ քաղաքական ակտիվիստներ, քանզի վերջիններս կամ քրեակատարողականներում են կամ էլ ընդհատակյա են: Բայց ես գտնում եմ, որ սա ժամանակավոր բնույթ է կրելու: Միգուցե ընդիմության թույլատրված հաջորդ հավաքին շատ մարդ չմասնակցի, միգուցե նաև երկրորդին, երրորդին, բայց անկասկած ի վերջո հավաքվելու է մի այնպիսի մարդկային բազմություն, որը կլինի կրիտիկական ու կունենա վճռորոշ ձայնի իրավունք, և որին չեն կարողանա կանգնեցնել ոչ սպառնալիքները, ոչ ոստիկանները, ոչ ատրճանակններն ու ինքնաձիգներն, ու ոչ անգամ տանկերը: Ու դրանից հետո այս իշխանությունները կպարտվեն, կպարտվեն ու տակ կտան: Եվ միգուցե նաև պատասխան տան սպանված 10 զոհերի համար իրենց արյունով: ՈՒ մեր մեջ ասած այդպես շատ լավ կլինի, որպեսզի հաջորդների մտքով անգամ չանցնի հարազատ ժողովրդի վրա զենք քաշել: 
ՀՀԿ-ն հաղթեց ճակատամարտը, բայց ոչ պատերազմը: Վստահ եմ նա կպարտվի այն: 
Հույսներդ չկորցնեք: Շարժումը չի մահացել, երբ գա պահը այն կլինի ավելի ուժգին քան մինչ այդ էր ու մենք կհաղթենք:

----------


## voter

Հարցման մեջ բացթողում կա - Շարժումը, ոչ մահացել է, ոչ էլ թուլացել, այն ԶՈՀԱԲԵՐՎԵԼ Է, հայաստանցիներից շատերի կողմից հանուն «հանգիստ ստրկության» ու սփյուռքի կողմից հանուն իրենց վախերի ու բարդույթների։

----------


## Artgeo

> Հարցման մեջ բացթողում կա - Շարժումը, ոչ մահացել է, ոչ էլ թուլացել, այն ԶՈՀԱԲԵՐՎԵԼ Է, հայաստանցիներից շատերի կողմից հանուն «հանգիստ ստրկության» ու սփյուռքի կողմից հանուն իրենց վախերի ու բարդույթների։


Voter ջան, հարցը գիտե՞ս ինչում է կայանում։ Շարժումը կարծես որևէ բան չի անում, որ ապացուցի իր գոյությունը։ Շարժումը շատ լավ գիտի, որ ինքը կա։ Հարցը նրանում է, որ ռեժիմն է մի կողմից ինքն իրեն ձգտում ապացուցել, որ շարժումը մահացել է, մյուս կողմից ցույց տալիս, որ շարժումը ոչ միայն չի մահացել, այլ արդեն վախենում են շարժումից։ Նամանավանդ էս երկու ջրի արանքում՝ ապրիլի 24-ի և մայիսի 2-ի։ Ահն ու սարսափը այնքան է մեծացել, որ երեկ Հ1-ի եթերում «Բացահայտում» ( :LOL: ) կոչված ծրագիրը հայտնվեց, ինչով ևս մեկ անգամ հաստատվեց շարժման ավելի ուժգնացումը և ռեժիմի հիստերիկական ջղաձգումները անխուսափելի վախճանից առաջ։ Հաստատվեց ոչ շարժման համար, այլ ռեժիմի մասնիկների։ Մնացածը էմոցիաներ են ու բուտաֆորիա։

----------


## voter

Ջղաձգումներ կան, բայց ցավոք դա հետևանքներ չի ունենում, խիստ ամորֆ ու անողնաշար է այսօրվա իշխանությունը, որ ջղաձգումներից վախճանվի...

Էմոցիաներ, անկասկած կան, սփյուռքում էլ, բայց առաժմն դրանք մնում են միջկուսակցական մակարդակի վրա, չնայած էմոցիաներ ու հիստերիա կարող է սկսվել, մասնավորաբար Դաշնակցության նկատմամբ, որպես հերթական անգամ Հայաստանը կործանող դիլետանտ-ազգայյնամոլների ու եթե այդ դարավոր կուսակցությունը չվերածվի հերթական վճարովի բարեգործական միության, ինչպիսիք Ռամկավարներն են, նա հաստատ կվախճանվի։

Միակ բանը , որ ինձ դուր չեկավ շարժման առումով, այսօրվա տեղական մարմիների ընտրություններին չմասնակցելն է։ Միքիչ գոռոզության տպավորություն է թողնում, փոխանակ ներքևից սկսեն փոփոխությունները, էլի ջանում են միան ձկան գլուխը փոխել - դա կարող է վնասել ժողովրդի մեջ վստահություն ձեռք բերելու համար, մարդկանց համար կարևոր է, թե իրենց տեղում, ծառ կտրող, փոս փորողների հարցերն ով պիտի լուծի և ոչ թե ՄԱԿում ելությներ ունեցողներն գրագետ լինեն։ Բայց եթե համոզված չեն, որ բացի ԼՏՊից էլ, որևէ մեկը ի վիճակի կլինի, որևէ տեղ մարդկանց համոզել, որ իրեն ընտրեն թեկուզ գյուղապետ - ապա շարժում չի լինի...

Հ1 այլևս չեմ նայում, լիցենզիոն պրոբլեմների պատճառով տեղական կաբելային օպերատորը հրաժարվել է այն այսուհետև հեռարձակել, հավանաբար առանց թույլատվության արևմտյան ֆիլմերի ցուցադրումների պատճառով...

Բայց դե Ա1+ ի ամեն շաբաթյա ռեպորտաժներն էլ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixIPIAAkLa4 բավական է իրակաունթյան մասին պատկերացում կազմելու համար ու խորհուրդ կտամ նույնիսկ նրանց նայել, ովքեր նույնիսկ ապրում են հենց հարևանությամբ այն թշվառ գյուղացիների, որոնց մասին հաղորդվում է։ Ցավոք դեռ շարժման մասին, ոչինչ չկա, նույնիսկ 24 երթի բազմամարդության ապացույց չեն դրել - իսկ միգուցե չկա, որ դնեն՞

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Այո,   շարժումը   մահացել   է,  ինչպես    կիկոսը՝   հեքիաթում:


հետաքրքիր է մինչեվ փետրվարի 19-ը հոռետեսության առաքյալները եւ ապականության մարգարեները ոռնահաչում էին հայլուրական էկրաններից թե շարժում չկա, դա ուղղակի մի խումբ լտպականներ ֆանատիկներ են, որ ոգեշնչված ջհուդամասոնների Հայոց աշխարհը կործանելու գերագույն գլխավոր նպատակով ու հրեա կապիտալիստների փողերով լցված, տռզած գրպաններով դուրս են եկել *Թատերական* հրապարակ: Երբ այս ճղճիմ, դժգույն վարակները տեսան որ ցանկալին իրականի տես ներկայացնելու իրենց տիտանական ջանքերը արդեն ծիծաղ է չի առաջացնում մարդկանց մոտ, գործի դրեցին մյուս սցենար: *Շարժմանը* դիմագրավել շարժերով ու շարժումիկներով՝ դաշնակցություն իր մումիանման գաղափարախոսությամբ ՝որ սոցիալիզմի ու նացիոնալիզմի մեղավոր սիրո զավակ է, օրինաց երկիր՝ որի ղեկավարը այնքան է սիրում այդ երկիրը, որ սերը վերածվել է տառփանք-ատելության: Փետրվարի 20-ին հավաքվածների Մատենադարանի մոտ դեպի երկինք բռունցված ձեռքերը Գեհենոմ ուղարկեցին բոլոր շարժումիկներին ու շարժերին: բռունցքները օր օրի շատանում էին ոմանց համար Թատերական ոմանց համար Ազատության հրապարակում, նույնիսկ ամենամոլի ստամոքսամիտները դա չէին հերքում, սկսվեց հաջորդ թույնի չափաբաժնի ներմուծումը մարդկանց ուղեղներ: Սա թմրամոլների ավազակների ու բոլոր մարդկային արատներ կրողների մի հազվագյուտ հավաքականություն է, նրանց շարժումն է: Խեղճեր, 20 տարվա մեջ այնքան են զբաղված եղել լափելով որ նոր բան չեն մտածել, նույն 88-ական վրեմյաական պիտակները, այն ժամանակ թատերական հրապարակ ուղարկվում էին հատուկ ռուսաստանից բերված պոռնիկներ, հետո վրեմյան ոռնում էր մի խումբ հարբած ու ազգայնական երիտասարդների մասին որոնք ազատ սիրով են զբաղված հրապարակում գիշերները: Սա էլ չաշխատեց: Մյուս փուլը որ ամենավտանգավորն է: Ախտավարակ ծլերի պես շատանում են այսպես կոչված մտավորականները, նրանք արտաքուստ չեն մերժում Շարժումը, _բայց_ փորձում են իբրթե հասկանալով այն, ՛ճիշտ ուղի՛ ցույց տալ շարժմանը, խեղճեր, տեսնես իսկապես նրանք հավատում են որ իրենք ավելի խելացի են քան հավաքական հայությունը: Այն բոլոր առույգ, պայքարող, ազատատենչ, զվարթ ու հայրենասեր երիտասարդները որոնք երկար սպասված սերուդն են, ազատ Հայաստանում մեծացած սերունդը, որոնք տեսնելով ավագ սերնդի արդեն բնավորություն դարձած ձախողվելու ու ձախողելու, հետո միշտ արդարանալու հիրավի *՛"հանճարեղ իմաստությունը"՛*, կանգնել են ու կանգնելու են բռնցքված ձեռքերով, մինչեվ ազատության ժամանումը, նրանք նահատակ զինվորների պես, ավելի գերադասելի են քան այն բոլոր սպիտակաբաշ իմաստունները, որոնք արեվից ու պայքարից խուսափելով, եկեղեցիների խցերում թուղթ են մրոտում, մենք շատ ունենք մրոտված թղթեր, լցված ամենաառաքինի ու ամենաճիշտ գաղափարներով, ուղղակի չունենք ասպարեզ այդ գաղափարների կենսունակությունը ու ճշմարտացիությունը ստուգելու, այդ ասպարեզը ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ Է: Երբ կամոքն Աստուծո, *կենդանի Աստուծո*, 
 այս նահատակ երիտասարդների արյունով կվերադարձվի ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ կոչված բերրի հողը, կշատանան սերմնացանները, կբերեն իրենց լավ ու վատ սերմերը ցանելու այնտեղ, նմանվելով այն մարդկանց որ պատերազմի ժամանակ սոված զինվորներից պահել է ցորենը, հետո արդարանալով թե պահել էր ցորենը սոված զինվորի ազատագրած հողում ցանելու համար: Շատացել ու էլ ավելի են շատանալու գրագետները որ իմաստություն կերակուրը հազիվ խժռած ու դեռ *չմարսած* գալիս են մեր առջեվ այն *փսխելու*...
Ռուբեն Սեվակի միտքն եմ մեջբերում, կսկծալով թե ինչու է այն այդքան այժմեական նաեվ այսօր, ինչու է եղեռնից մի տանի տարի առաջ գրածը դարձել մեր իրականության ճշգրիտ նկարագրությունը... արժե մտածել սրա մասին
՛ "որբուկի պես անտեր մի ցեղ հուժկու ու լուսեղ, ու սրտաբուխ բարբառի ծարավ է, իսկ մեր գրագետները հանելուկային, առեղծվածային, խավարակուռ բաներ են ասում իրեն, ու մեր քերթողները՝ գրիչները հայ արյան մեջ թաթախելոից հետո՝ *չինարեն* տաղեր են գրում, որպիսի *մարդ չհասկանա*:
Հեռու մեզանից, ախտագին իմաստուններ: Դուք ցեղի ուղեղն եք, բայց երբ ուղեղը ուրիշ կերպ չի կարողանում խորհել, քան հուսահատեցնել մեր կենսունակությունը, մենք պիտի պոկենք ու նետենք այդ ուղեղը:
... մեզ առողջ ու երիտասարդ մտավորականներ են պետք: ՁՈՒԿԸ ԳԼԽԻՑ Է ՀՈՏՈՒՄ, ազգը՝ իր մտավորականներից:
...ահա թե ինչու փոխանակ առաջադիմելու՝, խենթերի պես կեցած տեղներիս վրա ենք ցատկում, արդեն հազար տարի ի վեր...."

*ԱՆՊԱՅՄԱՆ ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿԵԼԻ*

----------


## Alien

Օրինակ դուք ինչպես եք պատկերացնում օրինականության սահմաններում խանութ ջարդելու պրոցեդուրան??? Կամ օրինակ մոլոտովի կոկտեյլ շպրտելը ոստիկանի վրա:ՃՃՃՃ Կամ օրինակ, ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին բոլոր հնարավոր մանիպուլյացիաների ենթարկելը,.... խնդրում եմ մի քիչ պարզաբանել, թե էտ ինչպես են անում:Ճ
նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:Ճ

----------


## Kuk

> Օրինակ դուք ինչպես եք պատկերացնում օրինականության սահմաններում խանութ ջարդելու պրոցեդուրան???


Խանութները ջարդվել են իշխանությունների կողմից ուղարկված սադրիչների կողմից:

----------


## Alien

այո, շարժումը մահացել է, արդեն բավական անշարժացել, ու արդեն նենց ոչինչ դիակի հոտ ա գալիս: Սակայն կասկածներ կան, որ ինքը մի կարգին գոյություն էլ չի ունեցել... որովհետև իրական համաժողովրդական ինքնաբուխ շարժումը հեչ կարիք չունի զանազան կաստիլների , ինչպիսիք են տարբեր շատախոս դատարկախոս հիստերիկ ՀԿները, որպեսզի գոյատևի ու զարգանա...
շարժման դեմքերը չպիտի էդպես վարպետորեն անմեղ զոհերի տանող բաներ անեն....
Չէ, ծարժումը չի մահացել, պարզապես չի էլ եղել....

----------


## Artgeo

> Օրինակ դուք ինչպես եք պատկերացնում օրինականության սահմաններում խանութ ջարդելու պրոցեդուրան??? Կամ օրինակ մոլոտովի կոկտեյլ շպրտելը ոստիկանի վրա:ՃՃՃՃ Կամ օրինակ, ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին բոլոր հնարավոր մանիպուլյացիաների ենթարկելը,.... խնդրում եմ մի քիչ պարզաբանել, թե էտ ինչպես են անում:Ճ
> նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:Ճ


Շատ հեշտ ու հանգիստ  :Smile:  Միակ պայմանը ռեժիմի մասնիկ լինելն է ու հանգիստ կարող ես Հայլուր լինես, մարդկանց սպանես, կողոպտես, թալանես և այլն…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Օրինակ դուք ինչպես եք պատկերացնում օրինականության սահմաններում խանութ ջարդելու պրոցեդուրան??? Կամ օրինակ մոլոտովի կոկտեյլ շպրտելը ոստիկանի վրա:ՃՃՃՃ Կամ օրինակ, ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին բոլոր հնարավոր մանիպուլյացիաների ենթարկելը,.... խնդրում եմ մի քիչ պարզաբանել, թե էտ ինչպես են անում:Ճ
> նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:Ճ


Այ հենց դուք բացատրեք, թե քնից նոր արթնացած, ԽԱՂԱՂ ցուցարարին ոնց կարելիա օրենքի սահամններում դուբինկածեծով հասցնել մահվան, ես Ձեզ համար Ձեր հարցերը կպարզաբանեմ:

----------


## Alien

իսկ ազատության հրապարակի ամբիոնից էլ ոչ թե ԼՏՊ-ին էր բռնության հստակ կոչեր անում, այլ նրա դիմակով մի այլ սադրիչԷԷԷ  բրավո.  
Շատ բնական եր ամեն դեպքում,...լրիվ ոնց որ ինքը ԼՏՊ-ն լիներ.... մեր իշխանությունները, համենայնդեպս , ահագին պրոֆի են արդեն:
Իսկ դուք երբևէ մտածել եք այլ հնարավոր տարբերակների մասին???

----------


## Kuk

> Շարժումը մահացել է՞՞՞


Մոտ 15 րոպե առաջ Հրապարակից Նալբանդյան փողոցով մի խումբ երիտասարդներ, բանտարկյալների շորեր հագած, «Ազատություն» վանկարկելով շարժվում էին դեպի Սայաթ Նովայի պողոտա: Բայց թե ուր գնացին այնտեղից, չեմ կարող ասել :Sad:  պատուհանից էի նայում, էլ չէր երևում:
Դե պարզ է, որ սա մի պայքար է քաղբանտարկյալներին ազատության մեջ տեսնելու համար:
Պայքար պայքար մինչև վերջ:

----------


## Vahagn_IV

> ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին բոլոր հնարավոր մանիպուլյացիաների ենթարկելը,.... խնդրում եմ մի քիչ պարզաբանել, թե էտ ինչպես են անում:Ճ
> նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:Ճ


Ինչու՞ է քեզ թվում, որ դու էդ ՀՀ քաղաքացիներից խելոք ես, որ մանիպուլացիաների չես ենթարկվել:

----------


## Alien

էլի իրար չհասկացանք. ես ինկատի ունեյի միտինգավորներին: Ինչքան էլ երկրի վիճակը վատ լինի օրինականության առումով, միտինգի ժամանակ խանութ թալանելը էդքան էլ օրինական չի: Իսկ թդ համոզվածությունն են բանի մեջ, որ դրանք բոլորը սադրիչներ են եղել, ընդամենը մտահոգություն ա առաջացնում, որ մեր հարգելի ընդդիմությունը իվիճակի ճի նման բաներից խուսափելու, ու հետևաբար վտանգավոր ա իր զարգացման գոնե այս ստադիայում:
Լավ հիմա գնամ, հետո կխոսենք..

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ավելորդ համեստությունն էլ ա անհամեստություն:ՃՃՃՃՃ
հա խելոք եմ: Հարցեր կան?:ՃՃ

հարցը էն չի, թե մեզնից ով հիմա ստեղ ինչ կասի, ... հարցն էն ա, թե մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը ի վերջո ինչ կանի...
նենց որ թարգենք: կարևորը ծանոթացանք:Ճ

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
.... ես անկեղծ ասած մի քիչ թերահավատորեն եմ մոտենում ետ բացարձակեցված վարկածին: Ինքս էլ քիչ չեմ մասնակցել ցույցերի, ու միշտ էլ ինքս ինձ հաշիվ եմ տվել են մասին, թե ուր եմ գնում: Համ էլ ազատության հրապարակը հանրակացարան չի: Եթե ես լինեյի ցուցարարը, էնտեղ չէի քնի, կմնայի արթուն, որ հանկարծ ոստիկանները գային, ես մյուսներին արթնացնեյի... իսկ եթե շատերը տեղյակ չէին ոստիկանների մասին, ետ հարցով արդեն ցույցի կազմակերպիչբներին դիմեք:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> էլի իրար չհասկացանք. ես ինկատի ունեյի միտինգավորներին: Ինչքան էլ երկրի վիճակը վատ լինի օրինականության առումով, միտինգի ժամանակ խանութ թալանելը էդքան էլ օրինական չի: Իսկ թդ համոզվածությունն են բանի մեջ, որ դրանք բոլորը սադրիչներ են եղել, ընդամենը մտահոգություն ա առաջացնում, որ մեր հարգելի ընդդիմությունը իվիճակի ճի նման բաներից խուսափելու, ու հետևաբար վտանգավոր ա իր զարգացման գոնե այս ստադիայում:
> Լավ հիմա գնամ, հետո կխոսենք..



իզուր եք ժամանակ ծախսում բացատրելով որ, ինչու ցույցի տարածքում(օպերայի շրջակայք, ֆրանսիական դեսպանատան հարակից տարածքներ) չթալանվեցին խանութներ, այլ թալանվեցին խանութներ 1.5 կիլոմետր հեռու, այնպես էլ անիմաստ է միայն վերջին զանգին երեվան այցելածներին նկարագրել թալանված խանութների միջեվ ընկած բավականին գրավիչ ավարով չթալանված խանութների տեղը, կամ ասենք բացատրել այն թմրամոլների տրամաբանությունը որոնք գռանդ-քենդի շոկոլադիկներ ավելի են սիրում քան թմրանյութ, անիմաստ է, մեկ էլ տեսար սկսեցին պատմել թե ինչպես էր Փաշինյանը հարակից դեղատների բոլոր թմրանյութերը դեռ առավոտյան գնել(իհարկե հրեական ֆինանսավորմամբ) էր, ու բաժանել միտինգավորներին, դրա համար էլ դեղատները չջարդվեցին, կամ ասենք զենքի խանութները չջարդելու փաստը կբացատրեն միտինգավորների զենքի կարիք չունենալով եվ այլ հայլուրական հեիաթներով... *ԵՎ ՎԵՐՋԱՊԵՍ ԿԱՐԴԱՑԵՔ ՄԱՐԴՈՒ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԻ ՊԱՏՇՊԱՆԻ ԶԵԿՈՒՅՑԸ*
իսկ լուրջ շեղումներ առկա են, անծանոթ վիրտուալ տարածքում ինքնահաստատման մոլուցք ուղղեկցվում է հայհոյախառն բառերով, երբ նյարդերը սկսում են տեղի տալ, ցավոք

----------


## Vahagn_IV

> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Ավելորդ համեստությունն էլ ա անհամեստություն:ՃՃՃՃՃ
> հա խելոք եմ: Հարցեր կան?:ՃՃ


Ինձ ծանոթ մի քանի ԱԱԾ-ի աշխատողներ հենց նույն կարծիքի են: Ավելին` կատարած 9 գրառումից 8-ը վերաբերում են հենց շարժմանը:  :Tongue:

----------


## murmushka

հենց նոր եմ վերադարձել ՀԻՄԱ երիտասարդական խմբավորման կազմակերպած "Ազատություն Քաղբանտարկյալններին" ակցիայից: Ուզում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել նրանց : Մի խումբ երտասարդներ հագել էին քաղբանտարկյալնների շորեր, իրենց վրա տառերով  ամրացրել "ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՔԱՂԲԱՆՏԱՐԿՅԱԼՆԵՐԻՆ" կոչը և ազատություն էին պահանջում դատախազության շենքի մոտ: Հետո մենք շարժվեցինք դեպի Ֆրանսիայի դեսպանատուն, այնտեղից Իտալիայի դեսպանատուն: Ցավոք Իտալիայի դեսպանատան մոտից ես նրանց հրաժեշտ տվեցի, նրանք դեռ շարունակելու էին իրենց երթը դեպի Բաղրամյան` Ազգային Ժողովի շենքի մոտ, իսկ հետո վերադառնալու էին Հյուսիսային պողոտա , որպեսզի մասնակցեին քաղաքական զբոսանքներին:
Շարժումը չի մահացել , դա միանշանակ է և դրանում երկրորդ կարծիք լինել չի կարող:
դա հասկանալու, գիտակցելու համար ուղղակի պետք է մի պահ վերև բարձրացնեք գլուղներդ համակարգչի ստեղնաշարից և նայեք պատուհանից դուրս: նշեմ, որ ամբողջ երթի ընթացքում մեքենաներով երիտասարդներին ուղեկցում էին ոստիկանության աշխատողները:
ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՄԻՆՉԵՎ ՎԵՐՋ
ես ապրելու եմ ԱԶԱՏ ԱՆԿԱԽ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ-ում

----------


## Մտահոգ

> հետաքրքիր է մինչեվ փետրվարի 19-ը հոռետեսության առաքյալները եւ ապականության մարգարեները ոռնահաչում էին հայլուրական էկրաններից թե շարժում չկա, դա ուղղակի մի խումբ լտպականներ ֆանատիկներ են, որ ոգեշնչված ջհուդամասոնների Հայոց աշխարհը կործանելու գերագույն գլխավոր նպատակով ու հրեա կապիտալիստների փողերով լցված, տռզած գրպաններով դուրս են եկել *Թատերական* հրապարակ: Երբ այս ճղճիմ, դժգույն վարակները տեսան որ ցանկալին իրականի տես ներկայացնելու իրենց տիտանական ջանքերը արդեն ծիծաղ է չի առաջացնում մարդկանց մոտ, գործի դրեցին մյուս սցենար: *Շարժմանը* դիմագրավել շարժերով ու շարժումիկներով՝ դաշնակցություն իր մումիանման գաղափարախոսությամբ ՝որ սոցիալիզմի ու նացիոնալիզմի մեղավոր սիրո զավակ է, օրինաց երկիր՝ որի ղեկավարը այնքան է սիրում այդ երկիրը, որ սերը վերածվել է տառփանք-ատելության: Փետրվարի 20-ին հավաքվածների Մատենադարանի մոտ դեպի երկինք բռունցված ձեռքերը Գեհենոմ ուղարկեցին բոլոր շարժումիկներին ու շարժերին: բռունցքները օր օրի շատանում էին ոմանց համար Թատերական ոմանց համար Ազատության հրապարակում, նույնիսկ ամենամոլի ստամոքսամիտները դա չէին հերքում, սկսվեց հաջորդ թույնի չափաբաժնի ներմուծումը մարդկանց ուղեղներ: Սա թմրամոլների ավազակների ու բոլոր մարդկային արատներ կրողների մի հազվագյուտ հավաքականություն է, նրանց շարժումն է: Խեղճեր, 20 տարվա մեջ այնքան են զբաղված եղել լափելով որ նոր բան չեն մտածել, նույն 88-ական վրեմյաական պիտակները, այն ժամանակ թատերական հրապարակ ուղարկվում էին հատուկ ռուսաստանից բերված պոռնիկներ, հետո վրեմյան ոռնում էր մի խումբ հարբած ու ազգայնական երիտասարդների մասին որոնք ազատ սիրով են զբաղված հրապարակում գիշերները: Սա էլ չաշխատեց: Մյուս փուլը որ ամենավտանգավորն է: Ախտավարակ ծլերի պես շատանում են այսպես կոչված մտավորականները, նրանք արտաքուստ չեն մերժում Շարժումը, _բայց_ փորձում են իբրթե հասկանալով այն, ՛ճիշտ ուղի՛ ցույց տալ շարժմանը, խեղճեր, տեսնես իսկապես նրանք հավատում են որ իրենք ավելի խելացի են քան հավաքական հայությունը: Այն բոլոր առույգ, պայքարող, ազատատենչ, զվարթ ու հայրենասեր երիտասարդները որոնք երկար սպասված սերուդն են, ազատ Հայաստանում մեծացած սերունդը, որոնք տեսնելով ավագ սերնդի արդեն բնավորություն դարձած ձախողվելու ու ձախողելու, հետո միշտ արդարանալու հիրավի *՛"հանճարեղ իմաստությունը"՛*, կանգնել են ու կանգնելու են բռնցքված ձեռքերով, մինչեվ ազատության ժամանումը, նրանք նահատակ զինվորների պես, ավելի գերադասելի են քան այն բոլոր սպիտակաբաշ իմաստունները, որոնք արեվից ու պայքարից խուսափելով, եկեղեցիների խցերում թուղթ են մրոտում, մենք շատ ունենք մրոտված թղթեր, լցված ամենաառաքինի ու ամենաճիշտ գաղափարներով, ուղղակի չունենք ասպարեզ այդ գաղափարների կենսունակությունը ու ճշմարտացիությունը ստուգելու, այդ ասպարեզը ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ Է: Երբ կամոքն Աստուծո, *կենդանի Աստուծո*, 
>  այս նահատակ երիտասարդների արյունով կվերադարձվի ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ կոչված բերրի հողը, կշատանան սերմնացանները, կբերեն իրենց լավ ու վատ սերմերը ցանելու այնտեղ, նմանվելով այն մարդկանց որ պատերազմի ժամանակ սոված զինվորներից պահել է ցորենը, հետո արդարանալով թե պահել էր ցորենը սոված զինվորի ազատագրած հողում ցանելու համար: Շատացել ու էլ ավելի են շատանալու գրագետները որ իմաստություն կերակուրը հազիվ խժռած ու դեռ *չմարսած* գալիս են մեր առջեվ այն *փսխելու*...
> Ռուբեն Սեվակի միտքն եմ մեջբերում, կսկծալով թե ինչու է այն այդքան այժմեական նաեվ այսօր, ինչու է եղեռնից մի տանի տարի առաջ գրածը դարձել մեր իրականության ճշգրիտ նկարագրությունը... արժե մտածել սրա մասին
> ՛ "որբուկի պես անտեր մի ցեղ հուժկու ու լուսեղ, ու սրտաբուխ բարբառի ծարավ է, իսկ մեր գրագետները հանելուկային, առեղծվածային, խավարակուռ բաներ են ասում իրեն, ու մեր քերթողները՝ գրիչները հայ արյան մեջ թաթախելոից հետո՝ *չինարեն* տաղեր են գրում, որպիսի *մարդ չհասկանա*:
> Հեռու մեզանից, ախտագին իմաստուններ: Դուք ցեղի ուղեղն եք, բայց երբ ուղեղը ուրիշ կերպ չի կարողանում խորհել, քան հուսահատեցնել մեր կենսունակությունը, մենք պիտի պոկենք ու նետենք այդ ուղեղը:
> ... մեզ առողջ ու երիտասարդ մտավորականներ են պետք: ՁՈՒԿԸ ԳԼԽԻՑ Է ՀՈՏՈՒՄ, ազգը՝ իր մտավորականներից:
> ...ահա թե ինչու փոխանակ առաջադիմելու՝, խենթերի պես կեցած տեղներիս վրա ենք ցատկում, արդեն հազար տարի ի վեր...."
> 
> *ԱՆՊԱՅՄԱՆ ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿԵԼԻ*


պատմությունը ապացուցել է որ ամեն շարժում չէ որ հանգեցրել է հեղափոխության, սակայն բոլոր կատարված հեղափոխությունները սկսվել են կամ եղել են շարժման արդյունք: Հեղափոխությունների պատմությունը ուշադիր ուսումնասիրելիս անհնար է չնկատել հեղափոխության շուրջը պտտվող տարբեր տրամաչափի ու ոճի "գաղափարախոսներ" մանավանդ հեղափոխության այն ստադիայում երբ հեղափոխությունը կամ սկսված շարժումը թեվակոխում է, կամ անցնում է սաղմնային վիճակից դեպի կայացման փուլ: Շարժման համար սա ամենավտանգավոր փուլերից մեկն է, այդ փուլում առաջացած քաոսը բարենպաստ պայմաններ է ստեղծում տարատեսակ ու տարաբնույթ, նույնիսկ ամենահակասական ու անտրամաբանական գաղափարների ոչ միայն ազատ արտահայտման այլեվ ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ հնչի հայտնվում են մարդիկ որոնք նույնիսկ սկսում են հետեվել այդ գաղափարներին: Իհարկե սրա պատճառներից մեկն էլ, եթե ոչ առաջինը, դա այն է որ մարդկանց մի որոշ խումբ միշտ հակված է մտածելու որ ամենախելացի գաղափարները այն գաղափարներն են որոնք շարադրված են գեղեցիկ ոճով եվ անհասկանալի են: ՄԻ խոսքով հայտնվում են բազմաթիվ սուտ մարգարեներ: Այսօր մեր իրականությունում էլ են շատացել բազմաթիվ քրիստոսանման փրկիչներ ու մարգարեներ, որոնց գաղափարները շատ վտանգավոր են շարժման համար: Հենց թեկուզ այնքանով ինչքանով որ ազգը արդեն զզված է օտարածին, օտարաարմատ սինթեզված եվ իբրեվ թե մեր իրականությանը ու ազգային ինքնությանը հարազատ, իրականում բավականին դիելետանտորեն հարմարեցված գաղափարներից(եթե իհարկե գեղեցիկ գաղափարների ծաղկաքաղային շարադրանքը կարելի է կոչել գաղափարախոսություն): Գրված է՝ "գառան մորթիով գայլեր":
* ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿԵԼԻ*

----------


## Մտահոգ

> պատմությունը ապացուցել է որ ամեն շարժում չէ որ հանգեցրել է հեղափոխության, սակայն բոլոր կատարված հեղափոխությունները սկսվել են կամ եղել են շարժման արդյունք: Հեղափոխությունների պատմությունը ուշադիր ուսումնասիրելիս անհնար է չնկատել հեղափոխության շուրջը պտտվող տարբեր տրամաչափի ու ոճի "գաղափարախոսներ" մանավանդ հեղափոխության այն ստադիայում երբ հեղափոխությունը կամ սկսված շարժումը թեվակոխում է, կամ անցնում է սաղմնային վիճակից դեպի կայացման փուլ: Շարժման համար սա ամենավտանգավոր փուլերից մեկն է, այդ փուլում առաջացած քաոսը բարենպաստ պայմաններ է ստեղծում տարատեսակ ու տարաբնույթ, նույնիսկ ամենահակասական ու անտրամաբանական գաղափարների ոչ միայն ազատ արտահայտման այլեվ ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ հնչի հայտնվում են մարդիկ որոնք նույնիսկ սկսում են հետեվել այդ գաղափարներին: Իհարկե սրա պատճառներից մեկն էլ, եթե ոչ առաջինը, դա այն է որ մարդկանց մի որոշ խումբ միշտ հակված է մտածելու որ ամենախելացի գաղափարները այն գաղափարներն են որոնք շարադրված են գեղեցիկ ոճով եվ անհասկանալի են: ՄԻ խոսքով հայտնվում են բազմաթիվ սուտ մարգարեներ: Այսօր մեր իրականությունում էլ են շատացել բազմաթիվ քրիստոսանման փրկիչներ ու մարգարեներ, որոնց գաղափարները շատ վտանգավոր են շարժման համար: Հենց թեկուզ այնքանով ինչքանով որ ազգը արդեն զզված է օտարածին, օտարաարմատ սինթեզված եվ իբրեվ թե մեր իրականությանը ու ազգային ինքնությանը հարազատ, իրականում բավականին դիելետանտորեն հարմարեցված գաղափարներից(եթե իհարկե գեղեցիկ գաղափարների ծաղկաքաղային շարադրանքը կարելի է կոչել գաղափարախոսություն): Գրված է՝ "գառան մորթիով գայլեր":
> * ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿԵԼԻ*


Ժողովրդական շարժման ժամանակ ընդդեմ միավորվում են տարբեր գաղափարների մարդիկ, որոնց մեծամասնությունը իսկապես պայքարում է հանուն, իսկ փոքրամասնությունը այդ շարժման վերջնական արդյունքի՝ վիճակի փոփոխության մեջ, տեսնում է բարրեբեր հող իրենց ամենաաբսուրդ գաղափարների իրականացման համար, տարօրինակն այն է որ, այդ փոքրամասնությունը միշտ հավակնում է շարժման հաղթանակից հետո ունենալ հատուկ առաջնորդող դեր, եվ ամենասարսափելին այն է որ եթե շարժման մեծամասնությունը պայքարում է ինչ որ նպատակի համար, ապա "փրկչական սինդրոմով" տառապող փոքրամասնությունը միշտ համարում է որ դա միայն սկիզբն է իսկական "փրկչագործության" համար: Դրա դասական օրինակը, անցյալ դարասկզբին Ռուսաստանում կատարված հեղափոխությունն էր, ընդդեմ ցարիզմի միավորվեցին ու պայքարեցին տարբեր կուսակցություններ, տարբեր գաղափարներ կրողներ, իսկ բուրժուական հեղափոխության հաղթանակից հետո զարմանալիորեն ամենապասսիվ դիրքը գրաված այսպես կոչված Էսեռներըն ու մենշեվիկները հավակնում էին առաջատարության, ինչ նրանց մի առ ժամանակ հաջողվեց: Այստեղ տեղին է հիշել Ռուբեն Սեվակի մտքերը այդ հավակնոտ փոքրամասնության մասին: "* Նրանք անգիտակցաբար ջլատում են գործունեության ամեն տենչ, երջանկության ամեն հույս , սրբության ամեն հավատք: Նրանք չեն առաջադիմում, այլ ոստնում են, չեն երազում՝ զառանցում են, չեն օրհնում՝ այլ նզովում են օրհնաձայն բառերով, չեն սիրում այլ տառփում են: Իրենց երգը հայհոյանքի պես ամբարտավան է, իրենց երգը հեգնության պես վիրավորիչ: Բոլոր ազգերից միայն հայ մտավորականությունն է վխտում այս բացասական հանճարներով - կես հանճարները շա՜տ, բայց երբ ցեղի մտավորական բանակը տաղանդավոր փոքրիկ վիժուկներով միայն կլինի՝ անհանդուրժելի, գայթակղիչ ու դատապարտված ցեղ կլինի այն…"** ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿԵԼԻ*

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ժողովրդական շարժման ժամանակ ընդդեմ միավորվում են տարբեր գաղափարների մարդիկ, որոնց մեծամասնությունը իսկապես պայքարում է հանուն, իսկ փոքրամասնությունը այդ շարժման վերջնական արդյունքի՝ վիճակի փոփոխության մեջ, տեսնում է բարրեբեր հող իրենց ամենաաբսուրդ գաղափարների իրականացման համար, տարօրինակն այն է որ, այդ փոքրամասնությունը միշտ հավակնում է շարժման հաղթանակից հետո ունենալ հատուկ առաջնորդող դեր, եվ ամենասարսափելին այն է որ եթե շարժման մեծամասնությունը պայքարում է ինչ որ նպատակի համար, ապա "փրկչական սինդրոմով" տառապող փոքրամասնությունը միշտ համարում է որ դա միայն սկիզբն է իսկական "փրկչագործության" համար: Դրա դասական օրինակը, անցյալ դարասկզբին Ռուսաստանում կատարված հեղափոխությունն էր, ընդդեմ ցարիզմի միավորվեցին ու պայքարեցին տարբեր կուսակցություններ, տարբեր գաղափարներ կրողներ, իսկ բուրժուական հեղափոխության հաղթանակից հետո զարմանալիորեն ամենապասսիվ դիրքը գրաված այսպես կոչված Էսեռներըն ու մենշեվիկները հավակնում էին առաջատարության, ինչ նրանց մի առ ժամանակ հաջողվեց: Այստեղ տեղին է հիշել Ռուբեն Սեվակի մտքերը այդ հավակնոտ փոքրամասնության մասին: "* Նրանք անգիտակցաբար ջլատում են գործունեության ամեն տենչ, երջանկության ամեն հույս , սրբության ամեն հավատք: Նրանք չեն առաջադիմում, այլ ոստնում են, չեն երազում՝ զառանցում են, չեն օրհնում՝ այլ նզովում են օրհնաձայն բառերով, չեն սիրում այլ տառփում են: Իրենց երգը հայհոյանքի պես ամբարտավան է, իրենց երգը հեգնության պես վիրավորիչ: Բոլոր ազգերից միայն հայ մտավորականությունն է վխտում այս բացասական հանճարներով - կես հանճարները շա՜տ, բայց երբ ցեղի մտավորական բանակը տաղանդավոր փոքրիկ վիժուկներով միայն կլինի՝ անհանդուրժելի, գայթակղիչ ու դատապարտված ցեղ կլինի այն…"** ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿԵԼԻ*


մարդկությանը հայտնի ամենամեծ խաղաղ հեղափոխականը հավանաբար Էյնշտեյնը էր: Երբ նա ստեղծեց հարաբերականության տեսությունը ժամանակակիցները չհասկացան թե դա ինչ է: Երբ  մարդկությունը հասկացավ հարաբերականության տեսությունը, երեվի թե մեղքի զգացում ունեցավ որ չի հասկացել այն, հետո սկսվեց էյնշտեյների ժամանակաշրջան, Էյնշտեյնից հետո ծնվել են միլիոնավոր էյնշտեյներ սակայն ցավոք նրանց միշտ թվացել է որ Էյնշտեյն լինելու հիմնական պայմանը սեփական տեսությունների չհասկացված լինելն է, այսինքն ինչքան քիչ հասկանան քո տեսությունները այնքան քո՝մի նոր Էյնշտեյն դառնալու շանսերը մեծանում են: Խեղճ մոլորակ, եթե միայն բոլորը հավակնոտ ցանկացողների 0.0001 տոկոսը դառնար ԷՅՆՇՏԵՅՆ, ինչ կլիներ քո վիճակը: Չհասկացված տեսությունները անթիվ անհամար են այս աշխարհում, բայց բարեբախտաբար հարաբերականության  տեսությունը մեկն է, ստեղծված մեկի կողմից, իսկ նորից հեծանիվ ստեղծելը գրեթե բացառված : բարեբախտաբար  Էյնշտեյն դառնալու անհրաժեշտ պայմանը ՉՀԱՍԿԱՑՎԱԾ լինելը չէ, չնայած որ ոչ բոլորն էյնշեյնացուներն են կարողանում հաշտվել այդ փաստի հետ առանց հոգեկան ցնցումների:

----------


## Ananoun

Բարև Մտահոգ :Cool: 
Քո համար, ավելի Ճիշտ` Ձեր համար պետք է ՇԱՏ Աղոթել..
Աղոթում էի `,  :Xeloq: բայց երևում է  անդադար պետք է աղոթել…, մեկ էլ հանկարծ...
Մեկ է Աստված բոլորին սիրում է, Անկախ իրեն սիրում են, թե ոչ ու անկախ իր արարածները իրար սիրում են, թե ատում են :Aggressive:  ու ուզում են իրար միս ուտելով “Արդարության “ հասնել. Միևնույն Է ՆԱ Սիրում  Է, պարզապես լավ կլիներ մարդիկ էլ իրար սիրեին …
Ասված է` Ինչպես , որ ուզում  ես քեզ վերաբերեն, այնպես դու վերաբերի ուրիշներին:

Դիտողություն
Երբ մեջբերում են անում ` հաշվի են առնում այն, որ կարող է մարդիկ  ծանոթ են Հեղինակին , կամ հնարավորություն ունեն ծանոթանալու: Ու երբ գրածը կարդան  հասկանան , որ Հայտնի հեղինակից մեջբերումը ու անհայտ հեղինակի նկատառում- մեկնաբանութունները տարբեր բաների մասին է….Թե չէ կարելի  Էր, օրինակ ` Ալեքսանդր Շիրվանզադեից կցկտուր մեջբերում  անել ու պարզվեր , որ Սևակն ու Շիրվանզադեն տարբեր բաներ ասում: ՈՒ քանի որ նրանք տարբեր բաներ են ասում ,մեկի` ոչ ամբողջական միտք արտահայտող մեջբերումը ձեզ հարազատ կլիներ, մյուսի` ոչ ամբողջական միտք արտահայտող մեջբերումն  էլ ինձ հարազատ կլիներ: Հետո ամեն մեկս կսկսեինք  պարզել նրանցից որ մեկն է ավելի  Մտավորական…. 
Այնինչ երկուսն էլ ՄԵԾԵՐ ԵՆ………….


Հետ գրության
Արդարությունն առանց ՍԻՐՈ գահավիժում է դաժանության ու ատելության անդունը: 
Ամեն արդար գործ հաջողությամբ է պսակվում Միայն Սիրո շնորհիվ: :Smile:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

…և ուրեմն սիրեցեք զԸմեկմեկու  :Love:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Բարև Մտահոգ
> Քո համար, ավելի Ճիշտ` Ձեր համար պետք է ՇԱՏ Աղոթել..
> Աղոթում էի `, բայց երևում է  անդադար պետք է աղոթել…, մեկ էլ հանկարծ...
> Մեկ է Աստված բոլորին սիրում է, Անկախ իրեն սիրում են, թե ոչ ու անկախ իր արարածները իրար սիրում են, թե ատում են ու ուզում են իրար միս ուտելով “Արդարության “ հասնել. Միևնույն Է ՆԱ Սիրում  Է, պարզապես լավ կլիներ մարդիկ էլ իրար սիրեին …
> Ասված է` Ինչպես , որ ուզում  ես քեզ վերաբերեն, այնպես դու վերաբերի ուրիշներին:


եղբայր Անանուն, իսկապես զգացված եմ ձեր խոնարհ քրիստոնեական կեցվածքից առ ամբարտավան ու հպարտ մեղավոր անձս: Այս տողերը գրելիս հիրավի արտասուքը հոսում է այտերս ի վար, քանի որ ուղղակի ցնցված եմ ձեր պահվածքից, քիչ առաջ նայեցի ձեր բոլոր, ընդամենը 7 գրառումները ու հուզմունքից խեղդված նկատեցի որ 7-ից 3-ում դուք անդրադարձել եք մեղավորիս դարձի բերելու, ճիշտ ճանապարհի գալու հիրավի հավակնոտ ու աստվածահաճո գործին, միշտ շեշտելով որ *ԴՈՒ աղոթում ես,
*, շնորհակալ եմ քեզանից աղոթարար եղբայր, երեվի քո առաքելությունն էլ այս ֆոռումում մեղավորիս ճիշտ ճանապարհ ցույց տալն է, օ՜ իսկական քրիստոնեա: Մեղավորս իսկապես դարձի է գալիս, առաջ երբ կարդում էի քո վկայությունները աղոթքի մասին միշտ մեղսմիտ միտքս էր գալի Մաթեոսի Ավետարանի այս տողերը "*ԵՎ երբ աղօթես, չլինես կեղծաւորների նման, որոնք սիրում են ժողովարաններում ու հրապարակների անկիւներում աղօթքի կանգնել, որպէսզի մարդկանց երեվան.....",* բայց հիմա զգացի որ դու դրանցից չես, օ՜ անանուն եղբայր, հիմա մի անգամից հիշում եմ Մաթեոսի Ավետարանի այս տողերը "*Ինչու քո եղբօր աչքի մէջ շիւղը տեսնում ես, իսկ քո աչքի մէջ գերանը չես տեսնում"*, արդեն առաջընթաց է մեղավորիս խավարամիտ մտածողությունում: 
Աղոթիր Ստեփաննոս, աղոթիր մեղավոր հոգուս փրկության համար ,
հիշիր Նեղոս Սինայեցու միտքը " *Մի տարակուսիր որ աղոթքի ջերմեռանդություն չունես. լավ է ու փրկարար երբ քեզ պարտադրում ես աղոթքի:"*Իսկ ամենից շատ հիշում եմ Մաթեոսի  Ավետարանի այս հատվածը (7.6-7)
*" Մի տուէք սրբութիւնը շներին. եւ ձեր մարգարիտները խոզերի առաջ մի՝ գցէք, որպէսզի դրանք ոտքի կոխան չանեն եվ դառնալով ձեզ չպատառոտեն"*

----------


## Ananoun

Մտահոգին
Տեսար առաջադիմություն կա...ԻՆձ եղբայր ես կոչում:
Ճիշտն ասած մեղավորության մասին բան չեմ գրել: Գրել եմ ՍԻՐՈ մասին, որպեսզի ՍԷՐԸ շատանա, իսկ դու չգիտես ինչու որոշեցիր , թե քո մեղավորության պատճառով եմ աղոթում: 
Կարդա ու կտեսնես, ՈՐ  ՍԻՐՈ և ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԱՍԻՆ ԵՄ ՆՇՈՒՄ, ու Աղոթում եմ հենց դրա համար: Գիտեմ , որ ծածուկ աղոթքն է լսելի, բայց հատուկ նշեցի, չէ որ Արդարորթյուն եք ուզում , ապա իմանաք , որ դրա համար աղոթում են շատերը , միգուցե նաև դուք...չգիտեմ:
Բայց վերջում նշեցի նաև`



> Արդարությունն առանց ՍԻՐՈ գահավիժում է դաժանության ու ատելության անդունը: 
> Ամեն արդար գործ հաջողությամբ է պսակվում Միայն Սիրո շնորհիվ:


Իսկ ինչու նշեցի , որովհետև նկատել եմ ատելություն, հեգնանք: Եթե սխալ եմ (շատ հնարավոր է ` մարդ եմ, ինչպես, որ դու) , ապա ուղղիր , առանց հեգնելու`


> օ՜ իսկական քրիստոնեա:


Ինչքան հասկացա շարժումը արդարություն է պահանջում, դրա համար ԷԻ ԷՍ ԱՄԵՆԸ գրել:

Իսկապես երջանիկ կլինեմ , եթե Ստեփանոսի նման լինեմ, բայց քանի ապրում եմ , ենթակա եմ սխալ գործելու, ինչպես բոլորը,  բայց նաև հնարավորություն ունեմ , դրանք ճանաչելու ու ուղղելու,  ինչպես  բոլորը:

Ի՞նչ,  ու՞մ նկատի ունես վերջին մեջբերումը անելով`



> " Մի տուէք սրբութիւնը շներին. եւ ձեր մարգարիտները խոզերի առաջ մի՝ գցէք, որպէսզի դրանք ոտքի կոխան չանեն եվ դառնալով ձեզ չպատառոտեն":



ԻՍկ Ընհանրապեսի համար ասեմ` ով քեզ դիտողություն է անում պարտոդիր չէ որ քեզ հակառակ լինի:

Եվ նորից նշեմ՝ Ամեն արդար գործ հաջողությամբ է պսակվում Միայն Սիրո շնորհիվ:

----------


## Մտահոգ

Աղոթակից *եղբայրդ* իմ Անանուն
գոհանանք առ Տերն Ամենակալ որ քո միջոցով ցույց տվեց ինձ թե ինչպիսին պիտի լինի փարիսեցին ու ինչպիսին պիտի չլինի իսկական քրիստոնեան: 
" *Կամ ծառը բարի արէք, եւ նրա պտուղն էլ բարի կը լինի, կամ ծառը չար արէք, եւ նրա պտուղն էլ չար կը լինի, քանի որ իր պտղից է ծառը ճանաչւում: Իժերի ծնունդներ, դուք որ չար էք, ինչպէս կը կարողանաք բարի բաներ խօսել, քանի որ բերանը սրտի լիութիւնից է, որ խօսում է:"* Մաթեոսի Ավետարան:
Եղբայրդ իմ Անանուն, աղոթում եմ քո համար նաեւ որ Աստված ոչ արասցէ, հպարտության մեղքը չպատի պատվելի անձդ, եւ կատարվի այն ինչի մասին գրված է Ղուկասի 11.24-26
*" Սակայն պիղծ ոգին դուրս է ելնում մարդուց, շրջում է անջրդի վայրերում, հանգիստ է որոնում եւ չի գտնում: Այն ժամանակ ասում է ՝ դառնամ իմ տունը, որտեղից դուրս եկա, եվ գալիս է ու այն գտնում է դատարկ՝ մաքրված ու կարգի բերված: Այն ժամանակ գնում եւ վերցնում է իր հետ իրենից ավելի չար յոթ այլ ոգիներ եւ մտնում բնակվում է այնտեղ, եվ այդ մարդու վերջը լինում է ավելի վատ, քան առաջ էր"*

----------


## Ananoun

> գոհանանք առ Տերն Ամենակալ որ քո միջոցով ցույց տվեց ինձ թե ինչպիսին պիտի լինի փարիսեցին ու ինչպիսին պիտի չլինի իսկական քրիստոնեան: 
> B]


 :Think:  Կարծում եմ կորեկտ չէ...
Իսկ 2րդ-ի համար`



> Եղբայրդ իմ Անանուն, աղոթում եմ քո համար նաեւ որ Աստված ոչ արասցէ, հպարտության մեղքը չպատի պատվելի անձդ, եւ կատարվի այն ինչի մասին գրված է Ղուկասի 11.24-26


շնորհակալ եմ:

                              Անանօուն`ԵՂԲԱՅՐԴ  :Blush:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> մարդկությանը հայտնի ամենամեծ խաղաղ հեղափոխականը հավանաբար Էյնշտեյնը էր: Երբ նա ստեղծեց հարաբերականության տեսությունը ժամանակակիցները չհասկացան թե դա ինչ է: Երբ  մարդկությունը հասկացավ հարաբերականության տեսությունը, երեվի թե մեղքի զգացում ունեցավ որ չի հասկացել այն, հետո սկսվեց էյնշտեյների ժամանակաշրջան, Էյնշտեյնից հետո ծնվել են միլիոնավոր էյնշտեյներ սակայն ցավոք նրանց միշտ թվացել է որ Էյնշտեյն լինելու հիմնական պայմանը սեփական տեսությունների չհասկացված լինելն է, այսինքն ինչքան քիչ հասկանան քո տեսությունները այնքան քո՝մի նոր Էյնշտեյն դառնալու շանսերը մեծանում են: Խեղճ մոլորակ, եթե միայն բոլորը հավակնոտ ցանկացողների 0.0001 տոկոսը դառնար ԷՅՆՇՏԵՅՆ, ինչ կլիներ քո վիճակը: Չհասկացված տեսությունները անթիվ անհամար են այս աշխարհում, բայց բարեբախտաբար հարաբերականության  տեսությունը մեկն է, ստեղծված մեկի կողմից, իսկ նորից հեծանիվ ստեղծելը գրեթե բացառված : բարեբախտաբար  Էյնշտեյն դառնալու անհրաժեշտ պայմանը ՉՀԱՍԿԱՑՎԱԾ լինելը չէ, չնայած որ ոչ բոլորն էյնշեյնացուներն են կարողանում հաշտվել այդ փաստի հետ առանց հոգեկան ցնցումների:


Երբ ավարտվում են արգումենտները(եթե դրանք իհարկե երբեվե եղել են) առաջ է գալիս ամբարտավան ոճը ու վիրավորական տոնը: Սա բնորոշ է բոլոր նրանց, ով չի կարողանում բերված խոսքը փաստարկներով հերքել: Երբ խոսքը տեղին ու անտեղի համեմվում է տարբեր տեսություններով, եղած ու չեղած փիլիսոփայական մտահանգումներով, 100000 ամյա ճշմարտությունների երեսին թքելով, ապա այդ համեմված խոսքը երբեմն աղոտ աղերսներ ունի ասելիքի հետ, Շարժումը աղերս ունի ծնելիության բարձրացման հետ, որպիսի այդ նոր ծնվածները հասկանան այն ինչ մենք չենք կարող հասկանալ, մաքսիզմի տեսաբաներից մեկը անցյալ դարասկզբին  ասել է, թե լիարժեք կոմունիզմ կառուցելու համար հեղափոխության հաղթանակից անմիջապես հետո հնարավորինս արագ պիտի խթանել ծնելիությունը(ի դեպ նույնպես հեղափոխական կնոջ եւ տղամարդու զտարյուն հեղափոխական պտուղ ստեղծելու մտահոգությամբ), իսկ հին հեղափոխական սերունդը հնարավորինս արագ պիտի իր ճանապարհը զիջի այդ նոր սերնդին: Իմ կարծիքով Ստալինը ձեռնամուխ եղավ դրան ու մասամբ իրագործեց այդ ծրագրի մանավանդ երկրորդ մասը(հին սերնդի ճանապարհը ազատելու մասով): Նույնիսկ կոլորադյան բզեզի դեմ գիտական պայքարը կարող է ներքեվից բերել շարժման հաղթանակին, այո թող սա ծիծաղելի չթվա, հեղափոխությունները կատարվում են ներքեվից: Ոչնչացնում են կոլորադյան բզեզին, այն այլեվս չկա, հետեվաբար թունաքիմիկատներ չենք սրսկում կարտոֆիլին: Ունենում ենք առողջ կարտոֆիլ առնվազն, նրանով սնվում է մի սերուդ, մեծանում է առողջ կարտոլակեր սերուդ եվ այդ սերուդը սկսում է պայքարել արդեն առնետների դեմ ու այսպես շարունակ, հետո առանց առնետ հասարակարգ, հետո նոր առնետազերծ սերուդ, նրանք սկսում են ձեռնամուխ լինել արդեն խոշոր վնասատուների ոչնչացմանբ ու .... մինչեվ իդեալական հասարակարգ, քայլ առ քայլ:
Գրված գրքերը հրաշալի են որպես առողջ աշխատանքի արգասիք, հայերեն լեզուն անթերի, իմաստը անհասկանալի: Մարդ մի բան գրում ու դառնում է իր գրածի գերին, սկսում է պնդել իր ասածը համառորեն, մի բան է անում ուրիշի հետ ու դառնում է այդ հարաբերությունների գերին, եւ այս սկզբունքայնությունը ի վերջո բերում է ոչնչով չարդարացված քայլերի: Քեզ խորհուրդ են տալիս կարդալ գրածը, կարդում ես, հետո խնդրում բացատրել մի քանի բառեր, քեզանից վիրավորվում են, երբ փորձում ես իրավացիորեն պաշտպանել քո հարց տալու իրավունքը, դառնում ես անհասկացող: Մարդը լավագույն մղումներով սկսում է ինչ որ փրկչագործություն, խոսում ու գրում է փրկչագործության մասին, համոզում մյուսներին, հետո դա դարձնում համոզմունք իր համար: Այդ կերպ են ստեղծվել կրոններն ու աղանդները, այդ կերպ են ձեվավորվել կուսակցությունները: Մարդիկ այս փրկչագործական շրջանի մեջ համարյա չեն լսում դիմացինին, ոգեվորված պահանջում են ու համոզում: 
Մեծն ֆրանսիացի մտածող Ալբերտ Կամյուն հանճարեղ ձեվով ապացուցել է Սիզիֆի երջանիկ լինելը: Սիզիֆը երջանիկ էր լեռան գագաթը իր քարը բարձրացնելու ճանապարհին: Աբսուրդի մեջ երջանիկ է մարդը: Մեծամտություն է կարծել որ կարող ես Սիզիֆին համոզել առանց քարի մտածելու երջանկության մասին: Ես այդ մեծամտությունը ունեցել եմ, ներողություն: ՄԻ պահ պետք է դիտել կատարվածը քրիստոնեաբար: Ու անկեղծորեն ասել Ավետարանի այս խոսքեր, ասել ու ապրել դա " *Սիրեցէք զթշնամիս ձեր, բարի արարէք ատելեաց ձերոց: Աւրհնեցէք զանիծիչս ձեր, աղաւթս արարէք ի վերայ նեղչաց ձերոց"* Ես հենց սա էլ փորձում եմ անել անկեղծորեն:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Երբ ավարտվում են արգումենտները(եթե դրանք իհարկե երբեվե եղել են) առաջ է գալիս ամբարտավան ոճը ու վիրավորական տոնը: Սա բնորոշ է բոլոր նրանց, ով չի կարողանում բերված խոսքը փաստարկներով հերքել: Երբ խոսքը տեղին ու անտեղի համեմվում է տարբեր տեսություններով, եղած ու չեղած փիլիսոփայական մտահանգումներով, 100000 ամյա ճշմարտությունների երեսին թքելով, ապա այդ համեմված խոսքը երբեմն աղոտ աղերսներ ունի ասելիքի հետ, Շարժումը աղերս ունի ծնելիության բարձրացման հետ, որպիսի այդ նոր ծնվածները հասկանան այն ինչ մենք չենք կարող հասկանալ, մաքսիզմի տեսաբաներից մեկը անցյալ դարասկզբին  ասել է, թե լիարժեք կոմունիզմ կառուցելու համար հեղափոխության հաղթանակից անմիջապես հետո հնարավորինս արագ պիտի խթանել ծնելիությունը(ի դեպ նույնպես հեղափոխական կնոջ եւ տղամարդու զտարյուն հեղափոխական պտուղ ստեղծելու մտահոգությամբ), իսկ հին հեղափոխական սերունդը հնարավորինս արագ պիտի իր ճանապարհը զիջի այդ նոր սերնդին: Իմ կարծիքով Ստալինը ձեռնամուխ եղավ դրան ու մասամբ իրագործեց այդ ծրագրի մանավանդ երկրորդ մասը(հին սերնդի ճանապարհը ազատելու մասով): Նույնիսկ կոլորադյան բզեզի դեմ գիտական պայքարը կարող է ներքեվից բերել շարժման հաղթանակին, այո թող սա ծիծաղելի չթվա, հեղափոխությունները կատարվում են ներքեվից: Ոչնչացնում են կոլորադյան բզեզին, այն այլեվս չկա, հետեվաբար թունաքիմիկատներ չենք սրսկում կարտոֆիլին: Ունենում ենք առողջ կարտոֆիլ առնվազն, նրանով սնվում է մի սերուդ, մեծանում է առողջ կարտոլակեր սերուդ եվ այդ սերուդը սկսում է պայքարել արդեն առնետների դեմ ու այսպես շարունակ, հետո առանց առնետ հասարակարգ, հետո նոր առնետազերծ սերուդ, նրանք սկսում են ձեռնամուխ լինել արդեն խոշոր վնասատուների ոչնչացմանբ ու .... մինչեվ իդեալական հասարակարգ, քայլ առ քայլ:
> Գրված գրքերը հրաշալի են որպես առողջ աշխատանքի արգասիք, հայերեն լեզուն անթերի, իմաստը անհասկանալի: Մարդ մի բան գրում ու դառնում է իր գրածի գերին, սկսում է պնդել իր ասածը համառորեն, մի բան է անում ուրիշի հետ ու դառնում է այդ հարաբերությունների գերին, եւ այս սկզբունքայնությունը ի վերջո բերում է ոչնչով չարդարացված քայլերի: Քեզ խորհուրդ են տալիս կարդալ գրածը, կարդում ես, հետո խնդրում բացատրել մի քանի բառեր, քեզանից վիրավորվում են, երբ փորձում ես իրավացիորեն պաշտպանել քո հարց տալու իրավունքը, դառնում ես անհասկացող: Մարդը լավագույն մղումներով սկսում է ինչ որ փրկչագործություն, խոսում ու գրում է փրկչագործության մասին, համոզում մյուսներին, հետո դա դարձնում համոզմունք իր համար: Այդ կերպ են ստեղծվել կրոններն ու աղանդները, այդ կերպ են ձեվավորվել կուսակցությունները: Մարդիկ այս փրկչագործական շրջանի մեջ համարյա չեն լսում դիմացինին, ոգեվորված պահանջում են ու համոզում: 
> Մեծն ֆրանսիացի մտածող Ալբերտ Կամյուն հանճարեղ ձեվով ապացուցել է Սիզիֆի երջանիկ լինելը: Սիզիֆը երջանիկ էր լեռան գագաթը իր քարը բարձրացնելու ճանապարհին: Աբսուրդի մեջ երջանիկ է մարդը: Մեծամտություն է կարծել որ կարող ես Սիզիֆին համոզել առանց քարի մտածելու երջանկության մասին: Ես այդ մեծամտությունը ունեցել եմ, ներողություն: ՄԻ պահ պետք է դիտել կատարվածը քրիստոնեաբար: Ու անկեղծորեն ասել Ավետարանի այս խոսքեր, ասել ու ապրել դա " *Սիրեցէք զթշնամիս ձեր, բարի արարէք ատելեաց ձերոց: Աւրհնեցէք զանիծիչս ձեր, աղաւթս արարէք ի վերայ նեղչաց ձերոց"* Ես հենց սա էլ փորձում եմ անել անկեղծորեն:


                                           ՀԱՆԴԳՆԵՄ ԱՍԵԼ

*  Կարող եմ կյանքում ես շա՜տ բան անել,
                     Բայց անկարող եմ ինձանից վանել
                      Իմ երկվորյակին՝
                      Անկեղծությունը:
                      Ուրեմն ասեմ ամենից առաջ,
                      Հանդգնեմ ասել, որ ես աշխարհում
                       Անխտրական եմ՝ նվագի նման,
                       Անձրեվի նման ՝ հավասարատես,
                       Բայց եւ կան բաներ,
                       Բայց եւ կան մարդիկ,
                        Որոնց նկատմամբ միտումնավոր եմ՝
                         Չորը ճարակող չար կրակի պես,
                        Եւ ծխի նման անտարբեր եմ ես՝
                        Նրանց ճարճարտում-ճիչերի հանդեպ…*

Պարույր Սեվակ

----------


## Մտահոգ

> [SIZE="5"]
> Հետ գրության
> Արդարությունն առանց ՍԻՐՈ գահավիժում է դաժանության ու ատելության անդունը: 
> Ամեն արդար գործ հաջողությամբ է պսակվում Միայն Սիրո շնորհիվ:


Եղբայրդ իմ Անանուն
Այսօր գիշեր մի երազ տեսա, եկել էր մեկը, հավանաբար չար մտքով ու հարցնում էր մեղավորիս, վերը գրված հետգրության մասին: Նա բնականաբար չար նպատակով հարցրեց ինձ, թե Անանուն աղոթակից եղբայրս ինչպես է պատկերացնում առանց սիրո արդարության գահավիժումը, արդյոք երբ հայ մարտիկները պատմական արդարությունը վերականգնելու համար կռվում էին Արցախում, նրանք սիրով էին սպանում ազերիներին, հետո նա այնքան առաջ գնաց որ արեց հետեվյալ եզրահանգումը, որն է թե երբ Հ.Հակոբյանը, Ժ. Սեֆիլյանը, Մ.Մալխասյանը, Ս.Միքայելյանը կռվել են հանուն արդարության Արցախում, ու սպանել ազերիներին առանց սիրո, միայն դրա պատճառով է որ այդ արդար գործը գահավիժել է դաժանության ու ատելության անդունդը(իմա ԱԱԾ-ի պադվալները), աղոթակից եղբայրդ իմ, բարի եղիր նորադարձ եղբորդ բացատրելու արդյոք այդ երազս կապ ուներ իրականության հետ, արդյոք արդարության համար կռվողների սխալը եղել է այն որ առանց սիրո են սպանել, իսկ դատավորները որ առանց հանցագործներին սիրելու են արդարություն հաստատում, արդյոք նրանք էլ են գահավիժելու՞, եթե այո ապա իմ կարծիքով պետք է հասարակական նախաձեռնությամբ ներկայանալ Ազգային Ժողով ու ներկայացնել փոփոխությունների մի առաջարկ "դատական օրեսգրքի" մեջ, ըստ որի հանուն արդարության Չգահավիժման բոլոր դատավորները ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ ԵՆ սիրել հանցագործներին:
Մնամ աղոթարար՝ նորադարձ եղբայրդ քո

----------


## Մտահոգ

*ՈՐՏԵՂ Է ԹԱՂՎԱԾ ՇԱՆ ԳԼՈՒԽԸ ԿԱՄ ՍՈՒԲԵԿՏԻՎ ԻԴԵԱԼԻԶՄԻ ԽԱՉԱՍԵՐՈՒՄԸ ԲՈՒԴԴԱԻԶՄԻ ՀԵՏ*

սուբեկտիվ իդեալիզմում աշխարհի ընկալումը բխեցվում, ածանցվում է բացարձականապես ընկալող օբեյկտի սուբեկտիվ անկյունից: Մի կողմ թողնելով այն որ փիլիսոփայության մեջ սուբեկտիվ իդեալիզմը համարվում է   արդեն հնացած, կուզենայի ուղղակի նշել որ Լենինը իր աշխատություններից մեկում հատոր 14, գիտականորեն, նույնիսկ իդեալիզմի տեսանկյունից ապացուցել է սուբեկտիվ իդեալիզմի սնանկությունը, արտահայտելով մի հրաշալի միտք "...բնության մեջ մաքուր վիճակում սուբեկտիվ իդեալիստներ հանդիպում են միայն հոգեբուժարաններում", հետագա տարիներին սակայն արեվմտյան փիլիսոփայության մեջ առաջ է գալիս մի այլ ապօրինածին ուղղություն, դա սուբեկտիվ իդեալիստական փիլիսոփայության խաչասերումն էր արեվելյան կրոնների հետ, երբ արհեստականորեն արհամարվում են գիտության ու փիլիսոփայության բոլոր նորմերը ու ըստ անձնական հայեցողության հարմարեցվում գաղափարները իրար: Սա գրում եմ որպիսի իմանանք, որ նման գաղափարախոսությունները ըստ էության ունեն միայն մոդայի արժեք, դրանց նույնիսկ մակերեսային վերլուծությունը ջախջախում է նման գաղափարախոսությանը: Այս մոդայիկ փիլիսոփայության ամենակարկառուն ներկայացուցիչը Օշոն էր, որը փորձեց ստեղծել ինչ որ բան, ի վերջո փախավ ԱՄՆ-ից որպիսի չդատվի բռնաբարության համար:
Սա գաղափարախոսություն անվանելը նույնպես պայմանական է, քանի որ հին մարագում իրար վրա անկանոն լցված գործիքները դեռ արհեստանոց չէ ինչպես որ ծաղկաքաղ արված գաղափարների համադրում մի աշխատության մեջ դեռ գաղափարախոսություն չէ:  Այս տողերը գրելուս հիմնական նպատակը երիտասարդությանը հետ պահելն է իրենց էությամբ վնասակար, ըստ էության քրիստոնեական արժեքները ժխտող, դեպի հեթանոսություն վերադարձնող անպտուղ, առաջին հայացքից գեղեցիկ սակայն էությամբ սնանկ մտքերից(չեմ կարող դրանց գաղափարներ անվանել),  Այսօրվա մեր երիտասարդությունը չունենալով բավականաչափ խորը գիտելիքներ, ակամայից դառնում է բերրի հող ամեն տեսակ աղանդների համար, հետեվապես եկեք զգույշ լինենք, նորից եմ կրկնում, ամեն չհասկացված միտք չէ որ հանճարեղ է:

որպես վերջաբան ասեմ որ, " ԵՍ ԳԻՏԵՄ, ԻՄ ԵՐԵՎԻՑ" կոչը հայոց մեջ ինչքան որ հին է այնքան է հատկանշական ու ծիծաղելի, նույնիսկ Երվանդ Օտյանը անցյալ դարասկզբին գրել է *" Ահա բացականչություն մը, զոր կրնանք արձակիլ ամեն վայրկյան ու ամեն տեղ, հեղափոխականներու կամ պահպանողականնորու, վաճառականներու կամ ավազակներու խմբի մը մեջ հավասարապես"*

----------


## Modigliani

էս էլ էս թեմայի վերնագրի պատասխանը

http://www.speedyshare.com/934613489.html

----------


## Ananoun

> Եղբայրդ իմ Անանուն
> Այսօր գիշեր մի երազ տեսա, եկել էր մեկը, հավանաբար չար մտքով ու հարցնում էր մեղավորիս, վերը գրված հետգրության մասին: Նա բնականաբար չար նպատակով հարցրեց ինձ, թե Անանուն աղոթակից եղբայրս ինչպես է պատկերացնում առանց սիրո արդարության գահավիժումը, արդյոք երբ հայ մարտիկները պատմական արդարությունը վերականգնելու համար կռվում էին Արցախում, նրանք սիրով էին սպանում ազերիներին, հետո նա այնքան առաջ գնաց որ արեց հետեվյալ եզրահանգումը, որն է թե երբ Հ.Հակոբյանը, Ժ. Սեֆիլյանը, Մ.Մալխասյանը, Ս.Միքայելյանը կռվել են հանուն արդարության Արցախում, ու սպանել ազերիներին առանց սիրո, միայն դրա պատճառով է որ այդ արդար գործը գահավիժել է դաժանության ու ատելության անդունդը(իմա ԱԱԾ-ի պադվալները), աղոթակից եղբայրդ իմ, բարի եղիր նորադարձ եղբորդ բացատրելու արդյոք այդ երազս կապ ուներ իրականության հետ, արդյոք արդարության համար կռվողների սխալը եղել է այն որ առանց սիրո են սպանել, իսկ դատավորները որ առանց հանցագործներին սիրելու են արդարություն հաստատում, արդյոք նրանք էլ են գահավիժելու՞, եթե այո ապա իմ կարծիքով պետք է հասարակական նախաձեռնությամբ ներկայանալ Ազգային Ժողով ու ներկայացնել փոփոխությունների մի առաջարկ "դատական օրեսգրքի" մեջ, ըստ որի հանուն արդարության Չգահավիժման բոլոր դատավորները ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ ԵՆ սիրել հանցագործներին:
> Մնամ աղոթարար՝ նորադարձ եղբայրդ քո


Ողջույն Մտահոգ ջան
Քեզ ավելի երազն է հուզում, թե իմ գրածը: Այն ինչ դու երազում ես լսել, կարելի էր, առանց երազի էլ , մի քիչ մտածել ու «հակասություն» գտնել, ի  միջի այլոց , ոչ միայն պատերազմին վերաբերող և ոչ միայն  քո նշած 4 ՄԱՐՏԻԿՆԵՐԻՆ առնչվող, քանզի Արցախի ԱՐԴԱՐ ԱԶԱՏԱԳՐՄԱՆԸ  ՇԱՏ ՄԱՐՏԻԿՆԵՐ ԵՆ ՄԱՍՆԱԿՑԵԼ ԵՎ ՆԱև ԶՈՎԵԼ: Չնայած, դու հիմա կասես չէ, որ նրանք փակի տակ են ու ճիշտ կլինես, բայց ....: 
Մտահոգ, ես միգուցե սխալ եմ, բայց քո խոսքի մեջ հեգնական տոն եմ նկատում , դու անդադար կրկնում ես «Եղբայդ իմ Անանուն» _ը. պարտադիր չէ դա այդքան հաճախ նշել, նամադավանդ, որ սխալ է. կարելի է գրել` եղբայր իմ, եղբայր անանուն, կամ եղբայրս, բայց ոչ եղբայրդ իմ: Կարելի է , որոշ դեպքերում, ոճականության համար ասել` եղբայդ , բայց երբ դա ամեն տեղ ես օգտագործում` ձանձրալի է ու նայև ծաղրական: Այսուհետ կարծում եմ պարզորեն կդիմես ինձ:

Ես կարծում եմ , որ դու լավ ես հասկանում, թե ինչ է Ազատամարտը, այդքան բան ես մեջբերում` ապա կարդացած ես` ապա հասկանում ես , որ Ազատամարտը ԱԶԱՏԱԳՐԱԿԱՆ պայքար է և պայքարողների նպատակը ոչ թե Ատելն է կամ  «հաճույքով» սպանելը, այլ ԱԶԱՏԱԳՐԵԼԸ, հատկապես, երբ առաջինը հակառակորդն է հարձակվում: Մի խոսքով` կա ԱԶԴՈՒՄ և ՀԱԿԱԶԴՈՒՄ:
    Ու ես համոզված եմ` զինվորները չեն կռվում սադիզմից ելնելով, այլ առաջնորդվում են հողի և մարդկանց պաշտպանությամբ: 
Ու դրա վառ ապացույցը այն էր, որ մեր բանակը խաղաղ բնակչությանը ձեռք չէր տալիս ի տարբերությաւն ադրբեջանցիներին: Մինչև այսօր նույն վերաբերմունքն է` մենք հանձնում ենք  գերիներին, նրանք`….:
     Ահա եթե երազում նորից այդ նենգավորը գա, չար նպատակով հարցեր տա ` կփոխանցես իմ գրածը  ու կասես, որ սա Անանուննի կարծիքն է, թող քեզ, նենգաբար, էլ մտորոիմների մեջ չգցի: 
 Եվ մոռացա նշել  "դատական համակարգում փոփոխությունը"  ծանր ու լուրջ թեմա է, թող էդ նենգավորը , էլ էդպիսի ծաղրանքով չխոսի: 


Ես հայցում եմ բոլորի ներողամտությունը` այս բաժնին ոչ համապատսխան գրառումներ անելու համար:
Այլևս այս բաժնում չեմ գրի: Եթե Մտահոգին դուր է գալիս ինձ հետ երկխոսել այլ թեմաների շուրջ, թող բացի համապատասխան բաժին: 

….Չնայած Մտահոգը, առավել հաջող մենախոսում է. երկխոսությունը` իրեն դիտողություն անողի հետ, դառնում է, բավականին հեգնական:


Հաջողություն ` հատկապես արդարներին  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես կարծում եմ , որ դու լավ ես հասկանում, թե ինչ է Ազատամարտը, այդքան բան ես մեջբերում` ապա կարդացած ես` ապա հասկանում ես , որ Ազատամարտը ԱԶԱՏԱԳՐԱԿԱՆ պայքար է և պայքարողների նպատակը ոչ թե Ատելն է կամ  «հաճույքով» սպանելը, այլ ԱԶԱՏԱԳՐԵԼԸ, հատկապես, երբ առաջինը հակառակորդն է հարձակվում: Մի խոսքով` կա ԱԶԴՈՒՄ և ՀԱԿԱԶԴՈՒՄ: Ու ես համոզված եմ` զինվորները չեն կռվում սադիզմից ելնելով, այլ առաջնորդվում են հողի և մարդկանց պաշտպանությամբ:


Բայց ազատագրելիս սպանում են, չէ?



> Ու դրա վառ ապացույցը այն էր, որ մեր բանակը խաղաղ բնակչությանը ձեռք չէր տալիս ի տարբերությաւն ադրբեջանցիներին: Մինչև այսօր նույն վերաբերմունքն է` մենք հանձնում ենք  գերիներին, նրանք`….:


Էդ ոչխարասիրության փոխհատուցման համար են մորթում հայ զինվորականին
Լավ ենք անում, հա?, որ հանձնում ենք: Նրանց հետ պետք է լինենք այնպես, ինչպես իրենք են մեզ հետ




> Ես հայցում եմ բոլորի ներողամտությունը` այս բաժնին ոչ համապատսխան գրառումներ անելու համար:
> Այլևս այս բաժնում չեմ գրի: Եթե Մտահոգին դուր է գալիս ինձ հետ երկխոսել այլ թեմաների շուրջ, թող բացի համապատասխան բաժին: 
> 
> ….Չնայած Մտահոգը, առավել հաջող մենախոսում է. երկխոսությունը` իրեն դիտողություն անողի հետ, դառնում է, բավականին հեգնական:
> 
> Հաջողություն ` հատկապես արդարներին


Իզուր մի հեռացիր այս թեմայից, ինչի ես կարծում, որ ինչ-որ մեկը տրամադրված է քո դեմ? Այդպիսի բան չկա: Այստեղ ոչ թե մարդիկ են բախվում, այլ տեսակետները:
Իսկ Մտահոգի գրառումը հեգնական կարող է թվալ, եթե ինքդ վստահ լինես, որ այնպիսի բան ես գրել, որ նա հեգնում է

----------


## Ananoun

> Բայց ազատագրելիս սպանում են, չէ?
> 
> Էդ ոչխարասիրության փոխհատուցման համար են մորթում հայ զինվորականին
> Լավ ենք անում, հա?, որ հանձնում ենք: Նրանց հետ պետք է լինենք այնպես, ինչպես իրենք են մեզ հետ
>   Իզուր մի հեռացիր այս թեմայից, ինչի ես կարծում, որ ինչ-որ մեկը տրամադրված է քո դեմ? Այդպիսի բան չկա: Այստեղ ոչ թե մարդիկ են բախվում, այլ տեսակետները:
> Իսկ Մտահոգի գրառումը հեգնական կարող է թվալ, եթե ինքդ վստահ լինես, որ այնպիսի բան ես գրել, որ նա հեգնում է


Հարգելի Աստղ :Rolleyes: 
Ես նշել եմ`


> Ես հայցում եմ բոլորի ներողամտությունը` այս բաժնին ոչ համապատսխան գրառումներ անելու համար:


Ես էլ չեմ ուզում գրել էստեղ, քանի որ շեղվում ենք այս բաժնի թեմայից: Եթե համարում եք որ չենք շեղվում, կարելի շարունակել...:
Ես չեմ տեսել, որ ինչ-որ մեկը հատուկ  ինձ դեմ լինի, միգուցե վերաբերմունքը այն չէ, բայց իմ գրածները բացահայտ մերժողների չեմ նկատել: Ինչ վերաբերում է Մտահոգին ` ասեմ, մեր երկխոսության հեգնական ստացվելու համար, բնականաբար երկխոսողներն են մեղավոր:Կարծում եմ Մտահոգը նույնպես սա հասկանում է, և ինչպես նշել էի, այլևս ինձ դիմելուց պարզ կլինի , ինչպես օրինակ դու:
Հեգնականը էստեղ դիմելաձևն ու խոսք մատուցելու ոճն է : Ինքս նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ ինչ-որ չափով շարունակել եմ Մտահոգի առաջարկած Ձևը` 


> mtahog-ի խոսքերից  
> Եղբայրդ իմ ԱնանունԱյսօր գիշեր մի երազ տեսա, եկել էր մեկը, հավանաբար չար մտքով ու հարցնում էր մեղավորիս, վերը գրված հետգրության մասին: Նա ..... Անանուն աղոթակից եղբայրս ինչպես է պատկ.....
>  աղոթակից եղբայրդ իմ, բարի եղիր նորադարձ եղբորդ բացատրելու արդյոք......
> 
> Մնամ աղոթարար՝ նորադարձ _եղբայրդ քո_


և սա էլ, այս ոճի շարունակությունը իմ գրառման մեջ`



> Ահա եթե երազում նորից այդ նենգավորը գա, չար նպատակով հարցեր տա ` կփոխանցես իմ գրածը ու կասես, որ սա Անանուննի կարծիքն է, թող քեզ, նենգաբար, էլ մտորոիմների մեջ չգցի: 
> Եվ մոռացա նշել "դատական համակարգում փոփոխությունը" ծանր ու լուրջ թեմա է, թող էդ նենգավորը , էլ էդպիսի ծաղրանքով չխոսի:


Պետք է որ, այստեսակ դիմելաձևերը դուր չգան ոչ մեկին` ոչ Անանօունին, ոչ Էլ Մտահոգին:


Իսկ գերիներ հանձնելու մասին կասեմ սա` Ընդհանրապես, գերիներ հանձնելը լավ է, բայց որ մենք հանձնում ենք, իսկ նրանք ոչ` ՇԱՏ վատ է:
Իսկ պատերազմում սպանելն ու սպանվելը քաջ պետք է գիտակցեն նրանք ովքեր առաջինն են սկսում սպանելը` ազդումը, անպայման ունի հակազդում:
Մեր զինվորնի ՆՊԱՏԱԿԸ ոչ թե սպանելն է, այլ ազատագրելը:
Իսկ ինչպես ստացվեց, որ իմ գրառումներից մեկի մեջ նշածը`Արդարությունն առանց ՍԻՐՈ գահավիժում է դաժանության ու ատելության անդունը: 
Ամեն արդար գործ հաջողությամբ է պսակվում Միայն Սիրո շնորհիվ: 

ու Մտահոգի գրածը ինչպես են  հակասում են միմյանց`կարող եք կարդալ ու անել ձեր եզրակացությունները: 

*Հ.գ. Մեր արդար պատերազմը դեռ շարունակվում է, իսկ ինչ ձեռքբերումներ էլ, որ ունենք` հայրենիքի հանդեպ ունեցած սիրո շնորհիվ է, այլ ոչ օտարներին ատելու:*

----------


## Մտահոգ

*Անանօուն* ախպեր ջան, չարդ տանեմ շպռտեմ Նաբերեժնի, ասըմ են մի քանի բառով երկար միտք արտահայտելն էլ է հանճարեղություն, երկար միտք գրելով ոչինչ չասելն էլ է մի ուրիշ հունար, տակ շտո, մեռնեմ ջանիդ, ռազ որ " Եղբայրդ իմ" եւ նման ոճը քեզ չի դզըմ, քու հմար վերադառնամ հոգեհարազատ ոճիդ, լավ ախպեր ջան, ներող որ քեզ անհասկանալի ու ոչ հոգեհարազատ ոճով եմ գրել, ցավդ տանեմ, հմի ու նավսիգդա քեզ գրեմ այ էս ոճով որ չնեղանաս ու *նի դայ Բօխ* մտածես որ ախպերդ քեզի հեգնըմ ա: Չի հեգնել, *չի հենգըմ* ու չի հեգնելու բռատ ջան, էտի ըլնելու բան չի ու շատ *աբիդնի* կլինի իմ ախպեր, որ դու տենց բաներ մտածես Էլի: Դե , դավայ չարդ տանեմ, լավ մնա, կգրվենք ապե ջան:

----------


## Ananoun

Ինչ խոսք` Զավեշտալի է
 :Ok: 





> *Անանօուն* ասըմ են մի քանի բառով երկար միտք արտահայտելն էլ է հանճարեղություն, երկար միտք գրելով ոչինչ չասելն էլ է մի ուրիշ հունար :


Հ.գ. ...........Ոսկե միջինը լավ է :Wink:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ինչ խոսք` Զավեշտալի է
> 
> Հ.գ. ...........Ոսկե միջինը լավ է



Ուրեմն ի գիտություն  կայունապաշտների, առաջհայաստանիստների, փրկչական սինդրոմով տառապողների, 1996ականիստների, խրոնիկ ատելությամբ լցված քրիստոնեանների, մաուզերիստ դաշնակիստների, կոմունիստական չեկիստների   ամենայն քրիստոնեական սիրով :Hands Up:  Խորենացու, Նարեկացու, Չարենցի ու Սեվակի ազգը հաղթելու է քոչվոր ցեղերին, մի խոսքով՝

*ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ ՈՒ ՉԵՆՔ ԳԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ*

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ուրեմն ի գիտություն  կայունապաշտների, առաջհայաստանիստների, փրկչական սինդրոմով տառապողների, 1996ականիստների, խրոնիկ ատելությամբ լցված քրիստոնեանների, մաուզերիստ դաշնակիստների, կոմունիստական չեկիստների   ամենայն քրիստոնեական սիրով Խորենացու, Նարեկացու, Չարենցի ու Սեվակի ազգը հաղթելու է քոչվոր ցեղերին, մի խոսքով՝
> 
> *ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ ՈՒ ՉԵՆՔ ԳԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ*


Ես կասեի *ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ ՈՒ  ԳԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆ*

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ես կասեի *ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ ՈՒ  ԳԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆ*



Այ այստեղ դու քո իսկական դեմքը :Smile:  ցույց տալով քայքայեցիր պետականության հիմքերը՝ խարխլելով առաջՀայաստան ծրագրի բետոնակուռ սյունները: Լեվոնիզմի երիտասարդ զոհերից ես փաստորեն, ու ակտիվորեն մասնակցում ես ջհուդամասոնական համաշխարհային դավադրությանը ընդդեմ Հայկական պետականության ու Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու: Ինչպես ես դու մոռացել 1996թվականը, միթե դու հիպնոսի տակ չես, ուշքի արի հայ մարդ, դու լսում ես "ընտանիք" "ազատություն" բառերը ու կորցնում ես հիշողությունդ, միայն "դավաճանները" ու անհույս հիպնոսացածները կարող են մոռանալ այն ինչ արեց Լեվոնը լուսավոր մարդուն՝ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին 1996թվականին, իսկ դու մոռացել ես:
*Երիտասարդ ապագան բժիշկներից մեկը քո հիվանդությունը կախտորոշեր հիշողության լեվոնական գնդիկների շատացում, որոնք խժռել են վազգենական առողջ գնդիկներին, մի խոստով հիշողության լեյբոցիտիզմ:* Իսկ մեծահասակ փրկիչը կասեր՝ կարդա գրածներս առանց մտածելու *երիտասարդ ֆունդամենդալիստ հեղափոխական*: Կարդա որ հասկանաս թե ինչքան անօգուտ է քո սովորած գիտությունդ քանի որ միեվնույն է չես հասկանալու այն ինչ գրված է: Ուշքի եկ, ֆունդամենդալիս հեղափոխական, բացիր քո աչքերը, նայիր իսկական լույսին,նայիր արեվին, միթե չես տեսնում ինչպես է նա քեզ ձեռքով անում, ինչ ասաց՜իր :Angry2:  արեվը ձեռք չունի՞ :Angry2:  օ՜ կույր մարդ, դու չես տեսնում որ արեվը ոչ միայն ձեռք, այլ նույնիսկ մեկ ոտք ունի, նույնիսկ մի քանի այլ օրգաններ, չես հավատում, օ՜ մոլորված, իսկ անձրեվը ինչ է հապա քո կարծիքով, մի ժպտա, այո անձրեվը այն է ինչ դու մտածում ես կապված արեվի այլ օրգանների հետ, իսկ կայծակը ու որոտը, այո, այո սկսում ես հասկանալ, որոտը դա էլ է արեվից, միթե կարծում ես որ արեվը չի սիրում ընթրիքին լավ ուտելիքներ ուտել, կամ միթե կարծում ես որ արեվենց թաղի խանութներում հին պահածոներ չեն վաճառում: Տես մեր ուրախ ու կուշտ առօրյան, միթե լեվոնականությունը քեզ այնքան է կուրացրել որ չես տեսնում մեր քաղաքի լույսերը, գիշերային գեղեցիկ թիթեռնիկներին ու սեվաթույր ջիպերը: :Ok:

----------


## Grieg

Շարժումը չի մահացել շարժումը սպառվել է, այն էներգիան որ մարդկանց մոտ կուտակվել էր 10 տարվա ընթացքում կարիք ուներ արտահայտվելու, բայց ուշ թե շուտ մարդը բավարարում է այդ կարիքը ու անցնում առօրյա կուտաման ռեժիմին..  /բացառություններ կլինեն իհարկե/ ..  
շարժումը իմ կարծիքով չունի լուրջ հիմքեր նախ այն պատճառով որ այն միայն քաղաքական ֆորմատով է սահմանափակվում, 
ցանկություն ունենալ փոխել տկար իշխանությունը դա  իհարկե վատ չե սակայն եթե դրանով սահմանափակվում ա լավ չի..պետք է կոնկրետ խնդիրներ բարձրացնել..
բացի դրանից ել ով ասեց չմիացավ մեղքերի թողություն անելով  բայց դե տենց չի իրանց տեղը բանտերումա պետք է պատժել թե չե նման կերպ եթե շարունակի բոլորը կսկսեն թալանել հետո 5 տարի անցնի կանցնեն օպոզիցիաի կողմ ու էլի կներվեն: մի խոսքով մի կողմից փոփոխություները անհրաժեշտ էն իսկ մյուս կոմղմից դեռ պետք է զարգացնել քաղաքական դաշտը որպիսզի այլընտրանք լինի..պետք է որ մարդիկ սկսեն ոչ թե լիդեռի հույսով մնալ այլ իրենց հուզող խնդիրները կարողանան բարձրաձայնել սակայն նոր լիդեռներ ել են պետք : Լևոնը դա այն մարդը չե ում պետք է վստահել մեր  ուժեղ Հայրենիք տեսնելու երազանքները  և ես հույսով եմ ինքը երբեք չի դառնա Հայաստանի նախագահ.

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
Շարժումը չի մահացել շարժումը սպառվել է, այն էներգիան որ մարդկանց մոտ կուտակվել էր 10 տարվա ընթացքում կարիք ուներ արտահայտվելու, բայց ուշ թե շուտ մարդը բավարարում է այդ կարիքը ու անցնում առօրյա կուտաման ռեժիմին..  /բացառություններ կլինեն իհարկե/ ..  
շարժումը իմ կարծիքով չունի լուրջ հիմքեր նախ այն պատճառով որ այն միայն քաղաքական ֆորմատով է սահմանափակվում, 
ցանկություն ունենալ փոխել տկար իշխանությունը դա  իհարկե վատ չե սակայն եթե դրանով սահմանափակվում ա լավ չի..պետք է կոնկրետ խնդիրներ բարձրացնել..
բացի դրանից ել ով ասեց չմիացավ մեղքերի թողություն անելով  բայց դե տենց չի իրանց տեղը բանտերումա պետք է պատժել թե չե նման կերպ եթե շարունակի բոլորը կսկսեն թալանել հետո 5 տարի անցնի կանցնեն օպոզիցիաի կողմ ու էլի կներվեն: մի խոսքով մի կողմից փոփոխություները անհրաժեշտ էն իսկ մյուս կոմղմից դեռ պետք է զարգացնել քաղաքական դաշտը որպիսզի այլընտրանք լինի..պետք է որ մարդիկ սկսեն ոչ թե լիդեռի հույսով մնալ այլ իրենց հուզող խնդիրները կարողանան բարձրաձայնել սակայն նոր լիդեռներ ել են պետք : Լևոնը դա այն մարդը չե ում պետք է վստահել մեր  ուժեղ Հայրենիք տեսնելու երազանքները  և ես հույսով եմ ինքը երբեք չի դառնա Հայաստանի նախագահ.

----------


## Երվանդ

> Այ այստեղ դու քո իսկական դեմքը ցույց տալով քայքայեցիր պետականության հիմքերը՝ խարխլելով առաջՀայաստան ծրագրի բետոնակուռ սյունները: Լեվոնիզմի երիտասարդ զոհերից ես փաստորեն, ու ակտիվորեն մասնակցում ես ջհուդամասոնական համաշխարհային դավադրությանը ընդդեմ Հայկական պետականության ու Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու: Ինչպես ես դու մոռացել 1996թվականը, միթե դու հիպնոսի տակ չես, ուշքի արի հայ մարդ, դու լսում ես "ընտանիք" "ազատություն" բառերը ու կորցնում ես հիշողությունդ, միայն "դավաճանները" ու անհույս հիպնոսացածները կարող են մոռանալ այն ինչ արեց Լեվոնը լուսավոր մարդուն՝ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին 1996թվականին, իսկ դու մոռացել ես:
> Երիտասարդ ապագան բժիշկներից մեկը քո հիվանդությունը կախտորոշեր հիշողության լեվոնական գնդիկների շատացում, որոնք խժռել են վազգենական առողջ գնդիկներին, մի խոստով հիշողության լեյբոցիտիզմ: Իսկ մեծահասակ փրկիչը կասեր՝ կարդա գրածներս առանց մտածելու երիտասարդ ֆունդամենդալիստ հեղափոխական: Կարդա որ հասկանաս թե ինչքան անօգուտ է քո սովորած գիտությունդ քանի որ միեվնույն է չես հասկանալու այն ինչ գրված է: Ուշքի եկ, ֆունդամենդալիս հեղափոխական, բացիր քո աչքերը, նայիր իսկական լույսին, տես մեր ուրախ ու կուշտ առօրյան, միթե լեվոնականությունը քեզ այնքան է կուրացրել որ չես տեսնում մեր քաղաքի լույսերը, գիշերային գեղեցիկ թիթեռնիկներին ու սեվաթույր ջիպերը:


Էն վերջին սեվաթույր ջիպերի պահը ինձ մի քիչ ուշքի բերեց և ես հասկացա թե ինչքան զոմբիացած էի ես, խոստովանում և մեղանչում եմ հին մեղքերս՝ ամչում եմ որ ասել եմ ինչ տեսել եմ, ամաչում եմ որ մտածել եմ որ եթե ժողովրդի ընտրած գործիչը գա իշխանության դա մի քայլ առաջ է, անկախ նրանից ես այդ գործչին համակրում եմ թե չէ, ամաչում եմ որ չարամտորեն մասնակցել եմ ցույցերին, այդ կերպ աշխատելով իմ փոքրիկ լուման ներդնել ազատ Հայաստանի կառուցման գործին, խոստովանում եմ որ ցուցերին մասնակցելով և կոդավորված բառեր լսելով(հիմա եմ հասկանում որ կոդավորված էին) չարամտորեն կծել եմ երկու Վազգենականի, 1 դաշնակի և 4 չեզոք մարդու, որոնք կծվելու արդյունքում նույնպես զոմբիացել են և այժմ նրանց վիճակն անհույս է :Sad: (ասեմ որ ավելի դառն ու զզվելի էր չեզոքներին կծելը), որպես մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանք ասեմ որ սրանից հետո կբավարարվեմ միայն ջիպերի(և սևաթույր և այլ գույների) Ստամբուլը արյան ծով սարքելու մասին մտածելով, և կաշխատեմ ցանակցած հնարավոր և անհնար եղանակով զոմբի մնացած նախկին ընկերներիս հետ բերելու(վիրավորել, Լեվոնի անունը լսելով հիստերիաի մեջ ընկնել, խփել վերջ ի վերջո) վրա, փակագծում նշվածը հետ բերելու միջոցներն էր երևի հասկացաք, նաև խոստանում եմ որպես ՀՀ բուժված և խիստ ազատ ու ժողովրդավար քաղաքացի դիմում գրել Եվրոխորհուրդ, և կփորձեմ բացատրել եվրոպացիներին որ մարտի 1-ին իշխանությունների կողմից իրականցվածը ընդհամենը անամոթ և լկտի զոմբիներին իրենց տեղը դնելու համեստ ու մասամբ հաջողված փորձ է եղել, և այսպես Առաջջջ Հայաստան, ոչնչացնել բոլոր չուղղված զոմբիներին:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Կներեք, ի՞նչ եք խոսում  :Dntknw:

----------


## Kuk

> և այսպես Առաջջջ Հայաստան, ոչնչացնել բոլոր չուղղված զոմբիներին:


Առաջին «ջ»-ն հասկացա, «առաջ» բառի «ջ»-ն էր, բա մյուս երկուսը՞… կարողա՞ սևաթույր ջպերի «ջ»-երն են :Think:  :Wink:

----------


## LiLi E

Իսկ ինչի շարժում կար ? : Ավելի նման էր բողոքի ակցիայի, որը գծագրած էր ի սկզբանէ (Mtahog- ից ներողություն խնդրելով գողանամ մի արտահայտություն) ջհուդամասոնական  ուժերի կողմից, քաղաքական դիակ Լևոնին հոգեդարձ անելու նպատակաով, ինչը իդեպ շատ լավ ստացվեց: ԼՏՊ փաստացի դարձավ Միակ Ընդիմության Միակ առաջնորդ  :Bad:   : 

mtahog -- մի բան լավ չհասկացա, 
1. Խորենացու, Նարեկացու, Չարենցի ու Սեվակի ազգը  Դա ԼՏՊ-ին ընտրած, դեռևս հաջողության չհասած, ցույցերին ու երթերին մասնակցող և անընդհատ պայքարող մարդիկ են : Երևի :
2 Իսկ քոչվորները ովքեր են ? Միայն ՍՍ, ՌՔ + իշխանություն ?  Թե  1. կետի մեջ չնշված բոլոր անձիք?

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կներեք, ի՞նչ եք խոսում


Mtahog-ն ու Ervand-ը վերջապես ընդունեցին դառն իրականությունն առ այն, որ իրենք զոմբի են:

Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ:

Հմմ...փաստորեն ես էլ եմ զոմբուլիկ

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Իսկ ինչի շարժում կար ? : Ավելի նման էր բողոքի ակցիայի, որը գծագրած էր ի սկզբանէ (Mtahog- ից ներողություն խնդրելով գողանամ մի արտահայտություն) ջհուդամասոնական  ուժերի կողմից, քաղաքական դիակ Լևոնին հոգեդարձ անելու նպատակաով, ինչը իդեպ շատ լավ ստացվեց: ԼՏՊ փաստացի դարձավ Միակ Ընդիմության Միակ առաջնորդ   : 
> 
> mtahog -- մի բան լավ չհասկացա, 
> 1. Խորենացու, Նարեկացու, Չարենցի ու Սեվակի ազգը  Դա ԼՏՊ-ին ընտրած, դեռևս հաջողության չհասած, ցույցերին ու երթերին մասնակցող և անընդհատ պայքարող մարդիկ են : Երևի :
> 2 Իսկ քոչվորները ովքեր են ? Միայն ՍՍ, ՌՔ + իշխանություն ?  Թե  1. կետի մեջ չնշված բոլոր անձիք?


Շնորհակալություն *Քույր*, որ նվաստիս պատիվ արեցիր` մեջբերելով իմ խոսքերից ու ձեր թանկագին ժամանակը նորաձեվության նորությունների վրա ծախսելուց բացի ուշադրություն դարձրեցիր նորադարձ հայիս գրվածքներին, կարդալով քո գրառումը երջանկության քաղցր արցունքների միջից հիշեցի մի այլ հայուհու, որը նույն հայրենասիրական ոճով, ինչպես հեղեղն գարնան, այս սայթում պայքարում էր ջհուդամասոնական դավադրության դեմ, օգտվելով առիթից կուզենայի խոսքս ուղղել նրան, Miriam ու՜ր ես դու, վերադարձիր խնդրում եմ, վերադարձիր ու քո լուսավոր ներկայությամբ ուժ տուր մեզ, որ ինքնախարազանման միջոցով ունենանք հոգեվոր բարեշրջում(երիտասարդ վարչապետի ականջը կանչի), սերունդները չեն մոռանա այս անձնվեր հայուհիններին, ձեր անունը ոսկե տառերով կգրվի սիոնիստական չարիքի դեմ պայքարի համաշխարհային պատմության անմահ էջերի մեջ: Խորենացու, Նարեկացու, Չարենցի ու Սեվակի ազգը  դա դու ես, քույր, դա ես եմ, դա Հովիկ Աբրահամյանն է, Խելացի Գագոն է, դա մենք ենք, ինչպես ասում էին լուսավոր ու տաք տարիներին, այսինքն ցրտին ու մթին նախորդած տարիներին՝ *Լենինը ես եմ, Լենինը դու ես, Լենինը մեր մեջ է, Լենինը անմահ է*, ուրեմն ի հեճուկս պետականութահիմքաքայքանության դիվերսանտների, կուզեմ մեջբերել մեր ազգային գաղափարախոսության ջատագով կուսակցության առաջնորդի խոսքերից " *ուրեմն առաջ Հայաստան, առաջ առանց տնակների Գյումրի*"

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> *Երիտասարդ ապագան բժիշկներից մեկը քո հիվանդությունը կախտորոշեր հիշողության լեվոնական գնդիկների շատացում, որոնք խժռել են վազգենական առողջ գնդիկներին, մի խոսքով հիշողության լեյբոցիտիզմ:*


Վազգենական գնդիկները 1996թ.-ից ի վեր դարձել են անգործունյա, օտար մարմիններ և ժամանակի ընթացքում դուրս են բերվել օրգանիզմից իմունային համակարգի կողմից: Սակայն մինչև հիմա կան այդ գնդիկների կրողները, _ասեմ ավելին_ , այդ գնդիկները կրողների մոտ գնդիկների այդ տեսակի պակասեցում չի նկատվել: Երևույթն ուսումնասիրվում է:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Kuk

> ուրեմն կուզեմ մեջբերել մեր ազգային գաղափարախոսության ջատագով կուսակցության առաջնորդի խոսքերից " *ուրեմն առաջ Հայաստան, առաջ առանց տնակների Գյումրի*"


Սենց բանա՞ ասել :Shok:  Էդ տնակներն էլ ա՞ որոշել որ պետք ա քանդի :Angry2:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Շարժումը չի մահացել շարժումը սպառվել է, այն էներգիան որ մարդկանց մոտ կուտակվել էր 10 տարվա ընթացքում կարիք ուներ արտահայտվելու, բայց ուշ թե շուտ մարդը բավարարում է այդ կարիքը ու անցնում առօրյա կուտաման ռեժիմին..  /բացառություններ կլինեն իհարկե/ ..  
> շարժումը իմ կարծիքով չունի լուրջ հիմքեր նախ այն պատճառով որ այն միայն քաղաքական ֆորմատով է սահմանափակվում, 
> ցանկություն ունենալ փոխել տկար իշխանությունը դա  իհարկե վատ չե սակայն եթե դրանով սահմանափակվում ա լավ չի..պետք է կոնկրետ խնդիրներ բարձրացնել..
> բացի դրանից ել ով ասեց չմիացավ մեղքերի թողություն անելով  բայց դե տենց չի իրանց տեղը բանտերումա պետք է պատժել թե չե նման կերպ եթե շարունակի բոլորը կսկսեն թալանել հետո 5 տարի անցնի կանցնեն օպոզիցիաի կողմ ու էլի կներվեն: մի խոսքով մի կողմից փոփոխություները անհրաժեշտ էն իսկ մյուս կոմղմից դեռ պետք է զարգացնել քաղաքական դաշտը որպիսզի այլընտրանք լինի..պետք է որ մարդիկ սկսեն ոչ թե լիդեռի հույսով մնալ այլ իրենց հուզող խնդիրները կարողանան բարձրաձայնել սակայն նոր լիդեռներ ել են պետք : Լևոնը դա այն մարդը չե ում պետք է վստահել մեր  ուժեղ Հայրենիք տեսնելու երազանքները  և ես հույսով եմ ինքը երբեք չի դառնա Հայաստանի նախագահ.



Երեք  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Շարժումը չի մահացել շարժումը սպառվել է, այն էներգիան որ մարդկանց մոտ կուտակվել էր 10 տարվա ընթացքում կարիք ուներ արտահայտվելու, բայց ուշ թե շուտ մարդը բավարարում է այդ կարիքը ու անցնում առօրյա կուտաման ռեժիմին..  /բացառություններ կլինեն իհարկե/ ..  
> շարժումը իմ կարծիքով չունի լուրջ հիմքեր նախ այն պատճառով որ այն միայն քաղաքական ֆորմատով է սահմանափակվում, 
> ցանկություն ունենալ փոխել տկար իշխանությունը դա  իհարկե վատ չե սակայն եթե դրանով սահմանափակվում ա լավ չի..պետք է կոնկրետ խնդիրներ բարձրացնել..
> բացի դրանից ել ով ասեց չմիացավ մեղքերի թողություն անելով  բայց դե տենց չի իրանց տեղը բանտերումա պետք է պատժել թե չե նման կերպ եթե շարունակի բոլորը կսկսեն թալանել հետո 5 տարի անցնի կանցնեն օպոզիցիաի կողմ ու էլի կներվեն: մի խոսքով մի կողմից փոփոխություները անհրաժեշտ էն իսկ մյուս կոմղմից դեռ պետք է զարգացնել քաղաքական դաշտը որպիսզի այլընտրանք լինի..պետք է որ մարդիկ սկսեն ոչ թե լիդեռի հույսով մնալ այլ իրենց հուզող խնդիրները կարողանան բարձրաձայնել սակայն նոր լիդեռներ ել են պետք : Լևոնը դա այն մարդը չե ում պետք է վստահել մեր  ուժեղ Հայրենիք տեսնելու երազանքները  և ես հույսով եմ ինքը երբեք չի դառնա Հայաստանի նախագահ.


Հարգելի Grieg, ես հպարտանում եմ դեպքերը խոր վերլուծելու քո կարողությամբ: Հիմա ջհուդամասոնները կհարձակվեն քո գրառման վրա, բայց դու չընկճվես: Ես կարդալով գրառումդ մի քանի խոր մտքերի հանդիպեցի, գրեմ նրանք սեփական վերլուծությամբ:
*բայց ուշ թե շուտ մարդը բավարարում է այդ կարիքը ու անցնում առօրյա կուտաման ռեժիմին..  /բացառություններ կլինեն իհարկե/ .. *  - Grieg
Այստեղ առօրյա *կուտամա*ն ռեժիմը ուղղակի ցնցեց ինձ, ինչպիսի խոր իմաստ, ինչպիսի համապարփակ միտք:
*շարժումը իմ կարծիքով չունի լուրջ հիմքեր նախ այն պատճառով որ այն միայն քաղաքական ֆորմատով է սահմանափակվում,*  - Grieg
Այս միտքը մի նոր աստիճանի բարձրացրեց քազաքագիտական վերլուծությունը Հայաստանում: Իսկապես, այս լեվոնականները մոլորված մտոք ու թալանչի բարոք կարծում էին որ ազատությունը, հայրենիքի հզորությունը, արժանապատիվ կյանքը լուրջ հիմքեր են, հուսով եմ որ կարդալով գրառումդ նրանք կհասկանան որ դրանք ընդամենը մանրունքներ են, լուրջ հիմքը դա երբ քեզ սպանում են, կամ առնվազն մի քանի անգամ քացու տակ են գցել, կամ գոնե մի անգամ թեթեվակի ծեծել են, նենց ձեռի հետ էլի:
*ցանկություն ունենալ փոխել տկար իշխանությունը դա  իհարկե վատ չե սակայն եթե դրանով սահմանափակվում ա լավ չի..պետք է կոնկրետ խնդիրներ բարձրացնել..* - Grieg
Այս էս միտքը երեվի ամեն ինչ ասում է: Մանավանդ կոնկրետ խնդիրների բարձրացումը, վստահ եմ որ ուզեցել ես գրել, *կոնկրետ խնդիրների բարձրացումը հասարակության լայն շերտերի մոտ որպես քաղաքացիական գիտակցության ձեվավորման գործընթացի որակական մի նոր շրջան..եւ այլն,* : Իսկապես այս լեվոնիստները(մեջբերումը երիտասարդ բժիշկներից մեկինն է) առանց կոնկրետ խնդիրների են գործում, կարծելով որ նոր ազատ, արդար ընտրությունը կոնկրետ խնդիր է, իսկ այ ես համաձայն եմ քո հետ կոնկրետ խնդիր պետք է լինի, օրինակ Հնգամյակը 7 ամսում, հասնել ու անցնել կապիտալիստական երկրներին, ամենաուշը 2009-ին հայկական տիեզերանավի արձակումը տիեզերք, եւ հայկական ատոմային ռումբի ստեղծման կոնկրետ ժամկետներ: Այ սա միտք է, այ սա է իսկական սրտացավ հայրենասիրությունը, թե չէ ազատություն, հայրենիք, քաղբանտարկյալ, մարդկանց ուշադրությունը շեղում են մանրունքներով:

----------


## Grieg

հիմանականում Լևոնակաները շատ ուժեղ են հումորից , նրանք իհարկե "Լևոն Նախագահ" վանկարկումներով չեն ուզում ասել, որ իրենք ուզում են Հայաստանը կառավարի Լևոնը ոչ դա մոգական խոսքերեն որոնք պետք է հասկանալ ինչպես սրտացավ քաղաքացու աղաղակ որն անկեղծ ցանկություն ունի որ իև երկիր դառնա դրախտ, և ընդհանրապես այդ մարդիկ Լևոնական չեն ու չեն ել ճանաչում  Լևոնը ով ա :ուղղակի իրանք համախմբվել են որոշ գաղտնի գաղափարի շուրջ..բայց եթե ամեն դեպքում հանդիպեք մեծն ազատության մարտիկների չփորձեք հակադրվել ընդունեք Լևոն փրկիչի սրբությունը այլապես պատրաստ եեք պիտակավորվել սերժանտական և այլ ֆիրմային Լևոնական կոչերով.. չե որ դա անհնար է եթե մեկը չի չոքում Լևոնի պատկեր առջև ուրեմն նա այդ անում է Սերժի պատկերի առջև, միթե ուրիշ տարբերակ հնարավոր է?   
Լավ շատ չերկարացնեմ եթե բախտներս բերի դիտեք քիչ ներքև սարկազմի և հումորի սեվ գոտու վարպետի ՀՀՇական համեմունքներով մեկնաբանությունը  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> հիմանականում Լևոնակաները շատ ուժեղ են հումորից , նրանք իհարկե "Լևոն Նախագահ" վանկարկումներով չեն ուզում ասել, որ իրենք ուզում են Հայաստանը կառավարի Լևոնը ոչ դա մոգական խոսքերեն որոնք պետք է հասկանալ ինչպես սրտացավ քաղաքացու աղաղակ որն անկեղծ ցանկություն ունի որ իև երկիր դառնա դրախտ, և ընդհանրապես այդ մարդիկ Լևոնական չեն ու չեն ել ճանաչում  Լևոնը ով ա :ուղղակի իրանք համախմբվել են որոշ գաղտնի գաղափարի շուրջ..բայց եթե ամեն դեպքում հանդիպեք մեծն ազատության մարտիկների չփորձեք հակադրվել ընդունեք Լևոն փրկիչի սրբությունը այլապես պատրաստ եեք պիտակավորվել սերժանտական և այլ ֆիրմային Լևոնական կոչերով.. չե որ դա անհնար է եթե մեկը չի չոքում Լևոնի պատկեր առջև ուրեմն նա այդ անում է Սերժի պատկերի առջև, միթե ուրիշ տարբերակ հնարավոր է?   
> *Լավ շատ չերկարացնեմ եթե բախտներս բերի դիտեք քիչ ներքև սարկազմի և հումորի սեվ գոտու վարպետի ՀՀՇական համեմունքներով մեկնաբանությունը*


Ես գիտեմ`  հիմնականում mtahog-ին նկատի ունեիր վերջին բառերովդ, բայց ես գրեմ էլի  :Blush: 
Ասում են` ես էլ նենց ոչինչ հումոր ունեմ: 
Քո գրածը շատ խելացիա ու պուպուշ, բայց սենց բան կա  :Smile: 
Եթե իմ ազատության համար, ԻՄ, Հայաստանի քաղաքացու, ոտքի կանգնեց միայն Լևոնը, Գրիգ ջան, ես կգոռամ Լևոն նախագահ, որովհետև ամենաքիչը տարօրինակ կլիներ, եթե ես գոռայի ասենք` Պողոս նախագահ, կամ Սիսակ նախագահ:
Չէ, Գրիգ ջան, երբ ես իմ ընկերների հետ գնում էի Ազատության հրապարակ, էնտեղ Լևոնն էր իմ հետ խոսում, ոչ թե ՆՈՐ ԼԻԴԵՐ-ը, որի կարիքը տենց բեսամփթ զգում եք: Ու որը սենց մի տեսակ ՉԿԱ էլի: Դուք, *ոչ ըսդար, ոչ ընդարականներդ*:

Ես գործողությունների մարդ եմ: Ու հարգում եմ գործողությունների մարդկանց:
Մարդը կարողացավ գործել: Ուզեք թե չուզեք:
Մարդը ժողովրդին համախմբեց մի նպատակի շուրջ: ՀԱՅԵՐԻՆ: Ուզեք թե չուզեք:
Մարդիկ դադարեցին ՎԱԽԵՆԱԼ: Ուզեք թե չուզեք:

Ու քանի դեռ Լևոնն էր, որ համարձակվեց ուժ ունենալ այդ ամենն անելու, պայքարի խորհրդանիշը լինելու է *Լևոնը*:

Ուզեք թե չուզեք:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մտահոգ, իմ տպավորությամբ ինձանից տարիքով մեծ եք, և միքիչ անհարմար եմ զգում, Ձեզ խորհուրդ տալ, բայց մի՞թե հեգնական ոճով կատարված գրառումները որևէ օգուտ են տալիս Ձեզ և Ձեր զրուցակցին: Չէ՞ որ բանավեճի հիմնական նպատակը ճշմարտությանը մոտենալն է: Ճիշտ է Ձեր մոտ այդ ոճում լավ է ստացվում գրել, բայց, կներեք, երբեմն հոգնեցուցիչ է: Նորից ներողություն եմ խնդում, քանի որ միքիչ քննադատական ստացվեց, միքիչ էլ օֆֆթոփային:

----------


## Մտահոգ

Հարգելի Grieg, շնորհակալություն օգտակար գրառմանդ համար, ափսոս որ մի փոքր պասսիվ ես գրառումներ անելիս, իմ անկեղծ խնդրանքն ու ցանկությունն է, որ հասարակության հիվանդ զանգվածի բուժմանը բերես քո լիիրավ մասնակցությունը, այսօր առավել քան երբեվէ մեր հասարակությունը կարիքը ունի քո պես հոգու բժիշկների, միացիր նրանց եւ լսելի դարձրու քո ձայնը, հայտերը ընդունվում են Հ1-ում եւ "Հայոց աշխարհ" օրաթերթի խմբագրությունում: 
Շնորհակալություն

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> Մտահոգ, իմ տպավորությամբ ինձանից տարիքով մեծ եք, և միքիչ անհարմար եմ զգում, Ձեզ խորհուրդ տալ, բայց մի՞թե հեգնական ոճով կատարված գրառումները որևէ օգուտ են տալիս Ձեզ և Ձեր զրուցակցին: Չէ՞ որ բանավեճի հիմնական նպատակը ճշմարտությանը մոտենալն է: Ճիշտ է Ձեր մոտ այդ ոճում լավ է ստացվում գրել, բայց, կներեք, երբեմն հոգնեցուցիչ է: Նորից ներողություն եմ խնդում, քանի որ միքիչ քննադատական ստացվեց, միքիչ էլ օֆֆթոփային:



Հարգելի Ձայնալար, շնորհակալություն խորհրդի համար, առանց անհարմար զգալու կարող եք խորհուրդ տալ ինձ երբ կունենաք խորհուրդ տալու կարիք, չնայած որ տարիքով մի քիչ մեծ եմ, բայց հոգիս երիտասարդ է ու խորհրդածարավ, իսկ ձեր տպավորությունը այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ, ես չեմ հեգնում, միթե անկեղծությունը հեգնանք է, չեմ կարծում, ես ուղղակի անկեղծորեն գնահատում եմ ազնիվ մարդկանց տիտանական ջանքերը, մոլորյալներին եղբայրական սիրով դարձի բերելու դժվարին գործին լծվածներին պետք է արժանին մատուցել, խնդրում եմ իմ անկեղծ գնահատանքի խոսքը չընկալել որպես հեգնանք: Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Ambrosine

> հիմանականում Լևոնակաները շատ ուժեղ են հումորից , նրանք իհարկե "Լևոն Նախագահ" վանկարկումներով չեն ուզում ասել, որ իրենք ուզում են Հայաստանը կառավարի Լևոնը ոչ դա մոգական խոսքերեն որոնք պետք է հասկանալ ինչպես սրտացավ քաղաքացու աղաղակ որն անկեղծ ցանկություն ունի որ իև երկիր դառնա դրախտ, և ընդհանրապես այդ մարդիկ Լևոնական չեն ու չեն ել ճանաչում  Լևոնը ով ա :ուղղակի իրանք համախմբվել են որոշ գաղտնի գաղափարի շուրջ..բայց եթե ամեն դեպքում հանդիպեք մեծն ազատության մարտիկների չփորձեք հակադրվել ընդունեք Լևոն փրկիչի սրբությունը այլապես պատրաստ եեք պիտակավորվել սերժանտական և այլ ֆիրմային Լևոնական կոչերով.. չե որ դա անհնար է եթե մեկը չի չոքում Լևոնի պատկեր առջև ուրեմն նա այդ անում է Սերժի պատկերի առջև, միթե ուրիշ տարբերակ հնարավոր է?   
> Լավ շատ չերկարացնեմ եթե բախտներս բերի դիտեք քիչ ներքև սարկազմի և հումորի սեվ գոտու վարպետի ՀՀՇական համեմունքներով մեկնաբանությունը


Ես էլ կարծում էի, թե արդեն անցել ենք էն ստադիան, որտեղ բացատրվում է, որ միայն Լևոնը դուրս եկավ իշխանության դեմ, ուստի ժողովուրդը գնաց նրա հետևից: Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ լիդեր են ուզում, եթե չկա, ու եթե սենց շարունակվի, շատ հնարավոր ա, որ մոտակա մի քանի տասնամյակներում նույնպես երկնակամարում նոր լիդեր այդպես էլ չերևա: Ու հետո, լիդերը չի գալիս ու ասում, թե ես ձեր նոր լիդերն եմ, եկեք ինձ ընտրեք /շպռՕտական ոճով/, այլ տարիների գործունեության ընթացքում ձեռք է բերում հեղինակություն ու հարգանք, որի հիման վրա վեր է ածվում լիդերի

----------


## Racer

Գրողի ծոցը գնան Լևոնն էլ Սերժն էլ որ  դրանց պատճառով ժողովրդին էսքան քաղաքականացրել են, խաբելով թե դա ժողովրդի բարրօրության համար է: «Շարժումների» այսպիսի վիժեցումները միտված են թուլացնել մասսաների լարվածությունը որ կարող էր իրոք վերածվել համազգային իրական շարժման:

----------


## LiLi E

> Շնորհակալություն *Քույր*, որ նվաստիս պատիվ արեցիր` մեջբերելով իմ խոսքերից ու ձեր թանկագին ժամանակը նորաձեվության նորությունների վրա ծախսելուց բացի ուշադրություն դարձրեցիր նորադարձ հայիս գրվածքներին, կարդալով քո գրառումը երջանկության քաղցր արցունքների միջից հիշեցի մի այլ հայուհու, որը նույն հայրենասիրական ոճով, ինչպես հեղեղն գարնան, այս սայթում պայքարում էր ջհուդամասոնական դավադրության դեմ, օգտվելով առիթից կուզենայի խոսքս ուղղել նրան, Miriam ու՜ր ես դու, վերադարձիր խնդրում եմ, վերադարձիր ու քո լուսավոր ներկայությամբ ուժ տուր մեզ, որ ինքնախարազանման միջոցով ունենանք հոգեվոր բարեշրջում(երիտասարդ վարչապետի ականջը կանչի), սերունդները չեն մոռանա այս անձնվեր հայուհիններին, ձեր անունը ոսկե տառերով կգրվի սիոնիստական չարիքի դեմ պայքարի համաշխարհային պատմության անմահ էջերի մեջ: Խորենացու, Նարեկացու, Չարենցի ու Սեվակի ազգը  դա դու ես, քույր, դա ես եմ, դա Հովիկ Աբրահամյանն է, Խելացի Գագոն է, դա մենք ենք, ինչպես ասում էին լուսավոր ու տաք տարիներին, այսինքն ցրտին ու մթին նախորդած տարիներին՝ *Լենինը ես եմ, Լենինը դու ես, Լենինը մեր մեջ է, Լենինը անմահ է*, ուրեմն ի հեճուկս պետականութահիմքաքայքանության դիվերսանտների, կուզեմ մեջբերել մեր ազգային գաղափարախոսության ջատագով կուսակցության առաջնորդի խոսքերից " *ուրեմն առաջ Հայաստան, առաջ առանց տնակների Գյումրի*"


Շնորհակալություն հարցիս մի մասին շատ երկար, ՉարենցաՍևակաՆարեկապոետիկաերկարագույնս պատասխանելու համար… Բայց եթե քեզ թվում է որ դիմացինին չճանաչելով հանդերձ, կարող ես քեզ թույլ տալ վիրավորել ու հգնել, համեմլով դա գեղեցիկ բառապաշարիտ Փաշինյանաողող , հեռահար բառերով, սխալվում ես…
Խառնաշփոթ ես սարքել, Գրականություն, Փիլիսոփայություն, Կրոնագիտություն և Քաղաքականություն . քո ցանկացած գրվածքում…
Մի գուցե կարճ արտահայտվեիր, թե կարծում ես քո Style բավականին ցանկալի է դարձնում քեզ :Wink: 

Հատուկ շնորհակալություն Ձայնալարին,  :Smile:   սարսափազդու Մտահօգին նկատողություն անելու համար…

----------


## Racer

> Ու հետո, լիդերը չի գալիս ու ասում, թե ես ձեր նոր լիդերն եմ, եկեք ինձ ընտրեք /շպռՕտական ոճով/, այլ տարիների գործունեության ընթացքում ձեռք է բերում հեղինակություն ու հարգանք, որի հիման վրա վեր է ածվում լիդերի


Բայց նա եկավ, ասեց եկել եմ ձեզ փրկեմ ձեզ կեղեքող ավազակապետական-մաֆիոզ- կլանային համակարգից, ձեր ներողամտությունն եմ հայցում, որ ժամանակին էտքան բանը չէի ջոկել, ես Գործիք եմ որով դուք կթոթափեք թաթարամոնղոլական լուծը և վեր կհառնեք ինչպես մի փյունիկ սկիզբ դնելով ազատ ու արդար Հայաստանի:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Գրողի ծոցը գնան Լևոնն էլ Սերժն էլ որ  դրանց պատճառով ժողովրդին էսքան քաղաքականացրել են, խաբելով թե դա ժողովրդի բարրօրության համար է: «Շարժումների» այսպիսի վիժեցումները միտված են թուլացնել մասսաների լարվածությունը որ կարող էր իրոք վերածվել համազգային իրական շարժման:


ստորագրությունդ իզուր ես կիսատ թողել  :Cool:

----------


## Racer

> ստորագրությունդ իզուր ես կիսատ թողել


ինձ գերագույն բախտ է վիճակվել անվանակիցը լինել հայոց ազգի թերևս լավագույն զավակի: Ես վստահ եմ՝ Հանրապետության Հրապարակում  արձանի թափուր տեղը նրա համար է նախատեսված, քանզի նա է արժանի այնտեղ հավերժանալու:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ինձ գերագույն բախտ է վիճակվել անվանակիցը լինել հայոց ազգի թերևս լավագույն զավակի: Ես վստահ եմ՝ Հանրապետության Հրապարակում  արձանի թափուր տեղը նրա համար է նախատեսված, քանզի նա է արժանի այնտեղ հավերժանալու:


Չստացվեց էլի վարկանիշ տալը, ուստի այստեղ գրեմ` հավերժացնելով այս տողերը :Smile: , որ այս մարդը իրոք զոմբիացած կոմունիստներից կարողացավ ստեղծել հայրենիքի համար կյանքը տվող հասարակություն, որ էլ չէին գոռում` <<Պրոլետարիատներ ամբողջ աշխարհի, միացեք>>, <<Наша цель коммунизм>>,  այլ` <<Омон овцы, вон из Арцаха!!>>, <<Արցախը մերն ա>>...: Հլը չեմ ասում, որ ադրբեջանցիներին դուրս շպրտեց Արցախից: Ու այսպիսի անհատը դեռ չի վարձատրվել ըստ արժանվույն

----------


## Fedayi

> ինձ գերագույն բախտ է վիճակվել անվանակիցը լինել հայոց ազգի թերևս լավագույն զավակի: Ես վստահ եմ՝ Հանրապետության Հրապարակում  արձանի թափուր տեղը նրա համար է նախատեսված, քանզի նա է արժանի այնտեղ հավերժանալու:


Հոոորս արև... :Shok: 
Թու'... :Bad: 
Էս նորություն էր, ՎՈՏ ԷՏՈ ԴԱ~

Կարող ա կատակ էր, կամ ես սխալ հասկացա, հըն? :Think:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Շնորհակալություն հարցիս մի մասին շատ երկար, ՉարենցաՍևակաՆարեկապոետիկաերկարագույնս պատասխանելու համար… Բայց եթե քեզ թվում է որ դիմացինին չճանաչելով հանդերձ, կարող ես քեզ թույլ տալ վիրավորել ու հգնել, համեմլով դա գեղեցիկ բառապաշարիտ Փաշինյանաողող , հեռահար բառերով, սխալվում ես…
> Խառնաշփոթ ես սարքել, Գրականություն, Փիլիսոփայություն, Կրոնագիտություն և Քաղաքականություն . քո ցանկացած գրվածքում…
> Մի գուցե կարճ արտահայտվեիր, թե կարծում ես քո Style բավականին ցանկալի է դարձնում քեզ
> 
> Հատուկ շնորհակալություն Ձայնալարին,   սարսափազդու Մտահօգին նկատողություն անելու համար…


Հարգելի LiLi E, գիտեմ որ ՉարենցաՍևակաՆարեկապոետիկ գրվածքները *նեյրոլեզվական հոգեխանգարմունք* են առաջացնում, սա կարելի է որպես ինքնախոստովանություն հիմք ընդունել ինձ քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու "իշխանության բռնի յուրացման" հոդվածով: Վկաների պակաս կարծում են չի լինի:
Իսկ այ իմ Style-ի ու դրանով ցանկալի դառնալու մասին չէի մտածել, չնայած եթե դա քո կարծիքով ինձ դարձնում է ցանկալի, ես դրանից միայն ինձ երջանիկ կզգամ եւ ոչ միայն: Իսկ Մտահօգը այնքան էլ սարսափազդու չէ, ի տարբերություն ոմանց, ատելությամբ լցված չէ: Լավ  մնա ու կարեվորը առանց ինձ ատելու:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց նա եկավ, ասեց եկել եմ ձեզ փրկեմ ձեզ կեղեքող ավազակապետական-մաֆիոզ- կլանային համակարգից, ձեր ներողամտությունն եմ հայցում, որ ժամանակին էտքան բանը չէի ջոկել, ես Գործիք եմ որով դուք կթոթափեք թաթարամոնղոլական լուծը և վեր կհառնեք ինչպես մի փյունիկ սկիզբ դնելով ազատ ու արդար Հայաստանի:


Ինքը արդեն լիդեր էր: :Wink:  գոնե եղել էր: Նկատի ունեի անհայտ /գուցե խեղկատակ, քաղաքական ծաղրածու/ ինչ-որ մեկի ասպարեզ գալը

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մոդերատորական: Վերջին երկու գրառումները տեղափոխվել են այստեղ:

----------


## Ծով

> Mtahog-ն ու Ervand-ը վերջապես ընդունեցին դառն իրականությունն առ այն, որ իրենք զոմբի են:
> 
> Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ:
> 
> Հմմ...փաստորեն ես էլ եմ զոմբուլիկ


ՄԻ րոպե :LOL: ...գույնս գնաց հետ եկավ... :Shok: 
Չէ, մենք` <զոմբիներս էլի> ուրեմն շատ շատ ենք...խնայե'ք Ձեր նյարդերը... :Smile: 
Մարդը ունի կարծիք, խոսքի ազատություն, ընտրելու իրավունք, բլա-բլա-բլա, բայց երանի նրան, ում  ձեռքերը իր մտքի, խոսքի, կարծիքի բլա-բլա-բլայի պատճառով արյունոտ չեն...

----------


## LiLi E

Կեցցե մեր Շարժումը… Այն Չի Մահացել, Չի Մահանում ու Չի մահանա… Պայքար, Պայքար մինչև վերջ… Հի-մա, Հի-մա...Լևոն Նախագահ…Հաղթելու ենք.. 
Երևի ես էլ անընդհատ այս բառերը կրկնեմ, թէ չէ ինչ որ լավ բան չի ստացվում  :Think:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Կեցցե մեր Շարժումը… Այն Չի Մահացել, Չի Մահանում ու Չի մահանա… Պայքար, Պայքար մինչև վերջ… Հի-մա, Հի-մա...Լևոն Նախագահ…Հաղթելու ենք.. 
> Երևի ես էլ անընդհատ այս բառերը կրկնեմ, թէ չէ ինչ որ լավ բան չի ստացվում


Ավետարանում մի լավ առակ կա այս թեմայով: Երբ որդին վերադառնում է հայրենի օջախ :Ok:

----------


## Ananoun

Վաղուց ֆորումում չէի եղել, Մտահոգի  հետ էլ չեմ զրուցել:
 Այս ,առաջին մասի ինչն է ինձ վերաբերում?




> Ուրեմն ի գիտություն կայունապաշտների, առաջհայաստանիստների, փրկչական սինդրոմով տառապողների, 1996ականիստների, խրոնիկ ատելությամբ լցված քրիստոնեանների, մաուզերիստ դաշնակիստների, կոմունիստական չեկիստների.....



ԼԻՈՎԻՆ ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆ ԵՄ ԱՅՍ ՏՈՂԵՐԻ ՀԵՏ `  


> Խորենացու, Նարեկացու, Չարենցի ու Սեվակի ազգը հաղթելու է քոչվոր ցեղերին


Հատկապես , եթե հիշում ես, պատմությունից, քոչվոր եին/ են թուրքերը, նաև այն թուքերը որոնցով “առաջացվեց” ԱԶԵՌԲԱՋԱՆԸ”:  Երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ :
Մոռացա նշեմ , նաև հաղթելու ենք նրանց, ովքեր Աջակցում են ` վերը նշված քոչվորներին:
Ներեցեք, որ կրկնեմ`
 Հաջողություն` հատկապես արդարներին :Hands Up:

----------


## սիսար

> Կեցցե մեր Շարժումը… Այն Չի Մահացել, Չի Մահանում ու Չի մահանա… Պայքար, Պայքար մինչև վերջ… Հի-մա, Հի-մա...Լևոն Նախագահ…Հաղթելու ենք.. 
> Երևի ես էլ անընդհատ այս բառերը կրկնեմ, թէ չէ ինչ որ լավ բան չի ստացվում


   Գոյություն   ունի   մի   պարսկական   ասացվածք...«հալվա,  հալվա   ասելով   քիմքը՝  չի   քածցրանում»:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Հալվա ուտելով էլ առանձնապես քիմքիդ չես զարմացնի  :Think:  : Այ շոկոլադն ուրիշ  :Nyam:  :

----------


## սիսար

> ինձ գերագույն բախտ է վիճակվել անվանակիցը լինել հայոց ազգի թերևս լավագույն զավակի: Ես վստահ եմ՝ Հանրապետության Հրապարակում  արձանի թափուր տեղը նրա համար է նախատեսված, քանզի նա է արժանի այնտեղ հավերժանալու:


  Լավ   միտք   է,  միայն  «Լավագույն  զավակի»   արձանի   կողքին   կարելի   է   ավելացնել՝   Սիրադեղյանի   եւ   Փաշինյանի   արձանը   եւս,   այնուհետ   անվանափոխել   հրապարակը,   այն   անվանել,  ձախողված   երգի   եւ   պարի   հեղափոխության   հրապարակ:

----------


## սիսար

> Հալվա ուտելով էլ առանձնապես քիմքիդ չես զարմացնի  : Այ շոկոլադն ուրիշ  :


   «Համաժողովրդական   շարժում»   հեքիաթի   վերջում,   երկնքից   ընկավ   երեք   տուփ   շոկոլադ,   մեկ   տուփը    սիրելի   Չայլդիկ  Սկային,    մեկ   տուփը՝   նորընտիր   նախագահին,   իսկ   վերջին   տուփ    շակալ-ադը    «առաջին   նախագահին»:

----------


## Che_Guevara

Երեկ ո՞վ տեսավ Լեվոն Զուռաբյանի հարցազրույցը Հ1 ով։ Դա ուղակի պետք էր տեսնել։ Հաղորդավարը (անունն էլ չգիտեմ, մի հատ ձանձրալի մուդակ ա) անընդհատ փորձում էր շեղեր զրույցը, ու փորձում էր բերել արդեն 10 տարի ծամված փաստարկներ, իսկ Լևոնը պինդ մնաց իր տեղում կանգնած ու ավելին, ինչքան ել հաղորդավարը փորձում էր վերջին, խողքն ինքն ասել, մեկա վերջինը Լևոնը ասեց։

Իսկ հաղորդման ընթացքում Լևոն Զուռաբյանը ասաց, որ եթե մինչև հունիսի 20-ը քաղաքապետարանը հանրահավաք անցկացնելու թույլտվություն չտա, (իսկ ես կասկածում եմ, որ քաղաքապետարանը կտա), Շարջման Կենտրոնի կողմից հունիսի 20-ին կազմակերպվելու է մեծ հանրահավաք՝ Ազատության հրապարակում։

Այնպես որ հունիսի 20-ին կերեվա շարժումը մահացել է, թե ոչ։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Զավեշտալի է  :LOL: 
Երբ Զուրաբյանը ասաց, որ արդեն 50 օր է ինչ իրենց թույլտվություն չի տալիս քաղաքապետարանը հանրահավաքի, հաղորդավարը ասում է.
"Ձեր ինչին է պետք հանրահավաք անելը, պետք է գնաք ինչ-որ Քաղաքական զբոսանքներ, կամ էլ քաղաքական զիլինա անեք"  :Angry2: 

Ամեն թարախ իրան իրավունք ա վերապահում մեկանաբանություններ անելու:
Դեռ ավելին ասեմ, ով են, որ պետք ա որոշեն թե մարդկանց ինչին ա պետք հանրահավաքը: Դա ժողովրդի իրավունքն է, ու ոչ ոքի գործը չէ, թե ինչ են անելու այդ հավաքներին: Իրանք ով են, որ պետք ա մեկնաբանեն, պետք ա հավաքը, թե չէ :Angry2:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Այնպես որ հունիսի 20-ին կերեվա շարժումը մահացել է, թե ոչ։


Դե, ժողովուրդ, ձեզ տենամ: Ցույց տանք իշխանություններին մեր վճռականությունը, մեր համախմբվածությունը ու միասին հիշենք մեր անցած օրերը: 
Ո՛վ  հայ ժողովուրդ. քո փրկությունը քո միասնական ուժի մեջ է:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լավ   միտք   է,  միայն  «Լավագույն  զավակի»   արձանի   կողքին   կարելի   է   ավելացնել՝   Սիրադեղյանի   եւ   Փաշինյանի   արձանը   եւս,   այնուհետ   անվանափոխել   հրապարակը,   այն   անվանել,  ձախողված   երգի   եւ   պարի   հեղափոխության   հրապարակ:


Լավ ա որպես հավելում էլ չնշեցիր, թե Սերժի կիսանդրին էլ դնենք ԵՊՀ-ի կենտրոնականում

----------


## Աբելյան

> Լավ ա որպես հավելում էլ չնշեցիր, թե Սերժի կիսանդրին էլ դնենք ԵՊՀ-ի կենտրոնականում


Կարելի ա մի հատ մեծ արձան դնել: Այ օրինակ, Սերժը նստած ա աթոռին, կողին՝ աջից, игровой автомат ա դրած, աջ ձեռը պարզել ա դեպի էտ игровой автомат-ը, դեմն էլ Տիգրան Սարգսյանն ա չոքած: Մատենադարանի արձանի նման:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կարելի ա մի հատ մեծ արձան դնել: Այ օրինակ, Սերժը նստած ա աթոռին, կողին՝ աջից, игровой автомат ա դրած, աջ ձեռը պարզել ա դեպի էտ игровой автомат-ը, դեմն էլ Տիգրան Սարգսյանն ա չոքած: Մատենադարանի արձանի նման:


Բա չքանդակենք նաև նրանց, ում առջև չոքած է Սերժը? այսինքն կարանք դրանց տեղը դրոշները բարձրացնել Սերժի գլխի վերևը:

----------


## Kuk

> Պատասխանի փոխարեն` հարց.
> Իսկ ու՞մ դեմ էին հրազենն ու սառը զենքը, որ միչև քո ասած դրվագը նախապատրաստվել են: Գուցե դա հայլուրի հերթական բլե՞ֆն էր: Բայց ոչ, ում ուզում էք համոզեք, ինձ չէք համոզի, ես չափազանց տեղեկացված եմ տվյալ իրադարձություններից, ավելին քան դու կարծում ես: Ուրիշ հարց է ծագում. Գուցե խախաղ ցուցարարները պաշտպանվելու համար էին զենքեր տեղադրել ցույցի վայրում: Այս դեպքում անհասկանալի է, ինչու՞ էին նրանք ընդհանրապես հավաքվել հրապարակում և ինչի՞ց կամ ումի՞ց պիտի պաշտպանվեր խաղաղ ցուցարաը: Գիտեմ, որ իմ եղբայր ցուցարարների նպատակը նախագահի աթոռը գրավելն  (գրավել բառը գուցե կոպիտ կհնչի, բնորոշենք այլ կերպ. ընտրյալ նախագահին իր գահին հասցնելը) էր ԻՆՉ ԳՆՈՎ ԷԼ ԼԻՆԻ: Եթե սխալվում եմ խնդրեմ ասեք իրական պատճառը: Հուսով եմ կունենամ պատասխան:
>          Իսկ զենքի ներկայություն ինձ համար վայրագության դրսեվորում է:
>     Ինչու՞ է ցուցարարի զենք օգտագործելը ոչ վայրագություն, իսկ իշխանությանը՝ վայրագություն: Գուցե այս հարցին պատասխանես: Չէ՞ որ երկու կողմերում էլ քո եղբայրներն են:


Դու սկսեցիր բանավիճել հարցին՝ հարց մեթոդով, խնդիր չեմ տեսնում, շարունակենք բանավեճը քո նախընտրած տարբերակով:
Եթե դու հստակ ասում ես, որ Ազատության Հրապարակում նկարահանված կադրերը, որտեղ հրազեն կար, դա հայլուրի բլեֆը չէր, այլ իրականություն էր, ապա որոշ հարցեր եմ ուղղեմ քեզ՝ հույս ունենալով հստակ պատասխաններ ստանալու.

1. Եթե այդ զինամթերքն իրոք եղել է ցուցարարների մոտ, մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան, երբ ոստիկանները էլեկտրաշոկերող և ռետինե մահակներով դաժան ծեծի էին ենթարկու ցուցարարներին, ինչու՞ ցուցարարները չեն օգտագործել այդ հրազենը, կա՞ որևէ մի դրվագ, որտեղ երևա զինված ցուցարար: Եթե նրանք այդ հրազենը չեն օգտագործել այդպիսի դաժանությամբ ծեծվելու ժամանակ, այս դեպքում ինչի՞ համար էին զինվել, ե՞րբ պետք է օգտագործեին այն:

2. Դու մինչ այժմ նունիսկ չե՞ս հասկացել, թե ինչի համար էին հավաքվել Ազատության Հրապարակում: 

3. Պաշտպանվելու մասին խոսք եղել է Միասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ կայացած հանրահավաքի ժամանակ՝ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի կողմից, և հարցիդ պատասխանեմ տրամաբանորեն. Նա կոչ էր անում պաշտպանվել զինված վայրի և վայրի ոստիկաններից: 

4. Նախ ասեմ, որ խաղաղ ցուցարարներին ծեծող ստրկամիտ ոստիկանների մեջ չունեմ եղբայրներ: Ես չեմ տեսել ոչ մի ցուցարարի, ով զենք է օգտագործել, և հակառակ դրան՝ տեսել եմ բազմաթիվ հրազեն օգտագործող ոստիկանների: Որ Ազատության Հրապարակում հրազեն չի օգտագործվել ո՛չ ոստիկանների կողմից, ո՛չ ցուցարարների, դա փաստ է, որին նույնիսկ համակերպվել են խաբեբա իշխանությունները և տխրահռչակ հայլուրը: Այնպես որ, այդ վայրագությունից հետո, եթե նույնիսկ ցուցարարները հրազեն օգտագործած լինեին, ես դա ամբողջովին կարդարացնեի, քանի որ եթե ես դա փորձում եմ պատկերացնել ինձ վրա, ապա համոզվում եմ, որ եթե ինձ որևէ ոստիկան կոչվող տականք այդպես ծեծի ենթարկեր, այն էլ քնած ժամանակ և անտեղի, ապա ես իր հետ ավելի դաժան կվարվեի հենց իր հարազատների ներկայությամբ:

----------


## Dn. Noy

> Դու սկսեցիր բանավիճել հարցին՝ հարց մեթոդով, խնդիր չեմ տեսնում, շարունակենք բանավեճը քո նախընտրած տարբերակով:
> Եթե դու հստակ ասում ես, որ Ազատության Հրապարակում նկարահանված կադրերը, որտեղ հրազեն կար, դա հայլուրի բլեֆը չէր, այլ իրականություն էր, ապա որոշ հարցեր եմ ուղղեմ քեզ՝ հույս ունենալով հստակ պատասխաններ ստանալու.
> 
> 1. Եթե այդ զինամթերքն իրոք եղել է ցուցարարների մոտ, մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան, երբ ոստիկանները էլեկտրաշոկերող և ռետինե մահակներով դաժան ծեծի էին ենթարկու ցուցարարներին, ինչու՞ ցուցարարները չեն օգտագործել այդ հրազենը, կա՞ որևէ մի դրվագ, որտեղ երևա զինված ցուցարար: Եթե նրանք այդ հրազենը չեն օգտագործել այդպիսի դաժանությամբ ծեծվելու ժամանակ, այս դեպքում ինչի՞ համար էին զինվել, ե՞րբ պետք է օգտագործեին



       Դա քեզ հասած սուբյեկտիվ տեղեկությունն է, որի դեմ ես ունեմ իմ տեղեկությունները, որոնց հավաստիության չեմ կասկածում, որովհետև դրանք սեփական զգայարաններս են; Քավ լիցի, չեմ ուզում արդարացնել ոստիկաններին, բայց զենք եղել է երկու կողմերի մոտ էլ:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Դա քեզ հասած սուբյեկտիվ տեղեկությունն է, որի դեմ ես ունեմ իմ տեղեկությունները, որոնց հավաստիության չեմ կասկածում, որովհետև դրանք սեփական զգայարաններս են; Քավ լիցի, չեմ ուզում արդարացնել ոստիկաններին, բայց զենք եղել է երկու կողմերի մոտ էլ:


կներես բայց քո զգայարանների ընկալած տեղեկությունները համաձայվիր որ այնքան էլ պարտադիր չէ որ մյուսները ընդունեն որպես անհերքելի փաստեր: Գիտես ինչքան մարդիկ կան որոնք ասենք *սեփական զգայարաններով այլմոլորակայիններ են տեսել, շոշափել*, կամ ինչքան մարդիկ կան որոնք Համաշխարհային 2րդ պատերազմի ժամանակ *անձամբ սպանել են Հիտլերին կամ գերել Վերմախտի մարշալներին:* Այնպես որ "իմ տեսածն եմ ասում" "ես եմ ասըմ հանգարծ կասկծող չլի", " մեր լավ ախպոր Գուգո հոպարն ա ասել նաստո" և այլ հավաստի աղբյուրներ խնդրում եմ չօգտագործել:

----------


## Kuk

> Դա քեզ հասած սուբյեկտիվ տեղեկությունն է, որի դեմ ես ունեմ իմ տեղեկությունները, որոնց հավաստիության չեմ կասկածում, որովհետև դրանք սեփական զգայարաններս են; Քավ լիցի, չեմ ուզում արդարացնել ոստիկաններին, բայց զենք եղել է երկու կողմերի մոտ էլ:


Դու գոնե փորձում ե՞ս քո ասածին հավատալ, այնուհետև կատարել գրառումդ: Պատկերացնում ե՞ս, որ կարողա մեկին էլեկտրաշոկով խփելուց հետո տենց դաժան ծեծի ենթարկեն, ու ինքը, զենք ունենա մոտը, բայց չկրակի: Եթե դա լիներ մի հոգու մասին, կարելի էր հավատալ, որ էդ մի հոգին վախեցել ա կրակի, կամ կրակել չգիտեր, կամ այլ՝ հայլուրի որոշած ստեր և այլն, բայց դա զանգվածային բնույթ ա կրում, ո՞նց կարողա էդքան զենք ունեցողների մեջից մեկը չկրակեր: 
Հերիքա ինձ ասես, որ դա քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքնա, կամ հարևանի կարծիքնա, կամ հայլուրիննա, եթե մի բան ասում ես, կամ փորձի տրամաբանես, եթե իհարկե ընդունակ ես դա անելու, կամ փորձի փաստ ներկայացնես, իսկ դու ոչ մեկն ես անում, ոչ մյուսը:

Փորձիր անդրադառնալ գրառմանս մյուս հատվածներին ևս;

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դա քեզ հասած սուբյեկտիվ տեղեկությունն է, որի դեմ ես ունեմ իմ տեղեկությունները, որոնց հավաստիության չեմ կասկածում, որովհետև դրանք սեփական զգայարաններս են; Քավ լիցի, չեմ ուզում արդարացնել ոստիկաններին, բայց զենք եղել է երկու կողմերի մոտ էլ:


Եթե զգայարաններդ արձանագրել են զենք երկու կողմի մոտ էլ, մի գուցե կիսվես մնացած ինֆորմացիայով: Տեսե՞լ ես արդյոք զենք կիրառող ցուցարար: Ինչքան էլ Վայլուր կրկնի, թե եղել են, նույնիսկ ոստիկաններն իրենց բռնագրավված տեսաժապավենների վրա նման կադր չհայտնաբերեցին, որ մոնտաժով 2 վայրկյանը դարձնեին 15րոպե (ինչպես հրեական դրոշի դեպքում):

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Եթե զգայարաններդ արձանագրել են զենք երկու կողմի մոտ էլ, մի գուցե կիսվես մնացած ինֆորմացիայով: Տեսե՞լ ես արդյոք զենք կիրառող ցուցարար: Ինչքան էլ Վայլուր կրկնի, թե եղել են, նույնիսկ ոստիկաններն իրենց բռնագրավված տեսաժապավենների վրա նման կադր չհայտնաբերեցին, որ մոնտաժով 2 վայրկյանը դարձնեին 15րոպե (ինչպես հրեական դրոշի դեպքում):


Դե, հրեական դրոշը Վայլուրիկի գլուխգործոցն էր:

Տենց ձիշոֆկա տրյուկի համար իրենց օսկար էր հասնում: Լավագույն օպերատորական աշխատանքի համար:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Եթե զգայարաններդ արձանագրել են զենք երկու կողմի մոտ էլ, մի գուցե կիսվես մնացած ինֆորմացիայով: Տեսե՞լ ես արդյոք զենք կիրառող ցուցարար: Ինչքան էլ Վայլուր կրկնի, թե եղել են, նույնիսկ ոստիկաններն իրենց բռնագրավված տեսաժապավենների վրա նման կադր չհայտնաբերեցին, որ մոնտաժով 2 վայրկյանը դարձնեին 15րոպե (ինչպես հրեական դրոշի դեպքում):


Ճիշտ ա ասում, էս 3 ամիս է զինված սիոնիստ են փնտրում ու դու փաստորեն չես ուզում հայտնել ԱԱԾ-ին թե ինչպես ես տեսել զինված սիոնիստների հատուկ նշանակության դիվիզիան ՀՀ մայրաքաղաքում հայերին կոտորելիս: Չէ, սա արդեն ճիշտ չես անում, դու անուղակիորեն խարխլում ես մեր պետականության հիմքերը, պիտի անմիջապես հայտնես պատկան մարմիններին, ով գիտի միգուցե դիվերսանտների խումբը դեռ չի վնասազերծվել ու գործում է: Խնդրում եմ հայ ժաղավրդի անունից, անպայման հայտնիր, գիտես ոնց կերջանկացնես մեր դատախազությանը ու ԱԱԾ-ին, համ էլ մի շաբաթ առնվազն չես իջնի Հ1-ի էկրաններից: Կարողա նույնիսկ 2 աստղում հրավեր ստանաս կամ էլ Խորենացու անվան շքանշան:

----------


## Dn. Noy

> Դու սկսեցիր բանավիճել հարցին՝ հարց մեթոդով, խնդիր չեմ տեսնում, շարունակենք բանավեճը քո նախընտրած տարբերակով:
> Եթե դու հստակ ասում ես, որ Ազատության Հրապարակում նկարահանված կադրերը, որտեղ հրազեն կար, դա հայլուրի բլեֆը չէր, այլ իրականություն էր, ապա որոշ հարցեր եմ ուղղեմ քեզ՝ հույս ունենալով հստակ պատասխաններ ստանալու.
> 
> 1. Եթե այդ զինամթերքն իրոք եղել է ցուցարարների մոտ, մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան, երբ ոստիկանները էլեկտրաշոկերող և ռետինե մահակներով դաժան ծեծի էին ենթարկու ցուցարարներին, ինչու՞ ցուցարարները չեն օգտագործել այդ հրազենը, կա՞ որևէ մի դրվագ, որտեղ երևա զինված ցուցարար: Եթե նրանք այդ հրազենը չեն օգտագործել այդպիսի դաժանությամբ ծեծվելու ժամանակ, այս դեպքում ինչի՞ համար էին զինվել, ե՞րբ պետք է օգտագործեին այն:


      Քավ լիցի չեմ ուզում արդարացնել որևէ մեկին, բայց ես ունեմ իմ տեղեկտավության վստահելի աղբյուրները, որոնք ցավոք հրապարակման ենթակա չեն (իմ իսկ անձի անվտանգությունից ելնելով): Այնպես որ հստակ պտասխան չեմ կարող տալ: Կներես: Համենայն դեպս հաջորդ օրը հիվանդանոցում այցելեցի (վստահ եմ հայրենասիրությունդ այնքն մեծ է, որ դու էլ ես այցելել, որովհետև բացի ոստիկաններից, որոնք քո եղբայրները չեն, կային նաև ցուցարարներ, որոնք քո եղբայրներն էին) այդ դրվագի "հերոսներին" որոնց մի զգալի մասը ոստիկաններ էին, ծեծված ոչ պակաս, քան ցուցարարները: Հրազենի մասին առայժմ չեմ խոսում, որովհետև դու ինքդ էլ ընդունում ես, որ գործի են դրվել ռետինե մահակներ և էլեկտրաշոկեր:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> կներես բայց քո զգայարանների ընկալած տեղեկությունները համաձայվիր որ այնքան էլ պարտադիր չէ որ մյուսները ընդունեն որպես անհերքելի փաստեր: Գիտես ինչքան մարդիկ կան որոնք ասենք *սեփական զգայարաններով այլմոլորակայիններ են տեսել, շոշափել*, կամ ինչքան մարդիկ կան որոնք Համաշխարհային 2րդ պատերազմի ժամանակ *անձամբ սպանել են Հիտլերին կամ գերել Վերմախտի մարշալներին:* Այնպես որ "իմ տեսածն եմ ասում" "ես եմ ասըմ հանգարծ կասկծող չլի", " մեր լավ ախպոր Գուգո հոպարն ա ասել նաստո" և այլ հավաստի աղբյուրներ խնդրում եմ չօգտագործել:



      Փառք Աստծո, ես դեռ չեմ գժվել: Ես քո արժանապատվության չեմ կպել, այնպես որ առիթ չեմ տվել, որ հակառակն անես: Ռաբիզ ռեպլիկների կարիք չեմ զգում:

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> 2. Դու մինչ այժմ նունիսկ չե՞ս հասկացել, թե ինչի համար էին հավաքվել Ազատության Հրապարակում:


    Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, բայց ցավոք հավաքվածների մեծ մասը չգիտեին:

----------


## Kuk

> Քավ լիցի չեմ ուզում արդարացնել որևէ մեկին, բայց ես ունեմ իմ տեղեկտավության վստահելի աղբյուրները, որոնք ցավոք հրապարակման ենթակա չեն (իմ իսկ անձի անվտանգությունից ելնելով): Այնպես որ հստակ պտասխան չեմ կարող տալ: Կներես: Համենայն դեպս հաջորդ օրը հիվանդանոցում այցելեցի (վստահ եմ հայրենասիրությունդ այնքն մեծ է, որ դու էլ ես այցելել, որովհետև բացի ոստիկաններից, որոնք քո եղբայրները չեն, կային նաև ցուցարարներ, որոնք քո եղբայրներն էին) այդ դրվագի "հերոսներին" որոնց մի զգալի մասը ոստիկաններ էին, ծեծված ոչ պակաս, քան ցուցարարները: Հրազենի մասին առայժմ չեմ խոսում, որովհետև դու ինքդ էլ ընդունում ես, որ գործի են դրվել ռետինե մահակներ և էլեկտրաշոկեր:


Նախ՝ ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր ա, թե որտեղի՞ց է առաջացել հայրենասիրությանս հետ կապված վստահությունդ միգուցե դա նու՞յնպես զգայարաններիդ արդյունավետ գործունեության արդյունքն է: Լավ, դա չի կարևորը, հարցիդ պատասխանեմ. այո, այցելել եմ հիվանդանոց, բայց ոչ թե խաղաղ ցուցարարներին ծեծած ոստիկանի մոտ եմ գնացել, այլ գնացել եմ եղբայրներիցս մեկի մոտ, ում մոտ այլևս չեմ կարող գնալ, քանի որ իշխանությունների կատարած վայրագությունների 9-րդ զոհը դարձավ:
Իսկ հրազենի մասին ոչ թե չես խոսում, այլ ուղակի չես կարողանում խոսել, քանի որ տրամաբանելու կամ լուրջ փաստեր ներկայացնելու փոխարեն՝ որպես ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուր նշում ես ինչ որ չգիտեմ որերորդ զգայարանդ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, բայց ցավոք հավաքվածների մեծ մասը չգիտեր, ինչի արդյունքում անմեղ զոհեր եղան:


Դե լուսավորի էդ մեծ մասին քո ինֆորմացիայով, թե չէ ես էլ կարամ իմ կողմից շատ հավաստի աղբյուրներից մեջբերումներ անել` չնշելով աղբյուրները:
Համ էլ էլ ինչի արդյունքում պիտի լինեին զոհերը?

----------


## Kuk

> Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, բայց ցավոք հավաքվածների մեծ մասը չգիտեին:


Սոցհարցում ե՞ս անցկացրել թե սա նույնպես զգայարանի հետ է կապված:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իսկ հրազենի մասին ոչ թե չես խոսում, այլ ուղակի չես կարողանում խոսել, քանի որ տրամաբանելու կամ լուրջ փաստեր ներկայացնելու փոխարեն՝ որպես ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուր նշում ես ինչ որ *չգիտեմ որերորդ զգայարանդ*:


Երևի ֆսյո տակի վեցերորդը, Կուկ:

----------


## Dn. Noy

> 3. Պաշտպանվելու մասին խոսք եղել է Միասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ կայացած հանրահավաքի ժամանակ՝ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի կողմից, և հարցիդ պատասխանեմ տրամաբանորեն. Նա կոչ էր անում պաշտպանվել զինված վայրի և վայրի ոստիկաններից:



      Չեմ պատասխանում երրորդ կետիդ, որովհետև նախադասությունդ սահմանական եղանակով է գրված և ավելի դու ես պատասխանում քան ես ունեմ ինչ-որ բան պատասխանելու: Շնորհակալություն ինֆորմացիայի համար:

----------


## Kuk

> Երևի ֆսյո տակի վեցերորդը, Կուկ:


Գալ, վեցերորդը որնա՞ :Blush:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, վեցերորդը որնա՞


Էն, որ չկա, Կուկ: Բայց բոլորն իրանց քրտնամխած հույս են տալիս, որ կա:
 Զենք-մենքա փաստորեն նաև detect անում: 

Ես էլ գիտեի` մենակ սիրել-միրելուցա պետք գալիս իրան շահարկել:

----------


## Dn. Noy

> Նախ՝ ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր ա, թե որտեղի՞ց է առաջացել հայրենասիրությանս հետ կապված վստահությունդ միգուցե դա նու՞յնպես զգայարաններիդ արդյունավետ գործունեության արդյունքն է: Լավ, դա չի կարևորը, հարցիդ պատասխանեմ. այո, այցելել եմ հիվանդանոց, բայց ոչ թե խաղաղ ցուցարարներին ծեծած ոստիկանի մոտ եմ գնացել, այլ գնացել եմ եղբայրներիցս մեկի մոտ, ում մոտ այլևս չեմ կարող գնալ, քանի որ իշխանությունների կատարած վայրագությունների 9-րդ զոհը դարձավ:
> Իսկ հրազենի մասին ոչ թե չես խոսում, այլ ուղակի չես կարողանում խոսել, քանի որ տրամաբանելու կամ լուրջ փաստեր ներկայացնելու փոխարեն՝ որպես ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուր նշում ես ինչ որ չգիտեմ որերորդ զգայարանդ:


    Քո բանավիճելու անհագ ցանկության և Հայաստանի բարի լույսի հետ կապված մտահոգությունների հիման վրա եմ վստահություն ձեռք բերում: Կարծեմ Միքայելյան Վիրաբուժության կենտրոնում զոհված հիվանդն մբողջ ընթացքում ռեանիմացիայում է եղել և իր մոտ այցելելը չափազանց դժվար է եղել, համենայն դեպս զինվորի այցելելուդ ձգտումն էլ է խոսում հայրենասիրությանդ մասին:
  Կարծում եմ տրմաբանելու բան չկա. իսկ ԶԳԱՅԱՐԱՆ բառն այլևս ինձ բարկացնում է: Երևի հասկանալի եմ գրում, թե ինչի համար չեմ հրապարակում տեղեկատվությունը, որն իմ զգայարանների հետ է կապված:

----------


## Kuk

> Չեմ պատասխանում երրորդ կետիդ, որովհետև նախադասությունդ սահմանական եղանակով է գրված և ավելի դու ես պատասխանում քան ես ունեմ ինչ-որ բան պատասխանելու: Շնորհակալություն ինֆորմացիայի համար:


Եթե ուզենաս, կարող եմ էլի որոշ ինֆորմացիա տրամադրել մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի մասին, որպեսզի հույսդ չդնես զգայարաններիդ վրա, քանի որ էդ զգայարաններիդ տված ինֆորմացիայից ինչ որ հայլուրատաթոյական հոտ ա գալիս :Bad:

----------


## Dn. Noy

> Սոցհարցում ե՞ս անցկացրել թե սա նույնպես զգայարանի հետ է կապված:



       Եթե նշում ես, որ ցուցարարների մեջ եղբայրներ ես ունեցել, ապա ասեմ, որ ես էլ ունեմ ու ոչ թե մեկը, այլ ........: Նրանց ճանաչելով՝ եկել եմ եզրակացության: Իսկ հետաքրքիր է կնշե՞ք արդյոք աղբյուրները, որոնցով դուք եք ինֆորմացվում:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
[QUOTE=Galatea;840646][COLOR="Navy"]Էն, որ չկա, Կուկ:


     Անատոմիա շատ կարդա, կտեսնես, որ կա; Իհարկե, սա ուղղակի կապ չունի վերոհիշյալ զգայարանի հետ;

----------


## Kuk

> Քո բանավիճելու անհագ ցանկության և Հայաստանի բարի լույսի հետ կապված մտահոգությունների հիման վրա եմ վստահություն ձեռք բերում: Կարծեմ Միքայելյան Վիրաբուժության կենտրոնում զոհված հիվանդն մբողջ ընթացքում ռեանիմացիայում է եղել և իր մոտ այցելելը չափազանց դժվար է եղել, համենայն դեպս զինվորի այցելելուդ ձգտումն էլ է խոսում հայրենասիրությանդ մասին:
>   Կարծում եմ տրմաբանելու բան չկա. իսկ ԶԳԱՅԱՐԱՆ բառն այլևս ինձ բարկացնում է: Երևի հասկանալի եմ գրում, թե ինչի համար չեմ հրապարակում տեղեկատվությունը, որն իմ զգայարանների հետ է կապված:


Ինչ որ անկապ, աննպատակ ենթադրություններ ես անում՝ կապված հայրենասիրությանս հետ, քանի որ հիվանդանոց այցելելս ոչ մի կապ չունի հայրենասիրությանս հետ. կարծում եմ պարզ նշել էի, որ այցելել եմ եղբայրներիցս մեկի մոտ: Հա, Միքայելյանում ա պառկած եղել ու ամբողջ ընթացքում եղել ա վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում: Ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, որ ասում ես դժվար էր նրան այցելելը, ասեմ, որ իր մոտ միայն ընտանիքի անդամներն են մտել՝ հիմնականում մայրը: դե ես գնացել եմ իրան տեսնելու հույսով, բայց որ չէին թողնում ներս մտնել, մտածում էի ապաքինվելուց հետո կտեսնեմ, բայց…
Ու էսքանից հետո ես ո՞նց կարամ ասեմ, որ էդ ոստիկանները իմ եղբայրներն են: Անձամբ Տիկոին կրակողը որ ձեռս ընկնի, ուզում ա 7 հատ անչափահաս երեխա ունենա՝ ոչ մի վայրկյան չեմ մտածի, ուղեղը ցրիվ կտամ իրա ընտանիքի անդամների մոտ:

----------


## Dn. Noy

> Դե լուսավորի էդ մեծ մասին քո ինֆորմացիայով, թե չէ ես էլ կարամ իմ կողմից շատ հավաստի աղբյուրներից մեջբերումներ անել` չնշելով աղբյուրները:
> Համ էլ էլ ինչի արդյունքում պիտի լինեին զոհերը?



 Կներեք, չեմ կարող;

----------


## Kuk

> Եթե նշում ես, որ ցուցարարների մեջ եղբայրներ ես ունեցել, ապա ասեմ, որ ես էլ ունեմ ու ոչ թե մեկը, այլ ........: Նրանց ճանաչելով՝ եկել եմ եզրակացության: Իսկ հետաքրքիր է կնշե՞ք արդյոք աղբյուրները, որոնցով դուք եք ինֆորմացվում:


Իմ տեսածը և այն մարդկանց խոսքերը՝ ում վստահում եմ, բայց ոչ երբեք ինչ որ անհասանելի զգայարան:

----------


## Dn. Noy

> Ինչ որ անկապ, աննպատակ ենթադրություններ ես անում՝ կապված հայրենասիրությանս հետ, քանի որ հիվանդանոց այցելելս ոչ մի կապ չունի հայրենասիրությանս հետ. կարծում եմ պարզ նշել էի, որ այցելել եմ եղբայրներիցս մեկի մոտ: Հա, Միքայելյանում ա պառկած եղել ու ամբողջ ընթացքում եղել ա վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում: Ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, որ ասում ես դժվար էր նրան այցելելը, ասեմ, որ իր մոտ միայն ընտանիքի անդամներն են մտել՝ հիմնականում մայրը: դե ես գնացել եմ իրան տեսնելու հույսով, բայց որ չէին թողնում ներս մտնել, մտածում էի ապաքինվելուց հետո կտեսնեմ, բայց…
> Ու էսքանից հետո ես ո՞նց կարամ ասեմ, որ էդ ոստիկանները իմ եղբայրներն են: Անձամբ Տիկոին կրակողը որ ձեռս ընկնի, ուզում ա 7 հատ անչափահաս երեխա ունենա՝ ոչ մի վայրկյան չեմ մտածի, ուղեղը ցրիվ կտամ իրա ընտանիքի անդամների մոտ:



       Հուսով եմ հաջորդ գրառմանդ մեջ ավելի նուրբ կարտահայտվես և կոպիտ զգուշացնելու առիթ չես տա ինձ; Ինձ համար գովելի է այն փաստը, որ մարդիկ մտահոգ են իրենց հայրենիքի ապագայով, և ինչքան էլ ինձ տհաճ լինի ականջ չշոյող արտահայտություններ լսել իմ հասցեին, ողջունում եմ, որ 19-ամյա պատանին ճշմարիտ հայրենասեր է;

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Իմ տեսածը և այն մարդկանց խոսքերը՝ ում վստահում եմ, բայց ոչ երբեք ինչ որ անհասանելի զգայարան:


      Իսկ ինչպես ես զանազանում կեղծը ճշմարտությունից??

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Իմ տեսածը և այն մարդկանց խոսքերը՝ ում վստահում եմ, բայց ոչ երբեք ինչ որ անհասանելի զգայարան:


    Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, տասողության և լսողության զգայարաններն ի՞րոք անհասանելի են: Թե՞ միայն իմ պարագային են այդպես:

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ ինչպես ես զանազանում կեղծը ճշմարտությունից??
> 
>  Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, տասողության և լսողության զգայարաններն ի՞րոք անհասանելի են: Թե՞ միայն իմ պարագային են այդպես:


Այն ինչը տեսնում եմ անձամբ, դա հաստատ ճիշտ է, ինչպես բոլոր նոռմալ մարդկանց մոտ, իսկ այն ինչը լսում եմ մարդկանցից, ում վստահում եմ, դա նույնպես հստակ ինֆորմացիա է:

Եթե որևէ մեկի տեսողության կամ լսողության զգայարանները մեծաքանակ սխալ ինֆորմացիա են ուղարկում ուղեղին, ապա տվյալ մարդու զգայարանները համարում եմ անհասանելի:

----------


## Dn. Noy

> Այն ինչը տեսնում եմ անձամբ, դա հաստատ ճիշտ է, ինչպես բոլոր նոռմալ մարդկանց մոտ, իսկ այն ինչը լսում եմ մարդկանցից, ում վստահում եմ, դա նույնպես հստակ ինֆորմացիա է:
> 
> Եթե որևէ մեկի տեսողության կամ լսողության զգայարանները մեծաքանակ սխալ ինֆորմացիա են ուղարկում ուղեղին, ապա տվյալ մարդու զգայարանները համարում եմ անհասանելի:


        Ավելին չէի սպասում....
   Ես եթե վստահեի իմ եղբայր ցուցարարներից շատերի հաղորդած տեղեկություններին (190 զոհերի, հանրահայտ վիլիսի և այլն), ապա իրոք արդեն ժամանակն էր մեկնելու ՀԱՅՐԵՆԻՔԻՑՍ, սակայն դա չեղավ:

----------


## Kuk

> Ավելին չէի սպասում....
>    Ես եթե վստահեի իմ եղբայր ցուցարարներից շատերի հաղորդած տեղեկություններին (190 զոհերի, հանրահայտ վիլիսի և այլն), ապա իրոք արդեն ժամանակն էր մեկնելու ՀԱՅՐԵՆԻՔԻՑՍ, սակայն դա չեղավ:


Եթե քո եղբայրները սուտ ինֆորմացիա տալու հակում ունեն, ապա այն մարդիկ, ում ես վստահում եմ, նրանք ինձ տալիս են միայն հստակ ինֆորմացիա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ավելին չէի սպասում....
>    Ես եթե վստահեի իմ եղբայր ցուցարարներից շատերի հաղորդած տեղեկություններին (190 զոհերի, հանրահայտ վիլիսի և այլն), ապա իրոք արդեն ժամանակն էր մեկնելու ՀԱՅՐԵՆԻՔԻՑՍ, սակայն դա չեղավ:


Փաստորեն դու կամ վիլիսի կադրերը չես տեսել, բայց եզրակացություններ ես անում, կամ հերքում ես ակնհայտը:

----------


## Dn. Noy

> Եթե քո եղբայրները սուտ ինֆորմացիա տալու հակում ունեն, ապա այն մարդիկ, ում ես վստահում եմ, նրանք ինձ տալիս են միայն հստակ ինֆորմացիա:


 
    Չէ, դա ոչ թե սուտ ինֆորմացիա է, այլ այդ պահին բխում է իրենց շահերից, չէ՞ որ նպատակն արդարացնում է միջոցները: Իսկ այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ նույն նույն սկզբունքով չէս հավատում վայլուրին, չէ՞ որ նա էլ է հստակ ինֆորմացիա տալիս:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Փաստորեն դու կամ վիլիսի կադրերը չես տեսել, բայց եզրակացություններ ես անում, կամ հերքում ես ակնհայտը:


 
            Սիրելի Աթեիստ, կլինեմ կոնկրետ, տեսել եմ, և չեմ հերքում ակնհայտը:

----------


## Kuk

> Չէ, դա ոչ թե սուտ ինֆորմացիա է, այլ այդ պահին բխում է իրենց շահերից, չէ՞ որ նպատակն արդարացնում է միջոցները: Իսկ այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ նույն նույն սկզբունքով չէս հավատում վայլուրին, չէ՞ որ նա էլ է հստակ ինֆորմացիա տալիս:


Այսինքն քո եղբայրները քեզ ասում են այն, ինչ իրե՞նք են ուզում, ինչն իրե՞նց է արդարացնում, և դա չի՞ համապատասխանում իրականությանը: Ինչ կարող եմ ասել. ի տարբերություն քո եղբայրների՝ իմ եղբայրներն ինձ ասում են այն, ինչ կա:
հայլուրին չեմ հավատում, քանի որ նրա տված «հստակ» ինֆորմացիան չի համապատասխանում իմ տեսածին:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արդեն շատերի մոտ եմ նկատել, որ կա կարծիք, թե շարժումը մահացել է, այն այլևս կորցրել է իր ուժն ու էլ ոչնչի ընդունակ չէ: Եկեք պարզենք, թե որքանով են ճիշտ նմանատիպ կարծիք ունեցողները: 
> Եկեք քննարկենք, թե ինչ է սպասվում Հայաստանում մոտակա ամիսներին. ամեն-ինչ հանդարտ կլինի՞, թե նորից ալիք կբարձրանա՞:
> Կկարողանա՞ նորընտրիրը` Սերժ Սարգսյանը, շահել ժողովրդի վստահությունն ու ստեղծել հանդուրժողականության մթնոլորտ, թե գնալու է բռնապետության ճանապարհով:
> Եվ վերջապես ըստ ձեզ դեռ որքա՞ն ժամանակ կկառավարի նա: Հինգ տարի՞, թե մի քանի ամիս՞:
> 
> *Ցանակալի են հիմնավորված կարծիքներ:*


Սա թեմայի առաջին գրառումն է, որի հետ վերջին մի քանի էջի գրառումները որևէ կապ չունեն: Թեմայից շեղումը նշանակում է, որ թեման իրեն սպառել է: Թեմայի վերնագրին հստակ պատասխան է տրվել, ըստ որի քվեարկած ակումբցիների մոտ 70%-ը գտնում է, որ շարժումը չի մահացել և այս կամ այլ կերպ շարունակվում է:

*Թեման փակվում է:*

----------

